#ubuntuone 2010-02-15
<kklimonda> hmm.. if I change part of file is the whole going to be reuploaded or only the part of it?
<rye> hi duanedesign
<rye> ok, time to write diagnostic script for .cache/ubuntuone/ file permissions
<rye> bug 491950 - added to ubuntuone-client-diagnose
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491950 in ubuntuone-client "100% cpu usage calling calcuate_hash on same file over and over (dup-of: 407762)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407762 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon maxes out system resources when trying to hash a file with root permissions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407762
<sebi`> hi, is it possible to make certain files public?
<beuno> sebi`, it will soon. The feature is mostly done, we're figuring out some deployment details
<beuno> stay tuned!
<sebi`> oh, darn
<sebi`> but nice to hear it's going to be implemented \o/
<sebi`> also, it might sound silly, but will there ever be a non-linux client, as in, for windows XP, or Mac for example? (please don't hurt me for asking that :P)
<beuno> sebi`, sure, there is an on-going effort to build a windows client
<beuno> there will be a sprint during pycon
<sebi`> neat-o
<sebi`> :D
<beuno> sebi`, we're anticipating all your needs
<beuno> what else you got?  :)
<sebi`> nothing so far :D
<sebi`> but thank you for your time
<beuno> you're welcome
<rye> ok, I guess we'll need a script that parses the syncdaemon.log of current version to find what state syncdaemon is, since "About a month ago Ubuntu One just stopped working." requires syncdaemon.log to find possible reason.
<beuno> rye, do it!
<rye> beuno, thinking on how to do that atm...
<rye> :)
<beuno> rye, verterok is always a good person to talk to when you want to do funky things, he's an ex-gentoo user  ;)
<rye> i just hate repeating "Please upload syncdaemon log", scan it, only to find that it is in STANDOFF_WAITING_FOR_THE_END_OF_THE_WORLD
 * verterok looks
<rye> verterok, erm, no, it is just an ongoing conversation, nothing to look on so far
<verterok> rye: there are other ways to know the state of syncdaemon :)
<verterok> rye: e.g: dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<verterok> rye: that should work in all ubuntu installs :)
<rye> verterok, oh, thanks! That is nice thing, I want to be able to parse log files so that there is clear sequence of events (file spotted, file uploaded, uuid is that one), state changed @ 1 AM, error occured, etc. :)
<rye> oh
<rye> i know i know i know
<rye> syncdaemon needs some method to enable debugging right _now_.
<verterok> rye: parsing the config is a good idea
<verterok> rye: a method? at runtime?
<rye> verterok, yup
<rye> verterok, i.e. i have a bug. syncdaemon does not want to upload files. we instruct the user to enable debug, add more files, then package this into a nice fine tarball and send to us, if this does not help, then restart syncdaemon. it may not be thaaat useful, though.
<verterok> rye: could you file a bug about this requirement? :)
<rye> verterok, which exactly? runtime debug or log parser? :)
<verterok> rye: runtime debug :)
<verterok> rye: regarding the log parser, maybe facundobatista alsready have some scripts :)
<rye> verterok, btw, end users might also want to see what's happening behind the scenes w/o enormous numbers of uuids that don't give much info about filename unless one scans through the logs with a magnifier (or grep) ...
<facundobatista> rye, what you said is logical: people want to see what's going on with the client
<facundobatista> rye, how many files already uploaded/downloaded, how many are still in the queue
<facundobatista> rye, at which speed everything is working, etc
<rye> facundobatista, frankly speaking I'd like to know what's actually happening too :)
<rye> and what Blocked(filename) means... it all is in the sources... thought
<rye> though
<facundobatista> rye, however, referring the user to the logs it's a poor solution: we should provide a GUI for that
<rye> facundobatista, yep, to show the current, aaand a log reader to show the past :)
<facundobatista> rye, mmm
<rye> btw, is anybody here running syncdaemon enabled on session login?
<facundobatista> rye, let's take for example a torrent client... how many times did you want to see the past?
<rye> it looks like syncdaemon eats my harddrive when it starts leading to an increased waiting time...
<facundobatista> rye, in any case... I don't have any scripts for the logs
<rye> facundobatista, ok, but if the torrent client removed the entries for already downloaded file then there should have been some kind of logs
<rye> erm
<facundobatista> rye, or it shouldn't remove the entries for already downloaded files ;)
<rye> torrents not apply here - they stay seeding forever so the only thing that is important is the speed charts, to show that to ISP and convince them that they really have a shaper in place :)
<rye> but files are uploading and we forget about them
<rye> facundobatista, in any way, runtime debug switch seems to be easier to implement
<facundobatista> rye, yeap
<beuno> facundobatista, rye, I hear quickly is great for building quick UIs
<facundobatista> rye, anyway... for GUI enhancements you should talk with Chipaca or beuno
<facundobatista> rye, I just say that logs shouldn't be the way to see what's going on for final users
<rye> facundobatista, beuno, verterok, ok so back to syncdaemon running LR on login - have you experienced any elevated hdd activity and gdm-login-to-usable-session time?
<verterok> rye: it's a known issue that LR takes a lot of time in some cases
<beuno> rye, I showed ubuntu devs my bootchart graph, and they all cursed at u1
<rye> grrr
<rye> not good
<rye> my session login takes up to 1 minute
<rye> w/ syncdaemon eating ( "D" ) my drive.
<beuno> oh, my boot time is about 11 seconds from power on to desktop  :)
<verterok> beuno, rye: that's the applet/nautilus starting syncdaemon earlier than they should
<rye> verterok, ok, what about trunk?
<verterok> rye: you can't start syncdaemon on login using trunk :)
<verterok> rye: there is no applet
<rye> verterok, I can :)
<rye> verterok, so what?
<verterok> rye: hehe, yes you can.
<rye> verterok, applet is no longer the launcher :)
<verterok> rye: who is launching it now?
<beuno> verterok, rye, https://devpad.canonical.com/~beuno/beuno-laptop-lucid-20100212-2.png
<rye> verterok, u1sdtool can launch it but even when syncdaemon itself is launched it starts doing LR which greatly impacts the ability to do something before it calms down
<verterok> rye: yes
 * rye becomes sad because he has 75 seconds of bootcharting
<verterok> rye: ATM, there is no way to avoid the LR at startup
<rye> verterok, but that can be read in chunks, much like js calls are chained so that browser does not get too sad about executing all that 12 billion lines at once
<rye> verterok, freeing the hd for some time to perform the task...
<verterok> rye: it's being done in chunks :/
<verterok> rye: one of the options is to change the filesystem manager layer to make it thread safe, so we can do the LR in a different thread
<rye> verterok, i trapped on bug 409972 - could that improve anything? By reading one file instead of tons of small open()s and read()s ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409972 in ubuntuone-client "Use cPickle hack to speed up syncdaemon start" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409972
<verterok> rye: no, that's a different issue
<rye> verterok, LR is local rescan, not metadata loading....
<rye> grrr
<rye> i got it
<verterok> rye: on startup, syncdaemon builds a data structure that holds all the sync states/transitions
<rye> local rescan is traversal of all the files and folder to say "hi, file!"
<verterok> rye: that bug is to pickle that data structure on the first startup, to speedup the next one
<verterok> rye: actually local rescan traverse all files *and* loads metadata
<verterok> rye: the issue with the startup isn't local rescan actually, it's the metadata loading of filesyetem manager
<verterok> rye: FilesystemManager builds an index on startup, and needs to read all the metadata to do it :(
<rye> verterok, With all the buzz around improving startup time we forget that there's still time-to-usable-desktop and that is heavily impacted by running anything disk-intensive right at startup...
<verterok> rye: that's the only block-until-finish bit on syncdaemon startup
<rye> verterok, one seems to be enough :)
<verterok> rye: indeed
<verterok> rye: and we are awere of this problem
<verterok> rye: I did a little experiment, and replaced the current metadata storage with sqlite
<verterok> rye: the result wasn't a big improvement :(
<rye> beuno, was that lucid install mentioned in bootchart a clean one or upgrade from Karmic ?
<beuno> rye, upgrade from karmic to lucid
<beuno> after a tweak
<facundobatista> rye, #476711 could improve LR timings
<beuno> I got it 10 seconds down
<beuno> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39214382/beuno-laptop-lucid-20100213-2.png
<rye> beuno, any problems w/ ureadahead not generating pack files?
<beuno> rye, not atm, no
<beuno> also, I have an SSD HD
<rye> facundobatista, ah, stat() on every file found?
<rye> beuno, still, my upgrade went not that smooth, i don't have plymouth displaying nice things, ureadahead is broken and tmp is not cleaned on start (IT SHOULD BE TMPFS!)
<facundobatista> rye, yeap
<beuno> rye, wierd. It was flawless for me
<rye> beuno, thanks for SSD hint, is your /tmp in memory or on disk?
<beuno> rye, disk
<aquarius> hey mattgriffin
<beuno> rodrigo_, ping
<beuno> I'm working on the notes branch
<beuno> and I have a questionfor you when you get back
<beuno> rodrigo_, ok, so notes are saving now. Just need to make the flow nice and fix quirks: lp:~beuno/ubuntuone-servers/dont-autosave
<beuno> I'm interested in something you said about revisions and not sending them creating problems
<beuno> aquarius, maybe you can shed some light on it  ^
<rodrigo_> beuno, cool!
<rodrigo_> beuno, the problem is that when saving notes yto couchdb, you need to specify the _rev you are updating
<rodrigo_> beuno, and the autosave code didn't take them into account
<rodrigo_> beuno, so if there is no autosave, it should be ok, just sending the POST when the user pressed 'Save' should do it correctly
<beuno> rodrigo_, could you enlighten me on why the manual save won't cause this?
<rodrigo_> beuno, because the autosave code doesn't know the ID of the document AFAIR
<rodrigo_> the _rev, sorry
<beuno> rodrigo_, so this is what I did to make it work: https://pastebin.canonical.com/27865/
<rodrigo_> beuno, not sure if you need the format=json part? but if it works, it looks good to me :-)
<rodrigo_> beuno, have you submitted the branch for merging?
<beuno> rodrigo_, not yet, it needs a lot of clean up
<beuno> rodrigo_, the json bit
<beuno> is because otherwise the response is an HTML
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<beuno> and everything goes BOOM
<beuno> I need to let you go into edit mode, make the buttons pretty, and maybe a spinner while it saves  :)
<beuno> how urgent is this?
<beuno> I can split it into 2 branches
<rodrigo_> if you can, that would be great
<beuno> will do
<rodrigo_> it's a bit urgent, because the web UI is broken
<rodrigo_> but if you want to have all in 1 branch, that's ok with me
<beuno> rodrigo_, I'll see how time consuming it is
<beuno> start with the basics
<beuno> and cut off when I get to a reasonable amount of time spent  :)
<rodrigo_> ok :)
<rodrigo_> thanks!
<beuno> de nada!
<beuno> good thing its a holiday in the US today
<beuno> gave me an extra day before going knee-deep into phone sync
<rodrigo_> hehe
<beuno> rodrigo_, is this the traceback we're trying to fix with this?  https://pastebin.canonical.com/27866/
<rodrigo_> beuno, no, but if you get that, I guess we should fix it
<beuno> rodrigo_, I get that with the new implementation  :)
<rodrigo_> beuno, I can fix it if you want, it needs to 'if "Tomboy" in annotations
<rodrigo_> beuno, right, I changed the code to use dc's get_application_annotations, which doesn't have the has_key
<beuno> rodrigo_, if you can throw a quick patch at me, it would be great
<rodrigo_> beuno, but since that part wasn't working, I didn't change it it seems
<beuno> or change in your branch and I'll merge
<rodrigo_> beuno, ok, let me see
<dobey> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntuone&search_type=&aq=f
<rodrigo_> beuno, ok, patched (but not tested) in my branch, so merge it
<dobey> interesting
<beuno> rodrigo_, merging, will loet you know in a sec
<rodrigo_> beuno, ok
<beuno> rodrigo_, new error!  https://pastebin.canonical.com/27868/
<rodrigo_> hmm
<beuno> rodrigo_, that's missing stuff
<beuno> one sec
<rodrigo_> ah
<beuno> rodrigo_, https://pastebin.canonical.com/27869/
<rodrigo_> hmm, I'm lost, that should work :-(
<rodrigo_> beuno, see line 426, that works, so not sure what the difference is??
<beuno> hrm
<beuno> rodrigo_, that does: if existing_doc is not None and "_rev" in existing_doc._data:
<beuno> I wonder if that check makes the diff?
<rodrigo_> that just adds the _rev field if it's an update
<rodrigo_> but the error says a DC.Record is not serializable
<beuno> right
<beuno> I get that error when editing and saving
<rodrigo_> aquarius or thisfred should know better what the error means, since it's in DC code
<beuno> so it probably should add the rev as well, no?
<beuno> (even if its unrelated)
<rodrigo_> but the 2 calls to .put_record use a python list
<rodrigo_> beuno, if it's a new document, no, you can't make up a revision
<rodrigo_> couchdb will assign it automatically
<beuno> aha
<beuno> ok, good to know
<rodrigo_> so, to put_record you pass a Record(list values) and internally DC converts that to a Record, and so it shouldn't be serializing it if it can't be serialized
<rodrigo_> not sure what's going on, sorry :-(
<rodrigo_> the 2 calls to put_record seem to use the same format
<beuno> I can't figure it out either  :/
<rodrigo_> aquarius, ^^
 * aquarius reads the backscroll
<beuno> aquarius, the meat of it is: https://pastebin.canonical.com/27869/
<aquarius> wtf?
<beuno> on saving an edited note
<aquarius> how have you created a nonserialisable dictionary? :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius, https://pastebin.canonical.com/27869/
<beuno> aquarius, I'm special that way  :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius, see lib/u1/web/notes/views.py#161
<aquarius> beuno, can you pastebin the value of doc just before line 161 in web/notes/views.py?
<beuno> sure
<rye_> beuno, you stuffed mergeable list that you've received originally into the record?
<beuno> aquarius, where would print statements be outputted to?
<beuno> rye_, I haven't changed anything in python
<aquarius> beuno, no idea. I always do raise Exception(str(doc)) :-)
<rye_> beuno, aquarius - the same at client side: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376910/
<rye_> so it IS possible, i have filed a bug, searching...
<aquarius> rye_, hang on, what's that paste?
<aquarius> rye_, ah, that replicates the problem. cheers.
<beuno> aquarius, nice trick: https://pastebin.canonical.com/27871/
<rye_> aquarius, bug 510223, though you are already using the server code...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510223 in desktopcouch "The new version of update_fields() should be backported from the server code" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510223
<aquarius> weird
<aquarius> thisfred?
<aquarius> CardinalFang?
<aquarius> no thisfred
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ping?
<aquarius> I don't know much about update_fields
<rodrigo_> aquarius, hmm, so the problem is the doc["application_annotations"] = record.application_annotations?
<rodrigo_> aquarius, I guess that needs to be converted to a list?
<rye_> thisfred has told me to do... wait, searching...
<aquarius> something odd about that. It might not be possible to ship a_a around that way
<CardinalFang> aquarius, hi.  USians have holiday today.  I've seen that bug, and I don't understand it yet.  I want to compare the code in py couchdb mod.
<rye_> old_record.application_annotations["Tomboy"] = application_annotations
<rye_> record_id = CouchDbNote.notes_db.put_record(old_record)
<rye_> so no update_fields but my application_annotations is just a regular python dict
<aquarius> CardinalFang, oh, sorry, pal, didn't realise it was a holiday!
 * beuno fixes js while the experts figure this out
<rye_> Jan 20 20:11:54 <thisfred>      so it needs to be a dictionary :(
<rye_> Jan 20 20:12:02 <thisfred>      you can do this:
<rye_> Jan 20 20:12:05 <rtgz>  sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/359656/
<rye_> Jan 20 20:12:20 <thisfred>      db.update_fields(record_id, {
<rye_> Jan 20 20:12:20 <thisfred>                   "application_annotations": application_annotations._data })
<rye_> Jan 20 20:12:40 <thisfred>      but boy that method stinks
<beuno> hrm
<rodrigo_> I guess it's better then to do doc["applications_annotations"] = record.application_annotations._data ?
<rodrigo_> and then just the put_record(Record(data=doc)) ?
<aquarius> db.update_fields(record_id, { "application_annotations": application_annotations._data }) should work
<aquarius> having just tested it
<rodrigo_> aquarius, but we'll have to list all the fields
<aquarius> mark it with a big UGH THIS IS A WORKAROUND nastiness :)
<rodrigo_> and wouldn't doc["applications_annotations"] = record.application_annotations._data work also?
 * beuno is prepared to merge
<rodrigo_> go beuno go! :D
<beuno> merging!
<beuno> man
<beuno> working on U1 is *so* much more fun than launchpad...
<beuno> you can actually get something done in an hour!
<beuno> rodrigo_, nothing to merge!
<rodrigo_> beuno, ah, you meant merging from my branch?
<rodrigo_> let me change that then
<beuno> rodrigo_, anywhere!
<beuno> as long as it has the fix  :)
<rye_> is it possible for syncdaemon to be running as root?
<rodrigo_> beuno, ok, merge now
<rye_> i see the config entry im_ok_with_being_root_pretty_please_let_me_be_root.default = False and i think whether it does anything...
<beuno> rodrigo_, works
<beuno> !
<rodrigo_> beuno, cool!
<beuno> thank you rodrigo_, aquarius, rye_
<beuno> on with it
<rodrigo_> beuno, let me know when you propose the branch, and I'll review it
<beuno> rodrigo_, will do, I need to fix a few things on the javascript side first so people don't hav to use firebug to edit notes  :)
<rye> re "UGH THIS IS A WORKAROUND". I remember having seen "This should not be done this way, it needs to be rewritten ASAP!" in a file that had this since 2004. Nobody knew what was actually wrong there so it was left as is :)
<rodrigo_> rye, yeah, comments you never revisit don't work :-)
<beuno> ok, I'm off to pay the rent. I'll be back in 30-40'
<aquarius> rye, if you put "FIXME" then pylint bitches at you about it, which is why I do it :)
<kjoller> Hi all. I posted quite a lot of messages on a bug this weekend. I would like some feedback/advice on it.
<kjoller> (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/497143)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 497143 in desktopcouch "CouchDatabase.execute_view should take an optional extra parameters dictionary" [Low,In progress]
<kjoller> It is basically a minor correction to a solution by aquarius
<beuno-lunch> rodrigo_, I will finish this today, I need to be free tomorrow for phone sync  ;)
<rodrigo_> beuno-lunch, ok, if you finish the js, I can continue on the othjer issues, if you haven't done them
<dobey> aquarius: we don't use pylint on the client, and pyflakes doesn't complain
<dobey> why oh why rhythmbox, did you stick some of my quite old mp3s in "recently added"?
<beuno> rodrigo_, sure, I think it's just js now
<beuno> will let you know as I progress
<rodrigo_> ok
<beuno> rodrigo_, bug 494322 and 501020 feel like dupes
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494322 in ubuntuone-servers "editing notes in ubuntu one web interface doesn't have a "Save" button" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<beuno> what's your take?
<rodrigo_> beuno, they are indeed
<beuno> I will do the honors
 * rye is slow today, will shutdown now to prevent damage to the source code
<beuno> rodrigo_, getting closer
<beuno> need to figure out why the save call returns HTML
<beuno> and I think we have a working notes web UI which saves
<beuno> rodrigo_, got a minute?
<beuno> I've traced the remaining issue down to a URL not returning json when it should
<beuno> aquarius, maybe you can help as well  :)
<beuno> rodrigo_, branch proposed!
<dobey> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=157659&id=122313196726&saved#!/photo.php?pid=4039110&id=122313196726
<dobey> whoot.
<beuno> dobey, look at that!  one step closer from uninstalling Firefox!
<dobey> too bad I'm not working on a facebook app
<beuno> one step at a time
<dobey> Well, with FB, I don't also have to build the API. It's already mostly all there. :)
<rodrigo_> beuno, cool, reviewing it now
<beuno> rodrigo_, thanks. I'm unsure about a specific part of it, I mentioned it in the MP
<beuno> rodrigo_, the branch went deeper than I expected, I can tell you that
<rodrigo_> :)
<beuno> it also made me realize I need to spend 2 or 3 days cleaning up CSS, javascript files and templates
<beuno> they're all clustered into sections
<beuno> the app is still small enough to fix it in a reasonable time frame
<beuno> in 6 months, no way
 * beuno eyeballs jblount to pair with him in the neat future
<rodrigo_> beuno, approved!
<beuno> rodrigo_, woooo!  thanks, on its way to PQM
<rodrigo_> beuno, ping some losa when it gets merged, so that it gets deployed asap
<beuno> rodrigo_, this will need to get cherrypicked into production?
<rodrigo_> beuno, not sure what the process is, it depends what other revisions there are before
<rodrigo_> beuno, so better ask a losa :-)
<beuno> rodrigo_, will do
<beuno> rodrigo_, what if we let it roll out to edge first, test it, then cherry pick?
<rodrigo_> beuno, yeah, sounds good
<beuno> or is production broken enough that whatever will be better?
<beuno> super
<rodrigo_> well, web ui editing of notes is completely broken
<rodrigo_> but going through edge should be ok, it gets rolled every 4 hours there, I think
<beuno> yeah, I'll let all the moving parts settle, we should have it on edge tomorrow, and have statik and other around to help us with the cherrypick
<rodrigo_> ok
#ubuntuone 2010-02-16
<jamestait> Hi all.
<jamestait> Apologies for the join/leave spam - having a spot of bother with Empathy tonight.
<jamestait> bueno: Are you around? I wanted to talk to you about Thunderbird contacts and Ubuntu One.
<beuno> jamestait, hey
<jamestait> Hey!
<jamestait> Pleasant flight?
<beuno> well, as pleasant as a flight can be  :)
<jamestait> Much as I enjoy my trips to South Africa, 10 hours in cattle class does test the soul!
<jamestait> I wanted to pick your brains about contact syncing and Ubuntu One.
<beuno> sure
<beuno> I thought about it a bit
<jamestait> I think I mentioned I'm working on an extension for Thunderbird to sync contacts with DesktopCouch.
<beuno> right
<beuno> if you do that
<beuno> I think we can make tb sync without a plugin
<beuno> which is fantastic
<beuno> what I used right now is a plugin
<jamestait> And by extension, due to CouchDB replication, it should also therefore end up in Ubuntu One, right?
<beuno> that talks syncml
<beuno> correct
<beuno> once you get it working with couchdb, making it sync the right db should be pretty simple
<beuno> rodrigo will know the details, although he's not around right now
<jamestait> That's the bit I need to talk to you about really. :)
<beuno> so, your work will actually streamline this, which is great news for me!
<jamestait> I added the "me" contact in U1 and it's sync'd down to my DesktopCouch.  All fine and dandy.
<beuno> jamestait, and you're working in tb3?
<jamestait> But I don't notice anything really special about it that makes it appear in U1...
<jamestait> TB2 right now, TB3 is on the roadmap though.
<beuno> I think it's just the name of the db
<jamestait> What's the default for Lucid?
<beuno> I'm pretty sure tb3 will be default in Lucid
<beuno> (it should be, it's a gazillion times faster!)
<jamestait> I'd better get my skates on then! :-P
<beuno> jamestait, I'll be happy to test things out, and help you where I can
<jamestait> I haven't yet installed the Lucid alpha, I wanted to get something working with this extension first.
<beuno> email will likely work best, but feel free to ping me here as well
<beuno> I upgraded to Lucid on Fri
<beuno> it was flawless!
<jamestait> We're pretty spoiled actually - I think we've come to expect an exceptionally high level of quality.
<beuno> I think you're right, I'm happy we've made so much progress
<jamestait> I'm currently working from my "development" partition, which is actually running Karmic so is clearly now stable.
<jamestait> My stable partition is still on Jaunty, so I'll nuke that and get Lucid on there very soon.
<beuno> cool
<beuno> I was using tb3 on karmic just fine
<beuno> so you can also use that
<beuno> you can get it from: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<jamestait> There'll be some major refactoring required for TB3, and some code clean-up even for a production quality TB2 release.
<jamestait> It's still very hairy!
<beuno> well, it's a start, you can polish once it's out there
<jamestait> But I'm about to push my first code branch up to launchpad.
<beuno> that's great news
<beuno> I have to run to dinner, third time I promised "1 more minute"
<jamestait> It's not *that* useful yet - it only pushes contacts to couch and doesn't do anything with the ones it gets back yet, and it avoids anything to do with MergeableList (URLs, e-mail addresses, phone numbers)
<beuno> jamestait, great talking to you, looking forward to your work
<beuno> let me know if there's anything I can do to help
<jamestait> Thanks for your time. :)
<jamestait> And my horrible code is now visible to the world at lp:hedera
<Emry> Is there a command to tell UbuntuOne to sync my folder?
 * Emry made changes in his Ubuntu One directory, and it is not syncing.. And there is now a folder that is refusing to update/upload period. :/  ^^;; And the report a problem button does not function. :P
<rye> Ok, the web ui for files indeed does not work with Opera
<rye> Emry, are you experiencing the problem at the moment?
<Emry> rye, Yes.  I have been since yesterday.,  It started when I copied the directory into the Ubuntu One folder, then moved it to another folder less than a minute later.  The system uploaded part of the folder in the first place, then renamed the folder as a comflict in my local director.
<Emry> I deleted the files from the website, then renamed the folder back to Classes in the local directory, and the program just ignored it after that.
<Emry> So, I moved the directory back to its original location, waited a bit, and moved it back where I wanted it in the directory tree, and still nothing. ^^;
<rye> Emry, ok, could you run the following in the terminal? dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<rye> Emry, and paste the contents to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<rye> Emry, http://paste.ubuntu.com (not SSL)
<Emry> The results are not promicing.  Will it react differently if I do it from a terminal than from the actual computer? (I am in the next room.  I know it should not make a difference, but it is worth asking.)
<rye> Emry, yes, it requires the correct environment, i am testing this behavior right now so if i not succeed, then I will need to ask you to post the results of that call and ~/.cache/ubuntuonel/log/syncdaemon.log to paste.ubuntu.com
<Emry> Ok, I will go to the next room real quick. :)
<rye> Emry, thanks!
<Emry2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377475/
<Emry2> Saddly the result was not so different from when I tried from the other room. ^^;
<Emry2> What was the file you wanted to see?
<duanedesign> hello rye ,  Emry2
<rye> Emry, hm... ok, let's get back to the setup, so, you are now at the computer that is having sync issues, right?
<rye> Emry, when you opened a terminal (e.g. gnome-terminal) and executed the dbus-send line you received ChildExited error, right?
<Emry2> Yes.  I am physicially at the machine.
<Emry2> Yes.
<Emry2> Which I assume is a bad thing.
<rye> Emry, ok. then the file we are interested most is ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log (and if it is empty, then ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log)
<rye> Emry2, basically it is the sign that syncdaemon tried to start but then encountered something really bad and killed itself
<rye> Emry2, syncdaemon is the application that actually performs the file sync
<Emry2> I think I found part of the problem.  when it didn't work from the other room, I tried sudo.. Then I used sudo again in here.  The log says it doesn't like that.  I did it again as my regular user and got different results which I will paste real quick.
<Emry2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377481/
<rye> Emry2, ok, just to make sure we are clear of errors that are known - could you download the diagnose script to make sure you have file permissions right before we restart the service?
<rye> Emry2, wget http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py; python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<Emry2> It tells me I am not using network manager. I am flooking at the bug report that it pointed me to now ^^;
<rye> Emry2, hm, is that the only bug mentioned?
 * rye needs to update the script, the fix for that is already released in 1.0.3-ubuntu1
<Emry2> The last line is Warning: 1 issues were found.
<Emry2> rye, How does one tell which version they have?
<rye> Emry2, ok, then there is nothing wrong with file permissions, ok, let's do the following - could you please paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> Emry2, apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<Emry2> Do you want the exceptions log too?
<Emry2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377488/
<rye> Emry2, if it is not empty, then it may be helpful
<Emry2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377489/   < Exception log
<rye> Emry2, hm, it looks like it did not account for the possiblity of directory move during upload. Grrr, it seems that I can reproduce it even on the latest version (i.e. unreleased). Will need to file a big bug report about that
<rye> Emry2, ok, in my case it even renamed the folder to the old name. Not good :-(
<Emry2> I deleted the file from the server, and it still does not seem to unjam it.  Is there a way to access the local DB directly to try a purge there?
<rye> Emry2, so, when can be done - Could you bring the Classes folder out of UbuntuOne folder?
<rye> Emry2, so that syncdaemon will not try to rename it or mark as conflict..
<Emry2> I was able to remove it from the Ubuntu One folder.
<rye> Emry2, ok, now we need you to restart syncdaemon so that it drops its internal queue of operations. u1sdtool -q - this will stop syncdaemon
<Emry2> As root?
<rye> Emry2, and if you have an applet running, click 'Connect' in the applet and syncdaemon should be automatically restarted
<rye> Emry2, no, syncdaemon does not elevate the privileges so no actions need to be performed as root
<Emry2> The applete still shows the option to disconnect. ^^
<Emry2> Ok I was able to tell it to disconnect.  Told it to connect now.
<Emry2> Bad timing.  Wife is calling me for dinner. ^^
<rye> Emry2, you may now see in syncdaemon.log that it does something...
<rye> I believe syncdaemon does not react to connect right after autolaunch :( it should at least have some queue for requested states or smth like this
<rye> Emry2, sure, dinner is much more important than this, I guess you will be able to see the logs after the dinner :)
<duanedesign> rye: what does /home/duanedesign/Ubuntu One/.scripts-wrong-path mean? was that the clue in his exception log that led you to conclude it did not account for the possiblity of  directory move during upload
<rye> duanedesign, i just performed the same locally, syncdaemon stopped uploading, then resumed uploading then it just disconnected. Upon reconnect my folder renamed itself to the original one (which I don't think is an intended behavior)
<duanedesign> ahhh, ok
<duanedesign> must go get some breakfast and some coffee. Be right back :)
<beuno> gooooooooood morning ubuntuoners
<rye> beuno, good mornin.gz!
<duanedesign> did some work on the wiki over the weekend. Moved some stuff to its own page and made a menu to make navigation easier. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/duanedesign/sandbox3
<duanedesign> also wanted to add a FAQ based on feedback from users. Any input is appreciated. AFK and a BRB
<rye> duanedesign, nice!
<rye> beuno, btw, if I want to create a feature-request for wiki.ubuntu.com, whom should I ping?
<Emry2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/377504/   <-- Log   http://paste.ubuntu.com/377505/  <-- Exception Log
<Emry2> rye
<Emry2> :)
<beuno> rye, it's usually an RT
<beuno> rye, talk to a sysadmin
<rye> Emry2, yep, it now performs file unlinking for every file it remembers, and since it does not exist, then it gives a WARNING.
<rye> Emry2, you may run dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status periodically to see whether it is in IDLE state. After this cleanup is finished
<rye> Unlinks take more time than needed, this is registered as an issue with syncdaemon speed
<Emry2> Hehe
<Emry2> One thing that is getting used too, is that Konversation and Konsole behave differently copy and paste wise from every other IRC client and terminal. :P
<Emry2> So, once all the unlinking is done, should it sink files it does not find online/recognize?
<Emry2> Rye, Yay! It seems to be working now.  What info do I need to submit a bug report, or did you do that already? *:)
<rye> Emry2, If you provide me with your launchpad ID i can subscribe you to the bug report, I am now gathering the required logs to file a big one.
<rye> Emry2, ok, so when the bug report is complete I will add you to the list of subscribers.
<rye> Great, it turned my testing folder which I renamed during upload into .u1conflict :)
<rye> ERROR - StorageRequestError during OAuth: TRY_AGAIN - trunk, what does that mean?
<duanedesign> rye: when performing a strace on Ubuntu One what command should i use to launch U1 EX: strace -Ff -tt ubuntuone-client 2>&1 | tee strace-ubuntuone-client.log ?
<rye> duanedesign, depends on what you are trying to do, are you debugging the applet itself or syncdaemon?
<rye> 'cause they are all python and pdb might be a better choice
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<rye> duanedesign, also, since applet talks to syncdaemon over dbus, dbus-monitor might be helpful
<duanedesign> rye: for dbus i have been using: dbus-monitor type=signal interface="com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status"
<rye> duanedesign, re bug 522581 - was that applet crashing or syncdaemon? I believe that's applet, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522581 in ubuntuone-client "Started Ubuntu One Selected Connect, Crash. Files have not been syncing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522581
<beuno> hi channel!
<beuno> if everyone could test the notes webui on edge for me, I'd be grateful
<beuno> https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes
<beuno> and would also have some confidence in rolling it out to production  :)
<duanedesign> rye: correct
<duanedesign> rye: i can not get the crash to happen reliably. However i cant seem to get it to sync. Working on debugging it.
<kklimonda> beuno, it would be great if it converted lines that start with dash to bullet lists like Tomboy does.
<kklimonda> beuno, also the whole ubuntu one web interface feels heavy
<beuno> kklimonda, agreed
<beuno> that's the second step
<rye> beuno, is that going to save notest in XML to server-side couch ?
<beuno> step 1) was to make it work  :)
<beuno> rye, kklimonda, for formats, I will defer to rodrigo_
<kklimonda> btw, I get really scared when I try to sync tomboy with ubuntu one and get asked to add my computer to Ubuntu One account as it's already added..
<rodrigo_> rye, yes, we now save notes in XML on the server
<rodrigo_> rye, not sure if it's deployed, I think so
<kklimonda> can I just press "Add this computer" and not fear for my data? :)
<beuno> kklimonda, correct
<rye> rodrigo_, /me is extremely happy about this change :)
<rye> wow, gwibber is in couchdb
 * rodrigo_ too
<beuno> I really need to add a spinner while it saves
<kklimonda> btw - are you guys already thinking how to integrate gsettings/dconf with ubuntu one?
<aquarius> kklimonda, I have done some thinking about that.
<aquarius> It's not as obviously easy as you might expect; there's no way to tell, for example, which settings are machine-specific :(
<kklimonda> aquarius, I don't expect it to be easy at all :)
<rye> beuno, yep, the spinner might be useful, so far I clicked 3 times on save before I realized that it is "Loading..."
<aquarius> kklimonda, so, in answer, yes, I've done some thinking. If you've got thoughts I'd be eager to hear them!
<rye> rodrigo_, note-format = xml - is it server-side setting or if it is not xml then it will be converted?
 * rye is happy to see that notes are REALLY in XML format.... *went jumping*
<aquarius> beuno, https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/ throws a 500 with OOPS-ID-1508appserver57313
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> rodrigo_, because it means that gnote implementation for local couch sync becomes magnitude simpler
 * rye has no oops
<beuno> aquarius, hrm, wfm
<beuno> how do I see oopses?
<aquarius> see ubottu :)
<beuno> oh, I was sure he was lying
<urbanape> morning, all
<aquarius> although he is lying, becuas ethat's for LP oopses.
<aquarius> I don't know how you see ours :)
<beuno> mornin urbanape
<urbanape> so, beuno: on make start-funambol, I'm getting a 404 on /sapi/login. Is there anything else I need to do to get it up and running?
<kklimonda> aquarius, I don't really see any way to distinguish machine-specific settings (other than marking them as such by developers) but shouldn't it be considered to be a bug and fixed? what kind of settings do you have in mind? I know that evolution uses gconf in a very.. weird way but other than that the worst abuse I can think of right now is storing window size there.
<aquarius> kklimonda, the problem is stuff that doesn't necessarily translate between machines, as well as actual machine-specific stuff like window position. Take, for example, Banshee, which stores last_file_chooser_uri, which will point to a folder which almost certainly doesn't exist on the target machine
<aquarius> a silly example (and Banshee will be handling that folder not existing, in case you've since deleted it, even in the single-machine case), but it illustrates that most apps are not really geared up for anyone other than themselves editing their preferences.
<aquarius> Rhythmbox stores the locations of your music libraries in gconf, for example; a path that will likely not exist on other machines.
<beuno> urbanape, me too
<beuno> lucid, right?
<urbanape> yup
<kklimonda> aquarius, sure - but I simply assume that such abuse of gconf is a bug and should be fixed during gconf->gsettings transition
<aquarius> kklimonda, well...in theory.
<beuno> urbanape, it's broken that way in Lucid
<urbanape> good thing that's, like, four or five distro releases away, huh.
<aquarius> kklimonda, but if "fix all uses of gconf" is a prerequisite for storing gconf settings in Ubuntu One, then, well, get back to me when all gconf users are fixed :)
<beuno> urbanape, heh
<beuno> well
<beuno> we have something to start our call with  :)
<aquarius> kklimonda, actually storing things in U1 is pretty trivial; we just implement a desktopcouch backend to gconf to replace the XML backend. That'd take about two hours.
<rye> rodrigo_, is it ok that note-format uses dash while all other fields use underscore ?
<kklimonda> aquarius, you take some kind of cache into account? other than gconf one - after all we can't really assume that user is going to have any kind of connection. But that's great that writing the backend is so easy.
<aquarius> kklimonda, ah, we'd write the data to desktopcouch, the CouchDB on your desktop, which is then later replicated with Ubuntu One
<aquarius> kklimonda, we wouldn't store the data direct to Ubuntu One
<kklimonda> aquarius, oh, right - I've forgotten about it completely.
<kklimonda> which is funny because I can never forget that there is a piece of erlang running on my computer ;)
<beuno> urbanape, jblount, I'd suggest you guys grab https://launchpad.net/~teknico.net/ubuntuone-servers/minimal-phone-setup-web-ui/+merge/19385
<beuno> before our call
<urbanape> beuno, snarfing it up now.
<rye> do i need to supply _rev when adding new document to couchdb?
<rye> aha, no
<rye> my bug
<beuno> jblount, are you on Lucid?
<beuno> and, ready for our call?  :)
 * beuno warns up skype
<urbanape> I'm all skyped up.
<jblount> beuno: Yes, to both.
<beuno> teknico, we'll leave you with deployment scripts, right?
<teknico> beuno, it's a bit sad, but no news from ops+, therefore I guess so
<teknico> (it smacks a bit of "cannot go outside and play with my pals because I didn't finish my homework" ;-) )
<rye> beuno, rodrigo_ BUG: create_date is no longer filled in for tomboy notes
<beuno> teknico, no worries
<rye> rodrigo_, also, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/note will need to be updated with note-format and I guess the version for record-type will need to be incremented as well
<rye> beuno, rodrigo_ should I file a bug report regarding this?
<beuno> rodrigo_, should he?
<rye> Select a problem to proceed: 1. note-format is spelled with dash, not underscore, 2. create_date is not filled in by server side, 3. recordtype info needs to be updated
<jblount> beuno, urbanape: I couldn't hear you guys, so I'm going to restart my phone and see if that helps
<beuno> jblount, sure, I should do the same
<rodrigo_> rye, yes, please
<urbanape> updated my sourcedeps and still get the 404 on /sapi/login on lucid on teknico's branch.
<teknico> urbanape, try running the last command manually:
<teknico> PYTHONPATH=lib python lib/utilities/funambol_config.py create_user
<urbanape> trying
<beuno> jblount, you ready?
<urbanape> that seems to have worked.
<beuno> teknico, I think that still doesn't bring up funambol
<urbanape> that works, but make start-funambol still gets a 404
<teknico> urbanape, with what user are you logging in?
<urbanape> I'm not logging in as anything.
<urbanape> just make start-funambol
<urbanape> dies with a RuntimeError
<teknico> urbanape, right, you're not at the web interface yet
<urbanape> also, it's trying to run create_users, not create_user
<teknico> huh? let me check
<urbanape> https://pastebin.canonical.com/27958/
<teknico> urbanape, right, sorry, the command should end with "create_users" plural
<urbanape> okay, and when I do that, I also get the RuntimeError 404 on /sapi/login
<jblount> beuno: We're having some network weirdness at this cafe
<teknico> urbanape, please run "bzr revno" in  sourcecode/funambol_cared, it should yield 39
<urbanape> statik, mind if we borrow your conference line for a bit?
<beuno> jblount, change of plans, dial into statik's conf line
<jblount> beuno: k
<beuno> urbanape, do you know the secret leader code?
<urbanape> I do not
 * beuno sighs
<beuno> ok
<beuno> so
<beuno> how about IRC?
<teknico> beuno, https://wiki.canonical.com/ConferenceCalls
<beuno> teknico, yeah, that doesn't tell us the leader code to start the call  :)
<teknico> beuno, statik's one *is* in there :-)
<urbanape> but not the leader code
<urbanape> which is needed to start the conference
<teknico> oh, it's not anymore
<urbanape> teknico, my funambol_cared revno is 39, yes
<teknico> urbanape, I forgot to mention one thing that we didn't yet manage to script:
<teknico> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/Funambol/CarrierEdition8.0#Database
<urbanape> okay, I've got the symlink, but not the changes to the config.properties.
<urbanape> thanks
<urbanape> am I supposed to have /opt/Funambol/bin already?
<teknico> urbanape, those changes should be done by the scripts run by "make start-funambol"
<teknico> urbanape, you don't need to do all that's on that page, and no, the /opt paths are wrong
<urbanape> wheeeeee
<beuno> urbanape, works?
<urbanape> no, just commenting on the wiki page
<urbanape> teknico, so which of those things is not yet scripted?
<teknico> urbanape, only the database link, please pretend that the rest of the page does not exist :-)
<urbanape> hmm, guess I didn't have that symlink.
<rye> joshuahoover, i believe the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs?#Which%20files%20are%20not%20yet%20synced%20on%20my%20computer? is about the local files that are not yet synced, i have no idea how to list the server-side (remote) files at the moment
<joshuahoover> rye: ah, ok, i'll correct that :)
<rye> joshuahoover, thanks :)
<joshuahoover> rye: i noticed yesterday that syncing seemed to be much speedier than before...adding new files (like 250 MB worth of mp3s), updating existing files, and deleting files from the client all were much speedier than i've ever seen them before...have you noticed this?
<Giles> if I create a softlink in /home/giles/Ubuntu One/   to a folder with the files in that folder be propagated into the ubuntu one storage cloud?
<rye> joshuahoover, i am about to stuff in my 100 mb folder with lots of files and see what happens
<dobey> Giles: no, but soon you will be able to set any folder under your home directory to synchronize to u1
<rye> but it is much, much, much^255 faster than on 10-th->12th of Feb
<aquarius> Giles, no. To do that, you can either move the folder into Ubuntu One and put a symlink where it used to be, or, in the 10.04 release, you'll be able to set any folder to be propagated to Ubuntu One.
<Giles> dobey: would something like lndir do it?
<Giles> aquarius: oh yeah didn't think of that.
<Giles> dobey: a la http://www.xfree86.org/4.3.0/lndir.1.html
<joshuahoover> rye: cool, i'm curious to hear the results
<dobey> Giles: no. we do not follow symlinks
<dobey> Giles: we just ignore symlinks
<Giles> I guess I will have to wait for 10.04 then, or do what aquarius said.
<sanderqd> hi, i'm trying to get started with couchdb using desktopcouch. when doing 'curl -X get http://localhost:47793/', i get an unauthorized error. is there an easy way to authenticate using curl?
<rye> sanderqd, you need to get info about the authorization
<rye> sanderqd, the proper way is to query gnome-keyring
<aquarius> sanderqd, URLs for desktopcouch need to be OAuth-signed. Is there a reason that you're using curl rather than one of the existing desktopcouch libraries, like desktopcouch.records (Python) or couchdb-glib (C) ?
<aquarius> sanderqd, these libraries take care of all the signing stuff for you so you don't have to.
<sanderqd> aquarius: no, just trying to learn a bit about couchdb using books.couchdb.org
<aquarius> sanderqd, ah, OK, yeah. desktopcouch uses OAuth for security, which makes it a little more difficult (but also more secure) than a default CouchDB install (which is what the relax book describes).
<sanderqd> ok, so for the brief part using curl, i'll just use the authentication as put in ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<sanderqd> the http://<user>:<password>@localhost:<port>/ urls
<aquarius> sanderqd, you can do that, yes, that will also work. Don't build any applications using Basic Auth, or I'll wag the waggy finger of disapproval at you, but it's certainly useful for testing ;-)
<rye> sanderqd, yep, just make sure that the port that is written in couchdb.html is actually the port for couchdb
<sanderqd> yeah, seems to work for now!
<aquarius> sanderqd, excellent!
<aquarius> rye, ping
<rye> aquarius, pong
<aquarius> rye, I have a script which allows people to query their Ubuntu One CouchDB, so they can see if syncing has worked, read the data therein, etc
<aquarius> rye, where do you think we should put it so people can have it? In the ubuntuone-client package? On the wiki? both?
<aquarius> rye, it is a Python script.
<rye> aquarius, wow, awesomeawesomeawesome, need script...
<aquarius> rye, this is why I'm mentioning it ;)
<rye> aquarius, I'd go on the wiki first, then we'll need to find out whether it belongs to ubuntuone-client package or desktopcouch
<aquarius> rye, it belongs to ubuntuone-client -- it's U1-specific, so it doesn't belong in desktopcouch
<aquarius> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/377677/ - try it out
<rye> aquarius, hm, ah, it tests for management db, etc?
<aquarius> rye, no. it talks to Ubuntu One, not to desktopcouch.
<thisfred> rye: I think it does belong in the client as an awesome tool that can be used for diagnosing, but also to interact in interesting ways with your couch in the clouds
<rye> aquarius, quick fix - g_application_name needs to be set (can be set via import gtk, though it seems to be an overkill) - otherwise all python scripts will get access to gnome-keyring
<dobey> no you just need gobject, not gtk+ for that
<dobey> gobjet.set_application_name()
<aquarius> rye, feel free to take it and do what you want with it :)
<rye> aquarius, heeeey!
<bigpig> My files are not syncing to my ubuntuone account.
<bigpig> I may have messed something up while doing this.
<bigpig> Can I just remove my ubuntuone account and start over from scratch?
<rye> aquarius, next time please tell me to read the sources before proposing changes...
<aquarius> rye, :)
<rye> bigpig, could you please paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com and give us the URL
<rye> bigpig, you might not need any account resent to resolve the issue
<bigpig> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377683/
<rye> bigpig, this looks like bug 517361, let me read it to see what needs to be done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517361 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon hung in WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517361
<bigpig> rye: Okay, thanks. Let me know if you need more information.
<rye> facundobatista, is it possible to trigger trash clean on local rescan to unfreeze syncdaemon stuck in  WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ state?
<facundobatista> rye, the trash clean I commited does not care about States
<facundobatista> rye, so, yes, it's possible: it's already done! :)
<rye> facundobatista, but what if user already having the problem?
<facundobatista> rye, not following you
<rye> bigpig, what version of ubuntuone-client are you running? "apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client" in the terminal
<rye> facundobatista, the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377683/
<bigpig> rye: "Installed: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1"
<rye> bigpig, ok, thanks!
<facundobatista> rye, that log is not very useful, :)
<rye> facundobatista, ah, ok, let's restart syncdaemon :)
<facundobatista> rye, in debug mode, please
<rye> bigpig, ok, lets restart syncdaemon, u1sdtool -q
<rye> bigpig, this will shut down the service that is responsible for file sync.
<bigpig> rye: "ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped."
<rye> bigpig, then we will need to start syncdaemon with debug output in logs enabled:
<rye> bigpig, /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<rye> bigpig, when syncdaemon starts, click on the applet and 'Connect' it to ubuntuone cloud service
<bigpig> rye: Should I have put that in the bg?
<rye> bigpig, you will stop syncdaemon later so it is ok for it to run in the fg
<bigpig> rye: (It is running, by the way.)
<rye> bigpig, ok, so have you connected it via the applet ?
<bigpig> rye: yes.
<rye> bigpig, ok, now try putting some file in Ubuntu One folder and give it a minute or so, then check with web ui that the file is there
<rye> bigpig, ah, wait
<bigpig> rye: waiting...
<rye> bigpig, could you please also run this in another terminal: bus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<bigpig> rye: path to bus-send?
<rye> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<rye> bigpig, ^
 * rye really needs to find out why I don't copy first character when selecting lines :-/
<bigpig> rye: oh... "bad clipboard"
<bigpig> paste-bin, or here?
<rye> bigpig, no, bad mouse or bad me, to paste.ubuntu.com, please
 * rye wants to find out how much files can it hold :)
<bigpig> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377697/
<rye> bigpig, ok, it is starting to work only, not ready to upload files right now. Could you please do "watch dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status" and see whether state changes to IDLE or WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ ? If it changes, could you please ping me?
<bigpig> rye: which entry do I need to be watching?
<bigpig> rye: "name" or "description?"
<rye> bigpig, name - it gives you the state name
<rye> bigpig, description is a human readable form. We don't read human-readable forms here :)
<bigpig> rye: ;)
<bigpig> rye: is there anything I need to do other than wait for this?
<rye> bigpig, what's the current status?
<bigpig> rye: "START_WORKING_ON_BOTH"
<rye> bigpig, and it does not switch to anything for past 15 minutes?
<bigpig> rye: I haven't seen it switch.
<rye> bigpig, ok, could you please post the content of syncdaemon.log to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<bigpig> rye: I wrote a script bot to watch it and give me a pop-up on status change.
<bigpig> rye: sure.
<rye> bigpig, hmmm... awesome idea!
<bigpig> I'll pastebin that for you also.
<bigpig> rye: syncdaemon.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377710/
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<bigpig> rye: status-watcher scriptbot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377712/
<rye> bigpig, erm... is that all? I mean this is the log that is in ~/syncdaemon-debug.log ?
<rye> bigpig, wow
<bigpig> rye: cat .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log | xclip
<bigpig> rye: did you want the -debug log?
<bigpig> rye:  AH!
<bigpig> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377714/ (sorry.)
<rye> facundobatista, i believe I don't know what's happening: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377714/
<bigpig> rye: I may have very well screwed something up. I'm good at that. My tomboy notes are syncing, but not my "Ubuntu One" folder.
<bigpig> rye: is it normal for the "Ubuntu One" folder and the Tomboy notes to show up as two different "machines" on the one.ubuntu.com account?
<rye> bigpig, tomboy notes sync and Ubuntu One file folder sync are separate processes, so that they don't break each other
<rye> bigpig, yes, there are plans to allow per-application access so that you can control precisely what application you want to grant the access to your ubuntuone folder
<rye> *ubuntuone account
<bigpig> rye: Okay. This is not documented (at least not immediately obvious), and removed the two accounts and re-created them when I first started using u1.
<facundobatista> rye, a ver...
<rye> bigpig, so, do you have authentication token for your syncdaemon right now?
<bigpig> rye: How do I verify that? the website says I have two tokens.
<facundobatista> rye, yes, it's the same problem I fixed
<facundobatista> rye, if you want, I can tell you how to identify it
<bigpig> rye: the u1 client appears to connect without problems.
<rye> facundobatista, i'd be very glad to know how to identify it :)
<rye> facundobatista, I am also trying hard in order not to give out the patch (which may break things even more) from the version you've committed
<facundobatista> rye, see, the point is to see the last ActionQueue action before it got stuck
<facundobatista> rye, that is line 239 in the pastebing
<facundobatista> *pastebin
<rye> facundobatista, waiting until we know the real value of 541a8b41-4c7e-45e0-b4d8-9e10efb72851
<facundobatista> rye, there we can see that the unrolled Unlink is waiting to know the real value of that
<facundobatista> rye, so, we go back searching how that Unlink got in metaqueue
<facundobatista> rye, line 70, in the pastebin
<facundobatista> rye, and in line 69 we see who called AQ for the Unlink
<rye> facundobatista, aha, node_id="'None'"
<facundobatista> rye, actually, its not easy to see that the 541a8b41-4c7e-45e0-b4d8-9e10efb72851 is not a real node_id, but a marker
<facundobatista> rye, I know that it's a marker because AQ is waiting for it
<facundobatista> rye, last week I also commited a patch to make markers explicit in the logs
<facundobatista> rye, so that's it... if AQ get's stuck waiting for something never comes, and that something got from trash, 99% of chances that I fixed it last week
<rye> facundobatista, hm, but this is Unlink, right, i.e. file removal queue?
<facundobatista> rye, it's an Unlink operation, from the Meta Queue
<rye> facundobatista, i'm just thinking, what if we unlink it for syncdaemon, just to make syncdaemon work?
<facundobatista> rye, you can't "unlink it for syncdaemon", you need to clean up the trash
<rye> facundobatista, and trash is physically the file system
<rye> facundobatista, ... file system object, so it is either file... or file?
<facundobatista> rye, nop, trash is not physically the file system
<facundobatista> rye, trash is metadata in .local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/
<rye> facundobatista, aha, ./e/a/c/eac-uuid , right ?
<facundobatista> rye, it depends
<facundobatista> rye, you may have a lot of trash
<facundobatista> rye, mmm...
<facundobatista> rye, who's the user with this issue?
<rye> bigpig, just for curiosity, could you please stat ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/5/4/1/541a8b41-4c7e-45e0-b4d8-9e10efb7285* ?
<rye> facundobatista, it is bigpig
<facundobatista> rye, ok
<facundobatista> rye, if he has that node, I'd remove it by hand, but with all stopped
<rye> facundobatista, that's what I was thinking about
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: there is no ..../5/4....
<facundobatista> bigpig, go to  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: 5/ [1,8,9,b,d]
<rye> bigpig, ok, could you then post the output of 'find -type f ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/' to the pastebin ?
<facundobatista> bigpig, and do "find -type f"
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: no files under ..../5
<bigpig> let me list all files to pastebin....
<facundobatista> bigpig, ok
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: http://paste.ubuntu.com/377732/
<rye> /home/bigpig/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/N/o/n/None O_O
<rye> ah, i have the same
<facundobatista> bigpig, yes, kill that /home/bigpig/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/N/o/n/None
<rye> facundobatista, so it means that the file is no longer in trash, right?
<facundobatista> rye, that is it
<rye> wow
<facundobatista> rye, we shouldn't have searched for the other uuid
<facundobatista> rye, because that uuid is the parent id
<facundobatista> and it has node_id in None
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/N ?
<bigpig> or just that one file?
<rye> bigpig, the directory structure will be recreated when needed
<facundobatista> bigpig, what rye said
<rye> bigpig, but I guess you might want to exit syncdaemon before that - u1sdtool -q
<bigpig> heh... too late know.
<bigpig> s/know/now/
<bigpig> rye: my little scriptbot failed.
<bigpig> files seem to be syncing now.
<rye> bigpig, what state is syncdaemon now in?
<facundobatista> bigpig, great!
<bigpig> "IDLE"
<rye> bigpig, ok, now try adding files to see what happens
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: symlinks don't get synced with u1?
<rye> bigpig, no, they are not, there will be support for user-designated folders in future versions
<bigpig> rye: WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ
<rye> bigpig, actually, the support is already committed so it will be available in PPA versions (not sure about the SRU, though)
<bigpig> rye: .... back to "IDLE"
<rye> bigpig, congrats, now check the file online :)
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: Yay! a whole directory backed up.
<bigpig> rye: facundobatista: thanks!
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: so it was that "None" file in trash that was stuck?
<rye> facundobatista, thanks for explanation and resolution, bigpig thanks for triggering this talk :)
<bigpig> rye: I'm always happy to break something. ;)
<rye> bigpig, and by reporting that you help the software. Ok, I will check this and add to my diagnose script so that it would be easier to pick this thing up...
<bigpig> rye: I think the script would be helpful for many users, but I completely hosed the logic.
<duanedesign> WOOT rye that was my issue too
<duanedesign> thanks bigpig
<rye> duanedesign, hm... 2 in one day, this must be a real showstopper
<duanedesign> i have been trying to debug it all morning, lol. But i learned some doing it so..
<rye> duanedesign, so you had N/o/n/None file ?
<duanedesign> rye: yes sir
<rye> duanedesign, wow
<duanedesign> rye: just replicatted to my VM \o/
<duanedesign> rye: no need for a bug report since the problem is known and a patch has already been made. So i will set my bug to 'invalid'
<rye> duanedesign, I guess you might want to set it as a duplicate
<duanedesign> rye: ahh
<duanedesign> do you know the master # right away
<rye> duanedesign, this is bug 517361
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517361 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon hung in WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517361
<rye> guys
<rye> i did a slight change to Ubuntu wiki - [[LP:12345]] will link to https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]
<rye> The following errors were encountered:
<rye>     * Server error, please contact an administrator. OOPS ID:OOPS-1508D1971
<rye> OK
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1508D1971
<rye> While trying to make 'Affects me too' for bug #1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<rye> ah
<rye> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rye> facundobatista, quick question - is it safe to assume that if there is a None file in trash when syncdaemon is not running then it is something that may cause problems and it is better to get rid of it?
<facundobatista> rye, yes
<rye> facundobatista, woo hoo!
<rye> facundobatista, thanks!
<sanderqd> this couchdb stuff is cool - any chance that ubuntuone.com will support hosting user-installed CouchApps in the future?
<mhall119|work> sanderqd: I think it syncs everything in couchdb
<mhall119|work> well, anything in desktop couch that is
<sanderqd> mhall119|work: maybe i don't know enough about couchdb yet, but it seems that you can use the desktop couch to actually host webapps. so those should work when accessing it through http://localhost:<port>/, but would it also work through https://one.ubuntu.com/?
<mhall119|work> I don't think so, one.ubuntu.com doesn't present a couchdb server for you to access
<mhall119|work> it just syncs the content
<sanderqd|afk> ok, thanks
<sanderqd|afk> would be awesome if it did
<sanderqd|afk> got go go, bye
<statik> mhall119|work, your couchdb server is on couchdb.one.ubuntu.com, thats what desktopcouch replicates to :)
<statik> OAuth only at the moment though, we haven't turned on couchapps yet
<statik> i definitely want to figure out how to support that though
<kjoller> When add a list of strings to a desktopcouch.records.record.Record, the result is a complicated dict i CouchDB with an _order key among others. Why is that?
<kjoller> (please insert an 'I' between first and second word and add a 'n' after the 'i' before the word CouchDB))
<kjoller> and more importantly - is there a way to get around that?
<kjoller> (feel free to answer in #desktopcouch, if that is an offical channel)
<rye> kjoller, it becomes a mergeable list
<kjoller> rye: yes, thanks
<rye> kjoller, http://www.themacaque.com/?p=478
<kjoller> rye: nice reading!
<rye> :)
<rye> ok, i am off for today, happy syncing!
#ubuntuone 2010-02-17
<DaemonFC> What country is the data stored on Ubuntu One in?
<kklimonda> DaemonFC: in the USA
<DaemonFC> that rules it out then
<DaemonFC> thank you
<kklimonda> at least it was in the past
<DaemonFC> I wouldn't want the FBI going up with fake warrants and such
<kklimonda> sure
<kklimonda> please remember that data is stored in the encrypted form
<DaemonFC> doesn't really matter
<DaemonFC> they like to fake terrorism emergencies to tap people's phones and see what library books they're reading
<kklimonda> DaemonFC: it isn't really channel for this discussion
<DaemonFC> How long before they go up to these online backup companies and say "spill it"?
<DaemonFC> that's just why I was wondering
<duanedesign> DaemonFC: The storage is taken care of by Amazon S3. They have servers all over the globe.
<lifeless> duanedesign: they do, but you have to request a specific s3 availability zon, and as kklimonda says, currently its in the USA
<duanedesign> lifeless: thank you for the clarification
 * rye is away for 2 hours or so, need to have work-related documents translated
<wgrant> My desktopcouch instance is downloading infuriatingly vast volumes of data from somewhere in the DC.
<wgrant> How do I work out what it is doing and why?
<rye> wgrant, you can look at the replication log in /.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log to see what is being replicated
 * wgrant wonders how it makes sense to replicate Gwibber messages.
<wgrant> But anyway, there are no obvious recent replication incidents in there.
<wgrant> (nothing within 10 minutes, and I have nothing big in anything that I know to use desktopcouch)
<wgrant> It's just downloading many megabytes of data.
<wgrant> Hm:
<wgrant> 2010-02-17 20:08:28,052 WARNING  haven't finished replicating before next time to start.
<rye> wgrant, could you please check how much space your database take in futon - login via ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<rye> wgrant, you might need to compact the databases or see what takes so much space
<wgrant> rye: I'm trying to, but it's not letting me authenticate.
 * wgrant restarts it.
<wgrant> Oh goody, the dbus-send call hangs.
<wgrant> (this is Lucid, btw)
<rye> wgrant, it might have not written the .html file properly. This is known but I haven't yet tested whether this is fixed
<wgrant> Still not letting me in even after I log out, kill everything, and then log back in.
<wgrant> The credentials in the HTML match those in desktopcouch.ini.
<wgrant> Any ideas how I can make it let me in?
<wgrant> It would be nice if it would stop eating up my download quota without me having to kill it.
<rye> wgrant, could you please run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop then after it terminates the process, /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service - it should be left running in the terminal
<rye> the port may be wrong
<rye> ok, sorry, I really have to run now, since otherwise bad things will start to happen. I will get back here in 2 hours
<wgrant> rye: Thanks for your help.
<burn> hello, the ubuntu tool in karmic doesn't seem to sync anything
<rye> burn, hello, could you please run the script mentioned at @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Diagnostics to rule out known and quickly-fixable issues ?
<burn> rye: no issues were detected
<rye> burn, ok, then are you experiencing the problem at the moment ?
<burn> yes
<rye> burn, additionally, have you filed a bug report about that?
<burn> nope, I didn't
<burn> there are so many
<rye> burn, ok, let's debug it here
<burn> I sould enable the debug info
<rye> burn, first of all - what does dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status print?
<rye> burn, then, apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client - to verify the version
<rye> burn, i.e. what version is seen as Installed ?
<burn> rye: I get a python error
<rye> burn, hmmm could you select it and paste it here ?
<burn> version 1.0.3
<rye> i guess the channel is silent enough so nobody will object
<burn> ok I'll paste the first lines
<burn> method return sender=:1.239 -> dest=:1.250 reply_serial=2
<burn>    array [
<burn>       dict entry(
<burn>          string "is_error"
<rye> burn, ok, could you please post it completely to paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL here?
<burn> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378371/ please
<rye> burn, aha, so the client disconnected but it is still waiting. Ok, could you please post the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to paste.ubuntu.com for diagnostic on how that happened and restart syncdaemon:
<rye> burn, u1sdtool -q <- this quits syncdaemon
<rye> burn, then click on the applet and select 'Connect', it should start doing something then.
<rye> burn, when have it stopped syncing?
<burn> rye: it didn't work at all
<burn> did just a fresh install on my karmic machine
<rye> burn, ok, then we'll definitely need ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log - it should not be this way.
<burn> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378374/
<rye> burn, great
<rye> burn, could you please open client preferences from the applet and see whether you have bandwidth limits set?
<burn> rye: yeah I did
<burn> 64KB
<burn> upload
<rye> burn, i believe the download is 0
<burn> yeah, unlimited
<burn> not?
<rye> burn, not quite, this is the bad thing about the preferences window - 0 means literally 0 download rate.
<rye> i.e. no download possible.
<burn> you can't be serious
<rye> additionally it breaks the software in a strange way, this is already filed as a bug and I keep poking the devs to make it obvious what setting does what
<burn> rye: ok, now files got synched
<rye> burn, yeah, this is a great thing, how can a person set unlimited upload rate?
<burn> but I don't understand what the Shared with me folder does?
<burn> that's probabely an example?
<burn> and another question, is my data encrypted? Where and how does it resides on servers?
<rye> burn, Shared with Me folder is for files that were shared with you. I.e. if someone wants to share his directory with you, these files will appear under SHared With Me/$share_name from $username
<burn> ow ok
<rye> burn, the data is encrypted when it is transmitted via the network, i.e. connection is done via SSL
<burn> ok, that's one part
<burn> but for me it's very important how data resides on the server side
<rye> however the data is not encrypted on the production servers, that's why you can access it online - via https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ . However the development team does not have access to the user storage. As it was mentioned previously here, if the sysadmin that has access to the s3 storage accesses some user's data he will be fined and put to prison according to the contract.
<burn> ok, I understand that
<rye> burn, the storage itself is located at Amazon S3 service
<burn> but when it happens, it can be too late
<beuno> burn, yes. I wouldnt keep government secrets in it
<beuno> or any third party for that matter
<beuno> anyone who offers you web access to your files will need to have access to them some way or another
<rye> burn, on the other hand, if you do not plan to access the files from the web service, you may encrypt the files prior to uploading.
<burn> beuno: if the data is encrypted on the server, I would doubt
<rye> dobey, true, sorry about appending to existing bug report
<rye> wife needs my pc for sun wonderland test
<rye> declaring end-of-day and go offline
<dobey> what are the db names for the contacts and bookmarks dbs in desktopcouch?
<dobey> 'contacts' and 'bookmarks'?
<dobey> urbanape, CardinalFang: ^
<urbanape> bookmarks for bindwood
<dobey> great, thanks
<CardinalFang> dobey, yes "contacts"
<dobey> hooray, thanks
<sanderqd> has anyone managed to connect to desktopcouch from within a google chrome extension?
<dobey> sanderqd: supporting chrome requires writing an NPAPI plug-in to do most of the work
<sanderqd> dobey: only for authentication i assume? as soon as it has authenticated, the http json api should be usable
<sanderqd> s/authentication/getting the authentication details and server port/
<dobey> desktopcouch doesn't have a json api
<dobey> couch does
<dobey> using the desktopcouch api requires an NPAPI plug-in to call to python
<dobey> anyway, urbanape has looked into it, as research for getting bindwood ported to chrome
<sanderqd> ok, just got started learning couchdb, haven't looked yet at what the desktopcouch api is exactly
<dobey> you could talk to couchdb directly i guess, if you wanted to reimplement all the record format handling
<dobey> desktopcouch provides api to get the port, connects with oauth, and handles some specific record formats
#ubuntuone 2010-02-18
<urbanape> sanderqd, the problem with desktopcouch and chrome is that the desktopcouch instance starts up on a random port, and we use dbus to query for the current port.
<urbanape> there's no way to shell out from a chrome extension (currently), without resorting to an NPAPI plugin to do the mediation.
<sanderqd> urbanape: ok, so a minimal NPAPI plugin would use some way to find the port, username and password
<urbanape> yeah, essentially. We use a script for Bindwood (for Firefox) that gets the port, and the OAuth tokens, but same basic idea, yeah.
<rye> Hm, something tells me that we need to start moderating messages in ubuntuone-users...
<voytech> Hello, I've hot a question, If I have installed desktopcouch and want to replicate databases in ubuntu one do I have to add some record to paired-server-record document ?
<voytech> or it will replicate via ubuntuone automatically somehow ?
<voytech> becouse I  thought that after installing desktopcouch and for example creating database on couchdb server estabilished by desktopcouch , it will be automatically replicated via ubuntu one
<voytech> and now I'm not sure, cose I went to futon on port that desktopcouch run couchdb and there is no cuch paired-server-record document in management database
<voytech> and I assume that this record is needed to replicate via ubuntuOne ? am I wrong ?
<duanedesign> hello voytech
<voytech> hello
<teknico> rye, ubuntuone-users is already moderate, I let that message through :-)
<teknico> maybe I should have declined for being offtopic?
<teknico> declined *it?
<rye> teknico, ah,  i was talking about "2Wire 802.11g usb wireless adapter" setup :)
<teknico> yes, that one :-)
<teknico> iti did include a mention of "ubuntu" at the bottom :-)
<duanedesign> rye: do you know the answer to voytechs question?
<rye> duanedesign, verifying where the pairing record comes from...
<rye> ok, that's com.ubuntuone.Authentication service
<rye> voytech, ok, have you used ubuntuone client to authorize your computer for ubuntuone?
<voytech> Yes I have ubuntuone client and I have added my computer to ubuntu one
<rye> voytech, hm, let me see what that script that aquarius gave us does...
<voytech> should there be paired-server record in management database ?
<voytech> I've only run desktopcouch by getPort
<voytech> I'm signed to launchpad and have my computer added to ubuntuone service
<rye> voytech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/378976/ - save it as ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<voytech> In my opinion paired-server record should be added, there should be a port of remote ubuntuOne service and address of service
<rye> voytech, you should have a record for your computer wit http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/paired_server recordtype
<rye> voytech, run that script as e.g. ./ubuntuone-couchdb-query --show-tokens=true notes - it should show what OAuth tokens are used for couchdb replication, if it is actually set up.
<voytech> Oh Now I see something like this is management data base "_design/paired_servers"
<rye> voytech, design documents are only used to fetch info about the existing regular documents, these are simply views. You should have some 32byte hex record id with paired_server record type
<rye> voytech, do you have something in desktopcouch replication log?
<rye> ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log - do not post it here since it may contain private tokens you won't wish to became public
<voytech> Yes I have
<voytech> static pairings are []
<voytech> this is one of entries in this log
<voytech>  there is also "found 0 self_identity records"
<voytech> at the beginning
<voytech> anf there are logs after 10 minutes
<voytech> of replicating of discovered hosts
<rye> voytech, then it means that it has not filled the pairing. and actually, management database is not initialized properly
<rye> voytech, what version of ubuntuone-client are you running ?
<voytech> ok I'm now upgrading ubuntu one
<voytech> via apt-get upgrade
<voytech> But If I'm singned in launchpad and my computer is added to computers which are in ubuntuone, after running desktpcouch by getPort from its API it should put paired-servers record to management data base ? Am I right. It should be done by default
<rye> voytech, the records are put to couchdb by ubuntuone authentication system. In case it failed to do so, then this is what needs to be investigated
<voytech> hmm
<rye> I know why people use ubuntuone-client to report bugs against various packages, such as scanners, update-manager, etc.
<rye> we are the only applet that  has 'Report a bug' item.
<aquarius> indeed.
<aquarius> this will be helped a lot when the applet goes awya
<rye> the people may think that this is a general bug reporting menu.
<rye> aquarius, then there will be bugs that will say 'I want my bugreporting tool back!'
<aquarius> rye, WONTFIX. :)
<alecu> rye, that's a great point. We should have a "Report problem..." option in the System menu, a bit above "About Ubuntu"
<rye> alecu, hm, i just started to search the possible way how a regular user can report a bug...
<rye> alecu, hm, there is no way to report misbehavior if the user does not know what has actually crashed... though it will be too hard to find out what user meant if he succeeds in creating such bug report. On the other hand, if he gives enough description then we might deduce something...
<rye> Since you're requesting help rather than having a bug on the application please raise it at the Launchpad Support Tracker: https://answers.launchpad.net. Thanks in advance.
<rye> but that's NOT clickable
<rye> ah, it is opened automatically
<rye> then it should say so
<alecu> rye, also, there's a "Help->report a problem" option in most apps, but there's no generic way to send a bug report.
<rye> Wow, You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013.
<rye> alecu, yes, i have just clicked on report on problem for 'Help' (yelp?) and it asked me whether I want an advice or to file a bug report.
<rye> ok, say when I start any game it freezes my machine. How do I report a problem about that?
<alecu> rye, oh, right.
<rye> rodrigo_, hi, re: the tomboy bulletted list structure corruption - was that meant to fix such behavior http://picasaweb.google.com/roman.yepishev/Bugs#5439277416387517042 + forward 3 more ?
 * rye really needs to set up his own server with gallery, ogg theora video, blog and filesharing... Time to find a cms that supports all this (no desire to write one myself at the moment)
<rodrigo_> rye, yes
<rodrigo_> rye, going to be deployed today hopefully
<rye> rodrigo_, hm, these are the screens from edge when there was a call for testing yesterday...
<rodrigo_> rye, yes, the backport of python-lxml was completely broken
<rodrigo_> rye, I've re-submitted the branch using a different parser, and now it works on hardy, lucid, etc
<rodrigo_> so should be ok now
<rodrigo_> once it's deployed, I marked the branch as 'needs-review' again, because there were changes after it was approved
<rodrigo_> ok, bbl, need to get out for lunch now
<tcole> morning
<duanedesign> rye: thats funny i was just thinking this morning about the filing of random bugs against ubuntuone-client because of the 'report a problem' in the applet
<duanedesign> i am not sure what i installed to get it, but i have an apport launcher under App > SystemTools > Apport
<aaron_seibert> Hi folks.  I noticed an open ticket regarding an issue with ubuntu one and contacts sync.  Was wondering if there was any progress made...
<aaron_seibert> or if I have perhaps another issue that should be filed
<aaron_seibert> ResourceNotFound: ('db_not_found', 'could not open https://couchdb.one.ubuntu.com/u%2F84c%2Ffe6%2F348187%2Fcontacts/')
<aaron_seibert> is the relevant line from desktop-couch-replication.log
<dobey> CardinalFang: not bothering with kicking off the standup any more? :)
<CardinalFang> dobey, when I remember, I do.  Today's your turn!
<duanedesign> hello aaron_seibert
<duanedesign> aaron_seibert: which bug number were looking at on Launchpad?
<dobey> neigh
<vds> Chipaca: do we stil ldo standup meeting?
<dobey> <- not a manager
<Chipaca> MEETING BEGINS / MEETING STARTS / STARTING MEETS
<vds> me
<teknico> me
<Chipaca> vds: desktop+ standups should be replaced by desktop destkop+ desktop desktop standups, and web desktop+ standups. Until that happens, we should continue having these.
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> ehi! we want web desktop+ web web standups too!
<CardinalFang> Okay, I'm going.
<CardinalFang> DONE: Some of flipping d-c get_port and dbus-firing inside out.  Chased a silly problem too long about my tarmac run earlier polluting my XDG_CACHE_HOME, making couchdb fail weirdly.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish work and get reviews.  Hopefully, release and package also.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> vds, svp.
<Chipaca> teknico: that would be web desktop+ desktop web standups, surely
<CardinalFang> I think we'll need TeX markup to describe some of these.
<teknico> Chipaca, you're the boss
<teknico> DONE: more work on the Funambol deployment with mthaddon; landed more branches about the Funambol configuration and the funambol schema in the account database
<teknico> TODO: making phone sync work
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: list-of-device branch landed, support to the deployment of funambol
<vds> TODO: #523861 + file a couple of more bug
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> EOM ?
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> me
<dobey> Chipaca: the term 'desktop' should be replaced with 'client' or something. at least until computers start to actually assimilate physical desks
<Chipaca> dobey: I've actually worked on a computer that was a desk :)
<Chipaca> if "writing a car race in basic" counts as "work"
<Chipaca> EOM, it seems
<rodrigo_> well, me missing :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Music download progress in music store widget. Hardy lxml tests. Fixed url building in music store widget. Release libu1 0.2.1. Show photos of contacts in contacts picker. Fixed soversion in couchdb-glib and release 0.6.1. Released evo-couchdb 0.4.1
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress. Dbus method for sharing with multiple contacts. & in note titles. Poll download status on music store. fix play-library sign
<rodrigo_> al
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> dobey, next?
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed lint issue, Added initial tab/notebook structure and quota widget to control panel, CP login requirement, CP quota info, Me menu integration, Accont info, Services tab, Release
<dobey> ☹ TODO: New login UI pieces.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> Chipaca: a crt under a glass desk doesn't make the desk a computer :)
<Chipaca> dobey: this was a metal desk, with 8" floppies and a green crt
<Chipaca> dobey: it was so old, they let *me* play with it
<dobey> heh
<beuno> hey
<beuno> me
<beuno> DONE: Lots of stuff with funambol deployment
<beuno> TODO: Integrate vds's branch and finish the here-is-your-phone branch
<beuno> BLOCKED: no
<beuno> Chipaca, what time is standup normally?
<Chipaca> beuno-lunch: normally @ 12
<CardinalFang> I'm dismayed at how easily I can crash python via dbus module.
<dobey> haha
<dobey> Now you see why the Nautilus extension is in C
<rye> dobey, nautilus extension can crash in gtk :-P
<dobey> rye: stuff can still crash, sure. it crashed a LOT more often when it was in Python though
<dobey> dbus would just crash randomly for no apparent reason
<dobey> and it was insane to debug
<dobey> embedded python in a C app is not fun to debug
<dobey> anyway, lunch calls
<rye> dobey, hm, if dbus is so crashy, then why is it _that_ crashy after several years of production... ah, CardinalFang meant that he crashed python process...
<dobey> rye: python-dbus is pretty crashy
<rye> * ubottu has quit (Killed (idoru (Spam is off topic on freenode.))) . Wow, someone really dislikes the logging daemon
<bigpig> so, what was the upgrade?
<beuno> bigpig, a lot of infrastructure for phone sync and music store
<beuno> both of which you can't access yet  :)
<beuno> a few minor tweaks to the web ui as well
<beuno> fixed notes up a bit
<bigpig> beuno: boo. ;)
<beuno> and files should look a bit nicer
<bigpig> beuno: I do like the fact that I'm not automatically logged in just because I'm on my computer, now.
<dobey> not automatically logged in?
 * dobey lands potentially pending branches, and then gets to coding
<bigpig> In the past, when I went to the one.ubuntu.com web site, it said something to the effect of "you're imhavoc...." click to sign in....
<dobey> guess I should install all these updates too
<bigpig> no password, just the assumption that it was me setting at my keyboard.
<dobey> that wasn't ubuntu one. that's you being logged into the openid provider, but not ubuntu one
<bigpig> ah.... there it is... unless I manually log out, I still see that.
 * rye needs X restart, will be back in a moment (or more if I am not so lucky)
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: very nice work on improving the ubuntuone wiki! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: I thouhgt a FAQ would be useful based on input from and seeing certain questions come up a lot
<duanedesign> if you can yhink of anything else or have any other input
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: we should probably point people to the lp faq's though...i'm not thrilled with the lp faq ui but that is where we try to keep them (probably need to fill holes there, please let me know which ones you find & i can help fill)
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: thats a good idea
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+faqs
<joshuahoover> duanedesign: that'll get all the faqs for all u1 projects
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: yeah definetly. No sense in duplication of effort :P)
<duanedesign> ^^crazy smiley, lol
<jeremydei> I'm trying to install and use ubuntuone from a console (no Xorg or gnome), is there a tutorial for that or is it really easy and someone can enlighten me?
<duanedesign> jeremydei: We will eventually provide a more complete cli client that removes all the GNOME dependencies, but currently you cannot use Ubuntu One on a headless server
<duanedesign> sorry got that response from a Tomboy note i have of answers to common questions. That shouldnt read 'we' as i am not a U1 dev. :)
<jeremydei> cool, thx for the tip duanedesign
<dobey> the royal we :)
<duanedesign> dobey: you have made some icons for Tango?
<dobey> duanedesign: yes
<duanedesign> dobey: nice. I like them. Did you use inkscape?
<dobey> yep
<dobey> Inkscape is nice when it doesn't break. :)
<duanedesign> i am having a hard time transitioning to inkscape from Adobe Illustrator. I use Illustrator everyday as a part of my job and the pen tools are very different
<dobey> duanedesign: hang out in #tango and ask questions then, when the (real) artists are around
<duanedesign> dobey: thanks for the tip
<dobey> duanedesign: I know garrett used to complain about the differences between ai and inkscape all the time :)
<sanderqd> so this hack works to make a chromium extension connect to the desktop couch :-) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/575568/couch-extension.png
<dobey> hrmm
<L0neRanger> Can any one help? I seem to to be having a problem with signing on for Ubuntu one. I get "Unauthorized token" page after I click on the link that was sent to me when I registered with my email address.
<L0neRanger> Browser: 5.0.307.9 beta on Ubuntu 9.10. Email: Gmail
 * L0neRanger is AFK
 * L0neRanger is AFK  and still waiting for assistance with Ubuntu One
 * L0neRanger is back  and still waiting for assistance with Ubuntu One
<L0neRanger> honk?!?
<sanderqd> L0neRanger: if noone from the ubuntuone team appears, you should probably try to ask through launchpad
<L0neRanger> sanderqd: Thanks!
<duanedesign> L0neRanger: have you added your computer at https://one.ubuntu.com/account/
#ubuntuone 2010-02-19
<L0neRanger> duanedesign: thats what I was trying to do. When this happened. I selected new Account. Entered my email address. Received the link. ANd the link doesn't work
<duanedesign> L0neRanger: instead of using the link open Ubuntu one; Go to Applications >> Internet and click Ubuntu One.
<L0neRanger> duanedesign: After I do this, it shows up in the top right panel with only one option > Connect. Nothing else.
<duanedesign> L0neRanger: if you right click you will have additional options
<duanedesign> open a folder opens the Ubuntu One folder locally. Go to web accesses the web UI
<L0neRanger> duanedesign: Yes I did. But nothing useful. But it works now. Here's what I did. Double-clicked on the icon. And followed it from there. Thanks for your assistance
<L0neRanger> duanedesign: Thanks a lot for your help. Next I should read the documentation ( if its available that it)
<duanedesign> L0neRanger: if you set the 'limit bandwidth usage' make sure not to leave either value at 0. That is a bug that is currently being worked on :)
<duanedesign> L0neRanger: a good link is the Tutorials...
<L0neRanger> duanedesign: Sure.
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<duanedesign> L0neRanger: also the FAQs on Launchpad have a lot of useful info
<duanedesign> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faqs
<L0neRanger> I'll check them out for sure. thanks. Have been most helpful.
<duanedesign> joshuahoover: just saw the changes you made on the wiki. Those were good improvements. I like the way you evened up the menus, among other things. Oh, and you did the bugs page, I noticed late last night it didnt have the MenuBar.
<psyphercode> hello ubuntuone team
<rye> ubottu: test bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rye> ok, Empathy works
<rye> ALARM
<rye> Note syncing produces blank notes on tomboy side
<rye> bug 524339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524339 in ubuntuone-client "Tomboy notes are blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524339
<wgrant> Is that Notes email on the list real? It purports to come from a Canonical support engineer but is not sent from a Canonical email address or server.
<beuno> wgrant, it is
<beuno> rye, but he has a point
<beuno> using your canonical email address would probably be best in the future  :)
<wgrant> Yeah, if you want it to be taken seriously, sending it from a random Ukrainian domain is /probably/ not the best way to go about it.
<beuno> wgrant, thanks for the heads' up
<rye> wgrant, beuno, thanks, ok, need to re-register myself
<beuno> rye, it's a launchpam mailing list, no?
<beuno> *launchpad
<rye> beuno, right, it is
<beuno> rye, so if you add your canonical email to launchpad
<beuno> you can send emails via that address
<beuno> no need ro re-register
<rye> awesome, I've been sending emails from yandex.ua to canonical tech mailing list as well
<wgrant> Heh.
<rye> ok, i am still trying to get the server up and running locally so that I can test the fix for that
<rye> heh, it looks like i broke launchpad's +editemails, i have added all my mail addresses to login.ubuntu.com, now i can't add them here.
<beuno> ay
<beuno> rye, contact stuartm on #canonical
<rye> beuno, thanks.
 * rye is buggy today
<kenvandine> hey dobey, why would ubuntuone-preferences just not doing anything?
<kenvandine> getting no window or error
<verterok> kenvandine: did you try running it from CLI?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> nothing
<kenvandine> just sits there
<kenvandine> no UI
<kenvandine> no crash either
<verterok> kenvandine: this is using trunk?
<kenvandine> no, what's in lucid
 * verterok apt-get update's
<kenvandine> note it was working yesterday
<verterok> kenvandine: did you uninstalled something? :)
<kenvandine> don't think so...
<kenvandine> :)
<issyl0> OK, I think my wiki page is slightly better now!
<issyl0> Argh, wrong window, sorry!
<verterok> kenvandine: it might be opening a firefox tab/window to get the tokens?
<verterok> kenvandine: I just removed all the tokens from the keyring and launching the preferences, make it sit there until I authorize the machine
<kenvandine> no browser opening...
 * kenvandine is about to reboot... let me test after that :)
<verterok> kenvandine: check the oauth-login logs, just in case ;)
<kenvandine> 2010-02-19 09:03:36,860:860.47911644 ubuntuone-login Starting Ubuntu One login manager version 1.1.2
<verterok> :(
<kenvandine> brb
<rye> rodrigo_, i have just finished running make test on the server side code :)
<rodrigo_> rye, and?
<rye> rodrigo_, and I am now trying to log in
<rodrigo_> ah, ok
<vds> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS aquarius beuno CardinalFang Chipaca dobey jblount rodrigo_ teknico ?
<rodrigo_> me
<beuno> me
<CardinalFang> vi
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> meeezzica
<Chipaca> me
<Chipaca> vds: go
<vds> DONE: #523861 proposed, code review
<vds> TODO: more code review
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> rodrigo_ please
<rodrigo_> • DONE: fixed lxml branch to work with hardy package. Download status polling. On-call review. Dbus method for sharing with multiple contacts. Fixed returned blank notes in Tomboy syncing
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. & in note titles. Poll asynchronously download status on music store and increment dbus timeout (or start SD before we use it and force it to be connected). fix play-library signal
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> beuno: go
<beuno> DONE: Proposed the show-me-my-phone branch, moved forward with funambol deployment, rumor has it, it works
<aquarius> oh, oops. me
<beuno> TODO: Fix failing tests for my branch, tweak it so it ensures we never create more than 1 user per user
<beuno> BLOCKED: no
<beuno> CardinalFang, go
<CardinalFang> DONE: More work on get_port through dbus.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish.  The service startup has threads deep into other get_port usage.  Grr.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: A virus has turned my body into a factory for making more viruses.
<CardinalFang> teknico, please.
<teknico> DONE: more work on the Funambol deployment with mthaddon, beuno and others
<teknico> TODO: making phone sync work
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: Chipaca
<Chipaca> DONE: planning for sprint, looking into asking for exceptions. TODO: wrap those two up, look at what's in ubuntuone-client. BLOCKED: nope. NEXT: aquarius
<aquarius> TODO: geoip for the music store. Get it deployed to edge. Help rodrigo_ with download progress. Instruct beta testers.
<aquarius> DONE: much, much music store stuff. got it into lucid.
<aquarius> BLOCKED: download daemon doesn't work. alecu-at-beunos is working on it.
<dobey> kenvandine: no idea why it wouldn't come up really. Unless the REST calls are blocking it, or the login bits maybe.
<dobey> and I am off today (swap day)
<kenvandine> dobey, np, a reboot fixed it
<rye> rodrigo_, ok, i have tested it and it looks like it is pretending to be working :). So, as a side note - should I check the bulleted lists with trunk version or there is something else that needs to be merged?
<rye> kenvandine, btw, thank you very much for xchat-gnome-indicator!
<kenvandine> rye, great :)
<aquarius> kenvandine, you did that? I love it to bits. :)
<kenvandine> haha... yup
<bigpig> rye, facundobatista: ubuntuone is not updating again...
<bigpig> hold that....
<bigpig> I have an "updating" icon now.....
<bigpig> I will update later.
<rye> bigpig, ok, I am very sorry but the response times from us may increase  - we are now fixing the issue with the notes.
<bigpig> rye: No problem.
<LaireTM> how i can add ubuntu one to the autostart?
<LaireTM> I uload a file over the webinterface from another pc, but i cant see the file on my ubuntu system and it looks like he cant connect to ubuntu one
<duanedesign> hello LaireTM
<LaireTM> hello
<duanedesign> LaireTM: are you running Karmic or Jaunty?
<bigpig> rye: do you think the work you're doing on Notes could be affecting the file update sync time?
<rye> bigpig, not really, these are unrelated processes, is there something wrong with file sync at the moment?
<bigpig> I was here a couple of days ago with the issue of files not syncing. (You may not remember.) I got it working, but it seems to have "stalled" again (for lack of a better term).
<LaireTM> duanedesign: "Karmic Koala"
<duanedesign> LaireTM: Does the applet appear when you go to App > Internet > Ubuntu One
<bigpig> rye: I set up some crons to dump stuff inthe the Ubuntu\  One folder. Those are not being synced. It has symptoms of being related to the screen saver or low-power mode.
<LaireTM> duandesign: i get the connection options (show symbol and so on)
<duanedesign> LaireTM: ok that means its already running
<LaireTM> duanedesign: but it it seems like i cant connect, when i use the firefox i can connect
<LaireTM> to the web interface
<duanedesign> LaireTM: lets see what version of the client you have. Can you open a Terminal (App > Accesories>Terminal) and run :   dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> were interested in the 'Version' column
<rye> bigpig, anything interesting in the logs?
<duanedesign> LaireTM: also look in the folder ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<LaireTM> duanedesign: 1.0.2
<duanedesign> LaireTM: and se if you have a file: syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> LaireTM: ok lets update your cient
<bigpig> rye: state: STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<duanedesign> LaireTM: you can open System > Administration > update Manager and you should have an ubuntuone-client update waiting
<LaireTM> duanedesign, ok update is running
<rye> bigpig, it means that there was disconnect at some point but syncdaemon did not get that.
<bigpig> rye: if I dump a file to the u1 folder, but only the timestamp has changed, will u1 update the file on the server, or just compair and move on?
<bigpig> rye: should I manuall disconnect and reconnect?
<rye> bigpig, yes, until this is resolved for the client - yes, this will need manual interaction.
<bigpig> rye: disconnect was ignored. I Quit and restarted u1. Got the "u1 is updating files" popup.... Files on server appear to have not been touched or updated. No message to log upon u1 start.
<bigpig> rye: Ugh... never mind. Just got a "updated 15 files popup."
<bigpig> rye: still no messages to syncdaemon.log.
<rye> bigpig, syncdaemon.log is moved to syncdaemon.log_something and reopened on startup, that's why tail -f and less (F) will not follow the lines added
<bigpig> rye: ah, yes... filenodes... *love*
<duanedesign> LaireTM: after the updates. Quit the client ,right-click the applet-> 'quit'. In a Terminal run 'usdtool -q' to quit syncdaemon. Then Applications > Internet> Ubuntu One and you will be running the more recent version
<LaireTM> duanedesign: works now thx
<duanedesign> LaireTM: great!
 * CardinalFang boggles at program exiting inside twisted event loop, without returning from run() .
<elliotjhug> Hi, quick bit of difficulty with ubuntu one, just placed some files in my Ubuntu One directory, which it proceeded to say it had sync'd - yet I can't see them on the web interface or on my desktop. Anything I should check?
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: so I saw the email about the new "empty note" U1 bug...does that mean the new converter stuff has been deployed?
 * sandy|lurk assumes new bugs mean new code :-)
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk, no, but it's coming, already merged
<sandy|lurk> cool!
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk, before it wasn't even merged because of the python-lxml problems
<sandy|lurk> ah
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk, that bug was added when I moved the notes to be stored in xml
<sandy|lurk> oh, sweet, you did that already?
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk, yes, deployed a week ago or so
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: nice; I thought that was waiting on the converter...thought you had to run the converter on all the existing stored notes
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk, it was waiting on the converter, but since python-lxml was giving so many problems, we decided to deploy that
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk, thus, tomboy users that don't use the web UI won't be affected anymore by the old converter bugs
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: awesome, awesome, awesome
<rodrigo_> :)
<sandy|lurk> will have to test it out next week
<rodrigo_> cool
<rye> ok, it looks like someone is very wise changing the assignments and statuses for the existing bugs
<rye> do we have any scripts that will restore bugs to their original state before the "attack" ?
<CardinalFang> i don't think so.
<CardinalFang> for bugid in range(max_bug_id):   ... ?
<rye> CardinalFang, no, he god himself assigned to the bugs, so that is much easier
<rye> *got
<duanedesign> rye: it looks like he has been re assigning himself to bugs after they have been fixed?
<rye> duanedesign, i am now at the netbook, so I don't see the whole picture (no Evolution here for now)
<rye>  still, i don't get why someone would do that.
<duanedesign> rye: ok, i was just trying to determine if it was justa n inexperienced triager, or someone being malicious.
<rye> duanedesign, this is someone being malicious
<duanedesign> silly people
<rye> duanedesign, since the lp entry does not list any subscribed or commented bugs
<rye> duanedesign, if API allows to get the history of bugs then this will be easy to recover
 * rye dislikes that his brain is almost shutting down
<duanedesign> rye: i started to reassign them to there origial assigner...but i will wait in case you come up with a 'batch' way to do it. Also, i can not change status to triaged.
<duanedesign> but if i can help in any way let me know :)
<rye> duanedesign, hm, if we continue doing this manually then someone else will come and break our toys again. We need to prepare.
<duanedesign> rye: good point
<CardinalFang> I say ping #launchpad.  They've almost certainly seen this before.
<rye> CardinalFang, #launchpad said no
<duanedesign> rye: /10
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> :P
<rye> duanedesign, /24 only
<rye> and /64 for v6 but it is broken in nm :-P
<duanedesign> ha ha
 * rye definitely needs either to write the fix for ipv6 handling in NetworkManager or find someone to write a fix, or at least write to redhat bugzilla...
<duanedesign> rye: i mentioned the bug problem to some of the bug squad members. They have suspicions it might be an individual they have dealt with before. Anyway they are on alert to the behavior in case it migrates away from this package and on to another, it will still be noticed
<rye> we need to fight! :)
<rye> but meanwhile i can't understand how to use searchTasks()
<duanedesign> rye: i used it in this. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3d540024
<Bookman> I have completely removed and reinstalled ubuntuone on this computer but now I cannot remember my original log in and password for it.  Is there a site to get it re-emailed to me?
<lifeless> well you need to remember your email address
<lifeless> with that you can ask for a password reset at the normal login process
<Bookman> Yeah, now I have to redo every computer's login.
<rye> Bookman, launchpad.net should be able f
<rye> to do that
<rye> if someone sys that netbook keyboard is comfortable - do not believe that :)
<lifeless> Bookman: once you reset your password, only your new machine will need to be authorised
<lifeless> Bookman: the other machines will keep their machine-authorisation
<Bookman> Got it and thank you.  It says it is syncing up.  Hopefully I will finally have all my machines working with Ubuntu One.
<rye> duanedesign, hm, there are only 5 of such bugs now
<rye> The number of users unaffected by this bug
<rye> hmm..
<Bookman> Woohoo!  All is well.  Thanks everyone for all the help today and in the past.  I can now get rid of "The other service"
<duanedesign> rye: did you get something written using launchpadlib?
<rye> duanedesign, got the bugs he broke, now searching for the way to get the changes, if that works then bby reverting the changes we can make a better world:)
<rye> hm, bug.messages does not contain the things that +activity provides
<statik> i'm not here, but if i were i would suggest grabbing the launchpad source, looking at what database fields the +activity view hits, and checking whether they are exposed in the API anywhere, and then ask intellectronica on #launchpad for advice on writing a patch to expose that data in the launchpad api
<sanderqd> hey, would it be hard to write an npapi plugin that returns the desktopcouch port and auth info? npapi looks quite complex
<sanderqd> but maybe work already has been done on this?
<dobey> if you've written a plug-in before, it's not hard
<dobey> if you have no idea how to write an npapi plug-in, it's incredibly hard
<sanderqd> ok, i'm in the second category :-(
#ubuntuone 2010-02-20
<Passwd-did-not-m> help
<Passwd-did-not-m> Ubuntuone won't let me login with my launchpad id anymore. It keeps saying password did not match
<Passwd-did-not-m> and when I click I forgot my password it says it sent a message when it actually didn't! I checked in a span of 30 minutes.
<Passwd-did-not-m> my username for ubuntu one is Edenson21@gmail.com
<Passwd-did-not-m> Ubuntu One is unreliable. I moving on to ADrive
<lifeless> Passwd-did-not-m: generally that means the mail has gone to your spam folder, or you mistyped the email address.
<Passwd-did-not-m> lifeless, I checked my spam folder and I definately typed me emailed corrrectly
<Passwd-did-not-m> and it is still not there
<simba_> anyone else having problems removing computers from the u1 webpage?
<pulb> hi, i've got a question: does ubuntuone sync in "realtime"? i.e. does file_x show up on computer B immediately if i create it on computer A?
<pulb> or does it only sync on client startup?
<joh> Hi, when I try to sync my notes with ubuntu one I get conflicts with *every* local note.
<joh> For some reason all the notes from the servers seem to be empty
<duanedesign> joh: there is a problem right now with Note sync.
<duanedesign> joh: i received an email from the mailing list yesterday: We are currently investigating the issue that may cause your Tomboy
<duanedesign> notes to be empty after synchronization
<duanedesign> Kindly refrain from synchronizing the notes until the issue is resolved. :)
<duanedesign> joh: here are some different ways you can stay on top of U1 status. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne#News%26Information
<pulb> i asked because ubuntu one does not synchronize in realtime, only on reconnect..
<pulb> appart from this i get "Something went wrong (500)" when i try to remove connected computers on the webinterface
<rye> duanedesign, what? Notes sync fix not landed on production?
<duanedesign> rye: we had a user here about an hour ago
<duanedesign> i am not sure when he had the issue
<duanedesign> rye: but that is no longer an issue?
<rye> duanedesign, reading the logs. Checking...
<duanedesign> as far as you know :)
<rye> grrr
<FND> aquarius: are the DesktopCouch Python utilities (e.g. MergeableLists) reusable independently? I'm writing a generic app using CouchDB, and was thinking I might choose my schemas to be compatible with DC
<FND> that way DesktopCouch support would come for free (disregarding authentication issues or whatever else there might be)
<aquarius> FND, hey (was afk)
<FND> AFK? shame on you
<aquarius> FND, I'm...not sure, to be honest. I think you ought to be able to use MergeableList as a class, if you import it, but I've never actually tried. Have a poke around the source :)
<aquarius> ha. I've been sat in front of this laptop 19 hours a day for the last week, and I'd run out of cigarettes. :)
<FND> oh wow...
<FND> will do some investigating of my own then
<FND> aside: it'd be nice if there was a desktopcouch package on PyPI or something
<aquarius> FND, on the pypi front...yeah, but desktopcouch.records doesn't make a great deal of sense without desktopcouch itself being there, and desktopcouch itself depends on couchdb
<aquarius> so it's not a Python package, as such
<FND> I see - well, perhaps I'll come across some generic stuff that might be factored out (beyond the stuff provided by couchdb-python)
<FND> in that case, I might submit a patch
<dimeotane> I'm curious if anyone knows about the error with notes appearing blank in Tomboy after syncing with Ubuntuone?
<rye> dimeotane, this is known, it has already been fixed but the fix is not yet deployed to production
<dimeotane> glad to hear it... Many of us rely heavily on tomboy... Any idea when it will be released?
<rye> dimeotane, you might want to subscribe to the mailing list here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-users
<rye> dimeotane, unfortunately I can't assure that this will be done on weekends, but I will make sure that the fix is deployed on Monday, this is a very important part of the service
<rye> dimeotane, we got it fixed in several minutes on Friday, but since there is a pretty large separation between development and production systems it was not possible to deploy it right away.
<dimeotane> Oh monday is pretty quick.  thankyou so much!
<rye> dimeotane, you may also find the updates on the service on http://twitter.com/UbuntuOne and http://identi.ca/ubuntuone
* rtgz changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes blanking on sync (LP:524339), Unable to remove machine auth | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<rye> duanedesign, https://launchpad.net/~tutinhkhuc05 is our yesterday's attacker, again :)
#ubuntuone 2010-02-21
<dimeotane> can anyone give me some suggestions in how to get my evolution contacts to sync with Ubuntuone?  I've followed a tutorial, but it hasn't synced yet.
<duanedesign> hello dimeotane
<dimeotane> hi
<duanedesign> the tutorial you followed was this one probablly, right?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<dimeotane> yes
<dimeotane> no keyring ever prompted for access though
<duanedesign> ok
<dimeotane> it seems to suggest you only need to copy your contacts and then voila in 10 minutes it will update
<dimeotane> am I missing something?
<wgrant> It Just Worked for me, but I'm running Lucid.
<dimeotane> ok... I tried in karmic
<duanedesign> dimeotane: first verify evololution-couchdb is installed
<duanedesign> dimeotane: it should work in Karmic
<duanedesign> apt-cache policy evolution-couchdb
<duanedesign> dimeotane: ^^
<duanedesign> run that in a Terminal (App > Accesories > Terminal)
<dimeotane> says 0.3.2 is installed
<duanedesign> you should get a line that says: Installed: 0.3.4-0ubuntu2
<duanedesign> ok
<dimeotane> I tried looking at the .html file in the browser but it kept asking for a username and password
<duanedesign> dimeotane: run: killall beam.smp
<duanedesign> dont run with sudo
<dimeotane> asks for keyring access
<duanedesign> allow
<duanedesign> then: rm ~/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini
<duanedesign> this will remove the desktopcouch configuration file, which will then be re-generated. (This will not lose any data stored in desktopcouch, do not worry.)
<dimeotane> ok
<duanedesign> dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<duanedesign> now that one will restart desktopcouch
<duanedesign> You can ignore messages printed by this command
<dimeotane> yea it gave strange message .
<dimeotane> ok
<duanedesign> you should be able to see your database now at: file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> replacing USERNAME with your username
<dimeotane> I'm seeing the database
<duanedesign> ok and there is a contacts database
<dimeotane> yes there is
<duanedesign> dimeotane: ok, the contacts sync every 10 minutes.
<duanedesign> dimeotane: i have a script that you can use to speed that up :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/380739/
<duanedesign> if you save that to your home folder as couchport.py for example
<duanedesign> then run it: python couchport.py
<duanedesign> that should initiate a sync
<dimeotane> i tried repeating this process on another laptop (with lucid) and it hangs on dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<dimeotane> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<wgrant> dimeotane: I had that for a while. Then I reinstalled for other reasons, and it all started working.
<dimeotane> ok
<dimeotane> I
<wgrant> dimeotane: Before the reinstallation, it was also failing to replicate, and downloading a lot of data reguarly in the process.
<duanedesign> dimeotane: make sure beam has quit
<dimeotane> I ran your python script on karmic
<duanedesign> ps uaxxc | grep beam
<duanedesign> after you run killall beam.smp
<dimeotane> no process found
<duanedesign> hmmm
<dimeotane> I installed on alpha 2
<duanedesign> dimeotane: i am starting up my Lucid install to see if i can replicate
<dimeotane> I've read that syncing firefox bookmarks is on the way too?
<duanedesign> dimeotane: yes it should be really close
<dimeotane> Ok.. I rebooted the karmic and after a ubuntuone sync theres my contacts online..  thanx!
<duanedesign> dimeotane: ok great
<duanedesign> dimeotane: bindwood is the name of the Firefox add on for bookmark sync
<dimeotane> I tried adding it today.. but the latest version of firefox can't use it
<dimeotane> v 3.6
<dimeotane> I also looked at firefox weave.. but I dont' like how it says it can also sync passwords, browsing history.. and alot of other information.. when I only want my bookmark collection synced
<duanedesign> dimeotane: looks like there is a version that works with 3.6
<duanedesign> dimeotane: if you already have bindwood installed you can run the following to run the newest one:   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:urbanape/bindwood-exp  && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> if you dont have it installed, replace the last sudo apt-get upgrade with sudo apt-get install bindwood
<dimeotane> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/urbanape/bindwood-exp/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<duanedesign> dimeotane: ha ha, i just got the same thing
<duanedesign> dimeotane: apparently i spoke to soon. looks like the package has only been added to the Karmic repos
<dimeotane> duanedesign: I appreciate your help this eve regardless...
<dimeotane> I'
<dimeotane> I'll mess more with my lucid system tomorrow to try and get it to sync my contacts... but my karmic does now...
<dimeotane> nite!
<duanedesign> dimeotane: if you come back tommorrow there is likely to be more people here to help
<duanedesign> if you ping 'rye' he is the Customer Support Manager for Ubuntu one. He is a tremendous help
<duanedesign> dimeotane: nite
<rye> .msg NickServ HELP
<greg-g> statik: I feel like I have to say it again: I do appreciate your (and the team's) work a ton. Especially your concern for the community's concerns. Thanks for that.
<greg-g> statik: thought: I know it hasn't even been officially launched yet, but maybe a post from you addressing that concern? Why the choice was made (business wise, eg: "either mp3 or no SONY-label music") specifically.
<beuno> greg-g, hi!  I think jcastro is working on such a post
<greg-g> beuno: awesome. thanks!
<statik> greg-g, thanks! keep on keeping us honest :) yeah, i should blog more about this kind of stuff
<dimeotane2> Can someone help me with getting contacts to sync on lucid?
<greg-g> statik: :) always. And yeah, I appreciate your views/opinions/reasons for things, so tell me about them!
<dimeotane2> Yesterday I was helped with karmic and it worked.. but the same steps didn't seem to work on lucid.
<rye> dimeotane2, hi. searching for yesterday's log...
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, I believe you have checked that you have evolution-couchdb installed, that desktopcouch-service is started and that evolution has CouchDB addressbook, right?
<dimeotane2> Yes that worked on karmic..
<dimeotane2> do you have a guide online posted with that set of steps of removing the old ini and restarting couchdb?
<rye> dimeotane2, were you able to log into futon (couchdb web interface)?
<dimeotane2> yes in karmic.. I'm now trying to get my contacts (now on ubuntuone) to sync with a lucid system
<rye> dimeotane2, These steps were posted to  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<dimeotane2> ok thanks.. I'll go take a look there
<rye> dimeotane2, could you please describe what is the current state?
<rye> dimeotane2, you may continue here I guess, I am running Lucid (after upgrade from Karmic) and the contacts are being replicated w/o any issue
<dimeotane2> desktop:~$ dbus-send --session --dest=org.desktopcouch.CouchDB --print-reply --type=method_call / org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.getPort
<dimeotane2> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<dimeotane2> that command on lucid gives an error
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, could you please try the following
<rye> dimeotane2, shut down evolution with evolution --force-shutdown
<rye> dimeotane2, then stop desktopcouch service -  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rye> dimeotane2, then restart the service in the terminal as /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<rye> it might print something to the terminal, if that contains something like 'error' or exception - please copy&paste it here - it may have some info about the origin of the issue
<dimeotane2> desktop:~$ /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<dimeotane2> Traceback (most recent call last):
<dimeotane2>   File "/usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop", line 25, in <module>
<dimeotane2>     local_exec = local_files.COUCH_EXEC_COMMAND + ["-k"]
<dimeotane2> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'COUCH_EXEC_COMMAND'
<dimeotane2> it seems there was an error on the second step
<dimeotane2> I don't know if this is related.. but in the ubuntuone folder when I click connect... nothing happens.. one of my new files shows a double loop arrow
<dimeotane2> I guess that means it still has to sync
<dimeotane2> the system is updated.. perhaps I should reboot again?
<rye> dimeotane2, yes, stop script is not yet fixed on lucid, true, could you please then ps auxw | grep [d]esktopcouch-service ?
<rye> dimeotane2, one more, could you please write my nick (rye) before/after response so that I get a notification of the message?
<dimeotane2> yup
<dimeotane2> rye: 2010-02-21 14:10:47,332 - We seem to be running already, or can't publish our zeroconf advert.  org.freedesktop.Avahi.CollisionError: Local name collision
<dimeotane2> rye: that's after running  ps auxw | grep [d]esktopcouch-service
<rye> dimeotane2, hm, ok , it looks we need to shut down desktopcouch-service completely first
<dimeotane2> rye:  what do you make of this: I don't know if this is related.. but in the ubuntuone folder when I click connect... nothing happens.. one of my new files shows a double loop arrow
<dimeotane2> rye: I guess that means it still has to sync... do you think that is a sign of a related problem?  Shall I reboot first?
<rye> dimeotane2, hm, i don't think reboot will present more info on this
<dimeotane2> rye: file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html <-- when I open this it fails to connect
<dimeotane2> (with my username etc)
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, that means that couchdb has not started properly
<rye> dimeotane2, let's kill it completely first, then start it again
<dimeotane2> rye: same error 2010-02-21 14:20:58,527 - We seem to be running already, or can't publish our zeroconf advert.  org.freedesktop.Avahi.CollisionError: Local name collision
<rye> dimeotane2, re: files - firing up my vm to check this
<rye> dimeotane2, hm, when do you get that error? I mean after what?
<dimeotane2> rye:   before starting I did :  /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<dimeotane2> and ps auxw | grep [d]esktopcouch-service
<rye> dimeotane2, the stop script is broken for Lucid, so that it won't stop the service
<dimeotane2> after those i ran: /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<rye> that's why i guess it will need to be 'killall beam.smp; killall desktopcouch-service'
<dimeotane2> rye: which gave the error
<dimeotane2> ok will try that
<dimeotane2> time to relax
<dimeotane2> that ran
<dimeotane2> crap an error.. it crashed
<dimeotane2> trying again
<dimeotane2> rye: it asks for user and pass when I navigate to the html file
<rye> dimeotane2, you mean that it does not just say "you are about to log in to localhost with username a", it actually asks for the credentials?
<dimeotane2> yup
<dimeotane2> rye: when I start it it says:  Removing stale, deceptive pid file.
<dimeotane2> Apache CouchDB has started, time to relax.
<dimeotane2> Browse your desktop CouchDB at file:///home/matt/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<dimeotane2> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rye> wow
<rye> that's something new
<rye> can you please check that 'beam.smp' is running ?
<dimeotane2> rye: whats the command?
<rye> dimeotane2, if that is running then it means that desktopcouch service has actually crashed
<rye> dimeotane2, ps auxw | grep [b]eam.smp
<dimeotane2> rye: it seems to be running
<dimeotane2> rye: I'm gonna reboot to see if it fixes anything.. I'll be back in a minute
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, is " ps auxw | grep [d]esktopcouch-service  " returning anything ?
<dimeotane2> rye: no it doesn't
<rye> dimeotane2, 'cause if it does then it means that python service has crashed which is really bad
<dimeotane2> rye: when I check for desktopcouch to be running it returns nothing... when I run the service it gives "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<rye> dimeotane2, are you running Lucid with all updates applied?
<dimeotane2> rye: yup
<dimeotane2> rye: not proposed or backports for my software sources.. should I
<rye> dimeotane2, good, so I believe we might need to run python under debugger
<dimeotane2> rye: those are not selected.. should I have?
<rye> dimeotane2, you might try, but I believe that there is no backports since there is no "newer" version than Lucid is
<dimeotane2> rye: makes sense
<dimeotane2> rye: Hey a question for you: is this 'debugging' job we're doing helpful to ubuntuone.. or just a support pain ... should I just be more patient until newer updates?
<rye> dimeotane2, i believe since there is no segfault reports in desktopcouch then this may not be fixed by updates
<rye> dimeotane2, therefore it is better to catch it early
<dimeotane2> rye: are you on the ubuntone developer team?
<rye> dimeotane2, i am in online services, more like a support engineer
<dimeotane2> rye: well I really appreciate the time you've taken with me on this so far.. I love Ubuntu.. and I think the direction it's going is really exciting.. I like to see it 'Just Work'
<rye> dimeotane2, i want to see it running as well
<rye> i am now testing what steps you will need to perform to debug this
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, first of all it will be helpful to install python-dbg package
<dimeotane2> rye:  k
<rye> then you will need to run python under debugger: gdb /usr/bin/python
<dimeotane2> rye: ready
<rye> this will start the debugger, you will get (gdb) prompt
<rye> paste "set args /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service" there and press enter
<rye> before that make sure that beam.smp is not running, i.e. killall beam.smp to be sure
<dimeotane2> rye: ok
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, now type "run" and see what happens
<rye> you can copy and paste the output of the terminal to paste.ubuntu.com so that I could guide you better
<dimeotane2> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381156/
<rye> dimeotane2, great, now type "bt" and press enter
<rye> this will display the backtrace
<dimeotane2> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381160/
<rye> great! that's gnome keyring calling python lib calling dbus library, ok, could you please now quit the debugger ("quit" and yes for terminating the app)
<dimeotane2> rye: ok
<rye> dimeotane2, now could you please kill beam.smp again and install debug package for dbus
<rye> searching for the one...
<rye> heh, there is no one
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, are you able to open seahorse i.e. Applications/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption Keys
<dimeotane2> rye ok
<dimeotane2> rye: I'm in there
<duanedesign> hello dimeotane2
<dimeotane2> hi
<duanedesign> getting Lucid sorted out :)
<dimeotane2> yup
<dimeotane2> rye: still there?
<rye> dimeotane2, yep, but I can't find anything related to gnome keyring, python and dbus, though I heard just recently that there is something bad with dbus and its python bindings that may crash that
<rye> dimeotane2, regarding seahorse - are you able to open key for ubuntuone authentication?
<dimeotane2> rye: i see the ubuntuone token.. it's there
<dimeotane2> rye: what should I see or which tab should I check?
<rye> dimeotane2, ok, are you able to open it and see the token itself? It should ask you whether you grant seahorse to open the key
<rye> i'm just wondering what can be that different in our setups
<dimeotane2> rye: applications paths and permissions are blank.. is that ok?
<rye> we got the backtrace but that leads us to gnome-keyring...
<dimeotane2> I can open it .. but it doesn't ask for any grant to open
<rye> dimeotane2, yep, probably because the application (desktopcouch-service hasn't got a chance to read the token - it crashes right before that happens)
<rye> ah
<rye> wait
<rye> dimeotane2, are there "Desktop Couch user authentication" entries?
<dimeotane2> rye:  in seahorse theres two
<dimeotane2> basic and oath
<dimeotane2> oauth
<rye> dimeotane2, and you are able to open both and see the secret
<rye> right?
<dimeotane2> I can open both and see things.. but that last tab is blank in both
<rye> dimeotane2, i believe I will need to consult with the devs to find out how can this be debugged. So far I see that it is a pretty strange state
<dimeotane2> ok
#ubuntuone 2011-02-14
<poolie> hi guys
<poolie> i've just been bitten by bug 575937
<poolie> :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 27) (dups: 5) (heat: 144)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575937
<poolie> this is about the third time i've ended up with all my notes conflicting :(
<duanedesign> poolie: did the script mentioned in the bug work?
<poolie> i didn't try it because 2 or 3 other people reported it didn't work
<duanedesign> poolie: yeah. I guess it was a silly question. Had the script worked you wouldnt have conflicting notes
<poolie> hm
<poolie> and would it have worked?
<duanedesign> poolie: i have not used it before
<rye> duanedesign, poolie ?
<duanedesign> bug 575937
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 27) (dups: 5) (heat: 144)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575937
<rye> morning, by the way
<rye> awesome
<duanedesign> :)
<rye> poolie, what ubuntu version are you on?
<rye> basically that script takes the oauth credentials from the token that syncdaemon is using and stuffs them into gconf, preserving tomboy notes token.
<rye> undecided, incomplete?
<rye> confirmed, high!
<rye> ah, it is undecided and incomplete for tomboy
<rye> and that's correct because tomboy does not know how to delete oauth tokens
<poolie> istm that tomboy could be a bit smarter about resolving conflicts too
<poolie> in some of these the two versions seem identical
<rye> poolie, tomboy does not resolve the conflicts, it either renames the local version or overwrites it, it does not check the contents and uses only revision ids
<rye> well, somehow that's conflict resolution
<poolie> i know; it would be nice if it at least checked if the texts were identical
<rye> poolie, re bug #689982, i understand it may be a bit late, but do you have any fragment of the repetitive xsession-errors messages from that era?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 689982 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "spins, writing errors, in gnome_settings_manager_stop (affects: 1) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689982
<poolie> rye, i believe it was just that one line i quoted
<poolie> >> assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<karni> hi ralsina :)
<duanedesign> hello ralsina karni
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> U1 is looking great on Natty
<karni> duanedesign: I'm a little afraid of the new UI. does it rock ;) ? I'm very fond of Gnome.
<duanedesign> I am on classic desktop at the moment. Though Ii do like Unity
<karni> aha :)
<karni> duanedesign: is the classic installed by default, too?
<duanedesign> I had to make a smart ass coment on OMG Ubuntu. They had an article about the new indicators and of course there was complaining
<karni> duanedesign: throw the link at me
<duanedesign> with indicators, complaining. with out indicators, complaining. /me facepalms
<duanedesign> karni: sure
<karni> :D
<duanedesign> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/ubuntu-one-in-natty-becomes-notification-savvy/#dsq-new-post
<duanedesign> oops, probablly take off that last bit
<karni> ok
<karni> "Same here; development files were lost because of its bad syncing." jezz.. ppl don't know what svn, git, bzr, etc is ? I'd never use Db neither U1 for syncing my trunk sources.
<zyga> hi
<zyga> I just installed nightly on maverick, it seems there is a dependency missing
<zyga> Traceback (most recent call last):
<zyga>   File "/usr/bin/u1sdtool", line 33, in <module>
<zyga>     from ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools import (
<zyga> ImportError: No module named platform.linux.tools
<zyga> is there anything I can install quickly to resolve this?
<duanedesign> hello zyga
<ralsina> zyga: I'm afraid that's probably not a dependency but instead that our maverick nightlies are broken
<zyga> uh :/
<ralsina> zyga: should be fixed in a couple of hours
<zyga> I did this to check a bugfix related to bug 690145
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690145 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-preferenes fails to start when network load is high (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690145
<zyga> ralsina, oh, great - I can wait
<ralsina> zyga: sorry about that
<karni> facundobatista: hey :) what's SYS_CONNECTION_RETRY ? does it mean SD should reconnect or it means SD *is* reconnecting?
<rye> ralsina, broken nightlies on maverick? I suppose natty is ok now?
<rye> since i am running that
<ralsina> rye: well, natty nightlies were ok friday night and I am using them
<rye> hm, why would maverick ones break?
 * rye is checking...
<facundobatista> karni, see docs/states_manager.svg , SYS_CONNECTION_RETRY means that it went to READY state, ready to reconnect if conditions ok
<ralsina> rye: that is a missing file so I would guess packaging rules?
<rye> ralsina, arghhh
<karni> facundobatista: oh.. thanks!
<alecu> hello all!
<ralsina> hello alecu! You are in OMGUbuntu!
<alecu> yeah, I saw it during the weekend :-)
<alecu> ralsina, I also couldn't help but read the comments... and they talk about how annoying popups turn out to be :-(
<ralsina> alecu: don't worry, that's nerd talk
<karni> alecu: I think they look really nice. does it pop up when it connects for the first time?
<ralsina> alecu: and if you tell them "disable them here", they shut up ;-)
<karni> ralsina++
<alecu> I love this comment by duanedesign: "Ubuntu One had notifications in the first release. People complained so they were removed. Then people complained because they were gone. Now they are back and guess what...people are complaining."
<kklimonda> yeah
<ralsina> alecu: as long as there are people that want them and people who doesn't, you will get complains both ways. It's just a matter of being smart and choosing who to annoy
<karni> for those who'd get annoyed, theres the indicator by rye, right?
<rye> karni, it is not yet compatibile with unleashed-queues syncdaemon
<karni> rye: ack
<karni> rye, alecu: I like both of your work!
<rye> karni, bug #717172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717172 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Allow pynotify notifications to be enabled/disabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717172
<karni> (although I haven't used it myself! lol ;) )
<karni> but I read articles and saw screenshots of them.
<karni> rye: tnx
<rye> karni, my sd is stuck now and is in constant "WORKING", every 10 minutes i get a popup
<karni> rye: not sure why you telling me this? :) you'll be able to turn the popups off in the final release (That's what I read)
<karni> rye: you can't blame pop'ups for not knowing SD is 'stuck' ;) but certainly it's at least a papercut
<alecu> karni, I love your work too, and I'll probably be asking you a few android dev questions in a little while :-)
<karni> alecu: you'll love it more once it's ready! :) I'll be happy to answer your questions.
<ralsina> alecu dobey thisfred standup in 4'
<thisfred> roger wilco
<ralsina> mandel, standup in 4'
<ralsina> nessita is not here because she spent the weekend rocking, everyone else is on loan :-)
<mandel> me
<thisfred> too early
<mandel> no, its 15:00
<thisfred> nope
<thisfred> now it is
<thisfred> me
<mandel> cunt ;)
<mandel> me
 * karni chuckles
<alecu> hmmm....
<dobey> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> DONE: Add icon to bubbles (Bug #717312)
<thisfred> TODO: u1couch API. Bug #702183, Bug #702116, make UDF notifications aggregate
<thisfred> BLOCKED: Don't know if xorg and the nvidia drivers are working
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717312 in ubuntuone-client "Icon not shown on messaging menu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717312
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to show and update a progressbar in the Ubuntu One launcher for pending operations (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702116
<thisfred> mandel: you
<mandel> DONE: Splited dbus reusable code so that it can be used on windows .Added tests to ensure methods relay the params correctly. Experimented with namepipes over the weekend and decide to go with twisted pb.
<mandel> TODO: Implement twisted pb server & client.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> LOVE: jar food
<mandel> HATE: open jars with 1 arm
<mandel> dobey, please
<ralsina> come on dobey, I have a call in 6 minutes :-)
<dobey> λ DONE: releases for narwhal, fix tiny distcheck issue,
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee mustic store fixes, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: worked on a branch to add dbus configurable notifications
<alecu> TODO: finish said branch, resume droidcouch api work
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, canonicaladmin, bug #714976 bug #712674
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 8 tons of bugs, some coding (my days are all alike)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> ralsina: Bug 714976 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/714976 is private
<alecu> (oh, I forgot another TODO: setup natty on my desktop, and look into libunity again)
<dobey> workstation
<ralsina> Can I get reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_712674_on_1.4/+merge/49460 and https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_714976/+merge/49623 ? Don't be too harsh on me ;-)
<dobey> unless you mean you're going to burn a cd, and prop it up on your desk
<mandel> dobey: natty runs on any arch, even furnitures ;)
<thisfred> ralsina: on it
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, thx
<alecu> dobey, my laptop is a workstation too
<ralsina> mandel: call on cparrino's number in 4'
<mandel> ralsina: ok, launches skype
<dobey> alecu: well, it indeed does not fit in a pocket
<thisfred> ralsina: ah, both C. That's probably best left to someone with more C-fu, sry
<alecu> dobey, I've got a pocket in my backpack that fits my laptop!
<ralsina> thisfred: well, they would probably have been better DONE by someone with better C-fu, too ;-)
<dobey> enough with the flattery already
<ralsina> But hey, it's coding, and it has kept me smiling through the morning :-)
<ralsina> dobey: I thought you told me incomplete bugs expire by themselves?
<dobey> ralsina: after some arbitrary period of time, yes. not a few days. it's like 2 months or something
<ralsina> dobey: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/418712
<ubot4> ralsina: Error: Bug #418712 is private.
<ralsina> It turned 13-months old saturday :-)
<dobey> ralsina: ah, the configuration option was disabled for some reason. i just enabled it
<dobey> ralsina: and that bug was only set to incomplete 1 month ago
<dobey> ralsina: the timeout is determined from that time, not when the bug was filed
<ralsina>  2010-01-12 is not a month ago
<dobey> oh, right. nevermind me then
<ralsina> the old YYYY-MM-DD strikes again :-)
<dobey> no
<dobey> the "not quite awake yet" strikes again
<ralsina> hahahaha
<ralsina> I had to look twice, luckily Joshua had a comment on 2009-08-25 :-)
<dobey> i just keep forgetting it's 2011
<dobey> at least, until i'm more awake
<ralsina> dobey: got rid of the blank lines in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_712674_on_1.4/+merge/49460
<dobey> ok
<alecu> Hola nessita! I'm loving the new look of the control panel initial screen.
<nessita> hi alecu. Thanks! all design and UX team credit
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> something seems wrong with launchpad
<dobey> rodrigo_: did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/tarmac/no-more-edge/+merge/49649 ?
<rodrigo_> dobey, no, looking
<rodrigo_> dobey, tarmac? you want me to approve that?
<dobey> rodrigo_: err, sorry. stupid paste error :(
<dobey> rodrigo_: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/couchdb-glib/vapi-build/+merge/49281
<karni> Time to go buy breakfast. I'm calling it a day, I'll be online a little later if anybody needs me.
<joshuahoover> alecu, thisfred: how's the unity work going?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: not so good: I have an nvidia card, and so no way to run unity
<thisfred> though I have not tried updating today yet
<alecu> joshuahoover, we've also been trying the latest libunity builds, but they don't yet work with python.
<alecu> joshuahoover, there's a bug for that, let me find it.
<thisfred> yeah that too
<joshuahoover> alecu, thisfred: are you guys in touch with anyone from the dx team about this? this is a HUGE roadblock for us to get unity integration working on time for feature freeze
<thisfred> we're subscribedt o the overarching bug that's tracking the second issue
<joshuahoover> if you guys get me the bug # i can follow up on it :)
<thisfred> I don't know what can be done about nvidia and xorg not working together
<alecu> bug #709240
<ubot4> alecu: Bug 709240 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/709240 is private
<thisfred> ah thx, almost had it
<joshuahoover> thanks alecu and thisfred!
<alecu> well, it's not private!
<dobey> thisfred: you can downgrade to the non-broken xorg, and don't do a dist-upgrade
 * dobey hugs his still-working nvidia :)
<thisfred> dobey, which version would that be? :)
<dobey> ii  xorg           1:7.6~3ubuntu4 X.Org X Window System
<dobey> i've just been doing apt-get upgrade, and for the things held back which aren't X, for whatever reason, doing install $package for them separately, and avoiding dist-upgrade
<dobey> also avoiding dist-upgrade because i don't want to get things re-installed which i explicitly removed already
<thisfred> dobey: thx!
<thisfred> of course I'll probably have to downgrade a bunch of other stuff
<dobey> thisfred: well, only the xorg packages
<dobey> afaict
<joshuahoover> alecu, thisfred, ralsina: #1 & #3 in bug #709240 are fixed, so that leaves #2 in that bug, which ken is following up on since it's also blocking the new gwibber on natty
<ubot4> joshuahoover: Bug 709240 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/709240 is private
<alecu> joshuahoover, great. Do you know what irc channel is this being worked on?
<joshuahoover> alecu: good question, i'm not sure...let me find out
<rodrigo_> dobey, added a comment to the branch
<dobey> rodrigo_: cool, thanks
<alecu> joshuahoover, I would guess #ayatana on freenode
<dobey> rodrigo_: i'll try to move them over. it's easier to keep them in the same dir for the dependencies though
<rodrigo_> dobey, yeah, but I prefer having the test programs separated, so if it's not too much hassle, please move them
<dobey> yeah i will look and see
<gekker> what info do i need to provide, for a nautilus crash when ubuntuone-syncdaemon is running?
<gekker> in a bug report...
<thisfred> dobey I'm not having much luck with downgrading xorg. How would you go about that? apt-get install package=version does not seem to work
<thisfred> maybe I should just go with a VM on my other machine
<dobey> thisfred: not sure. what's the error?
<thisfred> dobey: no error it says 'xorg is already at the newest version'
<thisfred> which yeah, it is
<dobey> thisfred: you did apt-get install xorg=1:7.6-3ubuntu4?
<thisfred> yessir
<thisfred> hmmm apt-cache show does not show a newer version either
<dobey> or look in your /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory for the older xorg packages
<thisfred> I have 3ubuntu3 and 3ubuntu1 in addition to 3ubuntu4... But if it works for you with 4, I wonder what is up
<thisfred> maybe it's the nvidia drivers rather than xorg that need to be held back
<thisfred> hmm, or xorg-core
<dobey> i don't know, i never had to downgrade xorg, because i never upgraded it to the new broken version in the first place
<dobey> thisfred: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567054/
<thisfred> thx. trying virtualbox in parallel, who knows that works
<thisfred> yeah virtualbox does not work with unity yet either
<thisfred> *or* I can break my laptop even more, and install xorg from xorg-edgers. At least that one doesn't conflict with nvidia-current...
<thisfred> totally doing that
<dobey> well it doesn't matter because the ABI changed, so the nvidia driver won't load
 * karni has a terrible headache ouch
<ralsina> you can make it ignore the ABI change and it works
<ralsina> I was in that situation in Arch a few months ago
<ralsina> I think something like X -ignore-abi or similar
<ralsina> s/and it works/and it may work/
<dobey> oh right, that worked with the previous X+nvidia break
<dobey> but i guess maybe not now
<ralsina> well, it's something to try at least :-)
<ralsina> dobey: can you re-check https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_714976/+merge/49623 ?
<dobey> done
<ralsina> dobey: coo, thx!
<ralsina> dobey: you were totally right about the published files thing, BTW
<dobey> i try :)
<ralsina> hehehe
<ralsina> Now I only need a simple way to test doing async calls to syncdaemon and see if it ever returns anything. Because either it never does or it returns empty, and I am tired of debugging in programs that disassociate from terminals ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: write a python script that does the call with async dbus then :)
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, that's the plan
<ralsina> dobey: but I believe on tracing bugs in the app where they happen until it's impractical. Now it's impractical ;-)
<dobey> i tend to prefer until evidence points elsewhere, rather than impracticality :)
<dobey> i tend to find tracing bugs in any app to be generally impractical anyway
<ralsina> dobey: well, it is particularly impractical in gtk+ apps in my short experience, since I can't attach a freaking debugger ;-)
<dobey> yes you can
<dobey> attach <pid> works in gdb regardless of the widget library :)
<dobey> and in python you can embed pdb anywhere you want, of course
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I can attach but then I can't set breakpoints because I must be missing some debugging symbols
<ralsina> dobey: I use pudb
<ralsina> on python, that is
<dobey> well you can always just g_warn ("blah blah") in the code, and remove it when you finish debugging :)
<ralsina> dobey: I resorted to fprintf :-D
<ralsina> dobey: looks like bug #576408 is the exact same bug as in the published files, but for udfs.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 576408 in ubuntuone-client ""Share on Ubuntu One" and "Stop synchronizing on Ubuntu One" menu items disabled (affects: 7) (heat: 30)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576408
<ralsina> yay, I get to learn how to use syncdaemon from python now  :-)
<ralsina> Anybody wants to laugh and tell my why a small script is obviously wrong?
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/43304/
<karni> ralsina: oops I don't think I'm authorized ;)
 * karni lied. I just wan't stay away from U1F for longer than an hour..
<ralsina> karni: it's a python+dbus script, I can put it on a public pastebin :-)
<karni> ralsina: oh, if it's dbus, then no need xD
<ralsina> hehe
<karni> ralsina: hhaha sorry, I haven't been there (yet!)
<ralsina> karni: it's fun, in a way ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, will take a look in 40'
<ralsina> alecu: awesome
 * alecu runs to kindergarten
<karni> ralsina: I only know it's a bus of messages, event/signal driven. and I'm soo making use of such approach right now in U1F
<ralsina> alecu: don't hurt yourself laughing at it, but I am learning twisted and DBus is pretty opaque to me
<ralsina> karni: having DBus is one of the best parts of coding on Linux
<karni> ralsina: :)
<ralsina> karni: sadly I know it's cool and I have used it, but I don't quite understand it
<ralsina> karni: it's quite jargon-heavy
<karni> ralsina: at least you have used it, which I can't say about myself (doh)
<ralsina> karni: hehehe
<ralsina> by used it, I mostly mean  I have bashed my head against it for hours
<karni> but I know U1 and other apps use it to send messages between each other
<ralsina> But now I have people I can ask and they have to explain it to me! mbwahahaha
<karni> ralsina: that's something (I have really *used* Android then ;) )
<karni> ralsina: hahahah
<karni> ralsina: the worst part of the whole adventure is that we hit at least 3 Android bugs during AU1 / U1F developmnent, which drove me really crazy :<
<ralsina> That sucks
<beuno> karni, if you don't hit system bugs, whatever you're doing is not terribly exciting  ;)
<karni> ralsina: for example, there's no Base64 url safe encoder!
<karni> beuno: hahah
<ralsina> Oh, hehe, I found how to trigger notifications without doing anything useful.
<karni> beuno: right! just the thought of deadlines is enough 'exciting' ;)
<beuno> deadlines, I have rarely seen people killed by those lines
<ralsina> karni: what do you want? Writing CRUD for store stocking systems? ;-)
<ralsina> Turns out that if you connect via DBUS to syncdaemon and ask for anything, you get a "Synchroniation finished" bubble :-)
<ralsina> Even if you didn't upload or download anything
<karni> beuno: remember how we had that favourite file sync feature? ATM I'm working on *uploading*/sync those fav items based on timestamp if it's modified locally (say, somebody added some notes to a text file or modified a picture)
<karni> ralsina: that's messy ;)
<karni> beuno: I mean, it syncs-down, and I want them to sync-up as well.
<beuno> karni, awesome
<karni> beuno: got a sec? I'd like to ask about the disk space management. I've got an idea but haven't documented it yet
<beuno> karni, sure
<karni> beuno: so basically, you open an activity to manage files/space
<karni> beuno: you receive info how many files/folders you have, how many of these are favourite and how many just downloaded
<karni> beuno: you have an option to clear the downloaded/cached files [non-fav], or.. and now the question
<karni> beuno: perhaps a list of favoruite files sorted desc. by last time modified, which once you unselect gets deleted as well - what do you think?
<karni> beuno: we can delete cached files, but we can't just 'remove all fav's too', unless that's what the user explicitly wants.
<karni> beuno: because at the same time, we turn of the 'favourite' status of an entry. thus, we sync the file no more.
<karni> beuno: also, an option to specify how much at most U1 can take up
<beuno> so, it sounds more like a filter than a sorting option
<karni> if the user fills that up, he'll get notified next time he want's to download a file
 * beuno nods
<beuno> that sounds good
<karni> beuno: what I meant - list all favourite files, but sorted from (doh!) less recently modified. so that user can start unselecting some.
<beuno> karni, right, I don't know if I would sort by recently modified by default
<karni> beuno: I also permitted the app to connect on wifi/mobile (while not roaming), but sync only when suitable connection is present
<karni> beuno: uhm. any ideas? that list idea is pretty fresh, so we can totally change that
<beuno> karni, I would group by which folder they are in, and sort alphabetically, closer to what they actually see on the regular view
<karni> beuno: makes perfect sense, will do that.
<beuno> I think ordering it by last modified assumes people will stop syncing the newest or oldest, and I'm not sure that's the case most of the time or not
<karni> coming back to connection - I did that because the user may want to download a single file on mobile, even if mobile is not his/her preffered sync connection
<karni> beuno: right.. I just thought that files which are syned more often [i.e. are favourite and more frequently downlaoded] are less likely to be unchecked
<beuno> karni, +1 on the connection config
<karni> good
<beuno> karni, so, I'm not sure if that would be the case vs folders that use up the most space, for example
<karni> beuno: I'll compile the feature list for the space management and ping you for an ack
<beuno> so, if there isn't a super obvious default, use whatever everything else is using  :)
<karni> aa right..
<karni> beuno: we can definitely make that space management screen much more fancier in the future
<beuno> karni, design is working on it as we speak!
<karni> beuno: right! =D
<karni> beuno: I'm thinking of droppping the 'favourite file' in favour of 'synced file' as in 'synced folder' (formal name for UDF, if I'm not mistaken. that's what aquarius said once)
<beuno> karni, yeah, that sounds more accurate
<karni> okey
<karni> the user will instantly know what we're talking about if we say 'synced files take up X megs' 'you have selected Y synced files' etc
<karni> heh, I *always* get Internal Server Error when saving a wiki page, and it *always* saves correctly
<kklimonda> yeah
<karni> beuno: I've scribbled some of those notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mkarnicki/u1f/#Brainstorming under Disk-space management. you probably subscribed to the wiki anyway. feel free to edit anything anytime.
<karni> I'll grab something to drink.
<ralsina> beuno: what't the name of your team on launchpad?
<kklimonda> it's a known problem, it should go away when they update wiki at some point (there is a bug about it)
<ralsina> And, are you the ones that should get funambol bugs?
<karni> ubot4: @ping
<ubot4> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<karni> pong would be enough, but thanks ;)
<beuno> ralsina, ~ubuntuone-web
<beuno> karni, looking
<ralsina> beuno, thx!
<beuno> karni, right, KB/s, the same as on the desktop client
<karni> beuno: ac
<karni> *ack
<ralsina> eod for me. have a nice evening!
<karni> ralsina: thanks, bye bye
<karni> time for supper. have a nice evening guys
<karni> I could use those markers at that stage with the upload command, but - there's a simpler way to do that, and I'm going to do just that.
#ubuntuone 2011-02-15
<JamesTait> Happy Day-After-Valentine's-Day!
<mandel> JamesTait: where is my box of chocolates?!?!?
<rye> okay, who knows a reliable way of determining how much bandwidth is used by the process for sending data to outside world?
<rye> best if it just shows - current transfer for python - 50KiB/s
<rye> hm, it looks like bandwidth throttling is working
<rye> i.e. it transfers a bulk of data, then stops for some period of time, so it is more like interrupting transfer than the delay before every packet
<rye> anybody here saw ubuntuone bandwidth throttling not working?
<duanedesign> morning all
<duanedesign> rye: i did at one point
<duanedesign> on maverick i think it was
<duanedesign> (bandwidth throttling)
<rye> duanedesign, i am trying to find out how to make it misbehave and even though it looks like once it failed to stop streaming it no longer fails :-/
<rye> i wonder whether it is unable to modify throttling limits durnig the transmission
<duanedesign> interesting idea
<duanedesign> i am trying to play catch up to all the new changes :)
<duanedesign> been looking for a job last few months so have not had the time I have wanted to put into U1
<karni> hi guys
<duanedesign> rye: the controlpanel.log is replacing the preferences.log?
<duanedesign> hey karni
<karni> nokia abandoned linux. what a fail.
<duanedesign> uggh
<rye> duanedesign, yes, completely, and it comes in 2 packages to enable 3rd party control panels for ubuntuone (not tied to gtk i mean)
<duanedesign> rye: oh cool
<rye> karni, nokia abandoned symbian, what a win... but what will happen to Trolltech's QT?
<duanedesign> rye: and the credentials log?
<nessita> hello everyone
<karni> rye: from what I see nokia has been promoting Qt quite intensely recenly (if that's what you're talking about)
<rye> karni, yes, exactly, since they believed QT is the magic thing that will attract the developers to the platform. They have even created a remote compile service so that you could compile code for symbian even on linux (sources are sent there, compiled, then binary is sent back)...
<karni> rye: wow, cool. and they have abandoned that already o_O?
<rye> karni, need to check, nevertheless i tried to compile some examples from the QT Creator/Nokia SDK thing with that remote compile and all failed. Probably symbian and I have a mutual hatred
<karni> rye: :D
<rye> nessita, credentials.log - whose part is that - sso, ubuntuone-syncdaemon or ubuntuone-control-panel?
<nessita> rye: ubuntuone.credentials module, a thin layer on top of ussoc to provide dedicated auth services for U1
<nessita> rye: but basically is part of ubuntuone-client
 * duanedesign nods
<nessita> rye: would you have some time to review (with fieldtest) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/really-download-ro-shares/+merge/49462 ?
<rye> nessita, on it
<duanedesign> rye: is anyone workiing on bug 718196
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718196 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Add control panel logs to apport reports (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718196
<rye> nessita, approved
<nessita> rye: awesome, thanks
<rye> duanedesign, i had some initial bits but i also wanted nessita to tell what other logs can be collected
<duanedesign> ahh, ok
<duanedesign> just saw something I might beable to help with :)
<duanedesign> be able*
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<rye> duanedesign, an idea is popping up regularly in my head about collecting not all syncdaemon.log but grepping out some parts (possibly screaning the paths) so that we have more info immediately
<zyga> hi
<zyga> yesterday I used the nightly ppa to get new u1* on my maverick box
<zyga> there was a bug with missing platform.linux.tools python package
<zyga> AFAIR someone said it's just a matter of hours till this is fixed
<zyga> is there any update to this?
<duanedesign> rye: yes that would be nice. Some of those logs you get hypnotized about half way through and start to possibly miss information
<duanedesign> hello zyga
<duanedesign> zyga: good question
<zyga> duanedesign, hi, how are you1
<rye> zyga, hm, is it working for you now? because my maverick sd starts properly
<zyga> rye, nope, let me check my precise version
<zyga> I'm on 1.5.3+r865~maverick1
<zyga> and it's not working
<zyga> I can paste the traceback if you want
<ralsina> zyga: I was. sorry, no fix yet, I am working on it right now.
<zyga> ralsina, okay, thanks, I'll check again after upgrade
<rye> zyga, hm, u1sdtool not working?
<ralsina> There's no way bug #572006 is for the desktop+ team right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 572006 in ubuntuone-servers "Shared File URL are Guessable (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/572006
<zyga> rye, yes, ImportError
<rye> ralsina, no and it is web/foundations/anybody since there is already a plan on how to prevent that... and it is only server-side
<rye> okay, why does mine work?
<ralsina> rye: I'll assign to web
<beuno> ralsina, it's foundations  :)
<rye> zyga, ok, rebooting the vm to re-test, my sd nightlies work on maverick
<ralsina> zyga could you post the traceback? It works for me too :-(
<zyga> zyga@fx-maverick:~$ u1sdtool
<zyga> Traceback (most recent call last):
<zyga>   File "/usr/bin/u1sdtool", line 33, in <module>
<zyga>     from ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools import (
<zyga> ImportError: No module named platform.linux.tools
<zyga> ralsina, I'm sure it's a missing dependency then
<ralsina> zyga: let me re-check on maverick
 * zyga will have to look at command-not-found for python packages and modules that hints on import error :-)
<ralsina> zyga: should be in python-ubuntuone-client
<zyga> ralsina, I have 1.5.3+r865~maverick1
<zyga> ha
<zyga> it's there
<zyga> so what could have happened?
<zyga> hmm I cannot import ubuntuone.platform
<ralsina> zyga: output of "dpkg -L python-ubuntuone-client | grep tools" please?
<zyga> /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/linux/tools.py
<ralsina> zyga: remove and reinstall python-ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> zyga: ok, your python is screwed
<ralsina> zyga: oh, wait, no it isn't :-)
<ralsina> Or rather, your site.py may be, I am not really sure :-(
<zyga> so, should I reinstall to check
<ralsina> zyga: yes please
<zyga> still the same
<zyga> hmmm
<ralsina> tell me what you get with "python -m ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools"
<zyga> python -m ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools
<zyga> /usr/bin/python: No module named platform.linux
<ralsina> zyga: ok, I think I have a clue now
<ralsina> zyga: friday we changed how the python modules are imported and something is broken.
<zyga> ralsina, you have a custom import hook?
<ralsina> please run "python -v -m ubuntuone.platform.linux.tools" and put the output in a pastebin
<zyga> ralsina, I looked a the package and it looks normal to me, I'm surely missing something
<ralsina> zyga: pth files
<ralsina> zyga: or could be a stale .pyc file
<zyga> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567301/
<ralsina> zyga: ok, I'll read that. It's going to take a little while ;-)
<ralsina> zyga: do you have a /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/libubuntuone/ubuntuone/__init__.py ?
<zyga> yes
<zyga> $ ls -ld /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/libubuntuone/ubuntuone/__init__.py
<zyga> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2011-02-14 13:26 /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/libubuntuone/ubuntuone/__init__.py
<zyga> I checked that too while looking at package structure
<ralsina> Well, you shouldn't!
<zyga> hmm, why not?'
<ralsina> At least I don't have it :-)
<zyga> w8
<zyga> oh
<ralsina> dpkg -S that file?
<zyga> already did
<zyga> not found
<zyga> hmmmm
<ralsina> Well, that's the problem, you have bits and pieces of some old ubuntuone thing. Before the change, they were later in the path than the oficial one. Now they are earlier, and are breaking things.
<zyga> I remember one thing
<zyga> just a second
<zyga> let me check
<zyga> hmm
<zyga> I thought this might be caused by http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=479852
<ubot4> Debian bug 479852 in python-central "python-central: does not remove files when upgrading to a version not using pycentral" [Important,Open]
<zyga> but I don't think so anymore
<zyga> it's related to older pycentral
<zyga> so...
<zyga> any more ideas how this could have stayed behind
<ralsina> zyga: no idea really
<ralsina> But I found the same thing in one of my VMs for another module
<zyga> so it could be a more common bug
<zyga> I'm trying to think if this machine was hit by any random crash but I cannot think of anything really
<zyga> and this issue popped out as soon as I started using the nightly ppa
<ralsina> zyga: there is something broken here, it's just that I don't know what it is yet
<ralsina> zyga: but I have a VM with very broken imports like yours
<ralsina> zyga: I have a whole set of modules in /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone-client that I have no idea where they came from
<ralsina> Do you?
<zyga> zero idea, I don't know how pycentral works, all I know is that it tries to maintain the source away from the .pyc files for each python version
<zyga> it looks like stale cache, leftovers from previous installation, right?
<zyga> that were not removed for some reason
<zyga> perhaps doko knows more
<ralsina> zyga: probably the uninstall script failed badly
<ralsina> I am snapshotting the VM to check if removing that folder fixes the problem
<zyga> k
<zyga> ralsina, yet another reason why dpkg should not have so many scripts and should just use triggers and other declarative actions
<ralsina> zyga: still broken
<ralsina> I need to look much deeper, sorry
<zyga> ralsina, I'm playing with pycentral binary
<zyga> sure
<ralsina> zyga: I wish so much dpkg -S had told me those files were symlinks to files owned by a deb :-(
<zyga> ralsina, what did you do exactly?
<ralsina> zyga: nothing irreversible ;-)
<ralsina> zyga: do you have a /usr/lib.python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/ ? Deleting that fixed it for me.
<zyga> ralsina, no I dont
<zyga> hmmm
<zyga> odd
<ralsina> zyga: grmbl
<ralsina> oops that 'slib/python2.6 :-)
<ralsina> I can't copy/paste from that VM so I am retyping and made a typo
<zyga> ralsina, you mean /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ ?
<zyga> I still don't have ubuntuone there
<ralsina> zyga: yes, it was a typo
<ralsina> zyga: do you have a libubuntuone installed?
<zyga> if you mean libubuntuone-1.0-1 then yes
<ralsina> ok, uninstall it
<alecu> hey all, I need some reviews here: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/aggregator-fixes/+merge/49806
<beuno> alecu, looking
<nessita> alecu: I'll review
<ralsina> alecu: small thing I noticed about notifications: starting nautilus will always cause a "file sync finished" bubble.
<zyga> ralsina, gone
<alecu> ralsina, weird. How are you restarting nautilus? by killing it?
<zyga> that fixed i
<ralsina> alecu: yes, I am testing the plugin :-)
<zyga> :-)
<zyga> ralsina, can you please enlighten me
<ralsina> zyga: I have absolutely no idea why that happened :-)
<zyga> ralsina, hmm :D
<nessita> alecu: very likely that nautilus is trigerring a GetPublicFIles that translates to a command
<ralsina> zyga: but if reinstalling it does it again, file a bug ;-)
<ralsina> yes, a python script that calls getpublicfiles does that too
<dobey> meh
<alecu> nessita, right! good point.
<ralsina> But I don't think that should cause bubbles
<zyga> ralsina, sure
<nessita> alecu: try with magicicada and an IDLE syncdaemon
<alecu> nessita, queueing command (0/1): GetPublicFiles
<alecu> nessita, it's exactly that.
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so, the sile sync complete is kinda a true message
<nessita> file*
<nessita> though we may hid that?
<ralsina> we should only start bubbling with upload/download
<beuno> +1
<ralsina> BTW, can anyone tell me why this script is broken? https://pastebin.canonical.com/43304/
<tumbleweed> zyga: might as well stick my nose in here then
<nessita> ralsina: broken how?
<ralsina> nessita: as in "not working" and "I am clueless about twisted" :-)
<ralsina> I am trying to debug why nautilus is not getting anything back from getpublicfiles
<ralsina> And I am not being able to get anything myself. But I am not sure if it's because my script sucks or not .
<zyga> ralsina, reinstalling that library did not cause a regression
<ralsina> zyga: ok, so it's magic.
<zyga> tumbleweed, ralsina has a VM with a snapshot that shows the broken state
<alecu> yes, we will only bubble with upload/download in an upcoming branch, there's a bug for it...
<alecu> bug #715842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715842 in ubuntuone-client "Percentage in notification is a bit off: Uploaded 52/52 files, 95% completed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715842
<zyga> tumbleweed, I got this broken state by installing a few packages form ubuntuone nightly ppa
<tumbleweed> zyga: aha, which ones, and do we know how thy are broken?
 * tumbleweed is no expert here, but I have a fair understanding of the python helpers
<ralsina> tumbleweed: the fun part is that libubuntuone is not even about python. It's about mono
<zyga> tumbleweed, so looking back at my scrollback here, there seems to be a /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/libubuntuone/ubuntuone/__init__.py that should be gone, it was present in an older version of a library
<zyga> ralsina, (if I miss something please correct me)
<ralsina> zyga: no, that was not the problem. That file was a symlink to the one python-ubuntuone-client installed.
<ralsina> Or maybe not, I don't remember anymore :-(
<zyga> ralsina, hmm, sorry, so what was the problem?
<ralsina> zyga: sadly the problem in my VM is only similar, but not the same.
<zyga> tumbleweed, from the end user point of view a python import was failing, the package that shipped the python modules was okay but the cache was still holding older .pyc files that broke the import sequence
<nessita> ralsina: well, several things. You're not using the reactor how is supposed to be used. You need to install a particular reactor (glib's, gtk's, etc). I switch to use the gobject loop, and is working. The second error is that the list is not returned, but signal back with 'PublicFileList' signal
<mandel> ralsina: is there a stand up?
<nessita> mandel: wow! I completely forgot
<nessita> me (no notes yet)
<mandel> me
<alecu> me (no notes yet either)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey, thisfred?
<zyga> nessita, u1 control panel fails to work when you have static IP assigned, is there any way to force it to assume network is present?
<nessita> zyga: it checks against network manager. If network manager reports no connection, then U1 thinks you have no connection
<nessita> zyga: we have some bugs to support more net managers, but no schedule to work on those any time soon
<thisfred>  me
<thisfred> sry
<tumbleweed> zyga: ok, unofrtunately ppas make digging through build history hard :)
<ralsina> me
<zyga> nessita, network manager is not started if all your interfaces are configured in /etc/network/interfaces
<tumbleweed> which ppa was this?
<zyga> tumbleweed, let me check
<nessita> zyga: yeah
<nessita> zyga: not sure what good solution we can provide there
<zyga> tumbleweed, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu maverick main
<dobey> zyga: networkmanager is started, it's just not used. does it work if you uninstall networkmanager?
<zyga> dobey, let see
<dobey> me
<zyga> ah, sorry I did not have n-m installed
<dobey> if u1cp doesn't work without nm installed, then it is a bug in u1cp
<ralsina> nessita, start!
<zyga> dobey, then it's a bug I guess
<nessita> DONE: day off. Last Friday I coded several branches for small style fixes to the control panel UI.
<nessita> TODO: file storage API work
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<nessita> sorry, NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: IPC servercie & client on windows.
<mandel> TODO: Ensure all tests pass, talk with claire about windows installer UI. Talke with ralsina about starting ubuntu sso UI on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> LOVE: http://bit.ly/fBZawM
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: fought *a lot* with VirtualBox, and the xorg from alpha2 just won't work with 3d needed for unity. Installed alpha2 in the desktop, so now I'm maverick free. Finished a branch to add a config option to disable notifications (part I) that's up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/aggregator-fixes/+merge/49806
<alecu> TODO: finish part 2, catch up with DroidCouch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> THISFRED: you
<thisfred> DONE: started on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-one-couch | tried more things to get Unity on nvidia working and failed
<thisfred> TODO: Bug #719039, Bug #719042, Bug #702183, Bug #702116, make UDF notifications aggregate
<thisfred> BLOCKED: unity/nvidia
<thisfred> HATE: binary drivers, and depending on stuff that isn't ready
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719039 in ubuntu-one-couch "Fix ubuntuone-couch-query to work with current SSO code (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719039
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719042 in ubuntu-one-couch "Add tests and refactor out code to a library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to show and update a progressbar in the Ubuntu One launcher for pending operations (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702116
<thisfred> ralsina!
<ralsina> DONE: lots of bug triaging, canonicaladmin, sprint planning (ask me!)
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 6 tons of bugs, some coding (my days are all alike)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 718806, updated servers for u1sync split,
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee mustic store fixes, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty, server upgrade fail
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718806 in tarmac "LP EDGE is no more (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718806
<thisfred> alecu: you have unity working on virtualbox now, or not?
<alecu> thisfred, not
<ralsina> comment time!
<thisfred> ah :(
<thisfred> same here
<alecu> thisfred, I ended up with a full bare install on the desktop.
<dobey> ralsina: computers hate me.
<thisfred> right. And that also doesn't work for me
<mandel> ralsina: are you done with  the sprint planning?
<ralsina> I wonder if a eee 701 is enough for unity. It'sthe only box I can do bare installs in
<mandel> also, any spanish speaker should watch the link I added :P
<ralsina> mandel: it's advancing!
<alecu> thisfred, oh, and the nVidia binary drivers won't work at all, so I ended up using the open source experimental (noveau), and it works just fine.
<alecu> thisfred, I think I've got a nVidia 6600 something
<thisfred> alecu:  really? nouveau did not yet work for me yesterday
<nessita> ralsina: fell yourself asked about sprint planning
<ralsina> SPRINT NEWS: the new plan is 2 sprints
<dobey> ralsina: i think that machine is poulsbo, so i doubt it
<thisfred> alecu: ah yeah, my hardware is probably older than that
<ralsina> dobey: no, it's pre-poulsbo. i815? 845?
<alecu> thisfred, yeah, I'm pretty sure it depends on the hardware a lot...
<dobey> ralsina: oh, then it might work, depends on how much GL support unity needs. the i815 isn't that great at it
<ralsina> dobey: it was enough for compiz a while ago. And even kwin 3d effects worked somewhat.
<thisfred> 2 sprints? Is that serious?
<ralsina> thisfred: or rather a split sprint not-in-parallel
<thisfred> ah ok
<alecu> ralsina, how comes?
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> One in BA with most of the team, focused on killing bugs pre-release
<ralsina> Another in London with Manuel, me, chipaca and UX help
<mandel> alecu: i dont like u ;)
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, a while ago. :)
<ralsina> The London sprint is about the windows port
<mandel> hehe
<alecu> oh, that makes sense.
<ralsina> dobey: a while as in "last november" :-)
<ralsina> dobey: of course it was using Arch, so who knows ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I don't think arch makes magical gl drivers
<ralsina> alecu: it's the other way around, They don't freaking touch xorg :-)
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> So, I am now starting the formal process to get the sprint(s) on the way, so everyone but mandel should schedule april 4th-8th as sprint time, and mandel should think about april 11th-15th
<dobey> my old laptop has i815 i think, but i uninstalled unity and all that jazz and switched to metacity, because i don't like spending all my time in swap
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> dobey: I have 4GB of ram (and a 4GB SSD ;-)
<tumbleweed> zyga, ralsina: looks like you didn't do any cleanup after migrating from python-central to python-support
<tumbleweed> http://wiki.debian.org/Python/central2support
<dobey> ralsina: you have 4GB of ram in an eee 701?
<ralsina> tumbleweed: could be!
<nessita> ralsina: be sure to ping CardinalFang and vds (if they are coming to the sprint), since they may not paying attention to this
<ralsina> dobey: oh, no 2GB
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<tumbleweed> anyway, these days you should probably use dh_python2, which handles cleanup :)
<dobey> my old laptop has 512M
<dobey> which should be well more than enough to live on
<vds> nessita, thx, I was not paying attention
<dobey> but alas
<ralsina> dobey: it came with 512MB. It now has 6hour battery, and a touchscreen. It's pimped to the limits :-)
<zyga> tumbleweed, thanks for digging into this
<thisfred> ralsina: but no ticket buying yet, right?
<tumbleweed> zyga: that was a quick skim. I don't know *exactly* what you are seeing
<ralsina> dobey: see what tumbleweed said, we have been experiencing some hiccups on maverick nightlies because of that
<dobey> ralsina: another 512M stick for my old laptop would be like $500+
<ralsina> thisfred: not yet, I'll let you know
<thisfred> kthx
<zyga> tumbleweed, but it could be this precisely, ralsina will look at this from their perspective
<ralsina> zyga: I will try at least.
<dobey> i am pretty sure dh_python2 vs dh_pysupport have nothing to do with issues in nightlies
<dobey> and dh_python2 is new, and not available on lucid/maverick afaik
<ralsina> dobey: I had a whole set of ubuntuone-client files in /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages that shouldn't have been there. No idea why, though.
<tumbleweed> correct, not in lucid
<dobey> ralsina: you did a ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr && make install probably
<tumbleweed> /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages is either created by install or pycentral. python-support uses pymodules
<ralsina> dobey: yes I did. Oops.
<ralsina> damn nautilus testing :-)
<ralsina> zyga's was really something else.
<dobey> ralsina: make -C nautilus install-extensionLTLIBRARIES
<ralsina> dobey: didn't work because of libubuntuone
<ralsina> libsyncdaemon, sorry
<dobey> well
<CardinalFang> So, I have the date, but what city?
<dobey> make -C libsyncdaemon install-libLTLIBRARIES
<thisfred> CardinalFang: BA
<ralsina> CardinalFang: BA
<ralsina> dobey: it's a VM, I should just throw them away every day ;-)
<dobey> also that
<thisfred> http://tinysong.com/jrbi
<dobey> so what was zyga's problem?
<ralsina> One important thing: dobey, lucid nightlies are broken
<ralsina> because python-couchdb is not available, IIUC
<dobey> please define broken
<dobey> yes it is
<dobey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+files/python-couchdb_0.8-0ubuntu1%7Elucid1_all.deb
<ralsina> dobey, ask chad and vds, they are saying it on #desktop+
<ralsina> Also, the rythmbox plugin is completely broken on natty because of plugin API changes. I will be taking a look myself today.
<zyga-afk> dobey, I'll tell you in 30 minj
<ralsina> anything else? anyone? anyone? bueller?
<dobey> life is broken
<ralsina> Oh, please, quick report in private by everyone, because I have team leads today!
<dobey> the only remaining uninstalled motherboard/cpu combo i have that i know works, is the one i have that doesn't have on-board video, and i don't have any PCI or PCIx video cards lying around :(
<nessita> ralsina: the working example is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/567329/
<ralsina> nessita: cool!
<ralsina> nessita: the bad news is that means I have no idea why it's broken on nautilus+libsyncdaemon
<nessita> ralsina: is nautilus waiting for the signals?
<nessita> ralsina: I changed your script considerably, please check that nautilus is doing the proper stuff
<ralsina> nessita: nautilus calls libsyncdaemon and sets a callback
<ralsina> So maybe that's the problem, that it's trying to use a callback instead of a signal
<nessita> ralsina: libsyncdaemon should be waiting for the proper signal, you should check that
<ralsina> nessita: will check
<ralsina> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_712674_on_1.4 is not landing. Is something broken?
<ralsina> In the branch, I mean ;-)
<dobey> my server is broken
<ralsina> dobey: well, that explains it. Good luck with that
<dobey> yeah, best buy opens in ~10 min, so i'm about to head up there to see if i can get some parts or just buy another machine to use as a server
<ralsina> dobey: why don't we use this to ask for canonical server to run tarmac?
<ralsina> dobey: it's unfair to you that you have to manage that on your own hardware
<dobey> because either way i still need to fix my server for other reasons
<ralsina> dobey: sure you have to, but it's just weird :-)
<dobey> well i don't want to have to run tarmac on my machines either, so yes, i would love to get it moved to a magical VM thing. but right this second my network is in utter despair
<dobey> i had to ifconfig/route add to get my workstation back on, because i have no dhcp/etc at the moment. and i can't even connect via wifi if i need to use my laptop for something :)
<ralsina> dobey: like the good old times :-)
<dobey> and we really need to come up with a good plan forhaving the magical VM stuff, because just having losoas control everything will be horrible pain for us and them both
<ralsina> dobey: ok, I'll ask in team leads who I need to bug to move tarmac to official hardware
<ralsina> and that without l*sas
<dobey> we need our own metal running UEC wtih VMs that we can actually do stuff in without having to deal with vogon beauracratic methods to make changes :)
<ralsina> exactly
<ralsina> basically more or less like toay but out of your living room ;-)
<dobey> anyway, off to recover from my mini disaster. be back shortly
<ralsina> go ahead, good luck!
<rye> facundobatista, is it ok that i got this exception after removing the file from the share (as another user) ? = http://paste.ubuntu.com/567345/ (file.flv was supposed to screen the filename :) )
<facundobatista> rye, it's not ok, it's a bug that alecu is aware, but it's just a zeitgeist detail, won't afect your syncing
<alecu> I am aware!
<rye> alecu, thanks!, ah, zg_listener, missed that
<alecu> thisfred, that mirah song is lovely
<thisfred> alecu: yeah I really like it
<CardinalFang> beuno, this music-app "prepare" error nearly has be flummoxed.  I'm sorry it's taking so long.  I'm going down deep in the OS source to find out the cause.
<beuno> CardinalFang, cool. Lets give it another day, otherwise lets just download and tell the user it can't be streamed. Sound good?
<CardinalFang> beuno, yeah.
<dobey> oi
 * nessita -> lunch
<dobey> alright, lunch times for me too
<birdybee> hi, i can't connect to ubuntu one on either of my maverick machines. ubuntu one preferences just says unknown
<nessita> birdybee: hey there
<birdybee> hi
<nessita> birdybee: hve you tried removing your tokens from the keyring?
<birdybee> tokens from keyring?
<nessita> birdybee: system -> preferences -> pasword and encryption keys
<nessita> birdybee: in there, right click to the entry that has 'Ubuntu One' in its name
<nessita> and delete
<birdybee> ok, deleted
<nessita> re open preferences
<nessita> birdybee: you should be prompted to login to Ubuntu One
<birdybee> k, entering credentials...
<birdybee> hm, it started reuploading 30k files i had previously unchecked for syncing, and deleted from web interface...ugh
<birdybee> but why does it do that? is there a file or something with a list of places to sync?
<birdybee> cause in nautilus, it isn't shared anymore, and i have deleted it from web ui
<birdybee> nessita; (bump for attention) :P
<nessita> birdybee: well, when syncdaemon starts, it performs a local rescan, where it build a match between what is on your hard drive and in your local metadata
<nessita> birdybee: once that's done, it will connect to the server to actually sync up everything
<nessita> that's when the syncdaemon should realize it should not upload all those files
<nessita> birdybee: anyways, let me point you to someone from that particular area
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<birdybee> hm, i just noticed in magicicada that it starts to upload files
<nessita> birdybee: do you know if you have your logs in DEBUG mode?
<birdybee> isn't there like a config file or anything, that lists directories?
<birdybee> erm
<birdybee> i don't know
<nessita> in maverick, without our nightlies PPA, nopes
<birdybee> k, that's a no then :)
<birdybee> pure maverick here
<facundobatista> nessita, pong
<nessita> birdybee: let me put you in contact with facundobatista, he should be able to help you debug
<birdybee> weird, cause both my machines were working, now, none of them :)
<birdybee> ok
<nessita> facundobatista: birdybee is reporting that "it started reuploading 30k files i had previously unchecked for syncing, and deleted from web interface...ugh"
<nessita> (about syncdaemon)
<nessita> facundobatista: can you please help him/her digging into what is going on?
<facundobatista> nessita, do you know what "unchecked for syncing" means?
<birdybee> well, i first did stop syncing this, on the folder, then i deleted the folder in webinterface on server
<nessita> facundobatista: nopes, but you can ask directly the reporter :-)
<birdybee> i figured that was the way to get rid of the content
<birdybee> that would be me :)
<birdybee> facundobatista, did i do it wrong?
<nessita> birdybee: how did you 'stop syncing this'? using nautilus and the checkbox in the ribbon?
<birdybee> i rightclicked folder, and stop syncing this folder
<birdybee> then i deleted the content in one.ubuntu.com web ui
<nessita> facundobatista: ok, uncheck for syncing is translated to delete the UDF in the plugin
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> facundobatista: I'm more worry about syncdaemon uploading the same even if the UDF was removed in the web ui
<facundobatista> birdybee, I would need to see the logs, could you please zip your log directory and send that to me?
<birdybee> nessita, ok, it went back to unknown now, and magicicada is just grey, and nothing happens anywhere related to ubuntu one...
<dobey> fun
<beuno-lunch> almost like a statik-split
<birdybee> nessita, you there?
<karni> facundobatista: this is probably somewhere in the sources, could you tell me how SD handles such situation: a file appears in the synced folder. SD makes a file on the server and starts uploading content - in the mean time, it receives the notification of newVolumeGeneration. how does it know it shouldn't start downloading the file which it is uploading?
<karni> facundobatista: does it try to enqueue the download command, but since upload is still in processed queues, it doesn't enqueue it/cancels the download, or some other approach?
<karni> facundobatista: by "somewhere in the sources" I meant somewhere deep..
<facundobatista> karni, the new volume generation is because a change in that very file?
<karni> facundobatista: either because we just made the server create a new file or started uploading the content, yes.
<karni> facundobatista: it's a new file that appeared in the system (say, somebody pasted it into a synced folder)
<karni> facundobatista: I just don't want to invent the wheel for 2nd time, that's why I thought I'd ask how you guys handle this.
<nessita> dobey: hey there. did you see bug #717829?
<ubot4> nessita: Bug 717829 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/717829 is private
<dobey> no
<facundobatista> karni, the "magic" for that is in handle_AQ_DELTA_OK in Sync
<karni> facundobatista: thank you
<ralsina> nessita: I saw something similar this morning on maverick and it was because of old pyc files left around
<karni> facundobatista: I'm sorry I don't have more, I owe you a beer or couple more ;)
<nessita> ralsina: the bug has zillion of duplicates
<ralsina> nessita: ugh
<facundobatista> karni, we'll meet somewhen, and I'll remember that :)
<karni> facundobatista: :)
<ralsina> nessita: I am now switching to those versions to see if it happens to me too
<ralsina> nessita: nope, doesn't happen
<nessita> ralsina: I believe you, but I also believe the several bug reports :-)
<nessita> ralsina: how are you testing?
<ralsina> nessita: dobey just answered the bug as "you are missing an update" it seems
<ralsina> nessita: uninstalled ubuntuone, and installed the versions listed in UbuntuOneClientPackages.txt
<dobey> well
<ralsina> It happened to a guy 20 minutes ago, though
<dobey> UbuntuOneClientPackages.txt doesn't list all the ubuntuone related packages that might be installed
<ralsina> dobey: yeah, but it was just something I could try
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> It's reported on L M and N :-(
<ralsina> I am now installing a fresh natty VM to see if it happens, just to be sure,  but I really doubt it.
<ralsina> Oh, great, here I was trying to fix the rhythmbox music store plugin and now all python plugins for rhythmbox are broken.
<ralsina> What a crappy day am I having.
<dobey> ralsina: i think bug #718760 is a dupe of one you were already fixing the other day, no?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718760 in ubuntuone-client "problems with already published files in nautilus (affects: 1) (heat: 502)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718760
<ralsina> dobey: yep, that would be... bug #701557 I think
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701557 in ubuntuone-client "In nautilus and the ubuntuone-indicator "Copy the link" of a published file disappear after time (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701557
<ralsina> dobey: but calling what I did "fixing" is wildly optimistic.
<dobey> well
<dobey> arranging to be slightly less broken, if you will
<beuno-lunch> CardinalFang, any eureka moments?
<beuno-lunch> I don't think I'm eating lunch
<ralsina> dobey: not even that
<ralsina> mostly, I have no idea what's broken. I think it's libsyncdaemon but I am not sure yet.
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: I've been discussing bug #715842 with lucio, and I think I found a better way to display that
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715842 in ubuntuone-client "Percentage in notification is a bit off: Uploaded 52/52 files, 95% completed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715842
<alecu> I will use nessita's and lucio suggestion, and will count *all* operations, even those that are not Upload and Downloads
<alecu> and we will not show individual file progress, but just the percentage.
<alecu> something like:
<ralsina> alecu: fine
<alecu> "Uploading 53 files, Downloading 30 files
<alecu> 40% completed."
<nessita> alecu: that looks pretty good
<nessita> alecu: and it simplifies things for you, right?
<alecu> yes, it means less code :-)
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> less code is better code.
<CardinalFang> beuno, no "Eureka"s yet.
<CardinalFang> beuno, I'm merging upstream's updates also.
<beuno> CardinalFang, ah, cool
<beuno> did we send Sindre the playlist work karni did?
<alecu> beuno, Sinde?
<beuno> alecu, Sindre, the subsonic upstream dev
<karni> beuno: I was wondering if anybody tested that IRL, but I heard jblout doesn't hang around any more
<alecu> oh, I thought "Sinde", as in the anti-internet spanish law.
<beuno> karni, we did plenty, yes
<karni> beuno: oh.. good. was it okey?
<beuno> alecu, heh
<beuno> karni, yeap, lovely
<karni> beuno: I think that Sindre may come up with a cleaner solution as an upstream developer, but that did the trick :)
<karni> cool
<alecu> karni, question for you: I'm working on adding Ubuntu One support to DroidCouch, and I was wondering if you already use OAuth in android to talk to Ubuntu One web servers (for publishing, and similar operations)
<karni> alecu: indeed, we do
<alecu> karni, cool. Can you point me at some of that code?
<karni> alecu: sure. I can also tell you that there'll be an Account Authenticator on the way, so all U1 android apps will probably use that
<alecu> karni, that's "ultra-mega-cool" (tm)
<karni> alecu: since it's not ready yet, I can point you at what we've got atm
<karni> hehe
<alecu> karni, thanks for the pointers!
<karni> alecu: more coming ;D
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/async-credentials/+merge/49866 ?
<nessita> alecu_, thisfred: I assigned bug #718171 to alecu_ but any of view can tackle this (and is important! :-))
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718171 in ubuntuone-client "Untranslatable strings in ubuntuone/status/aggregator.py (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718171
<alecu_> nessita, ack
 * dobey fixes the nightlies package versions
<ralsina> nessita: I just finished a clean natty + updates install and everything works great.
<nessita> ralsina: bug reports keep coming in
<ralsina> nessita: no idea about those really :-(
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what to say. dobey, do you have any ide what is going on (with platform.tools bug)?
<dobey> other than people not having the latest updates for all packages, no
<dobey> i would need more information to say anything else.
<dobey> my guess is an older version of python-ubuntuone or python-ubuntuone-control-panel is installed
<karni> nessita: if I may ask, grep "check_conditions" * under /syncdaemon folder returns only action_queue and volume_manager. is VM the only one calling check_conditions in case of SV_FREE_SPACE ?
<nessita> karni: I have absolutely no idea :-) I can look in the source code if you need some help
<karni> nessita: no it's ok. I don't think grep would like to me. I was just suprized that all this checking was implemented only for 'got free space!' event ;)
<karni> nessita: I just expected more conditions on which commands could be waiting
<karni> but since markers are treated separately, there's not much left for *conditions*
<nessita> karni: right. facundobatista is the master nehind all that magic ;-)
<nessita> behind*
 * facundobatista takes a pidgin out of his hat
<karni> nessita: I didn't want to overuse his helping hand
<karni> hahah
<facundobatista> karni, don't worry, I'm glad you ask these stuff
 * facundobatista has a nice beer counter
<karni> facundobatista: deal is a deal, true! but I should be getting some for the lack of documentation, too ;) !
<facundobatista> karni, so, which was the question?
<facundobatista> karni, you write that documentation using my responses, and I *surely* will buy you beer :p
<karni> sometimes I think that this is not documented more then comments and /docs because somebody could start reversing this and write an OS server ;d
<karni> facundobatista: hahah
<karni> facundobatista: it's fine. the question was about who's calling check_conditions() on action queue - grep only showed volume_manager so I was a little suprized
<karni> I expected more conditions, but there aren't any more than SV_FREE_SPACE or whatever it was exactly :)
<facundobatista> karni, the check_conditions call is a kind of "hey, commands, check if you have your conditions to run ok because something may have changed"
<facundobatista> the only "condition" to stop something, today, is free space in the server, that stop uploads
<karni> facundobatista: right. but that's only invoked by the volume_manager in one place. am I right?
<karni> aha, right
<facundobatista> so, when VM notices that the free space changed, it calls check_conditions
<karni> right. and if theres no network, StatesManager (through NetworkManager or whatever it was) shuts down the queue of commands
<karni> correct?
<karni> RequestQueue.stop() runs .cleanUp() on every command, from what I recall
<facundobatista> karni, you still with unleashed-queues-6?
<karni> facundobatista: I'm looking at free-the-queue but I haven't looked at the diff exactly
<karni> facundobatista: anything I should be aware of? major changes?
<facundobatista> karni, more than shut it down, it stops it, and the queue stops the commands in it
<karni> hmm RequestQueue.stop(self) is a one-liner now, self.active = False
<karni> facundobatista: interesting. there's no call to check_conditions on a cmd in RequestQueue.check_conditions(self). just _run_command(cmd) - does that check for conditions?
<facundobatista> karni, btw, all this changed heavily in unleashed-queues-7
<facundobatista> karni, the command life cycle is simpler now
<karni> I'm fcked. I can't keep up with you (which isn't your fault)
<karni> I wanted to port the SD to have a very cool queueing logic in U1F
<karni> I ended up in such a huge machinery I wasn't sure it was a good idea any more. And day by day, you simplify things.
<karni> If only we would code U1F in April or May, instead of know when there are so many chages :(
<karni> *changes
 * karni cries in the corner
<facundobatista> karni, see it this way: you can ask me what changed, I can not ask anyone what I will do in the future :p
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> see ya guys tomorrow!
<karni> facundobatista: I don't blame you, don't get me wrong. I'm blaming the timing U1F was called into living (d'oh)
<karni> bye nessita
<facundobatista> nessita, chau
<ralsina> bye all!
 * karni gets back to work
<ralsina> dobey: that platform.tools bug has stopped being reported 3 hours ago. I am betting on a package being stuck as you said, but let's check it tomorrow, ok?
<dobey> ok
<karni> facundobatista: free-the-queue came after unleash-the-queues-7, yup?
<karni> so there's no 'canceled' in AQC anymore huh.. okey
<facundobatista> karni, nop
<karni> facundobatista: wait. that was considering 'canceled', not the branches question ;) ?
<facundobatista> karni, IIRC, I did unleash-the-queues-7 and unleash-the-queues-8, and didn't touch the client until today (unrelated)
<karni> aha
<karni> what was free-the-quueue then?
 * karni gets -8 branch
<karni> I just want to make sure I'm looking at the lastest sources
<facundobatista> karni, well... the latest source is trunk
<facundobatista> karni, but yes, all the heavy changes stopped in the -8 branch
<karni> facundobatista: perfect, thanks
<facundobatista> (until next week or the other, where I resume these changes)
<karni> facundobatista: I'll be happy to work with -8 till that time. Please ping me when you roll out some bigger changes :)
<facundobatista> karni, ok!
<karni> facundobatista: huge thanks!
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2011-02-16
<karni> take care! cat /me | bed
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<JamesTait> Hello, hello!
<duanedesign> rye: i have a couple bugs like bug 703033. Are you ok with making that one the 'master' bug report to dupe others againstA?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703033 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Unchecking 'synchronize this folder' doesn't stop synchronization (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703033
<duanedesign> hello JamesTait
<rye> duanedesign, yes, i am ok with that and was actuallly going to file a bug re: DeleteVolume not being prioritized or pushed to the top of the queue
<rye> thanks for reminding!
<JamesTait> Hey duanedesign. :)
<duanedesign> rye: before I start looking I thought I might ask you. Is there a bug for the way Ubuntu One handles the tokens i.e. People having to manually purge the token ?
<duanedesign> handles == handled
<duanedesign> i think this was fixed
<rye> duanedesign, in case auth fails the token stays in the keyring and it is not removed. hmm
<rye> duanedesign, need to check how then controlpanel works
<rye> we just fixed a runaway server instance that was causing /files/ to OOPS, it did not want to rollback to the previous revision while all other servers were ok.
<karni> hi guys. you working like ants from the very morning :)
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi there :)
<mandel> duanedesign, rye: ping
<mandel> one question, in ubuntu sso, do we have an email validation if the user sugned through the desktop sso client?
<rye> mandel, yes
<karni> I have to leave for few hours, be back later.
<rye> mandel, which calls SSO method to validate the email token
<mandel> rye: so the user gets and email and validats is that right?
<mandel> rye: there is no need to copy the token, is there?
<rye> mandel, yes, everything is done via email click-through
<mandel> rye: ok, so click here to confirm email thing, ok, thx :)
<rye> mandel, you are very welcome
<mandel> :)
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<ralsina_errands> hello alecu!
<ralsina> To whom it may concern: standup in 8 minutes. That's you dobey alecu nessita thisfred mandel!
<ralsina> I have a call at exactly the standup's time, so please post everything and argue, but I will probably not be paying attention then
<alecu> me
<dobey> lies
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me (no notes yet)
<dobey> me
<alecu> (no notes yet too)
<ralsina> yes, I lied, I am looking
<alecu> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: a branch to fix bug #717172, bug #715842, bug #715887, needs one more review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/config-notifications-2/+merge/49904
<alecu> TODO: API work: add OAuth to DroidCouch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: worked on u1 couchdb API
<thisfred> TODO: finish and package API, some u1client UI wrap up
<thisfred> BLOCKED: still no unity
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 717172 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Allow pynotify notifications to be enabled/disabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715842 in ubuntuone-client "Percentage in notification is a bit off: Uploaded 52/52 files, 95% completed (affects: 1) (heat: 87)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715887 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Notify-OSD messages say "your cloud" (affects: 1) (heat: 542)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715887
<thisfred> mandel!
<mandel> DONE: added refactoring of dbus. Fixed merge issues. Talked with  UX about windows installation. Added remote objects for IPC on  Windows.
<mandel> TODO: more IPC merging dicussiones. More UX dicussions.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: brought back my server, fixed nightlies versioning
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee mustic store fixes, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<mandel> dobey: is it a murder trial or just someone that stole a car?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i haven't been called in yet
<ralsina> dobey, could you do the stable-1.4  version of this trivial branch? I am VM-less until later: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/714976
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714976 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Can't Synchronize folder ~/Ubuntu One Music (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ralsina> dobey: or rather forget it, I'll do it eventually
 * dobey forgets
<ralsina> anyone has handy the wiki page with the whole setup of the development environment?
<ralsina> I am having to reinstall all my VMs because of VirtualFreakingBox
<alecu> ralsina, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> alecu: there's also the ssh keys and bzr setup, the dailies, that kind of thing.
<alecu> oh, right. :-)
<ralsina> alecu: not that it's all in that page anyway, either
<alecu> ralsina, that's: "rsync .ssh .gnupg .bazaar ... newlocation" for me!
<ralsina> alecu: well, since no Linux VM boots at the moment, that's not doable :-)
<alecu> ouch
<ralsina> alecu: and I don't have the setup in the "outer" box, which is just for switching VMs
<ralsina> But now I will have everything on ubuntuone, of course ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: chipaca was doing a fix for the platform.tools exception we saw yesterday
<ralsina> dobey: it turns out it was a problem with libubuntuone's __init__.py
<ralsina> dobey: so, if that was in the last release, we need to do a new one
<dobey> he filed it against libu1 and assigned to me, yes
<beuno> CardinalFang, so, we going down the cache-then-play route today?
<ralsina> dobey: ok, cool
<nessita> hello everyone
<Chipaca> ralsina: no, i wasn't doing a fix
<Chipaca> ralsina: I filed a bugtask on libu1, set it to critical and assigned it to dobey
<dobey> Chipaca: in manager-speak, that is "doing a fix"
<CardinalFang> beuno, almost certainly.
<Chipaca> dobey: yes... but only when it's manager-to-manager :)
<dobey> heh
 * Chipaca discovers that that hurts because it's true
<Chipaca> dear huge ants: please stop falling off the tree and onto my laptop, you're freaking me out
<ralsina> dobey: chipaca said "I am doing a branch", so I guessed he was doing it a bit more... directly ;-)
<dobey> Chipaca: maybe they are bringing you some sugar for mixing a mojito?
<ralsina> Ok, he said "I'll throw this branch up there". Maybe a branch had fallen on his keyboard and I misunderstood :-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: I was going to! but then I remembered my place :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: yeah, we shouldn't hurt developers' feelings by messing with their code!
<Chipaca> ralsina: and I did some math and realized I'd only be able to start working on the branch about this time, and ...
<Chipaca> ralsina: so 2+2=5 and i pushed it (back?) onto dobey's plate
<alecu> hello there, nessita. Didn't see you coming :-)
<nessita> hi alecu, how are you?
<alecu> great!
<alecu> thisfred, can I ask you for this review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/config-notifications-2/+merge/49904
<ralsina> oh, hello nessita
<thisfred> alecu: yep, I'm on it
<alecu> nessita, didn't ask you about Cosquin rock. How was it?
<ralsina> Did you see Ciro y los Persas? I'm so jealous :-)
<nessita> alecu: it was awesome! I did see Ciro, he's such a show off guy :-)
<nessita> alecu: the band is called 'Ciro y los persas' but all the t-shirts and carteles only said Ciro
<alecu> nessita, is that the Ciro from Los Piojos?
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> well, come on, if he wanted to be in a band he wouldn't be in that one :-)
<nessita> but it was a really good show. I was there mainly to see No Te Va Gustar, and it was GREAT. I wore my throat out snging songs
<alecu> yes, those screaming teenager girls in music shows. I despise them.
<alecu> oh!
<Chipaca> nessita: see? I'm becoming a lot more polite. I made no joke about people's ears bleeding.
<nessita> alecu: I despise the teenager girls that screams 'I love you Emiiiii' (Emi is the band main singer). I was screaming songs, so I guess I'm cool (?)
<nessita> Chipaca: :-)
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> thisfred, when testing the branch IRL, make sure to use d-feet to turn notifications on and off thru the dbus interface.
<thisfred> alecu: sure
<alecu> nessita, I was trying to find a place to put the "enable notifications" checkbox. And I was thinking of putting it above the "Limit bandwidth" one.
<alecu> what do you think?
<nessita> alecu: makes sense. Are you doing that on the control panel or shall I?
<alecu> nessita, I can do it, sure.
<ralsina> nessita: Since I started control panel as a new user again, I noticed a bit of a problem
<nessita> ralsina: shoot
<ralsina> If you start it on a new device and go to the cloud folders tab, you see only one, and no indication of there being any others
<ralsina> because it's not connected and can't get the list
<ralsina> So, it maybe should say something about the list being possible incomplete
<ralsina> Because it seems as if the folders are just not there
<ralsina> */ (end of comment ;-)
<ralsina> Ok, gotta stop 10 mnutes to play "Powerpugg Girls Zom-B-Gone" with my son (don't ask)
<ralsina> s/pugg/puff
<alecu> me wanna play too
<nessita> ralsina: when you come back, I have a few questions from what you said
<mandel> ralsina: do choose the mojojojo one, he is waaaaaay cooler thant those girls!
<ralsina> the one where he creates the robots using kidnapped puppies is kinda cool
<nessita> Chipaca: did you receive the signed contributor agreement for Chris McGinlay?
<nessita> Chipaca: my question in particular is if that is enough
<Chipaca> nessita: you can answer that question yourself, by checking whether the person is now in https://launchpad.net/~contributor-agreement-canonical
<Chipaca> nessita: (yes)
<nessita> Chipaca: right. Thanks!
<nessita> alecu: any news/diagnosis on the tomboy server oops?
<alecu> nessita, no, I didn't do anything about that. I saw an email by Chipaca telling about some related couchdb timeouts, but didn't follow on that.
<kklimonda> Chipaca: this team doesn't list all people who's "signed" it.
<kklimonda> (I know, because I've had to sign it at some point and I'm not a member ;))
<Chipaca> kklimonda: that's an error or an omission
<Chipaca> kklimonda: it is the recommended way of figuring out if somebody has signed the agreement :)
<kklimonda> I agree, just saying that it's not a bad idea to ask anyway ;)
<kklimonda> (or someone should make sure that the list is really up to date)
<kklimonda> ok, that was a long discussion about nothing important, time to get back to work. :)
<ralsina> nessita: I'm back
<nessita> ralsina: so, I was saying. Not sure what you're saying re: device panel since either you get the full list or nothing
<nessita> ralsina: so, how did you manage to get only one item?
<ralsina> nessita: when I first opened it I got the ubuntuone folder only
<nessita> ralsina: my guess is that you have only one device in that account
<nessita> ralsina: are we talking folders or devices?
<ralsina> nessita: not the devices panel, the cloud folders panel
<nessita> ralsina: ok, that doesn't need connection
<nessita> ralsina: so you're saying all  there is to see :-)
<ralsina> "If you start it on a new device and go to the cloud folders tab, you see only one, and no indication of there being any others"
<nessita> seeing*
<ralsina> nessita: no, I had two folders shared to me and they appeared after I connected
<nessita> ralsina: ok, then syncdaemon didn't know about that before connection
<ralsina> nessita: right. But maybe we could find a way to explain that list may be incomplete
<nessita> ralsina: I think showing a message 'this list may be incomplete' will cause confusion. How will the user be able to complete it?
<ralsina> connecting
<nessita> ralsina: right now, syncdaemon doesn't need to connect every time to get the full list, only once
<ralsina> But if you are not connected the list may be incomplete anyway
<nessita> ralsina: so you may be disconnected and have a complete list
<ralsina> If you never connected it will be incomplete and empty :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, you may.
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but we can't know if the user never connected
<ralsina> That's what makes it difficult, and the reason why I didn't say how to fix it :-)
<nessita> ralsina: right :-)
<ralsina> My best guess is "if we are not connected, the list MAY be incomplete". I don't think we have more than that.
<nessita> ralsina: hum... I think this may be solved as a side effect of autoconnecting the daemon after initial device setup
<nessita> ralsina: what do you think?
<ralsina> nessita:  yes
<ralsina> the corner case would be "it's not connected and another device accepted a share" but that's a small corner
<nessita> ralsina: I already have bug #715873 to code, I guess it will cover as a side effect what you say
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715873 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Auto connect after initial setup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715873
<ralsina> Fine by me. Thanks!
<helo> do you sell ubuntu one music gift certificates?
<nessita> ralsina: thank you!
<nessita> joshuahoover: do you know the answer to helo's question?
<helo> well, not you obviously, but canonical ;)
<nessita> helo: I think no, I'm confirming
<helo> or "advance pay" etc
<helo> some way to delay the choice of what music is downloaded after the money has passed to canonical
<dobey> Chipaca, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/fix-init-py/+merge/49989
<ralsina> dobey: approved already :-)
<nessita> helo: as far as I know, no. Chipaca would you know? (helo's question 2 lines above)
<joshuahoover> helo: we do not sell music store gift certificates
<joshuahoover> nessita: ^
<nessita> ack
<helo> thanks for the detective work :)
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: but the store does allow you to redeem vouchers
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: right, we just don't sell gift certificates at this time for the store
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: right
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: I was about to add that I didn't know how you would go about buying a voucher :)
<Chipaca> helo: sorry :(
<ralsina> The person that made guake 90% transparent by default is weird.
<helo> i bet holiday sales would go up quite a bit with gift cards... universal web browser access a-la amazon mp3 would be a prior requirement i guess
<helo> their terrible "download app" approach could be avoided by using the ubuntu one cloud storage, which would make the ubuntu one music store more accessible than amazon mp3 (perhaps with the addition of a batch web browser directory download)
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: got a couple of questions about the way we create new sso account, the user validates his email address getting an email, right?
<mandel> nessita: in that email, do they have to click a link or copy pate a code?
<nessita> mandel: the copy and paste a code
<nessita> 6 characters
<mandel> nessita: now the nice question from UX, why?
<mandel> why not clicking?
<nessita> that they need to enter in our app and we send to sso for validation
<nessita> mandel: we want to abstratc the user to use a browser (email can be used from a desktop app)
<mandel> clarita: thats your answer ^
<mandel> nessita: so the user always have to go to the web to add the number oor we provide the request, right?
<nessita> mandel: the user never has to go to the web
<nessita> mandel: our app gives the text entry to enter that code
<nessita> mandel: and then we need to make another REST call to SSO server validating that code
<mandel> nessita: ok
<nessita> mandel: you can try all this IRL with the sso UI, if you want/need
<mandel> nessita: for what I understood, the ideal for clarita is that such a url is in the confirmation email, rather than copy^pasting
<nessita> mandel: who is clarita?
<clarita> hello nessita -
<clarita> I'm working in Ivanka's team
<clarita> and I'm here now.... :-)
<nessita> mandel, clarita: we can't use the REST api and get URLs in the email
<nessita> clarita: hi there! nice to meet you
<clarita> nessita: hello!
<nessita> clarita: so, I coded all the client side of the SSO service
<nessita> clarita: but we are tied to the SSO server, which is all owned by ISD team
<clarita> ok - so if we are setting up preferences at the app level, then we would have to say to the user 'go to your email and get the code'
<mandel> nessita: this is for the windows installation, in qhich we will create a user
<nessita> clarita: yes, we're already doing that. Have you tried the ubuntu app that does exactly that?
<nessita> mandel: is the same as linux, right?
<clarita> nessita: it is not that we *have* to take them to the browser, but it was one of the options we were considering... yes I've seen how it works for the Ubuntu app
<mandel> nessita: not necesarly
 * mandel runs away!
<mandel> :P
<nessita> mandel: if you plan to use the same REST API, the app will have the exact same workflow
<nessita> because the REST api enforces that workflow
<clarita> nessita: mandel: ok so it looks like keep them in the preferences set up process and say nicely 'go and copy the code and hurry back' got it
<nessita> clarita: right. In the desktop all we have is a RESTfull api to talk to the sso server. And that API enforces a particular workflow
<nessita> workflow is:
<nessita> * ask the SSO server for a captcha image
<nessita> * gather data from the user, in particular email and password and the captcha solution to the aforementioned image
<nessita> * send that to the sso sever for reistration. In that step, the email is automgically sent to the user
<nessita> * present the user with a screen to enter the code he just received from the sso server
<nessita> * send the code along with the email and password to the sso server again, for validation
<nessita> clarita, mandel: basically, the email that is sent to the user is not under our control
<clarita> nessita: OK - one question - is captcha necessary when installing the desktop app or just for web?
<nessita> clarita: mandtory for desktop
<nessita> mandatory*
<nessita> clarita: we can't register a user without proving the captcha id  + correct solution
<nessita> providing*
<nessita> ralsina: would you be available to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/async-credentials/+merge/49866 ?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, but not right away
<nessita> ralsina: np, thanks!
<mandel> nessita: what happens if the machine crashes before the code is received, do they have to start all over again?
<mandel> is windows, u know…. BSD
<nessita> mandel: no, you need to handle this case specifically, becasue the user will be already registered, so he can't register again
<nessita> mandel: you can try it on ubuntu: register and close the window without entering the code
<nessita> mandel: and then, open the sso dialog again. You will not be able to register (email already registered)
<mandel> nessita: oh interesting, and what is the work around then?
<nessita> mandel: and if you login, our app detects that you're not validated and asks for the code
<nessita> mandel: please try it IRL, is much more descriptive than what I can say here :-)
 * karni listens on
 * mandel boots the vm
<nessita> mandel, karni: the code is easy to follow at: ubuntu_sso/main.py
<clarita> nessita: mandel:  ok - please could you clarify why captcha is necessary for local installation?
<karni> nessita: cool, thanks :) I still have the doc you've sent me
<nessita> karni: yey!
<karni> :)
<nessita> clarita: we create users in SSO using an API given by the ISD team. That API requires getting a captcha and sending the solution for it.
<mandel> clarita: for not having smart people writing scripts to create a gazillion of accounts
<nessita> clarita: is not a decision made by us, but by the ISD team
<mandel> clarita: is a web solution on a desktop, not nice….
<nessita> mandel: I disagree, you can certainly write a desktop script to register tons of users
<karni> mandel: gazillion of accounts.. that reminds me I need to remove some amount of oauth tokens ;D
<nessita> karni: try the new control panel!!!
<clarita> nessita: mandel: I see - yes that's why I was confused...but I shall design with captcha! :-) thanks for the info guys
<nessita> karni: if you're using a desktop app
<nessita> clarita: have you talked with mpt? he's very familiar with the current desktop SSO app
<karni> nessita: tricky question - can I upgrade on lucid, o should I install 11.04 on a side to use it?
<mandel> nessita: well, on a desktop smarter things can be done, not only a captcha, but is not mycall anyways :P
<nessita> karni: you could use it on maverick having nightlies enabled, or natty. But not lucid
<nessita> mandel: right
<karni> nessita: np. I should upgrade anyway :) I'll try it out, thanks
<nessita> prego
<mpt> I who the what now?
<karni> hahah
<nessita> mpt: you did it!!!
<nessita> mpt: hello there! how are you?
<mpt> Hello nessita, I have a cough. How are you?
<nessita> mpt: clarita is asking me about the desktop SSO app, I thought it may be faster for her to talk to you for general doubts
<nessita> mpt: I'm great, thanks for asking :-)
 * karni silently wonders what is clarita working on
<ralsina> karni: clarita is working on UX
<mpt> nessita, I know nothing at all about the code, and the main thing I know about the design is what's wrong with it
<mpt> ;-)
<karni> ralsina: aha! :)
<nessita> mpt: well, you can tell her so we can have a SSO app for windows much better than the current one
<nessita> mpt: and yes, I wasn't expecting you to answer about the code but the UI
<clarita> mpt: I am round the corner so I will come and use the power of 'face to face conversation' :-)
<mpt> nessita, I didn't know there was one for Windows
<nessita> mpt: there will be one, apparently (I thought we were having the same one in both OS's)
<mandel> mpt, nessita: is a cparrino idea, we have the chance to improve things on other platforms
<mandel> dont kill the code monkey :P
<nessita> mandel: well, if it turns out to be better we can adapt the linux one :-)
<nessita> clarita: so, we have our hopes in you!
<nessita> mandel: please be aware of bug #709494 and the matching bug #709496 which is very important for us to handle once ISD fixes it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709494 in ubuntu-sso-client "Missing user's name field (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709494
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709496 in canonical-identity-provider "Need a way to set the 'displayname' property for newly created accounts using REST API (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709496
<ralsina> nessita: consider it a beta test for the future awesome^2 UI
<dobey> ralsina: computers are binary, so they would be 2^awesome instead
<ralsina> dobey: won't matter, awesome is a float
<DanRabbit> nessita: ping
<dobey> ralsina: i'll be sure to install a math coprocessor then
<ralsina> Yes, it requires at least a 80287
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pongale
<mandel> ralsina: how free are you to do linux reviews for code needed on windows
<mandel> ralsina: I have proposed the dbus refactored branches
<ralsina> mandel: today, not much
<mandel> ralsina: ok, then you are an average manager....
<ralsina> but I can probably do a lot tomorrow morning
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> ralsina: cool, tom morning, is it a deal? :)
<ralsina> mandel: come on, I did all your windows reviews, that earned me a small piece of heaven ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: I'll be here very early just for you
<mandel> ralsina: haha yes you did
<mandel> ralsina: cool, then we can also start taking a look at the IPC client code for the UI
<ralsina> About 6AM my time, that's 9AM UTC
<ralsina> mandel: yeah
<mandel> ralsina: dont be crazy, you can wake up like a youngperson, 6 am is just for old people ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I *am* old
<mandel> ralsina: just ping me whenever you can I'll be here
<ralsina> I go to bed at 10PM
<ralsina> i wear my pants above my navel level!
<mandel> ralsina: you said it...
<karni> mandel: you're right. young people don't wake up at 6AM. they have barely *fallen* asleep after coding till 3-4AM ;)
<dobey> mandel: i wonder if ralsina will be able to survive UDS then :P
<ralsina> dobey mandel: I am counting on jet lag for that
<ralsina> Besides, I am mild minnered but I can probably code all of you under the table. Specially if I have been drinking you under the table earlier ;-)
<dobey> careful
 * ralsina checks if "drink you under the table" means what he thinks it means. Yes!
<dobey> it means you're an alcoholic
<ralsina> dobey: I drink alcohol maybe three times a year.
<ralsina> dobey: it's just that I can drink a lot if I feel like it. It helps that alcohol is fat-soluble.
<nessita> DanRabbit: pong
<mandel> karni: indeed I"m everyday up til 2 am at least...
<mandel> ralsina: just like me, I can drink as much as I want, but I dont know one I always get drunk with the last drink
<karni> mandel: :)
<DanRabbit> nessita: I can't even remember what I was going to ask you :p
<nessita> DanRabbit: I'll be around for a while, I've just finished having lunch
<ralsina> mandel: you are a rugbier. You are all happy drunks.
<nessita> DanRabbit: ping me when you remember :-)
<DanRabbit> nessita: okay sorry :p
<dobey> ralsina: just don't let him sit down, or he'll break the chair
<mandel> dobey: that has just happened twice that i can recall...
<dobey> twice in the span of 10 days
<mandel> yes, I think i has to do with the influence of disney more than anything else
<ralsina> disney made you break chairs? That's a new one.
<mandel> ralsina: he, I'm special
<mandel> ralsina: ok, before I go, bad joke in spanish
<mandel> ralsina: conoces el chiste del hombre entre dos vallas?
<ralsina> no
<ralsina> (that was no, in spanish)
<mandel> ralsina: valla hombre, valla….
<mandel> hehehe
<ralsina> mandel: sabes como se tiene a un hombre en suspenso por 12 horas?
<mandel> ralsina: no voy a esperar tanto :P
<mandel> ralsina: good one I did not know that one hehe
<ralsina> manuel: no me rio de tí, me rio contigo, lo que pasa es que no haces tu parte! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: did you watch the link I posted the other day?
<ralsina> mandel: yes I did.
<ralsina> I can't remember it now, though
<mandel> ralsina: that's spanish humor :P
<ralsina> luckily we rejected spanish humour after the revolution of independence.
<mandel> which is a same… 'cause we are dam funny
<ralsina> It's in the constitution somewhere, "this new country rejects all hereditary titles and honours and that thing the colonial powers call humour"
<mandel> ralsina: and since then you have not tried a decent chorizo :P
<mandel> ralsina: and we make fun of you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIL1Dv_xwLE
<mandel> not oyu oyu, but the way you speak hehe
<ralsina> mandel: as long as not of me personally I don't care much ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: I speak funny even for an argentinian, so it's ok ;-)
<mandel> i managed to type you wrong 2 times.. impresive
<mandel> ralsina: that video is worth watching hehe
<ralsina> watching...
<ralsina> mandel: I hardly understand what they are saying.
<mandel> ralsina: haha the use a lot of spanish slang
<ralsina> nessita: bug #720226 could be about not having NM running?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720226 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "GUI does not update connection information (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720226
<nessita> ralsina: checking
<joshuahoover> ralsina: seems more like a support request (may be a legit bug, but hard to say)
<ralsina> BTW: I have triaged 150 bugs in a week. I am stopping for a few days except for "really" new ones.
<ralsina> joshuahoover: we could ask for the output of "u1sdtool --status" to see if syncdaemon notices the network connection.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: right...it's just that these types of bugs make a lot of noise and the user really just wants help...so it would be better if they go to ask ubuntu or /support/contact
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not sure. I don t know if the 'old' preferences (which is what this user is using) blocks on NM
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ok, is there a standard speech to send the user for support?
<joshuahoover> nessita, ralsina: it won't work if nm isn't managing the connection but is installed
<ralsina> So I can copy it ;-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: good question, let me get it for you :)
<ralsina> He added a screenshot and it looks just blank. Sadly, I have no Maverick yet.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: Thank you for taking the time to file this bug report. For this type of request, it's best to use one of the Ubuntu One support channels listed at https://one.ubuntu.com/support/  If this is a bug we'll be sure it gets updated here with steps to reproduce and other important information that helps us figure out the root cause of the bug.
<ralsina> and mark it invalid?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yes, please :) seems harsh but ultimately, the user wants help...if it happens to be a legit bug then that's just a coincidence ;)
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> that bug is against lucid
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes?
<dobey> not maverick
<joshuahoover> dobey: right
<ralsina> ok, I have no lucid either
<dobey> and the preferences dialog doesn't give two shakes about NM
<dobey> it just makes the REST calls
<ralsina> dobey: but it's not getting anything back in the REST calls, right?
<dobey> so not sure why it's not loading, but could just be very slow or something. would need his u1prefs.log
<dobey> ralsina: i have no idea
<ralsina> could be the proxy?
<dobey> ralsina: it defaults to saying "Unknown"
<dobey> well yes, if he's on a proxy it will fail
<dobey> oh, the log is there
<dobey> maybe he has an invalid token and it's not doing the right thing
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> anyway
<ralsina> it fails at everything, mostly
<ralsina> ok, sent it to support anyway
<dobey> looks like user error to me :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: i was waiting for that ;-)
<dobey> hhe
<dobey> heh
<joshuahoover> nessita: can we give a friendlier message for bug #696361? (related to date/time being incorrect on user's computer and getting oauth token)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 696361 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu sso fails with 'An HTTP non-2xx response code was received' (affects: 3) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696361
<nessita> joshuahoover: short answer is 'no'. Long answer has several points:
<nessita> * the error shown is what the SSO server sends us. And this error is not specific to having the date/time wrong, we can have the same error for other circumstances.
<nessita> * we have no open slot to work on SSO, sadly. We have a couple of High bugs (proxy support, accessibility support) that are very important but not likely to be tackle any time soon :-(
<nessita> joshuahoover: sorry :-( I don't even know if that's the case for that bug
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, ok...i created an faq related to this since the few people i've worked with that get this error, correcting the date/time solved the problem...realizing it's not always going to be the case but better than nothing (i think!)
<nessita> joshuahoover: if you can think of a good message to show, something like 'bla ble 2xx response bla bla. You should confirm you have the date/time set correctly, that can be one of many casues why you're getting this' I can squeeze a branch in
<nessita> joshuahoover: so, basically, if you have a message proposal that can work in the sense that suggest to check date and time but do not guarantee that that is the problem, I'm happy yo add it
<joshuahoover> nessita: yeah, not sure we should do that...hmmm
<ralsina> I had that bug the first week I joined canonical :-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: use a time server! ;)
<nessita> ralsina: I know. Can you think on a good message?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I had the YEAR wrong, so the time server failed
<joshuahoover> ha!
<ralsina> nessita: "There has been an error in the login process. Please see this page for possible causes"
<ralsina> And create a page for it, explaining the time error and whatever other possibilities in order of decreasing likelihood.
<nessita> ralsina: hum
<nessita> ralsina: are you aware SSO is not ubuntu one dependat, right? we need a generic page
<ralsina> But "a non 2xx response" is really not something I would show.
<joshuahoover> ralsina, nessita: yes, something along what ralsina posted is what we need due to the error being vague
<nessita> ralsina: I agree
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, good point
<ralsina> Yes, a ubuntu page
<nessita> joshuahoover, ralsina: but we need a generic FAQ
<nessita> if you give me the link to it, I'll make a branch
<ralsina> joshuahoover nessita: a ubuntu wiki page would serve?
<nessita> ralsina: I think so, yes
<ralsina> nessita: Ok, I will create one later and send it to you, unless someone beats me to ir
<ralsina> s/ir/it
<nessita> ack
<dobey> eh
<dobey> the non-2xx error thing is the shoving multiple error conditions into a single user-facing message problem
<ralsina> dobey: yeah
<ralsina> Besides, lower in the stack there is a better error, a 401, IIRC
<ralsina> but somewhere in the middle all the errors get collapsed
<dobey> i'll just blanket all those errors with a factual statement
<dobey> i hate oauth.
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> We could change it to "OAuth hates you!" ;-)
<dobey> it would at least be a more accurate error message
<dobey> "No OAuth for you! You go end of line!"
<dobey> oi it's only 14:00
<nessita> ralsina: you available to do reviews now or still busy?
<ralsina> nessita: still busy for another 30 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> nessita: but if you mail them to me I promise they will be done before you login tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: sent
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: ponga!
<mandel> ralsina: I have notice that foerdi (msi man) has commented in some bugs, did you manage totalk with him?
<ralsina> mandel: not yet
<ralsina> mandel: I will call him tomorrow morning
<ralsina> mandel: I am procrastinating, so I will stop.
<mandel> ralsina: haha
<mandel> ralsina: did he event get in touch?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, he sent me an email. I am just an inconsiderate bastard
<mandel> ralsina: ok, cool then I trust u
<ralsina> mandel: that's what SHE said
<ralsina> mandel: did I use that right? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: perfect!
<mandel> ralsina: sis u get the email with the installer UI workflow?
<ralsina> mandel: yup
<ralsina> mandel: I like it, even
<mandel> ralsina: hahaha
<mandel> ralsina: I think everything with a nice QtWizard should be doable, but then we have to launch the msi installer with no UI as a second process and think how we can deploy a single .exe with the msi embeded in it
<ralsina> mandel: I have absolutely no idea how to do any of those things.
<mandel> ralsina: that UI with Wix can be done to, but the process will have to be broken for the account set up and clarita did not want that
<ralsina> Except maybe create a QWizard in a single exe
<ralsina> I could even do it in C++
<dobey> QNoThankYou
<dobey> we're moving to fltk. it is the future
<mandel> ralsina: yes… I know how to do it in C++ to, but would be a pain to add yet another lang
<ralsina> mandel: yeah
<mandel> maybe pyinstaller has somethings smart....
<mandel> py2exe does not AFAIK
<ralsina> dobey: didn't you hear? The enlightenment widgets got 1.0 yesterday. They are now the past ;-)
<dobey> fltk is not ewt
<dobey> or etk or whatever it's called this week
<ralsina> dobey: right, but if etk (or whatever) is released, everything else is the past. It follows logically from ewt being the future before.
<ralsina> fltk has been the past for a few years already!
<dobey> are you low on coffee or tired or what? :)
<mandel> if anyone does this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1960799/using-gitdropbox-together-effectively/1961515#1961515 with ubuntuone I might literally kill them
<joshuahoover> mandel: don't tell beuno that (substitute bzr for git)
<beuno> bzr4life
<joshuahoover> heh
<mandel> no, bzr uis great, I just dont wanna see people using ubuntuone to host their repos or code, lp is there for that
<joshuahoover> mandel: it's not a good setup, but we used bzr to help track down issues with file sync...easy to compare if things are syncing between multiple computers
<mandel> joshuahoover: haha, that is evil
<joshuahoover> mandel: yes, and drove the chicharra guys crazy (still does)
<mandel> joshuahoover: I;m not surprise, do not do it on windows… ever
<joshuahoover> mandel: heh
<mandel> joshuahoover: you could BSD seriously :P
<joshuahoover> mandel: really? that seems a bit odd
<joshuahoover> mandel: is that because you only have one hand?
<joshuahoover> ;-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> but which flavor of BSD?
<mandel> joshuahoover: hehe, atm it wont, but I've learned how to use too much kernel memory and make everything go crazy
<mandel> dobey: Blue Screen of Death :P
<joshuahoover> mandel: heh
<mandel> I'm calling it a day, catch u all tom!
<alecu> Anybody wants to get rid of notifications? then, review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-control-panel/bubbles-checkbox/+merge/50043
 * beuno doesn't but will still review
<dobey> alecu: what if i want to get rid of extraneous check boxes? :)
<alecu> beuno, great!
<beuno> alecu, could I get a quick screenshot of the checkbox?
<alecu> dobey, review and dissaprove
<alecu> beuno, sure
<joshuahoover> mandel: does the purchased music folder sync on the current windows beta?
<nessita> alecu: I will
<alecu> nessita, hurry up before dobey disapproves :-)
<dobey> lol
<nessita> dobey: don't!
<dobey> sorry, i don't agree with the idea of solving "i shot myself in the foot" with "here's a form to select what size ammo to use when shooting yourself in the foot, so you can adjust the level of pain to your liking."
<ralsina> dobey: please don't disapprove it, mmmmkay?
<dobey> i didn't. i was being facetious earlier
<ralsina> dobey: ok then. It was discussed and it was decided, so disapproving it is not really useful.
<nessita> alecu: I don't think the word 'bubble' means anything at UI level
<nessita> alecu: can we have 'Show all notifications' for the UI option?
<alecu> nessita, sure
<alecu> beuno, http://ubuntuone.com/p/dZO/
<alecu> beuno, and it seems that publishing from the web ui is not working on firefox 4 beta 11 :-(
<beuno> alecu, yeah, known issue, we're waiting for the next FF4 update to fix some bugs, then we'll fix whatever remains broken
<alecu> cool.
<beuno> alecu, +1 on what nessita said, and maybe not use the word "all"?   "Show notifications"?
<alecu> (I spent a few minutes reloading, thinking it was my connection :P)
<alecu> beuno, the idea is to add in a following (branch, version?) a more granular set of checkboxes
<alecu> beuno, like empathy does.
<nessita> alecu: wait wait wait, not sure if we're doing that
<alecu> but I agree that  "all" could be removed till then.
<alecu> nessita, version perhaps.
<nessita> alecu: you should be working on API, we should do the minimun in other projects
<nessita> alecu: otherwise aquarius will complain (with reason) :-)
<alecu> nahhh... he'll just buy us beer.
<nessita> alecu: we can't add more checkboxes on the same screen, we would need UX inout for that
<nessita> input*
<nessita> alecu: and besides, we have higher priority bugs for the control panel than adding more granularity to notification settings
<alecu> nessita, absolutely. By "version" I mean "O+"
<nessita> alecu: ah! you scared me! :-D
<alecu> nessita, absolutely. By "version" I mean "Ñ+"
<nessita> alecu: sorry, I understood 'next branch', and all the sudden I panicked
<nessita> alecu: I've been triaging several UI bugs for the control panel so I'm a little freaked out right now, too much work pending to do
<dobey> wow. Empathy says "[] Show bubble notifications"
<dobey> such an atrocity
<alecu> dobey, yeah. "notification bubbles" sounds a lot better :P
<nessita> alecu: awesome branch, approved
<alecu> nessita, beuno: string fixed.
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<dobey> a nod's as good as a wink to a blind bat, eh
<beuno> alecu, +1ed as well
<alecu> great! let's land it!
 * beuno puts on his seat belt
<dobey> it should totally just send pokes to people on facebook when their files are synced
<alecu> dobey, hahahaa
<alecu> dobey, I'm working on a Festival plugin for Ubuntu One. It will say the name of each file synchronized.
<dobey> yay
<dobey> but it has to sound like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNzyQamf6O8
<nessita> in 10 minutes I'll be leaving for an hour to run an errand. Does anyone needs something before that?
<dobey> a martini would be good
<dobey> shaken, not stirred
<nessita> dobey: here, have one
<dobey> ralsina: how are you on that stable-1-4 fix?
<ralsina> dobey: not even started. It's a two-liner
<ralsina> dobey: but I had a terrible day syste-wise
<dobey> should i do it?
<ralsina> dobey: if you have 10 minutes, yes please
<dobey> well, i'd like to get the maverick sru item off my todo list :)
<ralsina> hahaha you are motivated then :-)
<dobey> oh, just remembered
<dobey> i need to e-mail my rally receipts in too
<ralsina> dobey: please do
<dobey> and now, the stable fix
<grunthus> Hi, I'm working on bug 715820, having had a proposed branch rejected.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715820 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "No tooltip for disconnect button (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715820
<grunthus> I'm quite new to bzr and MOTU in general, ...
<ralsina> hi grunthus!
<grunthus> Hi!
<ralsina> I see nessita disapproved it?
<dobey> it was a branch against the downstream ubuntu packaging branch
<dobey> not against the upstream trunk
<grunthus> That's correct. I need to branch from trunk. Can I do this, merging into my edited code, or should I start over?
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> grunthus: take a patch and start again I think
<grunthus> OK.
<ralsina> But my bzr-fu is not exactly strong :-)
<dobey> grunthus: you can take the .diff and apply it to upstream trunk probably
<ralsina> Sorry to be strict about these things, but we really appreciate your help
<grunthus> No need to apologise! Good to see there's a process in place.
<dobey> ah, and you signed the contrib agreement i see, so should be good as long as you propose to the right place :)
<ralsina> And we get cparrino to approve the string change
<dobey> haha, you know. this bug doesn't really exist on stable-1-4 it seems
<dobey> stable-1-4 won't work on windows, but the bug itself doesn't occur
<dobey> hooray
<grunthus> basic question: if I do bzr branch lp:ubuntuone-control-panel <branch name>,
<grunthus> do I make up the branch name myself?
<dobey> yes
<grunthus> Right, got a clean copy of trunk for ubuntuone-control-panel, running all the testsuite.
 * karni is finally experiencing advantages if implementing SD \o/ !!
<ralsina> dobey: ha! (dis)advantages of refactoring, I suppose
<ralsina> grunthus: I usually use fix_bugnumber but others use more colorful names
<karni> cat food | /me
<ralsina> karni: that command means you are executable!
<ralsina> You don't want to be executed, do you :-)
<dobey> i don't know if you'd want to pipe cat food into you
<dobey> i hate when people use _ in branch names :)
<ralsina> dobey: would fix-bugname be better? And why do you hate it anyway? :)
<dobey> because it requires using both pinkies to type
<dobey> and stretching them
<ralsina> dobey: piping cat food into you is a weird way to get executed. Cruel and unusual, even!
<ralsina> dobey: next one is _-free just for you
<dobey> ralsina: or maybe it means you're turning into a prawn and want some cat food
 * ralsina missed that movie
<ralsina> district #whatever right?
<dobey> 9
<ralsina> When I was single I used to go to the movies 3 or 4 times a week
<ralsina> Since I had my kid I go 3 or 4 times a year.
<dobey> i don't go to the movies much
<ralsina> I could see them on TV or the PC but if I can advance them I have no patience to watch them.
<dobey> oh, well, that was me complaining, not saying i don't want to go to the movies
<dobey> i haven't seen new tron or green hornet :(
<karni> ralsina: haha just noticed your joke ;) no I don't! but I do enjoy good food (however it's simetimes such a waste of time ;P )
<grunthus> lost my Internet connection there. Was asking about apparent lack of debian/changelog?
<dobey> grunthus: there is no debian/ dir upstream
<karni> dobey: hahahah right. it wasn't precisely cat food, you know ;D
<dobey> grunthus: nor should there be
 * karni enjoys he's full of vegetables sandwitch
<grunthus> Excuse my ignorance! Lots to learn.
<ralsina> Argh, miguel is still as much of a moron as he was 10 years ago. Some things never change :-(
<ralsina> The previous line is my personal opinion, and doesn't reflect the opinion of anyone else except the voices in my head.
<karni> ralsina: as a manager you should have that text under a short-cut ;D (... and doesn't refelct the opinion of Canonical Ltd....) hehe
<ralsina> karni: I am still not used to not owning the company I work for :-)
<karni> I can barely hold that huge sandwitch in my hands
<karni> ralsina: ;)
<ralsina> But in any case, he is, and I have told him so, so who cares.
<dobey> ralsina: miguel?
<ralsina> dobey: de icaza
<ralsina> Check his latest tweet
<ralsina> actually from about 3 hours ago
<karni> ralsina: so where does Canonical have employees from? UK, there are quite many from Argentina, US I think, couple from Poland if I'm not mistaken
<dobey> about meego?
<ralsina> dobey: about the banshee thing
<ralsina> karni: spain, italy
<dobey> oh whatever
<karni> dobey: you saw that tweet about meego policy for employees leaving to the rest room ;D?
<ralsina> karni: brazil
<karni> ralsina: that is so awesome.
<ralsina> karni: england
<ralsina> only on desktop+ we have spain italy, US, UK and argentina
<karni> ralsina: wicked :)!
<ralsina> karni: it makes me have long days, too ;-)
<karni> ralsina: heheheh
<ralsina> and I am pretty sure in online services there are also australians, french and many others
<dobey> don't forget ukraine
<dobey> and oz
 * karni on call brb!
<dobey> actually, i don't think we have any french on our team
<dobey> now i have to go look
<dobey> yep, no french for us
<ralsina> dobey Aurelien Gateau?
<ralsina> is he not on OLS?
<dobey> no
<dobey> he's on dx
<ralsina> ok, not on ols then :-)
<dobey> you just like him because he's a kde hacker
<ralsina> well, of course!
<ralsina> Even if I am pretty sure I mangled his name
<grunthus> can you point me to a good guide on building a deb from the bzr trunk please?
<karni> dobey: ralsina: very cool :)
<ralsina> c-parrino is sicilian
<ralsina> or at least he speaks sicilian
<karni> don't forget poland! zyga (and 2 others?) are in as well. zyga works on.. what was it..
<karni> embedded systems of some sort
<dobey> grunthus: it's not necessary. do you need to build a deb for some reason?
<karni> they had a conference during previous UDS alongside, too
<ralsina> karni: Ukraine
<dobey> karni: linaro?
<karni> dobey: yes!
<ralsina> dobey: switzerland
<karni> ralsina: coool
<ralsina> And that's it for ols
<karni> ols?
<ralsina> karni: basically everywhere?
<karni> :D
<dobey> ols == u1 team
<karni> This is so awesome :)
<karni> dobey: oh. is that an acronim of some sort?
<dobey> i guess so
<dobey> not one that i use though :P
<karni> I'll remember that. aha ;D
<grunthus> I thought that I would have to generate a deb file, install it and test it.
<dobey> but you know how managers are
<dobey> grunthus: you can run within the source tree easily enough
<dobey> grunthus: PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<nessita> ok, I'm back!
<nessita> grunthus: hi there! I read the backlog
<nessita> grunthus: how is it going? did you manage to add the tests for the tooltip adding?
<grunthus> dobey: Ahah. Of course.
<grunthus> nessita: I'm on a steep learning curve. dobey and ralsina have been helping out.
<dobey> hrmm, i think i'll have to finish this 1.4.6 release in the morning
<dobey> libtool is being unfriendly at the moment :(
 * karni sometimes forgets to go un-away
<dobey> ralsina: do we have a list of exactly what needs to be done to the banshee music store, somewhere?
<nessita> grunthus: nice :-)
<ralsina> dobey: not that I know of.
<ralsina> dobey: and since the rhythmbox plugin is broken, it's hard to compare
<ralsina> dobey: I have been fixing it, but I only got to the point of causing a segfault
<grunthus> This is interesting. I have deleted the old local branch I had yesterday, taken a fresh branch (trunk)
<dobey> do i have to fix the rbox plugin first?
<ralsina> dobey: no
<ralsina> dobey: if you rmember what was in it :-)
<grunthus> Just ran the UI from within the bin directory per dobey's instructions.
<grunthus> My tooltips seem to be there already.
<ralsina> dobey: I had never seen the specifics of that task beyond "feature parity"
<dobey> yeah, i don't know what features are missing
<nessita> grunthus: do you have your old branch installed? I mean the package that you build from your branch
<dobey> i know people hate the way the library handling works
<ralsina> dobey: grmbl, you can see rhythmbox store on maverick
<dobey> so i guess i'll fix that first
<dobey> i can't see anything on maverick
<dobey> poulsbo drivers don't work on it :)
<grunthus> Could be it nessita, i'll check.
<ralsina> dobey: VESA :-D
<dobey> that also didn't work
<dobey> black screen for the loss
<ralsina> :(
<grunthus> Back to normal now. Feel slightly embarrassed as that is rather obvious.
<nessita> grunthus: don't feel embarrassed, I know I've done sillier things
<ralsina> grunthus: I couldn't hack anything in ubuntu one until I was two-months into the company, you are doing great :-)
<ralsina> not that I have hacked much, but at least I now feel like I could. Self delusion and all that.
<dobey> alright, i'm off. later all!
<grunthus> ralsina: Thanks for encouragement.
<ralsina> grunthus: :)
<nessita> bye dobey
<karni> bye dobey
<ralsina> bye!
<ralsina> Ok, I'm off too. Have fun people!
<karni> ralsina: thanks! bye
<grunthus> Bye, thank you.
<grunthus> nessita: D-Bus keeps crashing on my virt. Natty box when I run the test suite, looks like I need to run updates/upgrade
<nessita> grunthus: perhaps. Have a trace to share with me? I may see if I see something familiar
<grunthus> nessita: been googling for something on this: pastebin.com/zVY1PKcJ
<grunthus> ^Whenever I run the test suite.
<grunthus> The test suite passess all bar one (SKIPPED) test, when running on the unmodified trunk.
<grunthus> Then it spews out "E1101: ExceptionHandligTestCase.test_no_dbus_exception_is_not_dbus_no_reply: Instance of 'ExceptionHandligTestCase' has no 'assertEqual' member
<grunthus> (Repeated many times with variation in test case.)
<karni> alecu: around :)?
<alecu> karni, around, yes. but I'm leaving in a couple of minutes
<karni> alecu: not a problem, just 5 secs :)
<karni> alecu: where can I find the notifications text you display, or even better - I just need 3 of them from you
<karni> alecu: what do you display when you have 3 downloads at the moment, and 2 uploads
<karni> alecu: I mean the content of the notifications
<karni> alecu: I currently have 'Downloading x, Uploading y' but I thought I could be perhaps somewhat consistent with yours
<karni> (that's the case when there are both down and uploads)
<nessita> grunthus: ah, that's pylint
<nessita> grunthus: you should be using our nightlies PPA, where we have a patched version of pylint
<nessita> grunthus: do you know how to enable it?
<grunthus> Erm, no (you guessed that though!)
<grunthus> in /etc/apt/sources files
<nessita> grunthus: nopes! we're fancy
<nessita> grunthus: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<nessita> :-)
<grunthus> lovely.
<nessita> then, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade (or whatever apt version of that is)
<alecu> karni, let me check...
<karni> alecu: if it's not a problem :) thanks.
<grunthus> nessita: Progress! That seems to have sorted pylint (still the odd grumble from GConf)
<grunthus> Will apply my diff now
<nessita> grunthus: the grumble from gconf is normal
<alecu> karni, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/view/head:/ubuntuone/status/aggregator.py#L560
<nessita> grunthus: you can safely ignore it
<karni> alecu: thank you!! :)
<alecu> no problem! :-)
<alecu> well, and this is EOD for me
<grunthus> food|cat first though. (Can ignore GConf, OK, but can't ignore cat)
<alecu> see you all tomorrow!
<grunthus> nessita: Patch worked, new strings are in for tooltips again. Test suite 704 passed and 1 skipped.
<nessita> grunthus: great. Did you add the tests for *your* changes?
<nessita> grunthus: we have unittests for all the gui code, so I would ask you please to add tests for your newly added code as well
<nessita> otherwise we won't be able to merge the branch in...
<grunthus> nessita: Not yet, thought I'd try the existing tests first.
<nessita> awesome
<nessita> so you know you broke nothing ;-)
<grunthus> so far so good!
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ok, I gotta EOD to have dinner
<nessita> grunthus: feel free to email me or look for me in this channel
<grunthus> Bon appetite, I have to go to bed soon, will be back tomorrow.
<nessita> grunthus: I'm looking forward to see your work! and thanks for contributing
<grunthus> Thanks very much for helping!
<nessita> :-)
#ubuntuone 2011-02-17
<karni> ok, basic up/download notifications in place, EODing. good night guys!
<espen77> in natty, left or right click on tomboy indicator-applet, and sync notes is hidden ammong all other notes. Same for everyone?
<duanedesign> espen77: hmm. not for me
<duanedesign> espen77: I will see If I can find a bug report on this
<espen77> duanedesign: for you it is allways one of the three first choices?
<espen77> might be just me, sins i am behind a big bad fw and cashing proxies...even impossible to get a fresh iso from here,
<espen77> never sure what state anything is in any more
<duanedesign> espen77: it is at the bottom with Preferences, Help, About Tomboy.
<duanedesign> .names
<espen77> purge and reinstall helped....
<espen77> I like the u1 notifications on steriods, atleast it shows something is happening with sync every once in a while
<espen77> duanedesign: you know of any plans to do anything with pictures in u1 (kinda like picassa)? Not looking for a full clone of the picassa web, but would love a sync of my pictures to u1 based on sd card id or camera id or something.
<duanedesign> espen77: yes there are plans to integgrate Ubuntu One with Shotwell
<duanedesign> espen77: you can keep track of the proggress on the blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/multimedia-ubuntuone-n-shotwell-integration
<espen77> duanedesign: that's cool...will wait to see what that will look like before start whining.
<duanedesign> heh, cool. Does not look like it will ship with 11.04 but likely be in 11.10
<espen77> hm....almost half way from lucid to next lts
<ralsina> Yes, there were problems doing the shotwell integration. It was decided it's better to let shotwell's plugin architecture settle a bit.
<espen77> ralsina: was reading up on shotwell plugins, seems plugin support just made it in the trunk,
<ralsina> espen77: precisely. We are very close to feature freeze, so there was no time to do things.
<espen77> ralsina: figured that, just hoping for it in or before next lts
<ralsina> espen77: I expect it will be there for next cycle, so yes.
 * ralsina checks if next cycle is the LTS, it's 4AM here :-)
<espen77> ralsina: when i have moved my photos from my camera to u1, then what?
<espen77> ralsina: still a year to go
<ralsina> basically, you will have them on the web without having to publish them, and probably can sync back/forth with your mobile later
<ralsina> ok, gotta play with my insomniac kid
<espen77> ralsina: what i was thinking, kinda like the google setup.
<ralsina> espen77: what part?
<espen77> the pictures being on the web, and awailable on the cellphone....that way i can give a link to friends and family, and they can see the pictures, and they will be in the cell phone in the pocket so allways with you.
<ralsina> espen77: that's the general plan, yes :-)
<zyga> hi folks
<zyga> I'd like to file a bug but I wanted to ask for your opinion first
<zyga> u1 is quite unusable in my system by default by a collection of issues:
<zyga> (all issues taken together make me disable u1 daemon as soon as I log in)
<zyga> the issues are:
<zyga> 1) default limits for outgoing bandwidth are poorly selected, the default is 20Mbit upload, nobody I know has that much upstream speed, it might work fine in a data center but in "at home" environment it always hits the network cap created by the ISP.
<zyga> 2) The way most ADSL connections work as soon as you start sending too much you cannot receive traffic normally (lots of packet loss, very large latency). From users' point of view the "internet" does not work anymore. Websites don't load before timing out,DNS often fails to resolve names and so on.
<zyga> 3) Users that experience this will (hopefully) want to reconfigure upload speed in u1 control panel, here's another set of issues: the panel requires communication with the server (via the daemon most likely), when issue 2) hits this is largely impossible and on my system times out every time I try to access the panel while uploading hits my network limits
<zyga> 4) Then the nail to the coffin, the upload speed control is broken, at low speeds (10-20KB on my machine) it never manages to connect and send anything, on slightly higher speeds (~50KB) it behaves erratically - sometimes it saturates the network (causing issue 2 again) and sometimes it stops doing anything (almost no upload for a brief period of time)
<zyga> from my point of view the root cause are bad defaults, I have no such issues with dropbox because they seem to do some smart control of upload speed by default (they have three options: no upload control, "smart" upload control which is selected by default and manual upload control)
<zyga> so that's it
<zyga> I'd love to know what you think, I'm going to report this later today
<ralsina> Hmmmm.... the default is actually unlimited upload
<ralsina> Also, it doesn't require a network connection to set the cap, justa  connection to syncdaemon that's on your own box
<ralsina> Other than that, ouch
<zyga> ralsina, so the defaults are wrong either way, the no cap never works on ADSL and the default limit is sky-high for ADSL as well
<ralsina> zyga: I have ADSL and never capped it
<zyga> ralsina, but the UI that sets the cap times out and fails to operate when you have dropping outgoing packets all the time
<ralsina> zyga: but I understand the problem
<zyga> ralsina, interesting, what network speed do you normally have?
<ralsina> 3Mbps download, 256Kbps upload
<zyga> ralsina, I have 5Mbit down and 1Mbit up (but 0.7 really)
<zyga> ralsina, I suspect a lot depends on the modem that ISP provides
<ralsina> or maybe 512Kbps upload, I don't quite recall
<ralsina> zyga: yeah
<zyga> ralsina, but I suspect that still might be a common case and we should look at fixing this - it gives very bad impression IMHO
<ralsina> zyga: really, the cap should not even require an internet connection
<ralsina> It's all done through D-Bbus
<zyga> ralsina, that's right but the way UI is constructed it's not really working this way today
<zyga> ralsina, also, when you ask the daemon to disconnect it seems to _finish_ last transfers, that can take a lot of time (minutes, hours?) depending on the size of the uploaded file
<zyga> ralsina, I can record a video of what is happening on my system if you want
<ralsina> zyga: no need really, I believe you
<zyga> ralsina, I think it will explain how this behaves to a lot of people that do not experience this on their systems
<zyga> ralsina, right, I don't want to convince you I just think it could help to illustrate the problem :)
<ralsina> zyga: ok, record it then and post it here
<zyga> I'll log in with english locale so the video is easiler to follow
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> good morning duanedesign
<zyga> got it
<zyga> let me upload that to p.c.c
<zyga> duanedesign, hi, could you please check the backlog for my messages, I'd like to know what you think
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<rye> duanedesign, are you using a laptop?
<duanedesign> rye, yes
<rye> duanedesign, is plugging out the AC working for you fine?
<zyga> duanedesign, what do you think about the upload cap issue?
<rye> ah, bug #539467, seems like they have disabled sata alpm completely again.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 539467 in pm-utils-powersave-policy (Ubuntu Natty) (and 12 other projects) "SATA link power management causes disk errors and corruption (affects: 25) (dups: 1) (heat: 160)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539467
<rye> zyga, upload cap? bug # ? I've been poking bandwidth throttling recently so would like to know what's not working
<duanedesign> zyga: i could not add much that ralsina did not already touch on. rye might be able to add something. He was testing upload/download recently
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568089/  <---rye
<zyga> rye, did you see my earlier messages?
<rye> because it was working for me no matter what i tried to do
<duanedesign> zyga: I pastebin'd it :)
<zyga> rye, I'm uploading the video of the session to people.c.c, it should be there soon
<zyga> duanedesign, it's hard to pastebin that ;-)
<rye> zyga, so you set 10-20KiB and it behaves horribly, right?
<rye> testing
<zyga> rye, it either respects the limit and fails to work (no upload, stuck trying) or does not respect it and saturates the link
<zyga> rye, the video I created is pretty interesting - I think you should see it, pictures speak more than words I believe
<zyga> 18 minutes left
<ralsina> zyga: I am worried about not being able to set the cap once the internet connection is saturated
<ralsina> zyga: so I am anxiously waiting for the video
<zyga> ralsina, I think there are a few bugs to file here, just wait please :)
<rye> 2011-02-17 11:28:59,168 - twisted - INFO - pause writes for: %s 18.1292480469
<rye> ralsina, you know what, i think i know what's happening
<rye> so, syncdaemon works with bandwidth throttling the following way:
<rye> it measures the amount of bytes it should write/read to/from the socket for the given speed, pushes that amount to the socket then waits for some time in order to maintain the average speed specified by user
<rye> but
<rye> since it pushes the whole block at once it is basically using 100% of bandwdith on low bandwidth links for a small amount of time
<rye> something tells me it has to do delays for sending between every sent packet
<rye> ralsina, does that make sense ^
<rye> and we need to fix that pause writes for: %s format
<ralsina> rye: well, I have never looked at that code
<rye> zyga, do you happen to know about any quick ways to plot the network link usage?
<ralsina> So I don't want to say anything that can be misunderstood
<zyga> rye, gnome-system-monitor and sudo iftop -B -i ethXX
<zyga> rye, 8 minutes left to upload
<zyga> rye, define "low bandwidth links" please
<zyga> rye, the behavior to upload whole block without capping is IMHO broken, this should not work like that
<zyga> rye, how large is the block size?
<rye> erm, i don't understand, i  can't find the code
<zyga> 5 minutes left...
<JamesTait> Aloha!
<rye> because i am searching in the client, not protocol, phew.
<zyga> rye, ralsina: http://people.canonical.com/~zyga/Maverick%20Movie.avi
<zyga> 139MB
<zyga> urgh
<ralsina> zyga: I'm in the middle of an epic code review, but I will look at it today
<zyga> ralsina, thanks
<zyga> ralsina, I
<zyga> ralsina, I'll be here if you want to chat about it
<ralsina> zyga: cool
<rye> hm, looks like my system does not want to play that
<rye> well, great, on 20KiB it does not want to start uploading :-/
<zyga> rye, mplayer works for me
<zyga> rye, ah, so you reproduced that! great
<zyga> rye, in my video you can also see that the network cap is never respected, as if the setting did not exist
<zyga> rye, it's more interesting when you consider 3G connections - that speed is all you might get (and even then you pay through the nose)
<zyga> rye, we might want to ask n-m about connection type and offer separate cap for 3G
<zyga> rye, does it also try to connect and fails for you? it's using bandwidth without getting any progress
<rye> zyga, i agree, i think we may need to poke facundobatista when he returns online about the implementation of the bandwidth throttling.
<zyga> rye, I don't get one thing, I keep coming back with the throttling implementation bugs, is it really working for everyone else?
<rye> zyga, like i said before i've been testing it with various values changing during the transfer, but, since my network could accomodate those values it all went fine, i got the average readings around the requested values and it looked like that was fine.
<zyga> rye, what values did you try?
<rye> zyga, from 10 to 2000
<zyga> rye, wow, you can get 2000 of upload?
<rye> zyga, yes, max is 3750 for me
<zyga> you have almost 40Mbit of uplink?
<zyga> wow :-)
<zyga> rye, you could try with iptables rules that would emulate different connection
<zyga> rye, I used a dedicated box a few years ago, it had controls for latency, bandwitdth, packet loss and a few other quirks
<zyga> rye, worked like a hub otherwise
<zyga> rye, it was really good for testing IPTV software we were writing at the time
<rye> zyga, i think i'll need to find out how tc works and cap myself
<ralsina> rye: check the Linnux Advnced Routing and Traffic Control Howto
<ralsina> the LARTC
<zyga> rye, one more question, do you want me to file a bug about this? I think there are a few more than one based on the video I posted
<ralsina> rye: short version, it'sa pain
<ralsina> zyga: yes. Filing bugs is good.
<rye> ralsina, yes, last time i did that it was pretty quick but i did not understand what i have been doing
<rye> ralsina, is the video working fine for you? my variant is a slideshow
<ralsina> rye: that's the usual patter with the lartc. I have even charged clients while not understanding it.
<zyga> rye, try without compiz perhaps
<rye> zyga, is md5sum of that file 2e6d91408e3ca2fa317aa22cc5713855
<rye> zyga, i am running nouveau, no compiz for me
<rye> and no bouncing icons in unity too
<zyga> rye, well the video is rather large but I can play it on my desktop
<rye> zyga, it starts fine but after 5 second it starts being a turn-based strategy game
<zyga> rye, cpu load/
<zyga> rye, I can transcode it to some other code/resolution
<zyga> rye, the md5 sum is correct
<rye> zyga, ok, will try to transcode here then
<zyga> rye, that recording was done by vmware btw
<rye> hm, no, that does not work for me too
<zyga> rye, let me do it
<zyga> rye, what is your screen resolutin?
<rye> 1280x800
<rye> zyga, vlc, mplayer, gstreamer-things all show slideshow, should it be a smooth video?
<rye> zyga, wait, looks like it is ok further in the file
<zyga> rye, not smooth, a few fps
<zyga> rye, it's the code, it's optimized for capturing screen sessions
<zyga> ok
<zyga> I just played this on atom netbook
<zyga> cpu usage is barely noticeable
<rye> zyga, ok, at 02:24 syncdaemon is in STANDOF state, but network monitor still shows the activity, that's something i have not seen before, i must say
<rye>  STANDOFF
<rye> zyga, re: indicator - i need to update it to support correct event canceling... 70% hmmm
<zyga> rye, STANDOFF is "sending last file"? what does it do in that state?
<zyga> rye, is it possible that the control panel is stuck waiting on a dbus call to the server that in turn requires network connection (and takes a long time) ?
<zyga> rye, this might explain why I cannot disconnect when the network is saturated
<rye> zyga, control panel talks directly to the server-side rest api for account, devices, it talks to syncdaemon to get connection status, bandwidth throttling readings and the list of the volumes and their subscription status
<zyga> rye, what about speed control?
<ralsina> rye: there is no way to remove a package from the "affects"  in launchpad?
<ralsina> bug #487875 is really about either the screensaver or compiz or something like that, not ubuntuone
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 487875 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Problemas com os efeitos especiais (dup-of: 465230)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487875
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 465230 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Need better error handling for timestamp failures (affects: 93) (dups: 13) (heat: 370)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465230
<ralsina> zyga: that should only require local communication between the control panel and syncdaemon.
<ralsina> zyga: it should even work if you unplug your adsl
<zyga> ralsina, okay
<zyga> rye, I recorded another shorter session that shows the UI is not responding in that case, I'm transcoding for upload
<zyga> rye, and also observe that the speed limit was never effective, I could not see any limit being enforced
<ralsina> zyga: about that, the best persons to ping are probably lucio and facundobatista
<rye> weird, i pushed zyga's movie to ubuntuone folder and current transfer shows nothing, and nothing in waiting content
<ralsina> zyga: they should be here in a cuple of hours
<zyga> ralsina, I'll keep that in mind, thanks
<rye> ralsina, i think we need to push to get this looked into since something has been happening with bandwidth throttling for a long time
<ralsina> rye: sure
<rye> ralsina, what link is facundobatista on?
<ralsina> rye: no idea
<zyga> uh, the second movie is just 5MB, vmware codec is crappy compared to h264
<ralsina> rye: but he can't have more than 5Mbps since he lives nearby and noone sells much more than that here
<rye> well, selecting 20KiB in controlpanel enough for the things to go weird
<rye> is
<ralsina> rye: that's good, if it's repeatable.
<ralsina> because then we can really bug foundations about it :-)
<zyga> please have a look at http://people.canonical.com/~zyga/Maverick%20Movie002-1.m4v it's very short and shows the same thing
<ralsina> checking
<zyga> rye, perhaps the amazon server is dropping connections if the speed is too low?
<rye> zyga, hm, could you please try u1sdtool --quit the client then run it in debug mode - /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug from the terminal?
<rye> o_O
<rye> Maverick Movie uploaded 12 minutes ago
<zyga> rye, sure just a second
<zyga> rye, done, running in a script session with full transcript
<zyga> rye, do you want me to interact with the preferences in any way while that happens>
<zyga> rye, as before it's saturating my link (the cap is set at 10K
<zyga> rye, another thing, I think that the client is not able to resume previous uploads, is that true? I still see it trying to push one .mp3 file I have
<rye> zyga, could you please check me, 139MB on 20KiB throttling should take about 2 hours to upload, is that correct?
<zyga> 118 minutes, yes
 * zyga has crazy idea
<zyga> nope, not this -- for a second I thought the upload/download caps were swapped
<zyga> rye, why is the client uploading multiple files at the same time?
<rye> zyga, because it is a new feature we have, concurrent uploads and no more separate meta and content queue which means that files will be uploaded faster
<zyga> I see
<rye> it definitely wan not 2 hours since i started uploading
<zyga> well I have lots of data already, do you want me to stop this session?
<zyga> rye, I have a movie + script again
<zyga> rye, I was doing the same thing, playing with throttling speed, looking at network usage etc
<zyga> rye, pausing / resuming
<rye> 2011-02-17 12:30:46,298 - hashing starts; 2011-02-17 12:35:55 - file is uploaded
<rye> 5 minutes
<rye> that's not 20KiB
<zyga> rye, that's not 20 :-
<zyga> right
<zyga> rye, so shall I stop the --debug session now?
<rye> zyga, yes, you may stop debugging
<ralsina> zyga: I see the UI problem now. We should try to show the local device without pulling the whole list first (that is what requires network)
<ralsina> zyga: if you had no internet, then syncdaemon would return immediately because it would know it can't pull the list from the server, and it would be quick.
<ralsina> zyga: if your net was working well, it would be quick, too.
<ralsina> zyga: but with a very slow net, it sucks badly.
<zyga> re
<zyga> sorry, vm crashed
<zyga> ralsina, that's great news then
<ralsina> zyga: well, no, I think it sucks :-D
 * zyga feels QA work for u1 is becoming useful :-)
<zyga> ralsina, It's good you found it :-)
<ralsina> zyga: the bad news is, we don't have time slots to handle it, I think.
<rye> zyga, if we assume that syncdaemon writes whatever it can during 1 second (lets say i have 1MiB/s connection to amazon) then it would have taken 2.5 minutes to upload the file but since we set up some waiting time it could have made this last 5 minutes.
<ralsina> But that part at least deserves its own bug assignerd to ubuntu one desktop+
<rye> i need to talk to facundobatista, it looks weied
<rye> weird
<zyga> I know you are all busy working on things (bugs and features) but I hope someone can still have a look a this
<zyga> quality > features
<ralsina> zyga: yes, I agree.
<ralsina> zyga: but there is no quality freeze
<zyga> hehe right
<zyga> rye, http://people.canonical.com/~zyga/ , I've just uploaded the --debug session + corresponding video
<zyga> rye, is the --debug log what you wanted?
<rye> zyga, yes, please
<zyga> rye, I mean is the log I uploaded what you wanted ;-)
<zyga> http://people.canonical.com/~zyga/u1-debug-session.txt
<rye> zyga, ok, so at 2011-02-17 11:52:11,396 it was trying to upload the mp3 file
<zyga> yes
<rye> zyga, ok, i suppose we will talk to facundobatista about the implementation and then try to find out what goes wrong
<zyga> ok, I'll get back to work, ping me when you want any feedback from me
<ralsina> nessita: we should really add a link from somewhere in Ubuntu One to the music store UDF if the machine has it subscribed. Don' t you agree?
<ralsina> Otherwise the music is hidden unless you know where to look
<nessita> I do agree, but I'm pretty sure that is in place already. If the link is not there, we're having a bug
<ralsina> nessita: it' s there in the machine that buys the song
<ralsina> it' s not there in your other devices, AFAICS
<nessita> hum, so is not that trivial
<nessita> since we can't add that symlink always
<nessita> people that doesn't purchase music will not want the symlink
<ralsina> nessita: yes, trivial things I don' t ask around ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: do you know who is creatying the symlink today (in the box you buy music)?
<ralsina> I was thinking, that if you click on subscribing the folder via control panel, then it could be added but separation of concerns bit mr in the ass :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I am guessing the store plugin
<ralsina> nessita: but that' s just a wild-ass guess
<nessita> I think that too (that is the plugin)
<nessita> ralsina: so, I'm thinking this:
<nessita> * we can't move the burden to create the symlink to syncdaemon since syncdaemon is music-agnostic
<nessita> * the one in charge to create the link in other computer should be the same music store plugin
<ralsina> I was thinking control panel because the user has to subscribe it manually.
<ralsina> we may not even have the plugin installe
<ralsina> d
<nessita> * but, what happen if the user has purchased music but the plugin is not installed?
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: I see that as a hack, you know. But doable, of course.
<ralsina> yep, a hack
<ralsina> but I see noone else that we know is installed except syncdaemon
<nessita> ralsina: 'is installed'?
<ralsina> right, if the store plugin is in charge of symlinking it, it may not be installed, or may never run at all.
<ralsina> So the symlink won' t get done.
<nessita> right
<ralsina> If the user is subscribing to thepurchased music folder, he has control panel
<ralsina> (or knows how to use u1sdtool and we don' t care about him ;-)
<ralsina> So we can assume control panel is there and is being used
<nessita> well, I guess we should do both: ensure that the store plugin creates the symlink in any box, and also do the check in the control panel
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, sounds good.
<ralsina> I will chew on it a bit
<nessita> ralsina: file me a bug please :-)
<nessita> ah, ok
<ralsina> maybe inspiration will strike
<ralsina> confirmed, rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store creates the symlink. I' ll check if the banshee store does too.
<facundobatista> rye, zyga, hola?
<zyga> hi
<zyga> facundobatista, good day :)
<facundobatista> zyga, good day!
<ralsina> awesome, the banshee music store crashes banshee
<rye> ralsina, crashee
<ralsina> the banshee ubuntu one music store plugin, that is
<ralsina> I am going to hack the servers and ship xmms
<rye> facundobatista, hola! We have a confirmed issue with bandwidth throttling. But first of all, how does it work?
<facundobatista> rye, it counts how many bytes are sent/received, and stops for the second when you get the maximum for that second
<zyga> facundobatista, how does it sends the data? as blocks of some size or as a stream?
<facundobatista> zyga, it does not change that....
<facundobatista> zyga, think it as a "waiting tcp proxy":
<facundobatista> zyga, let's suppose you have 10KBps max
<rye> facundobatista, so basically it can write 2Mb of data per second then halt then write 2Mb in one second again?
<facundobatista> zyga, so, some second starts, and it receives 2KB, it just sends it
<facundobatista> it receives 5kB, insid the same second, it just sends it
<zyga> facundobatista, something is not working then, we reproduced that on two different systems
<facundobatista> it receives 5KB more, in the same second.... oops, max exceeded, let's wait for the next second... ... (wait) ... send the 5KB
<zyga> facundobatista, I uploaded a --debug traece and a video that shows what I was doing
<zyga> facundobatista, http://people.canonical.com/~zyga/ check out the third movie and the .txt file
<ralsina> nessita: I subscribed you to bug #525210 which is kinda the root of the music folder thing we discussed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525210 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "UbuntuOne musicstore data isn't saved according to the XDG Base Directory specifications (affects: 3) (heat: 22)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525210
<rye> facundobatista, what about upload speed setting, will it send maximal amount of data for the given second and then notice that it has sent it?
<facundobatista> rye, don't understand your question
<facundobatista> rye, zyga, btw, if you want to check the code, it's ThrottlingStorageClientFactory in client.py in the storageprotocol
<zyga> facundobatista, how soon are the changes in throttling speed "noticed", let's say you upload 100MB and play with the throttling setting, will it affect the speed in real itme?
<ralsina> facundobatista: the granularity may be a bit coarse, by the way it affected zyga
<facundobatista> zyga, nop, you need to restart the client
<rye> facundobatista, does it measure the sent and received data at second boundary only or it applies the delay for every sent/received chunk of data (say, 1024 bytes)
<rye> O_O
<ralsina> facundobatista: ok, that explains it :-)
<rye> facundobatista, why do we have this as a realtime setting?
<zyga> facundobatista, uh, that's a bug then
<zyga> facundobatista, on the second hand, it's not respected - from what I've seen
<facundobatista> rye, "realtime setting"?
<zyga> facundobatista, it's still sending the fastest way possible, the cap was set to various low settings and was never respected
<rye> nessita, we have bandwidth throttling in ubuntuone-preferences and control panel and it requires syncdaemon restart to become effective
<facundobatista> zyga, that may be a bug, yes
<rye> nessita, as we have just found out
<facundobatista> nessita, we need to restart the client to get new configs, right?
<facundobatista> (maybe we could send kill and it will reload?
<facundobatista> zyga, you can not use "system monitor" to see the bandwidth usage for syncdaemon
<facundobatista> zyga, we had a lot of "almost bug reports" of "SD uses a lot of my network", and it wasn't syncdaemon at all
<facundobatista> zyga, you need to use a tool like nethogs
<zyga> facundobatista, why not?
<facundobatista> zyga, because something else may be using the network
<zyga> facundobatista, so you claim that something else was using the link at that time?
<zyga> facundobatista, I also used iftop - believe me it was u1
<zyga> facundobatista, I know how to check things like that
<facundobatista> zyga, I don't know, but it's no use for a bug report
<zyga> facundobatista, I was annoyed by this bug long enough to check this over and over
<zyga> facundobatista, I can do another session if you really want but it _was_ u1 this time
<facundobatista> zyga, which one? using more than the bandwith it had, or not changing the behaviour after changing the setting while running
<zyga> facundobatista, you can also see this in the video when the daemon was stopped and started multiple times
<facundobatista> ?
<zyga> facundobatista, let me scroll back and copy my original bug
<zyga> <zyga> hi folks
<zyga>  I'd like to file a bug but I wanted to ask for your opinion first
<zyga>  u1 is quite unusable in my system by default by a collection of issues:
<zyga>  (all issues taken together make me disable u1 daemon as soon as I log in)
<zyga>  the issues are:
<zyga>  1) default limits for outgoing bandwidth are poorly selected, the default is 20Mbit upload, nobody I know has that much upstream speed, it might work fine in a data center but in "at home" environment it always hits the network cap created by the ISP.
<zyga>  2) The way most ADSL connections work as soon as you start sending too much you cannot receive traffic normally (lots of packet loss, very large latency). From users' point of view the "internet" does not work anymore. Websites don't load before timing out,DNS often fails to resolve names and so on.
<zyga>  3) Users that experience this will (hopefully) want to reconfigure upload speed in u1 control panel, here's another set of issues: the panel requires communication with the server (via the daemon most likely), when issue 2) hits this is largely impossible and on my system times out every time I try to access the panel while uploading hits my network limits
<zyga>  4) Then the nail to the coffin, the upload speed control is broken, at low speeds (10-20KB on my machine) it never manages to connect and send anything, on slightly higher speeds (~50KB) it behaves erratically - sometimes it saturates the network (causing issue 2 again) and sometimes it stops doing anything (almost no upload for a brief period of time)
<zyga>  from my point of view the root cause are bad defaults, I have no such issues with dropbox because they seem to do some smart control of upload speed by default (they have three options: no upload control, "smart" upload control which is selected by default and manual upload control)
<zyga>  so that's it
<zyga>  I'd love to know what you think, I'm going to report this later today
<zyga> facundobatista, from my point of view the throttling is not working, no matter what you do with the setting and restarting the daemon
<facundobatista> zyga, ok, let me tackle each point
<facundobatista> 1) why you say the default limit is 20Mbit? in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf, I see 2097152
<facundobatista> (bytes/sec)
<Chipaca> so 2MBit
<facundobatista> Chipaca, yeap
<zyga> 2M bytes/s is roughly 20Mbit
<ralsina> facundobatista: 2MB == 16Mbit?
<zyga> hmm?
<facundobatista> ah, ok
<zyga> facundobatista, nope, not 2
<facundobatista> sorry
<Chipaca> ah, bytes per second?
<zyga> I know it's not 20 but it's easier to speak like that
<facundobatista> zyga, no, I was confused with the bit/bytes, ok
<ralsina> zyga: with TCP overhead is more than 20Mbps as your ISP measures it
<nessita> rye: I honestly would not know, I'm just exposing the DBus iface, If it requires restart, is a pain :-( we can force it but from my POV is too violent
<facundobatista> zyga, anyway, the default is high, but the default is "on = False", so the feature is not activated
<zyga> facundobatista, that's another bug IMHO, see my rationale
<nessita> facundobatista: I don't know, I would expect you to know that. I would say no, but just because I would think is common sense
<facundobatista> zyga, so, by default, syncdaemon will try to use all your network
<facundobatista> nessita, maybe verterok knows about the restarting for the config
<nessita> maybe. verterok you around?
<verterok> nessita: whasup?
<facundobatista> zyga, if that is a bug for you, open a bug in launchpad but do not mix that with the other points
<zyga> facundobatista, did you check what dropbox does by default? they monitor the network and try to see how much they can send and slow down if some other traffic shows up - while that's tricky to implement it's infinitely better from users point of view - and it's the default
<facundobatista> zyga, we will fix it, or not (try to find if something similar was filed before)
<nessita> verterok: when setting new throttling limits, are those values taken into account without restarting syncdaemon?
<verterok> nessita: setting the limits how?
<nessita> verterok: using the DBis iface
<verterok> nessita: if you change the config file manually, syncdaemon needs to be restarted
<facundobatista> zyga, awesome, didn't know what dropbox do regarding network, do you have some code to show that?
<zyga> facundobatista, my points were not bug reports per se, they were points that lead to conclusion "u1 does not work out of the box"
<nessita> verterok: DBus config iface
<verterok> nessita: no, if you use the Dbus iface the config is applied
<nessita> facundobatista, rye, zyga: ^
<zyga> facundobatista, nope but it's easy to reproduce this - I did not try to automate that if that's what you are asking
<nessita> verterok: thanks! I thought so
<zyga> verterok, thanks
<verterok> nessita: at least that was the bahaviour at the time it was implemented :)
<Chipaca> verterok: facundobatista: the bandwidth throttling is not working for a lot of people, I can confirm that much.
<verterok> Chipaca: I'ld say that it's working, but not as expectd :)
<zyga> verterok, how so?
<Chipaca> verterok: crashing network hardware isn't "working"
<zyga> verterok, it's not respecting any limit I set
<verterok> Chipaca: crashign hardware?
<Chipaca> verterok: (yes, that is happening also)
<verterok> zyga: don't know about your specific issue
<Chipaca> verterok: yep :)
<facundobatista> zyga, so, let's continue with your points?
<zyga> facundobatista, sure
<Chipaca> verterok: probably flaky hardware to start with, but still
<verterok> zyga, Chipaca: the main bug with throttling is that it's too deep in twisted/netwrok stuff, and doesn't know anything what is actually thtrttling
<verterok> *about what is throttling
<facundobatista> 2) you're right!
<verterok> so, SD limit the network usage no matter what...and maybe it's stopping sending bytes in the middle of a protocol message
<zyga> facundobatista, do you agree with 1 too? that was not conclusive
<verterok> Chipaca, zyga: ^
<zyga> verterok, SD?
<verterok> zyga: syncdaemon, sorry :)
<zyga> ah
<zyga> verterok, but how would that break the throttling?
<Chipaca> facundobatista: what dropbox do is monitor the packet queue (/proc/net/tcp's tx_queue and rx_queue), apparently
<verterok> Chipaca: if an aplication can crash network hardware...it sounds like a serious problem in the stack (IMHO)
<zyga> Chipaca, if it does we can check that with strace easily
<facundobatista> zyga, regarding 1), I don't know why it's configured with that, you have a better suggestion for the default?
<verterok> zyga: I'm just pointing the known bugs :) maybe some change completetly broke it
<zyga> facundobatista, yes, enable the limit by default and change the upload speed to a much much lower value, perhaps show this UI when setting up u1 on a new computer each time
<facundobatista> verterok, it's not "completely" broken, remember my problem when I had the limits in 200 and 500 bytes
<zyga> facundobatista, I have no hard data to back my claims but 20Mbit uplink is probably not something 10% of users even dream of
<Chipaca> verterok: is there a way to just limit the content queue and not the meta queue?
<verterok> Chipaca: no! that's "the bug"
<verterok> :)
<facundobatista> zyga, the default is off, maybe users will change that number when activating the feature?
<zyga> facundobatista, the feature _should_ be active by default - that's my claim in 1)
<zyga> facundobatista, if you enable it by default and keep existing speed limit then it's as good as disabled
<verterok> Chipaca: throttling currently works in a lower level, and know nothing about queues or meta or content or syncdaemon :)
<facundobatista> zyga, ok, it should be active and in a lower limit... say 1Mbit? I like that default, it worths a bug report
<facundobatista> 1Mbit for download, 100kbit for upload
<facundobatista> those are nice limits
<zyga> facundobatista, the actual limit is still not as simple, consider three cases: modem, broadband and 3g, but I agree in general
<zyga> facundobatista, those sound sane to mee to
<facundobatista> zyga, yeap, it's not as simple
<zyga> me too even
<facundobatista> zyga, we don't want to give the image of "syncdaemon is slow" because of too low limits
<facundobatista> zyga, it's a business decision, not technical, IMHO
<zyga> facundobatista, I understand but "sync is slow" vs "this breaks internet whenever I use it" is also a business thing
<zyga> facundobatista, we should not be broken out of the box, whatever we do
<Chipaca> facundobatista: nobody on adsl in .ar has an uplink greater than 512kbps, fwiw
<facundobatista> Chipaca, yeap
<zyga> ok
<zyga> onwards to claims 3 and 4
<zyga> 3 is about recovery when the user is smart enough to link slow internet to u1 (and the new notification might help with that)
<facundobatista> zyga, 3) there it may be a bug also, maybe the control panel should be usable with the network saturated, or even with the network disconnected?
<zyga> 3 is the failure of the control panel UI to work under saturated link
<zyga> facundobatista, right AFAIR ralsina already found a bug there, correct?
<facundobatista> zyga, I don't know enough of the control panel to help you, nessita or ralsina will be of more help
<Chipaca> zyga: does it also not work without a network link at all?
<zyga> Chipaca, AFAIR not
<ralsina> Chipaca: it works without a link
<Chipaca> nessita: ^?
<ralsina> Chipaca: it works with a fast link
<facundobatista> zyga, so, point 4, the one that seems more like a problem... which client are you using?
<ralsina> Chipaca: it doesn' t work with a slow link, because it asks for the list of devices before you can throttle your own
<Chipaca> ralsina: does it work when network manager thinks you have a link but the link isn't connected to the internets?
<ralsina> (I think)
<zyga> Chipaca, if you disconnect and n-m notices this it tells you that you need to be online, if you drop the link in a way that n-m is not aware (like disconnect your network modem while still being connected to a switch to keep the link up) the U1 will not work
<zyga> facundobatista, the latest nightly
<zyga> Chipaca, (and by U1 I mean the control panel here)
<facundobatista> zyga, so, let's see how we can reproduce that, in your machine and mine
<zyga> facundobatista, which point do you want to focus on reproducing now?
<facundobatista> zyga, 4, that the limit works
<zyga> ok
<facundobatista> zyga, give me a couple of minutes so see if we could log a couple of things better
<zyga> sure
<nessita> zyga: hey there. What is broken with the control panel regarding net limits?
<zyga> nessita, you cannot get to them on a saturated link
<zyga> nessita, and once you do they don't work (But that's another issue not related to UI)
<nessita> zyga: what does it mean 'you can not get them'?
<zyga> nessita, I posted a few videos on http://people.ubuntu.com/~zyga/
<zyga> nessita, they show what happens, please try the smaller ones first
<zyga> nessita, various things time out
<zyga> nessita, and the whole section is grayed out
<zyga> nessita, this is all on latest nightly
<zyga> er
<zyga> http://people.canonical.com/~zyga/
<nessita> zyga: I know what is happening, and, I'm not sure what we can do about it. The network limits are asked to syncdaemon via dbus, but the device list is asked to our servers
<nessita> so, we're using http traffic to get the device list
<nessita> which can not be retrieved since you have a saturated link
<zyga> nessita, we should have a separate part for the local device that works regardless of the rest
<karni> hi folks, I see we've got some long discussion :)
<zyga> nessita, IMHO the setting of speed limits should not be there :-)
<facundobatista> zyga, why you have a "debug" item in your [bandwith_throttling] section?
<zyga> facundobatista, where?
<nessita> zyga: maybe, but that's a whole completely separated issue
<zyga> facundobatista, I ran the third video with --debug
<zyga> nessita, agreed
<nessita> zyga: the UI design puts that info there
<facundobatista> zyga, you say that file was changed because you run the client with --debug?
<zyga> facundobatista, which file, I don't follow you, sorry
<nessita> zyga: can you please file me a bug for that? description should be 'limits can be set because device list can't be retrieved due to slow connection'
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what we can do about it ^
<zyga> nessita, perhaps you can construct the list with the "local" machine and give control to the throttling part and asynchronosuly populate it with additional devices
<facundobatista> /home/zyga/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<zyga> nessita, I'll queue it, there are a lot of bugs here
<ralsina> nessita: I don' t know the internals enough either
<facundobatista> zyga, you do a cat of it around 1:15s
<ralsina> If we could show the local device entry without asking syncdaemon, that may help
<zyga> facundobatista, ah - no that was present from a previous debugging session
<nessita> ralsina: the device list is fetched doing a REST api call, we don't have one device at a time
<facundobatista> zyga, can you remove that item, please? if all is fixed, *that* was a problem
<nessita> ralsina: and we don't have the information of the local device either, in order to show it separately
<zyga> facundobatista, sure
<zyga> facundobatista, that would be a fail on my part too ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: so ajo & agua
<ralsina> nessita: so ajo & agua
<facundobatista> zyga, in that case, it would be a real bug in the config management code
<ralsina> zyga: sadly we can' t fix the control panel
<nessita> ralsina: in the same scenario occurs if you have files sync disabled, devie tab is useless
<Chipaca> nessita: why don't we have the info of the local device?
<nessita> Chipaca: because that info is in the servers, not in syncdaemon
<zyga> facundobatista, it did not help
<zyga> facundobatista, I captured the session as video again
<nessita> Chipaca: syncdaemon knows nothing about the local device (name, type, date added, etc)
<Chipaca> nessita: that's a regression from u1-prefs
<zyga> facundobatista, the connection saturated the link instantly
<facundobatista> zyga, wait, wait
<zyga> facundobatista, the whole traffic was going to amazon/u1 servers
<zyga> facundobatista, ok
<nessita> Chipaca: you sure?
<Chipaca> nessita: positive :)
<nessita> Chipaca: what does preferences show when no device list is in place?
<zyga> ralsina, why not? design constraint?
<Chipaca> nessita: u1-prefs had placeholder values for the local machine until it got the server list
<nessita> Chipaca: right, the UNKNOWN placeholders, which people complains about... not sure what is best/worse
<ralsina> zyga: we don' t have the right info to show without connecting to ask for it, but maybe Chipaca and nessita are getting somewhere
<zyga> ralsina, could we not use the hostname before we fetch the true values?
<nessita> zyga: the host name may not be the device name
<zyga> facundobatista, I uploaded the session as movie 004
<zyga> nessita, right but it's better than nothing, another idea - since we cannot edit the device name today perhaps you could cache it in the UI?
<nessita> Chipaca: we could guess the name using the token name. Not sure how to redraw later with the real info without making an overwrite in the UI, maybe surprising the user
<nessita> zyga: we could, yes. We're not doing for this cycle due to lack of time
<Chipaca> nessita: the local machine should always be first IMHO, so the rewriting would be more of an appending, which wouldn't be so surprising
<facundobatista> zyga, rye, Chipaca, verterok, found it!
<facundobatista> zyga, rye, I was bad with how I told you this worked
<facundobatista> zyga, rye, it works by getting what twisted indicates *what already is written or read"
<nessita> Chipaca: I mean, rewritting the local machine with server info, that may differ or be more complete
<zyga> facundobatista, so did you find the bug or did you confirm that it must work (while it does not for me at least)?
<zyga> wait, written _or_ read?
<zyga> anyway, my question stands
<facundobatista> zyga, rye, so, if you say that the limit is 10kbps, and twisted just wrote 50kb in the same chunk, it will wait *5* seconds before writing more
<zyga> facundobatista, so it's not working in practice, now let's figure out why
<Chipaca> zyga: it is!
<zyga> Chipaca, explain pease
<zyga> please
<facundobatista> zyga, the efect is a lot of small pikes that saturates your network, with pauses
<Chipaca> zyga: twisted is probably writing too much at a time
<zyga> facundobatista, how long will it wait? proportional to the overcommitment of bandwidth limit?
<facundobatista> zyga, on the average, the limitwrks
<Chipaca> zyga: say twisted writes a chunk of ... what's the default kernel-side buffer size? Probably something big
<Chipaca> chunks of 5MB, say
<zyga> facundobatista, nope, I can show you that it does not work
<alecu> hello all!
<zyga> facundobatista, it never goes below my cap, I don't know how much theory you put behind this it is never slower than without the limit in the first place
<Chipaca> then we notice that and wait an hour before doing something else
<karni> hi alecu !
<alecu> hey there karni, how is it going?
<Chipaca> but it's already too late! the kernel is already writing this info out, too much data at a time
<zyga> Chipaca, 5MB? what?
<rye> Chipaca, i had wait times of 18 seconds during my tests
<karni> alecu: good! made a downloading/uploading notification yesterdays evening! :)
<zyga> Chipaca, how did you come up with 5MB value?
<karni> alecu: x file(s) uploading, y file(s) downloading (in case there's both up and down tranfsers at the same time)
<facundobatista> rye, exactly
<karni> alecu: have you poked around oauth yet :)?
<rye> what's twisted chunk before it calls us back?
<facundobatista> zyga, you can see how SD waits in your log, see the pauses
<Chipaca> zyga: made it up
<alecu> karni, I started with it yesterday. still wrapping my head around it.
<zyga> facundobatista, checking now
<Chipaca> zyga: I'm looking around to see what the actual value is :)
<karni> alecu: I'll be happy to help anytime
<alecu> great, thank! :-)
<karni> :)
<zyga> facundobatista, I see values like 5-18 seconds
<facundobatista> zyga, pauses... in that time, SD does not write anything
<zyga> facundobatista, what does twisted use at the very bottom to write? send?
<Chipaca> zyga: with what rate limit?
<zyga> Chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> zyga: with a rate limit of how much?
<karni> alecu: oh, by the way. at the moment that logic uses the browser as a source for the oauth tokens. we may switch to the new API some time soon (1-2 months? that one is not scheduled yet)
<zyga> Chipaca, during the whole session the link was never idle, always saturated, I don't think you can do that this way, the kernel will block if the socket is full, the socket has a limited buffer, something is writing fast enough
<zyga> Chipaca, between 19 and 25Kb/s I was changing it during the test
<zyga> Chipaca, actual traffic was around 80Kb/s
<zyga> Chipaca, I just noticed it wanted to pause for 2+ minutes
<facundobatista> zyga, don't change the limit during the test, it does not work, and confuses everything here
<zyga> Chipaca,  IMHO it should decide how much to write not how much to sleep afterwards
<Chipaca> zyga: I think we all agree, there
<zyga> facundobatista, when does it measure how much bandwidth was used? after each block or after each file?
 * karni is afraid to think about throttling in U1F seeing all this discussion ;)
<verterok> Chipaca, facundobatista, zyga: ^ that was what I tried to say...but poorly explained :p
<Chipaca> U1F?
<karni> Chipaca: the Android client for U1 files sync
<Chipaca> ah :)
<facundobatista> zyga, *after*
<karni> Chipaca: ubuntu one files, to to speak
<zyga> facundobatista, after what?
<facundobatista> zyga, oh, sorry, after each block of bytes twisted wrote, whatever that is
<zyga> facundobatista, do we set the size of that block today? is it by any chance using sendall to send the data?
<zyga> facundobatista, doe we reconnect for each new file we transfer?
<rye> verterok, facundobatista: " don't change the limit during the test, it does not work," - so does it in real time or not?
<rye> i am confused
 * zyga opened a can of worms here, :/
<facundobatista> zyga, we don't reconnect on each new file
<verterok> rye: the config change via DBus is in real time
<facundobatista> verterok, do we log when that happens?
<verterok> facundobatista: when what happens? :)
<facundobatista> verterok, we had bugs in the past with the GUI setting the syncdaemon in strange limit values
<karni> transfer limit change
<zyga> facundobatista, the daemon notices, there's a log for that
<zyga> 2011-02-17 11:56:10,260 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - DEBUG - called set_throttling_limits
<facundobatista> zyga, but it does not say with which values?
<zyga> facundobatista, not in the log, no
<facundobatista> zyga, could you please open a bug for *that*
<facundobatista> ?
<zyga> facundobatista, let me queue the bugs and let's recap before I start loosing context
<facundobatista> zyga, the log should be explicit for it...
<zyga> facundobatista, I added this to the bug queue
<zyga> nessita, I also got your bug in the queue ('limits can be set because device list can't be retrieved due to slow connection')
<facundobatista> zyga, and then please open the real bug we have for throttling: "it does not throttles inside the second, but sends a bunch of data and waits then some second to be below the limit"
<zyga> facundobatista, ok
<zyga> facundobatista, and one for the defaults, okay?
<facundobatista> *"...waits then some secondS..."
<zyga> default network limits are too high
<facundobatista> ok
<zyga> and "default network speed limit should be enabled"
<facundobatista> zyga, please, give me the number of the throttling one, so I can comment that with some code
<zyga> ok, let me start reporting them
<Chipaca> facundobatista: verterok: zyga: what happens if we set SEND_LIMIT on the connection?
<nessita> zyga: 'can't be set' (I made a mistake before)
<zyga> nessita, fixed, thanks
<Chipaca> that way only up to SEND_LIMIT will be sent at a time
<facundobatista> Chipaca, what is SEND_LIMIT?
<zyga> facundobatista, let's see if we missed anything from my original 4 points
<Chipaca> (so we'd get to check how much we send more often)
<zyga> ah
<zyga> right
<zyga> one more thing
<zyga> "sync daemon does not manage do upload any files when speed limit is low (10KB)"
<zyga> facundobatista, I don't know if that description is good but in general with low speed limit it kept disconnecting AFAIR
<zyga> facundobatista, I can try to see how this worked
<zyga> facundobatista, but from my point of view it was stuck uploading the same MP3 file over and over
<verterok> rye: remember this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/517847 :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517847 in ubuntuone-client "Bandwidth Throttling is Applied to Content and Control Connection. (affects: 2) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zyga> all bugs against ubuntuone, ok? I will let you reassign to proper places
<facundobatista> zyga, if the content transfer saturates the network, it complicates the other commands, yes
<facundobatista> zyga, that is already known, see the bug verterok just pointed
<rye> verterok, sure, i posted that :)
<verterok> rye: :)
<zyga> facundobatista, I don't think that's my bug, the speed limit _was_ observed earlier (but on on this nightly installation)
<zyga> facundobatista, but I'll skip that until I get some hard facts for it
<rye> "it does not throttles inside the second, but sends a bunch of data and waits then some second to be below the limit" - YES! I am not that crazy after all! Wooo-hooo!
<zyga> facundobatista, does the client resume previous uploads btw?
 * rye goes back to tomboying
 * zyga starts reporting bugs now
<verterok> zyga: not yet....but will start doing it in ~1 week :)
<rye> i hope this word does not translates to something weird
<zyga> verterok, great :)
<facundobatista> zyga, yes
<zyga> facundobatista, verterok: response conflict
<Chipaca> rye: I think it does (and that is good :) )
<facundobatista> zyga, ah, "resume" from which point?
<verterok> facundobatista: jaja, it doesn't resume uploads (yet)
<verterok> facundobatista: it restarts the uploads ;)
<facundobatista> yes
<verterok> facundobatista: or resume from 0 :-)
<zyga> verterok, so that's what I observed, if it's not reported yet I can add that to the queue
<zyga> facundobatista, bug 720702
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720702 in ubuntuone-client "sync daemon does not log the value of set_throttling_limits (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720702
<verterok> zyga: report what?
<nessita> zyga: the control panel bug should go to ubuntuone control panel project
<zyga> verterok, missing feature / bug
<zyga> nessita, ok
<verterok> zyga: the feature is already in nightlies, but we need to rollout the server to make the client actually resumae :)
<verterok> *resume
<zyga> verterok, I see
<zyga> nessita, bug 720704
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720704 in ubuntuone-control-panel "limits can't be set because device list can't be retrieved due to slow connectionnes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720704
<nessita> zyga: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: tarmac is not landing u1client branches failing with 'OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/cache/tarmac/ubuntuone-client/trunk/_trial_temp/dbus-session.conf' make: *** [test] Error 1'
<zyga> facundobatista, bug 720707
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720707 in ubuntuone-client "it does not throttles inside the second, but sends a bunch of data and waits then some seconds to be below the limit (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720707
<facundobatista> zyga, gracias!
<zyga> facundobatista, bug 720711
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720711 in ubuntuone-client "default network limits are too high (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720711
<zyga> facundobatista, and finally 720712
<zyga> that's all folks, thanks for working on this! :-)
<zyga> (bug 720712)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720712 in ubuntuone-client "default network speed limit should be enabled (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720712
<facundobatista> zyga, thank you
<rye> zyga, thank you very much!
<zyga> rye, it was my pleasure
 * zyga still wants to do LAN sync for u1 but as usual does not have enough time :-(
<rye> facundobatista, re: autoconflict bug, i should start marking all other as a duplicate of that one?
<rye> facundobatista, bug #718924, and maybe remove logs from that first and then mark it as non-private?
<ubot4> rye: Bug 718924 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/718924 is private
<facundobatista> rye, the one I commented on? I found a case!
<facundobatista> rye, if you write continuosly enough in a file, you will hit a point when a command that send EOF to the server is cancelled, and that is "conflict"
<rye> facundobatista, so the file gets sent to remote storage (in any state it is at that time, be it empty or anything else) but the client does not know that; Upon subsequent saving it checks the remote hash and it has changed so it marks local as the conflict, right?
<ralsina> alecu dobey nessita mandel thisfred standup in 6'
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> ayeaye
<mandel> ok
<alecu> ayea
<ralsina> mandel: one of your branches landed out of order and needs extra reviews
<mandel> ralsina: what do you mean?
<mandel> and which ?
<ralsina> mandel: the complex dbus landed before the simple one
<ralsina> so it failed because the prerequisite was not merged
<ralsina> and got set to needs review again
<mandel> oh, ok
<nessita> me
<facundobatista> rye, the process is this
<ralsina> me
<facundobatista> rye, the file in the server and client is "A"
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<facundobatista> rye, there's an upload of B, it sends to the server "the previous was A"
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, dobey?
<thisfred> ha!
<nessita> :-D
<facundobatista> rye, the upload gets to the server, but before getting the answer, it is cancelled in the client
<dobey> me
<facundobatista> rye, next upload sends C, and says previous is "A", but in the server it's currently B -> conflict
<rye> facundobatista, awesome!
<nessita> alecu: say me! :-)
<rye> facundobatista, so, can I start marking all other bug reports as a duplicates?
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: got reviews and tried to land branch for Bug #702616, Bug #709200, Bug #719376. Talked with aquarius re: sync/async credentials API. Started project for files storage API. Control panel bug triage.
<nessita> TODO: start working on sync files API. Weekly meeting. IRC discussion re throttling (syncdaemon and control panel).
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: lots of bug triaging, bunch of reviews
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 5 tons of bugs, some coding (my days are all alike)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel por favor!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702616 in ubuntuone-client "Passing tests with odd DBus errors (affects: 1) (heat: 20)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702616
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709200 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "Service quits even if ref count is not zero (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709200
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719376 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone.credentials should allow passing a window xid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719376
<mandel> DONE: UX talks. A lot of IPC. Tests, tests...
<mandel> TODO:  More test
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> thisfred: go
<thisfred> DONE: worked on tests for u1 couchdb API
<thisfred> TODO: finish and package API, some u1client UI wrap up
<thisfred> BLOCKED: still no unity
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #717829, started maverick SRU release
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee mustic store fixes, finish maverick SRU
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<ubot4> dobey: Bug 717829 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/717829 is private
<nessita> uh, sprint planning, I should book tickets
<dobey> alecu: go
<alecu> DONE: branch to disable notifications from control panel. Worked on OAuth for DroidCouch
<alecu> TODO: OAuth for DroidCouch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> LOVE: eclipse
<alecu> HATE: java
<alecu> COMMENTS: ?
<facundobatista> rye, if they are about saving lot of times in a row, most probably
<nessita> ralsina: shall I buy tickets to buenos aires?
<thisfred> nessita: print is a go then?
<thisfred> sprint?
<rye> facundobatista, like gedit, openoffice
<nessita> thisfred: not sure. ralsina?
<ralsina> don' t buy tickets yet but it' s close
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> ah ok :)
<ralsina> I need to save 20 minutes to finish writing the official proposal
<thisfred> thought I'd missed a mail
<ralsina> then it enters the canonical machinery and out comes a sprint (I guess)
<ralsina> we have the weekly call in a little while
<ralsina> eom?
<nessita> eom!
<nessita> dobey: verterok filled bug #720696. Is the control panel supposed to work on lucid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720696 in ubuntuone-control-panel "control panel nightlies doesn't work on Lucid. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720696
<dobey> it should i guess, shouldn't it?
<dobey> why do i have like 6 russian spam messages in my canonical folder
<joshuahoover> ralsina, Chipaca: does this look right to you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/LucidCouchDB
<joshuahoover> ralsina, Chipaca: anyway we can streamline that for lucid users?
<dobey> i don't think there is
<nessita> dobey: is that error fixable on lucid?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that looks good, or at least I don' t know how to make it shorter
<dobey> nessita: probably.
<dobey> although, using GLib via gi seems a bit overkill
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yeah...there's 2 things that concern me: 1) the number of steps & 2) that we have lts users enabling "unsupported" backports (at least that's the wording next to the check box)
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, we could have them enable "unsupported" PPA instead, and add a couple steps
<ralsina> or use a terminal and make the steps uglier
<ralsina> But it' s pretty much the same thing.
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'd prefer a ppa over this actually
<joshuahoover> dobey: then we could potentially get them other fixes more easily (maybe)
<dobey> well we already have one, but it might break the world
<dobey> and we really haven't devoted any time at all to supporting all this stuff :(
<smoser> hi. i'm on natty, the "Share this folder" link in the web ui doessn't seem to do anything
<smoser> neither does the 'More' link
<beuno> smoser, firefox 4?
<smoser> yeah
<smoser> a FAQ?
<smoser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhyDoesntTheFilesWebUIWorkWithFirefox4
<smoser> i see.
<beuno> right  :)
<smoser> any other way for me to share a file ?
<beuno> smoser, chrome?  or on the desktop?
<smoser> i could use chrome, but would actually prefer desktop if thats possible
<beuno> sure, just right-click on the folder, Ubuntu One > Share
<smoser> in nautiuls ?
<beuno> yeap
<smoser> i dont see an option.
<smoser> Package nautilus-ubuntuone is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<smoser> ^ i get that after 'apt-get install nautilus-ubuntuone'
<nessita> smoser: ubuntuone-client-gnome is tha package
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: I'd add a /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop; /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-get-port as 5b
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: (or "reboot")
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: ahhhhhh!!!!!
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: please don't run screaming from the room
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: when i tested it, it started syncing without rebooting or restarting desktopcouch...that was on 10.04 with latest updates...i was surprised
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: but maybe i just got lucky?
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: you probably didn't have desktopcouch running before the update, and then did something that triggered it to start running
<Chipaca> joshuahoover: it only replicates if it's running
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: right..hmmm
<smoser> so, i right click -> properties -> Share
<smoser> then
<dobey> no
<smoser> wait. yeah, right click -> Ubuntu one
<dobey> not the sharing tab in file properties
<smoser> then i type someting
<ralsina> rightclick->ubuntuone->share
<ralsina> an email
<Chipaca> dobey: maybe ubuntuone-client-gnome should 'provide' nautilus-ubuntuone just for that to work?
<smoser> ok. sorry for being quite dense.
<smoser> now, i think i did that.
<dobey> Chipaca: i don't think it works that way
<dobey> nessita: do you have any pending branches for u1cp?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: ming poping in mumble 3 min before our meeting
<mandel> as in now hehe :P
<ralsina> ok. popping
<nessita> dobey: kinda, why?
<nessita> dobey: do you need me to do a release?
<dobey> nessita: no, because need new revno for new nightlies to build :)
<nessita> dobey: heh. I can give you a needed branch in a sec
<mandel> ralsina: here you go http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/wiki/QTReactor
<dobey> gah
<dobey> i wonder if they break the qt main loop there too
<ralsina> mandel: https://github.com/ghtdak/qtreactor
<ralsina> alecu dobey mandel nessita thisfred Chipaca mumble in 8'
<dobey> oh right. blah
<nessita> yessir
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/align-devices/+merge/50164
<nessita> dobey: I can give it a trivial approve for quicker landing
<dobey> i'm not in that big of a hurry
<nessita> well, it is trivial :-)
<dobey> i was just wondering because my u1cp merges folder was empty :)
<nessita> heh
<dobey> and i pushed a change to the nightlies packaging which should fix verterok's issue
<verterok> dobey: should I test? :)
<dobey> verterok: do you have gir1.0-glib-2.0 installed?
 * verterok checks
<ralsina> dobey chipaca, mumble?
<dobey> no
<dobey> :)
<verterok> dobey: yes, Installed: 0.6.8-1
<ralsina> ha
<dobey> verterok: and python -c "from gi.repository import GLib" fails?
<verterok> dobey: yes, ImportError: No module named gi.repository
<dobey> verterok: and "from gi import repository" also fails?
<verterok> dobey: yeap: ImportError: No module named gi
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ugh, glade
<dobey> ugh, and splitting the label up into separate labels with the entry in the middle :(
<dobey> i can't find the mail/wiki/whatever that says "don't do that"
<karni> dobey: I do think glade is a great idea. over half a year ago there was a problem that it couldn't attach signals automagically. then something else broke. I ended up coding the whole GUI myself, to be on the safe side. hyhyh
<karni> and the gui was complex ;[
<dobey> karni: rading a .diff of a glade file isn't very informative, though
<karni> dobey: I can imagine :/
<rye> ok, so, we have a broken tomboy sync at the moment in case the note was edited via the web ui, bug #709378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709378 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tomboy fails to sync after editing note via web: "String was not recognized as a valid DateTime." (affects: 17) (dups: 2) (heat: 276)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709378
<karni> __lucio__: anything up with the servers? I think there's a slowdown
<karni> beuno: sometimes (twice since a moment ago), I get a handshake (conn+set_caps+auth) 30 second timeout. I'm thinking whether I should pop a dialog saying 'This is taking longer then usual' ;)?
<karni> oops *than
<karni> connected this time :)
<karni> beuno: I'll just show 'Trying to connect' Toast and bail after n-th attempt and inform the user.
<dobey> nessita: does u1cp run ok on maverick?
<nessita> dobey: yes, using it right now
<dobey> ok
<beuno> karni, sounds good
<karni> beuno: ack :)
<nessita> brb, lunch groseries shopping
<dobey> hrmm, volumes are not subscribed by default now, right?
<dobey> facundobatista, verterok: ^^ do you know if new volumes are still subscribed by default?
<ralsina> ok, I' ll be gone for a few hours. Have a nice day everyone!
<nessita> ralsina: you too!
<rye> so here's the script that will tell what notes are broken http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py
<dobey> nessita: do you know the answer to my question re: volumes autosubscribe?
<nessita> dobey: I do, sorry, I missed your question. Yes, volumes are not subscribed by default (neither are shares)
<nessita> dobey: starting on natty and nigthlies. Plain maverick should be autosubscribed by default
<dobey> nessita: including music?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> yeah, i'm wondeirng about narwhal
<nessita> dobey: we do no special treatment for music (we might, though)
<dobey> ok. that makes for an interesting scenario i have to fix then
<dobey> alright i'm off to lunch, bbiab
<thisfred> is there something special about classmethods/factory functions, when using mocker? I'm not having much luck mocking one.
<rye> is there anybody on maverick w/o nightlies packages installed to test http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py ?
<rye> anybody running natty without ubuntuone nightlies?
<rye> nessita, is there any way for maverick standard ubuntu_sso to be contacted via dbus?
<rye> nessita, i am trying to get sso info from both maverick and natty stable and nightlies and it already works on natty, but in maverick there is no ubuntuone.credentials
<karni> facundobatista: I have a question.. states_manager.svg (under the is_connected line) says, that SERVER_RESCAN, QUEUE_MANAGER and STANDOFF have a selfloop of SYS_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT event
<karni> facundobatista: how would that event occur in QM, if SYS_HANDSHAKE_TIMEOUT is generated in check_Version, set_caps, and authenticate
<facundobatista> karni, the handshake timeout is turned off when entered in SERVER_RESCAN
<karni> ah! that's what it means
<facundobatista> karni, as it may take a lot of time, and of course it has no sense in QM
<nessita> rye: hey there. what do you need in particular? u1 creds in maverick?
<karni> facundobatista: got it!
<karni> facundobatista: thanks
<facundobatista> karni, the detail is what happens if the event that changes state is just generated a little before the timeout triggers?
<facundobatista> ok
<karni> facundobatista: right :) thank you
<rye> nessita, yes, u1 creds in maverick (preferably w/o twisted magic, just dbus calls)
<nessita> rye: sure, open d-feet, access the com.ubuntu.sso service
<rye> nessita, hmmm
<nessita> rye: from there, /credentials path and in the interface (can't remember the name), find_credentials
<nessita> parameter is the app_name, 'Ubuntu One'
<rye> why do i need to import from ubuntuone.credentials then... i am so smart
<nessita> rye: you don't, in maverick it does not exist
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: [Branch ~unity-team/libunity/trunk] Rev 40: Add a Python example for the launcher API
<alecu> nice!
<thisfred> wheeeeee!
<dobey> what the heck. where did all of these sudden g-s-d crashes come from
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/align-devices/+merge/50164 ?
<dobey> i must abstain
<beuno> nessita, sure, give me a little while
<nessita> dobey: why?
<dobey> because splitting strings into multiple labels like that is horrible for localization; and i don't want to spend time arguing about it
<nessita> ok
<nessita> dobey: I miss the answer before, will you be able to fix bug #720696? or shall I do something special?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720696 in ubuntuone-control-panel "control panel nightlies doesn't work on Lucid. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720696
<dobey> i am fixing it; i think
<beuno> nessita, can I see a quick screenshot for your branch?
<nessita> beuno: yes, sorry, i should do that already
<beuno> it's ok, I should of set up a good workspace to test the desktop client, I'm just lazy
<nessita> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/dnA/
<nessita> beuno: don't frek out becasue the lack of styling
<nessita> beuno: Daniel Fore is working on coding a RC file (kinda like a CSS file)
<nessita> beuno: changes are: labels left aligned, and units to the ight
<beuno> nessita, +1
<beuno> very subtle buy nice change
<dobey> oh ugh, and the labels were moved :(
 * beuno hugs dobey 
<beuno> awesomeness can be painful
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> another approval, anyone? thisfred, maybe you?
<dobey> and they aren't disabled when "[] Limit bandwidth" is unchecked
<dobey> this is not awesomeness
<dobey> it's breaking a perfectly fine layout for no good reason
<thisfred> nessita: sure
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/align-devices/+merge/50164
<thisfred> gotcha
<dobey> and if i review the branch and say so and disapprove it, it will devolve into a stupid argument about how "well design said it should be like this and you're just trying to block the branch and blah blah blah"
<beuno> I think the UI looks better
<beuno> not design said
<thisfred> nessita: can I trade you a review? (if you don't have time that's fine) https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntu-one-couch/add-tests/+merge/50206
<dobey> better than what?
<beuno> than what there is now
<dobey> to me it looks like i can change the bandwidth limit values and have them work, without actually clicking "limit bandwidth"
<beuno> people don't read right-aligned text very well
<dobey> the text wasn't right-aligned was it?
<beuno> yes, now it's left aligned
<dobey> where is the before screenshot then?
<beuno> I looked at my current control panel
<dobey> because it wasn't right-aligned in ubuntuone-preferences
<beuno> didn't want to make nessita do even more work just to get work through
<beuno> it is in control-panel, and this improves it, so I +1ed
<thisfred> alecu also maybe, since you've looked at it already? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntu-one-couch/add-tests/+merge/50206
<dobey> and breaks localization
<dobey> anyway, bah. i need chocolate
<alecu> thisfred, ack
<nessita> thisfred: sure!
<nessita> dobey: about disabling the spin buttons when limit bandwidth is not clicked, is a pending taks, but we're dpoing it
<nessita> actually I can add it to that same branch, but I thought you needed a quick branch
<nessita> thisfred: before moving further with this project, you may wanna ask for a project rename
<nessita> thisfred: all u1 related projects are ubuntuone-something (instead of ubuntu-one-something)
<alecu> thisfred, will the project be named: "ubuntu-one-couch" or "ubuntuone-couch" ?
<alecu> oh
<alecu> didn't read nessita saying the same.
<nessita> alecu: :-)
<karni> beuno: by the way, if the user would make a folder syncable, it should start downloading it's contents as soon as it confirms there's enough space, right? any objections/suggestions to such scenario?
<alecu> thisfred, what's the right way to run the tests in your branch?
<thisfred> alecu: ah:  PYTHONPATH=. u1trial tests/
<thisfred> for now
<nessita> thisfred: did you see the project name concern?
<thisfred> nessita: sure, I'll ask a losa
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> thisfred: also, the python package we provide should be, for consistency, ubuntuone.couch
<nessita> joshuahoover: hey there
<thisfred> sure
<nessita> thisfred: thanks :-)
<joshuahoover> nessita: any ideas on what would cause u1-prefs to have contacts, bookmarks, etc. grayed out (only files selectable)?
<joshuahoover> nessita: on maverick
<karni> beuno: the only user-story I can come up against this feature is "I want to sync this folder, but without particular file/folder inside it" - but we can tackle that later.
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes, desktopcouch is not available
<nessita> joshuahoover: that indicates that the module import failed
<joshuahoover> nessita: so not started up? user appears to have it installed
<nessita> joshuahoover: as per my code knowledge, the module could not be imported
<nessita> dobey: is that correct? ^
<thisfred> nessita: another question: do you know how I can set the default reviewers to team ubuntuone for my project?
<nessita> thisfred: yes, you have to make the project owner and driver 'ubuntuone-hackers' team
<thisfred> thx
<alecu> thisfred, I don't like that the request method returns very different things... strings for some errors, nothing for other errors, and parsed json for success.
<thisfred> alecu: I agree
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps it should only return parsed json, and exceptions otherwise.
<thisfred> alecu: this will be fixed. The first passthrough was just picking apart the big ball of twine of the original, without functionality changes
<thisfred> well, I made it work, but other than that ;)
<alecu> thisfred, yeah, it looks like a lot of untwingling :-)
<alecu> thisfred, and it looks great that there many tests now :-)
<alecu> thisfred, so, I'll approve, but I'll set up a bug for that change
<thisfred> awesome, thank you!
<dobey> nessita: that sounds right
<dobey> thisfred: which project?
<thisfred> dobey ubuntu-one-couch, soon to be ubuntuone-couch
<thisfred> dobey, I want to add that to tarmac, also, but for that it needs automatic testing obviously, which I have not yet set up
<dobey> thisfred: it also needs to be owned by the right team, and not by you
<thisfred> dobey: that's done already I think
<thisfred> I just changed that
<dobey> "just changed it"?
<thisfred> I will copy all the testing infrastructure from d-c
<thisfred> as in just now
<alecu> thisfred, added bug #720917 and approved.
<dobey> changed it how?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720917 in ubuntu-one-couch "the request method returns very different things (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720917
<thisfred> dobey: I changed the driver and maintainer. Or is there yet another thing?
<dobey> thisfred: you own the branch
<dobey> thisfred: thus, nobody else can write to it (ie, tarmac)
<thisfred> Oh right. I have no idea how to fix that
<thisfred> or how launchpad works in general ;)
<thisfred> right. Again, no idea how to fix that
<dobey> well you have a branch proposed to merge into it right now, so ii'll wait and fix it after you land it, i guess
<thisfred> awesome, thx
<thisfred> I'll ask for a project rename as well
<dobey> i think it's about time to pkill -9 firefox here
<dobey> yup. 632M RES is not fun, no matter how much RAM you have
<nessita> thisfred: I have a question. WHy do you use ubuntu_sso instead of ubuntone.credentials?
<nessita> thisfred: I landed a branch yesterday where you can just use:
<nessita> from ubuntuone.platform.linux.credentials import CredentialsManagementTool
<nessita> cmt = CredentialsManagementTool()
<nessita> creds = yield cmt.find_credentials()
<thisfred> nessita: awesome, did not know this. Again, I mostly just started to refactor what was there, there is *lots* of room for improvement
<thisfred> the .request method is about 10 times longer than I'd like it to be for instance :)
<dobey> mmm, those were some very necessary key lime white chocolate cookies
<thisfred> now look, you made me drool
<alecu> thisfred, I'm running examples/launcher.py from libunity trunk, and it's working as advertised. It shows the progressbar on the launcher icon, sets the progress and shows an emblem.
<thisfred> awesome!
<alecu> thisfred, it's not packaged yet, so I had to make install it :-)
<alecu> thisfred, it looks as simple as this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/trunk/view/head:/examples/launcher.py
<dobey> unity doesn't have super awesome built-when-landed packages?
<alecu> dobey, perhaps they have some nightlies ppa, don't know.
<thisfred> alecu: that looks very usable
<nessita> thisfred: so, shall I file a bug or you change the creds stuff in this branch?
<thisfred> nessita: file a bug please, this branch is long already, and was really about adding tests
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> thanks!
<nessita> thisfred: bug #720928
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720928 in ubuntu-one-couch "Use ubuntuone.platform.linux.credentials module instead of ubuntu_sso (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720928
<thisfred> great!
<thisfred> nessita: should that not be: from ubuntuone.platform.credentials import *?
<thisfred> the whole point is that we don't want to have the code depend on the platform right?
<nessita> thisfred: maybe, I'm not sure how this window magic is supposed to work
<dobey> thisfred: you'll have to verify but i don't think mandel did anything beyond just moving it into the platform dir
<thisfred> ah right
<thisfred> so we still need to make the __init__ there do the detection magic
<nessita> thisfred: approved
<thisfred> thanks!
<mandel> what do you need me for???
<dobey> well you probably need to add a platform/credentials.py that does the right imports from platform.foo.credentials
<thisfred> mandel: nothing, just some confusion about the ubuntuone.platform stuff
<mandel> thisfred: tell me, I might be able to help :)
<thisfred> well, what dobey said ^^
<mandel> thisfred: all platform code that is going to be present on all platforms should be imported as from ubuntuone.platform import x if the code is specific for a platfrom (such as credentials AFAIK) you have to import it as ubuntuone.platfrom.linux import *
<mandel> thisfred: or at least that is the logic I have been following so far, I do welcome other approaches :)
<thisfred> mandel: so we're not gonna have credentials on windows?
<dobey> well, i doubt credentials is specific if we're going to have sso on windows
<mandel> thisfred, dobey: by looking at the code in trunk, atm you can import the CredentialManagement  from platform
<thisfred> ok, awesome :)
<dobey> verterok: ping
<thisfred> I could have done that myself, but I only have two hands :P
<verterok> dobey: pong
<dobey> verterok: are you on 32 bit or 64?
<mandel> thisfred: nessita mentioned that such a class was just used on linux tools and that is why I considered the removal of it, is you code multiplatfrom?
<verterok> dobey: lucid-64bits, maverick-32bits
<thisfred> mandel: yes it is supposed to be
<mandel> thisfred: cool :) then we have a reason to leave it there :)
<mandel> that is a double smile, oh yeah!
<mandel> thisfred: if there is anything missing just let me know and i'll fix it asap
<dobey> verterok: ok, the amd64 build of pygobject is publishing now, so you should be able to apt-get upgrade and have a working control panel on lucid. and hopefully not have everything else break
<thisfred> mandel thx, should be fine
<mandel> thisfred: ok, got to go now, laters!
<verterok> dobey: cool, will test it later
<nessita> mandel: my ocde is not multiplatform, it uses DBus and twisted
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, no your code doesn't need to be. Mine will be by (optionally) passing in the u1 couch tokens on the command line (for now)
<nessita> ah
<mandel> nessita: yes, but I know, but the 'need' is multiplatform, so your code is an implementation of that need on linux, it just means I have  to write a CredentialsMnagement class for other platforms
<mandel> we need to get some other dumb ass to help me with this multiplatform crazyness, any volunteer in the room?
 * mandel is going to teach cparrino to code….
<nessita> dobey: ping
<thisfred> dobey: rename of project, and merge of branch into trunk done
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: I have u1client installed at Version: 1.5.4+r867~maverick1, which is the same as trunk:
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/client/trunk$ bzr revno
<nessita> 876
<nessita> But the code in trunk/ubuntuone/platform/linux/credentials.py does not match /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/linux/credentials.py
<nessita> ah no
<nessita> I'm dislexic, again
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: any idea why u1client is still at 867?
<dobey> packages? not specifically. launchpad might hate us for requesting so many recipe builds though
<nessita> dobey: isn't the3re any failed build?
<dobey> no
<nessita> ok
<alecu> ooooh! It's kindergarten time!
 * alecu bbls
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> why is ubuntuone-control-panel failing to build as a package on narwhal, but works fine on maverick and lucid
<nessita> dobey: what error?
<dobey> dh_install: python-ubuntuone-control-panel missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.*/*-packages/*/ubuntuone/__init__.py), aborting
<dobey> which of all the possible things that could be a valid error, this makes the least sense
<nessita> dobey: how long is been failing?
<dobey> since i bumped the version and added the missing indicator file, i guess
<nessita> ah
<dobey> ?
<nessita> 'ah' as in 'ok, not sure how can I help there'
<dobey> yeah, it makes no sense. the package is the same for all 3 versions
<karni> JamesTait: beuno: one day we'll have to adjust the "machines/computers" terminology on the website. during oauth it's "Add this computer", in webUI it's "View machines connected to this account", at the bottom it's "Remove selected computers".
<karni> JamesTait: beuno: and none of that will suit the forthcoming Android app
<karni> the phone/device, I mean. actually, it'll be a bit misleading.. Android phone will be under connected machines section, and not "phones"
<dobey> meh, dealing with multi-bug SRUs is annoying
<karni> I'm mentioning this only because I headed to remove some of the tens of tokens I have generated during testing.
<karni> JamesTait: I love the Ubuntu one SSO page. I know the changes have been a while around already, but I really like it!
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> bye nessita
<thisfred> hmm, no synchronous way to get the credentials. That's unfortunate.
<karni> worst log message I came up with evar 'discarding connect, connector is connected'
<dobey> verterok: did you try to upgrade from nightlies to see if your issue is fixed?
<verterok> dobey: not yet, let me check
<verterok> dobey: a new issue :/
<verterok> dobey:     from gi.repository import Soup, SoupGNOME
<verterok> ImportError: cannot import name Soup
<verterok> dobey: mayeb it's better to just not package it for lucid? :(
<dobey> verterok: and you have gir1.0-soup-2.4 installed?
<verterok> ah, no idea. let me check
<dobey> you should, since it should be in the Depends
<verterok> yes, Installed: 0.6.5-5ubuntu2
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i wonder why it won't import then
<verterok> dobey: in case it helps: RepositoryError: Failed to load typelib file '/usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Soup-2.4.typelib' for namespace 'Soup': Typelib version mismatch; expected 3, found 2
<verterok> brb
<dobey> ok, so it's because libgirepository is incompatible :(
<dobey> so i guess we will have to stop building for lucid
<dobey> verterok: you should downgrade your python-gobject and gobject-introspection related packages back to what came in lucid
<dobey> alright, well, i'm out for the night. cheers all
<verterok> dobey: ok, will do. thanks1
#ubuntuone 2011-02-18
<baphometos> hey there
<baphometos> im a maverick user and cant sync contacts on my pc
<jdobrien> baphometos, are you using empathy?
<baphometos> only files, neither contacts, nor bookmars nor history
<jdobrien> baphometos, so I'm not quite following.
<baphometos> empathy is installed but im not usin it
<baphometos> second, screenshottin it
<jdobrien> baphometos, so where are you expecting to see the contacts sync?
<jdobrien> baphometos, sorry...I didn't mean empathy
<baphometos> system -> preferences -> ubuntu one
<jdobrien> baphometos, I meant evolution
<jdobrien> one moment
<baphometos> http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotocqyr.gif
<jdobrien> ahh
<jdobrien> the options are greyed out
<jdobrien> ok
<baphometos> cant sync @ evolution
<baphometos> tested it
<baphometos> couchdb is intalled
<baphometos> so ubuntu one is pretty cool but i do miss this feature
<jdobrien> baphometos, ubuntu one uses desktopcouch, is that installed
<jdobrien> ?
<baphometos> second
<baphometos> yes it is
<jdobrien> ok..
<jdobrien> I didn't have it installed, so let me do it real quick so i can see what you see
<baphometos> wanna teamview?
<jdobrien> I'm running a nightly version of Ubuntu One (bleeding edge) so it looks different
<jdobrien> they got rid of those checkbloxes.. :)
<baphometos> i do see this http://www.abload.de/img/bildschirmfotocqyr.gif
<baphometos> ^^
<baphometos> hm
<baphometos> what could i do to help ya
<jdobrien> baphometos, I believe those are disabled because you're missing a package
<jdobrien> baphometos, under Applications --> Internet do you have "CouchDB Pairing Tool"
<baphometos> second
<baphometos> no
<baphometos> :/
<baphometos> so thats the point of failure
<baphometos> what could i do to solve it?
<jdobrien> ok so that's easy apt-get install desktopcouch-tools
<baphometos> :) so now i got the couchdb-pairing-tool in application->internet... but still the checkboxes are greyed out :/ should i delete the configfiles and try again?
<jdobrien> did you run the pairing tool?
<baphometos> yes i tried but nothing happened
<jdobrien> hmm...strange
<baphometos> @shell: didnt find "application"? in german its "Befehl nicht gefunden"
<baphometos> but its installed
<baphometos> hmm.... this is pretty strange
<baphometos> didnt have that before... installed an application and cant find that afterwards
<jdobrien> very strange indeed
<baphometos> doesnt ubuntu one sync files also usin couchdb?
<jdobrien> baphometos, yes
<baphometos> hm
<jdobrien> oh wait
<jdobrien> not files
<jdobrien> sorry
<jdobrien> files is a different beast
<baphometos> ah ok
<baphometos> so thats because this works
<jdobrien> so you install desktopcouch-tools right?
<baphometos> yes
<jdobrien> And you don't have Applications > Internet > Couchdb Pairing Tool?
<baphometos> yes
<jdobrien> when you run it, is there anything under "You are currently paired with these hoses"
<baphometos> but it doesnt open, in shell it says "application not found"
<jdobrien> s/hoses/hosts
<jdobrien> oh
<jdobrien> one sec
<jdobrien> :)
<jdobrien> baphometos, how did you install ubuntu one? was this a fresh install of maverick, an upgrade?
<baphometos> an upgrade
<baphometos> of 10.04
<jdobrien> k
<jdobrien> can you open Evolution and clieck on the Contacts button and then Personal address book
<baphometos> second
<jdobrien> baphometos, I would like to know if it sees Ubuntu One as an option
<baphometos> looks like we're on the right way
<baphometos> cuz in evolution there's ubuntu one as an option now
<jdobrien> try this tutorial. it may be that the silly control panel is not working properly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<baphometos> thank you for first, i'll try this... thank you very very much :))
<jdobrien> baphometos, please let us know if it works. I need to get to bed now... 1:30 am here
<jdobrien> baphometos, there's also some debugging tips here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs
<baphometos> hmm... doesn't work... so i'll try more... it's 7:30 am here... gn8 ;)
<jdobrien> apt-cache policy evolution-couchdb
<jdobrien> make sure it's installed
<baphometos> hmm... it only says "server not reachable" and "permission denied"
<baphometos> "apt-cache policy evolution-couchdb" it is
<baphometos> hmm... it only says "server not reachable" and "permission denied"  <<<<------ evolution
<jdobrien> very strange
<jdobrien>  apt-cache policy evolution-couchdb
<jdobrien> evolution-couchdb:
<jdobrien>   Installed: 0.5.1+r184~maverick1
<jdobrien>   Candidate: 0.5.1+r184~maverick1
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~$ sudo apt-cache policy evolution-couchdb
<baphometos> evolution-couchdb:
<baphometos>   Installiert: 0.5.0-0ubuntu1
<baphometos>   Kandidat:    0.5.0-0ubuntu1
<baphometos>   Versionstabelle:
<baphometos>  *** 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 0
<baphometos>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main i386 Packages
<baphometos>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jdobrien> k
<jdobrien> baphometos, I'm afraid I've reached the end of my ability to diagnose this problem
<jdobrien> baphometos, in a few hours, rye may be able to help you. he's the master
<baphometos> ^^ kk..... don't worry.... have a good sleep
 * jdobrien goes to bed
<baphometos> and thank you ;)
<zyga> good morning
<zyga> quick question, If I wanted to do some extra QA for nightly packages what is the best way to find the delta
<zyga> I know there are no changelogs for nightlies
<JamesTait> Joyeux Vendredi, mes amis!
<karni> zyga: ping
<zyga> karni, hi
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<duanedesign> rye: have you done much in C ?
<rye> duanedesign, well, i can break stuff in C, and/or write patches for ubuntuone nautilus emblems
<karni> hi duanedesign !
<karni> what's good rye :)
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> I just realized UDS is in May, not in March. You guys won't believe how happy I am xD
<duanedesign> u1sdtool -s does not exist in Lucid version of U1?
<rye> duanedesign, let me check..
<rye> duanedesign, it does exist in lucid
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> i must be thinking oof karmic
<Christoffer> rye just wanted to say thank you for the tomboy-sync-validator.py script ...works like a charm
<rye> Christoffer, thank you, at least now i have some quick way to test the basic server-to-client functionality w/o coming up with hacks to tomboy code.
<Christoffer> =)
<rye> Christoffer, were there only datetime-related issues or XML format too?
<Christoffer> I had only DateTime as far as I know
<Christoffer> just edited the one single note and I was able to sync again
<Christoffer> I'll be away from now on if there is anything else ...I'll be back later or tomorrow
<ralsina> good morning ubuntuone
<karni> hi ralsina
<ralsina> hola karni
<karni> ralsina: comes tas (I can't spell it :D)
<karni> ralsina: come estas?
<ralsina> karni: close!
 * karni fails miserably. com'estas?
<ralsina> "come estas" means "eat these" but really close :-)
<karni> hahahahahha
<karni> eat these! you manager! ;D
<ralsina> "cómo estás" is perfect argentinian :-)
<karni> ralsina: ack! ^ ^
<ralsina> A+ for effort :-D
<karni> \o/
<duanedesign> 'lo ralsina
<ralsina> hola duanedesign
<rye> duanedesign, so, we have a script called tomboy-sync-validator.py that should show what exactly tomboy dies on during the sync. After a year of intermittent issues a script of 215 lines got born (and it should be less than that since i did not exclude options processing)
<duanedesign> rye: did you put that in your bzr branch with the other U1 scripts
<rye> duanedesign, yes!
<rye> duanedesign, after my server hdd crash everything i do goes to bzr and gets pushed to launchpad. Anything that is not really going to benefit from versions is going to ubuntuone
<rye> duanedesign, and by the way, facundobatista found the reason behind local conflicts when only one machine is editing the files
<duanedesign> rye: oh cool
<rye> duanedesign, let me forward that to you..
<ralsina> rye: I rdiff-backup my whole "Projects" folder to my VPS
<rye> ralsina, use Ubuntu One!
<ralsina> rye: rdiff-backup has my history for the last 3 months
<ralsina> and I had it working before u1 :-)
<rye> ralsina, all my pics, videos and documents are on ubuntuone
<rye> ralsina, dogfooding!
<ralsina> rye: I am trying but I estimate 2 months upload time
<ralsina> I need to take it all physically to some place with very fast uploads first
<ralsina> or make u1 work on my VPS but it requires X (and it's not ubunu) so...
<rye> ralsina, i re-started using tomboy now having found the note that caused the issue... Because it's just silly that i am not using ubuntuone parts... for funambol it is a bit different.. and i am still waiting for evolution plugin to start working
<rye> ralsina, no, it does not require X
<rye> ralsina, not ubuntu???
<ralsina> rye: I had it before I worked at canonical! :-(
<rye> ralsina, well, it did not absolutely require X last time i checked
<ralsina> rye: there's even a bug for it ;-)
<ralsina> You can't even run u1sdtool without X
<rye> ralsina, i am just very happy being able to recover my notes again in a usual way
<ralsina> hahaha
<popey> i think you'll find u1 needs gnome-keyring
<popey> doesnt it?
<rye> ralsina, you can't use it w/o dbus, but in case sd is on the same bus as u1sdtool it will all work. I used to run this config
<rye> popey, hm, i remember 1) i patched this locally, 2) no, no longer - it queries com.ubuntu.sso which queries whatever it can query... ah, it all changed now
<ralsina> rye: if I ssh into my ubuntu VM u1sdtool fails with a "Can't open display" error
<rye> need to re-hack again
<popey> ooo
<rye> ralsina, yep, because you need a special dbus magic
<popey> so i can install it on my LTS server?
<ralsina> rye: well, that's the bug, it shouldn't require magic
<rye> popey, well, again, i need to re-check
<ralsina> rye: sso aska thefreedesktop standard interface for secrets but I don't recall any non-gnome-keyring provider?
<rye> ralsina, u1sdtool requires dbus to be running and the same dbus needs to be used by the ubuntuone-syncdaemon process. Since you are sshing into the VM your env does not point to any dbus session
<rye> popey, for LTS we might need to find whether nightlies work since sso started being used from maverick onwards only
<ralsina> rye: and that's when u1sdtool should take care of that
<ralsina> Can we run multiple syncdaemons and not break stuff?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes within the same user home
<rye> ralsina, for one user - no, metadata storage
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> stand up in 7'!
<ralsina> ack
<ralsina> So, u1sdtool should find the current running syncdaemon (if there is one) and join its dbus (if possible), or start everything up (after all, it has a "start syncdaemon" option)
<ralsina> At least that's what I would aim for if I wanted to make it "just work", specially for headless systems
<nessita> me
<thisfred> too early
<nessita> (11:00:36 AM) nessita: me
<nessita> thisfred: 36 second late
<nessita> ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: u1sdtool works like that already
<thisfred> my clock must be off
<mandel> me
<thisfred> or does AR have summertime of +1:01? :)
<nessita> stand up crowd!
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<ralsina> dobey: not the "join the other dbus session part". I tested it ;-)
<nessita> alecu?
<alecu> me
<dobey> ralsina: DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=other_address u1sdtool foo
<nessita> DONE: more APIs wrapping work. Got some issues trying to debug a stupid OAuth weirdness when dealing with query string. Weekly call. A quick control panel branch to have a new nightlies built.
<nessita> TODO: file storage API wrapper. CoP call.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ralsina> dobey: you missed the part about it "just working". That's not "just working"
<mandel> DONE: bug 721124, bug 721167, bug 721171, 721174 and bug 720942
<mandel> TODO: propose merges, work on ipc lcient
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721124 in ubuntuone-client "Code coverage for the Status dbus class regarding signals is low (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721124
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721167 in ubuntuone-client "Code coverage of the Events dbus class regarding signals is low (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721167
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721171 in ubuntuone-client "Code coverage of the SycnDaemon dbus class regarding signals is low (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721171
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721174 in ubuntuone-client "Code coverage of the Shares dbus class regarding signals is low (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721174
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720942 in ubuntuone-client "Error in dbus_iface when a StatusChange signal is done (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720942
<mandel> thisfred: please
<thisfred> DONE: bug #719042 and bug #719039
<thisfred> TODO: finish and package API, some u1client UI wrap up, bug #720917 bug #720928
<thisfred> BLOCKED: still no unity
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719042 in ubuntuone-couch "Add tests and refactor out code to a library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719039 in ubuntuone-couch "Fix ubuntuone-couch-query to work with current SSO code (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719039
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720917 in ubuntuone-couch "the request method returns very different things (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720917
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720928 in ubuntuone-couch "Use ubuntuone.platform.linux.credentials module instead of ubuntu_sso (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720928
<thisfred> NEXT: ralsina!
<ralsina> DONE: many reviews, weekly call.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 5 tons of bugs, some coding (my days are all alike)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: SRU upload to maverick-proposed
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee mustic store fixes, disable some nightlies on lucid
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: Digged a bit futher into SSO oauth with DroidCouch, got latest libunity examples to run on my setup
<alecu> TODO: either go forward with DroidCouch or work on libunity if thisfred's nvidia nightmare keeps going on
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> LOVE: compiz grid plugin enabled by default in Unity: ctrl-alt-numpad[0-9]
<alecu> HATE: single alt-tab does not return to the *latest* window
<nessita> comments?
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not sure what you maen by "just work" there
<ralsina> dobey: "just work" means, "do what u1sdtool --help says and get the right results"
<alecu> ralsina, I have libunity working, so I will be able to do the missing bits... should I pause the DroidCouch api work?
<ralsina> alecu: oh, good question
<ralsina> alecu: I don't want to piss aquarius but I would say yes
<dobey> ralsina: it does
<dobey> ralsina: it just happens that it also requires the underlying systems to also "just work"
<ralsina> dobey: let's go over that in 5'
<alecu> ralsina, I believe I should pause it, because the API work does not need to go into feature freeze.
<ralsina> alecu: good point. Go ahead, I'll tell aquarius
<aquarius> alecu, correct. So, yes. Reluctantly. :)
<ralsina> oh, right, the magic of IRC ;-)
<ralsina> It's like having our team meetings screaming in a hallway :-D
 * aquarius puts a tick next to ralsina's name in the "owes me a favour" book :P
<ralsina> aquarius: it's not for me, it's for Canonical! ;-)
 * aquarius laughs. Yeah, it makes sense; you have to get in before DD.
<aquarius> er, FF
<nessita> Foxy fox?
<alecu> Feature Freezer?
<dobey> formidable foe
<thisfred> nessita: did you see my comment on bug #720928 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720928 in ubuntuone-couch "Use ubuntuone.platform.linux.credentials module instead of ubuntu_sso (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720928
<dobey> oh right, i need to fix that
<nessita> thisfred: yes I did. I was planning on answer but my mood is not good today, so I think is best for all if I reply next Monday, if you allor
<nessita> allow*
<nessita> I've been dealing with stupid people from our cell phone company and I'm very angry
<dobey> you know, ubuntuone-couch is a hilariously awful name :)
<thisfred> sure, no hurry. I may have misread the credentials code as well, but we'll talk next week :)
<nessita> thisfred: thanks! (you mostly read it correctly, quick note is that it does not need any twisted machinery, just a main loop. See the bottom of this code: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43588/)
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina> comments or eom?
<dobey> moe
 * ralsina is finishing the darn sprint proposal between typing here
<mandel> ralsina: in case you forgot of what irc is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ
<nessita> eom!
<ralsina> mandel: that's several kinds of awesome
<mandel> ralsina: hehe I find it painful to watch, but we are hacker :P
<dobey> thisfred: i moved trunk ownership for u1-couch. you can remove/hide your old trunk now, and work off the proper one
<thisfred> dobey: thx, you rock!
<dobey> mandel: luckily i speek l33t
<mandel> hahaha
<thisfred> an anicent dialect of it anyway. It's 1337 now, get with the times, gramps
<dobey> http://wuism.net/images/megatokyo/speak1337.gif
<mattgriffin> nessita: ping
<mandel> since when 7 looks like a t…I'm getting old
<nessita> mattgriffin: pong
<ralsina> dobey: about u1sdtool. Since there can only be one syncdaemon running, u1sdtool should be able to know what dbus session it should join. It's the one where syncdaemon is. Requiring the user to find out the session and tell it is not optimal.
<mattgriffin> nessita: should #720981 be Ubuntu One Control Panel?
<dobey> ralsina: how would it know that if there's no dbus?
<nessita> bug 720981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720981 in ubuntuone-client "Natty: Shows syncing if not connect to U1 servers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720981
<ralsina> dobey: old problem. Out of band communication.
<nessita> mattgriffin: nopes, is correct in that project, Not sure how we can deal whit that, though, since network manager reports a working connection in that case
<ralsina> dobey: if syncdaemon is running, it should put its dbus session id in an easily accessible place
<nessita> alecu, thisfred: any thoughts on bug 720981?
<thisfred> let me look
<mattgriffin> nessita: ok.
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think so
<thisfred> nessita: if that's true it's definitely wrong. I don't know how the nautilus emblems work at all though
<rye> thisfred, i know what's wrong (or right) with them?
<nessita> thisfred: well, I was looking for your input regarding the bubbles
<mattgriffin> nessita: is there any kind of a state or messaging in the control panel if our servers are offline? like during maintenance?
<nessita> nautilus plugin is... tierra de nadie we say in spanish
<nessita> mattgriffin: none
<nessita> mattgriffin: ralsina was planning on having an URL to ping to query status
<dobey> thisfred: the problem is that syncdaemon probably keeps trying to reconnect
<thisfred> nessita: I assume the same underlying syncdaemon state causes both the bubbles and the emblems to lie
<mattgriffin> nessita: ok
<ralsina> mattgriffin nessita: not my plan, the servers team was planning it. I planned to use it ;-)
<rye> ralsina, do not forget muffinresearch has created a status app that has not been deployed yet
<rye> btw why not?
<mattgriffin> ralsina: :)
<ralsina> rye: exactly. Once it's up there we can use it.
<rye> ralsina, sweet,
 * rye sits waiting for the status app
<dobey> man, why did i stop reading megatokyo
<ralsina> thisfred: yes, we all rely on syncdaemon telling us the truth
<ralsina> dobey: WHY do you not think so?
<nessita> thisfred: honestly, I'm not sure :-/
<dobey> ralsina: if you think sshing in to a machine should talk to services already running on that machine, then the right way to fix it is to fix the way dbus works, not to try and implement nasty workarounds
<thisfred> ralsina: well, it *could* also be that we've misinterpreted a state/state change
<nessita> thisfred: why would the bubbles keep coming up? meaning, what would syncdaemon be saying to make bubbles pop up?
<ralsina> dobey: since I am sshing as a user, and syncdaemon can only run once as each user, what else could I mean when I run u1sdtool except "talk to my running syncdaemon"?
<ralsina> dobey: also, think cron or at, not ssh, if you want.
<thisfred> nessita: I have no idea,  a good question to ask on the bug is what those bubbles say (I'll do that) possibly it's the ones saying 'file sync completed' which have been known to show up at inappropriate times
<dobey> ralsina: well, it could talk to the one running on the machine you're sshing from
<ralsina> dobey: why would I run that inside a ssh session instead of in my shell?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think we should waste our time trying to support all of these cases
<ralsina> dobey: did I say we should do it? I only said it's the correct behaviour.
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know, why does gedit not open a new tab on the remote machine when you run it?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think it is the correct behavior
<ralsina> dobey: gedit requires X, u1sdtool is not supposed to.
<ralsina> dobey: well, I do think it is.
<rye> ralsina, i think that u1sdtool and basically no other dbus-aware application should implement workarounds to start the session not in a supported environment
<alecu> thisfred, nessita: those bubbles appear when file synchronization is in progress, every 10 minutes to show the progress.
<nessita> thisfred: right, mattgriffin reported the bug so you can bug him ;-)
<ralsina> rye: I am not sure I follow that right :-)
<alecu> and it's a bug that they keep appearing when there's no connection.
<nessita> alecu: but what happens if there is no internet connection?
<thisfred> nessita: will do
<nessita> ah
<nessita> alecu: is the bug I reported?
<alecu> bug #716457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716457 in ubuntuone-client "'N files are uploading' is missleading when syncdaemon is disconnected (affects: 1) (heat: 76)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716457
<rye> ralsina, X session is started with DBUS variables set and dbus-session running. Therefore all applications in that session know their dbus socket location.
<ralsina> rye: yes
<alecu> nessita, right. it's your bug.
<nessita> alecu: ok, I didn't realize it was the same issue
<rye> ralsina, the correct way to deal with it when no X is running is to start dbus in background if it is not yet started on shell login, store that data and initialize variables upon subsequent reconnects to the server
<ralsina> rye: but that doesn't work for syncdaemon because it can't run twice
<nessita> thisfred: well, you can leave the original bug to be concerned with the nautilus plugin (edit the description), and link the latter bug for references
<rye> ralsina, why would I want to run syncdaemon twice?
<dobey> ralsina: nor can firefox
<ralsina> rye: suppose you have a session running, and want to try something remotely using u1sdtool
<ralsina> dobey: firefox is not a CLI tool as u1sdtool is supposed to be
<ralsina> dobey: stop using the same argument changing the app ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: ubuntuone requires X, wehther or not one tiny part of it does not
<alecu> nessita, who should I assign the nautilus bug to?
<nessita> alecu: ...
<thisfred> hmm, a new files in Ubuntu One isn't uploading at all now for me
<alecu> the desktop+ team?
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> dobey: you missed the earlier part of the argument where I said "ubuntuone requires X" and rye told me it doesn't?
<nessita> alecu: yes
<rye> dobey, o_O what for?
<dobey> rye: gnome-keyring
<dobey> rye: bubble notifications
<ralsina> dobey: could be replaced once someone implements the secrets API without X
<dobey> rye: control panel
<rye> dobey, not if sso.ubuntu.com is provided via some other way
<thisfred> the notifications are a soft dependency
<dobey> ralsina: which nobody is doing or going to do
<nessita> dobey: u1 client does not require gnome-keyring, requires ussoc, which does not require gnome-keyring
<rye> dobey, control panel is not controlled by u1sdtool, and can be replaced
<dobey> sigh
<dobey> nevermind
<ralsina> dobey: you can use u1 without ever launching the control panel
<dobey> nobody listens to me any more anyway
<ralsina> dobey: not agreing with you is not the same as not listening
<rye> dobey, i just want to say that u1sdtool should not find out where syncdaemon is running and 2 it is possible to run it w/o X server.
<rye> nessita, are notification bubbles an integral part of syncdaemon now?
<ralsina> Besides, as I told you, I was saying u1 requires X, rye was saying the opposite. The stuff about u1sdtool was about how without X u1sdtool doesn't really work by default without magic incantations.
<rye> ralsina, with X u1sdtool will also not work if dbus-session is not initialized
<alecu> rye, they run inside syncdaemon, and are popped up thru dbus.
<ralsina> rye: ok
<dobey> ubuntuone requires X right now.
<alecu> rye, and they are completely optional
<dobey> whether someone says "well no not really" or not is irrelevant to that fact
<alecu> well, actually...
<espen77> i can open several instances of the u1-control panel, feature or bug?
<dobey> neither ?
<alecu> espen77, looks like a bug to me
<thisfred> I think it's intentional, but yeah, I'd like to see it focus the panel if it's already there
<thisfred> that way the --switch_to parameter makes a lot more sense
<espen77> also have 2x u1 lines (one with icon and one without in the mesaging tab of notification area (natty)
<dobey> thisfred: does it really use an underscore?
<espen77> i'll file a bug on it then
<thisfred> dobey: nope sorry, my mistake
<rye> espen77, indicator? argh. I definitely need to fix it
<rye> espen77, ah, wait, i have that too
<rye> What is responsible for adding ubuntuone entries to the messaging menu?
<thisfred> yeah me too. I think something went wonky with the linking of the .desktop file
<thisfred> rye, the package adds a symlink to /usr/share/indicators or something like that
<espen77> rye, that is where you setup u1 in natty it seems, or atleast one way to do it
<thisfred> rye: a while back, the entry disappeared, and we must have overfixed that ;)
<dobey> rye: combination of u1cp and syncdaemon
<rye> heh
<dobey> thisfred: no, the nightlies packages were missing a file
<rye> Desktop Entry + U1 Shortcut Group
<rye> how well is it parsing that?
<thisfred> dobey: eh, so no as in yes, exactly>
<dobey> thisfred: no as in no
<thisfred> well, it was broken, we fixed it
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but fixing it wouldn't have made it have 2 entries
<thisfred> but what would?
<dobey> well, having ubuntuone-indicator and ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk installed might
<dobey> or it could be a bug in indicator-messages; or maybe syncdaemon
<thisfred> what is ubuntuone-indicator? Did we split that off?
<dobey> no, it's the thing rye wrote
<dobey> i don't know where it puts things though
<thisfred> I don't think I have that
<dobey> because it's not in ubuntu
<dobey> it's not an official project that we support, he wrote in spare time and stuck it in his ppa or something
<rye> dobey, well, i don't modify messaging menu at all
<rye> dobey, i wanted to but you were faster :)
<thisfred> ls /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ shows only 1 U1 entry
<thisfred> so maybe our indicator code is doing something wrong to make an extra one show up
<rye> and both of the entries launch ubuntuone-control-panel
<thisfred> hmm, file sync is disconnected and won't connect at all for me
<thisfred> State: READY
<thisfred>     connection: Not User With Network
<thisfred>     description: ready to connect
<thisfred>     is_connected: False
<thisfred>     is_error: False
<thisfred>     is_online: False
<thisfred>     queues: WORKING
<thisfred> Not User With Network? What does that even mean?
<rye> thisfred, token
<thisfred> but my token works for couchdb
<rye> thisfred, then not token
<thisfred> hehe
<rye> thisfred, does u1sdtool -c work?
<rye> thisfred, better yet, what gets written to syncdaemon.log ?
<thisfred> I'll look. -c does not error, but does not connect either
<rye> facundobatista, is there anything i can do to get my syncdaemon into IDLE state again, it has been Move()ing these files for 2 weeks - http://paste.ubuntu.com/568764/
<thisfred> rye: nothing in the logs
<facundobatista> rye, hack a .py, or wait next week when I go back to fixing bugs
<rye> thisfred, looks like it does not hear your dbus commands
<thisfred> rye, so where do I turn up the dbus volume? :)
<thisfred> o wait maybe there's a syncdaemon from a branch running
<thisfred> let me try
<thisfred> nope. It says 1 file uploading to your personal cloud
<thisfred> but does not actually connect'
<thisfred> so the notifications work, but not syncdaemon itself. Weird
<rye> thisfred, does u1sdtool --quit work?
<rye> thisfred, d-feet, does it have com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon ?
<rye> i should have reversed my thougts
<rye> h
<thisfred> rye, I have to run it twice but then it quits yes
<thisfred> looking at dfeet now
<thisfred> rye it does show com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon
<rye> thisfred, ok, after you restart it is it responsible to dbus commands?
<thisfred> rye should I try through d-feet?
<mattgriffin> thisfred: i have a screenshot that shows the bubble in bug 720981 (actually bug 716457). want me to attach it to one of those bugs?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720981 in ubuntuone-client "Natty: Shows syncing if not connect to U1 servers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720981
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716457 in ubuntuone-client "'N files are uploading' is missleading when syncdaemon is disconnected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716457
<thisfred> mattgriffin: the approximate text of the bubble is good enough, if that's not already in the older bug
<rye> thisfred, well, it should be the same
<thisfred> rye, d-feet gets responses from it
<thisfred> it just will not connect and does not log any errors. Should I file a bug?
<rye> thisfred, is it running in debug mode?
<thisfred> I just upgraded this morning, so my fear is that this will happen to more people
<thisfred> rye, probably not, let me try that
<mattgriffin> thisfred: went ahead and attached screenshot to bug 716457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716457 in ubuntuone-client "'N files are uploading' is missleading when syncdaemon is disconnected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716457
<rye> nessita, how about switching debug mode on by default for nightlies?
<thisfred> mattgriffin: thx
<mattgriffin> np
<thisfred> rye, how do I do that again?
<thisfred> it's not in the --help, or am I reading past it?
<dobey> rye: debug mode in what?
<rye> thisfred, echo -e "[logging]\nlevel = DEBUG" > ~/.config/ubuntuone/logging.conf; u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c
<rye> dobey, in syncdaemon
<dobey> rye: it is the default
<rye> thisfred, could you please check what version of ubuntuone you are running?
<rye> dobey, i remember this to be the default some time earlier, but i keep TRACE level in logging.conf just in case
<thisfred> rye, it's the nightlies. Version of which package?
<rye> thisfred, ubuntuone-client
<dobey> rye: the logging.conf is generated automatically at build time, and defaults to DEBUG if minor version number is odd
<rye> dobey, that's just awesome!
<dobey> also, the nightlies build with --enable-debug
<rye> major.minor.revision... so for natty final it will be 1.6 ?
<dobey> major.minor.micro
<dobey> yes
<thisfred> rye: 1.5.4+r876~maverick1
<rye> 3 file(s) are uploading to your personal cloud
<dobey> 1.6.0 should be the version in narwhal final freeze
<thisfred> with debug enabled, still nothing in the logs, still not connecting
<rye> thisfred, syncdaemon should autoconnect, could you please pastebin the syncdaemon.log ?
<thisfred> rye: that's what I'm saying: it's empty
<thisfred> as is syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<rye> thisfred, is there syncdaemon-debug.log ?
<thisfred> rye: nope
<rye> thisfred, let's make it, kill syncdaemon and run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<rye> thisfred, it is like it does not start at all
<thisfred> o wait, again something in /usr/local wtf
<rye> /usr/local/wtf/ - the software that runs but nobody knows why
<thisfred> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568777/
<thisfred> after removing everything from user local and restarting
<thisfred> ah no
<rye>  Failed to execute program /usr/local/libexec/ubuntuone-login: Success
<rye> thisfred, ^
<thisfred> why does this crap keep reappearing in /usr/local
<rye> thisfred, you may be running installd which installs anything that has Makefile in it :)
<rye> i am of course joking
<thisfred> hmm, I removed everything related to u1 from /usr/local, now nothing works :)
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: here or in u1internal?
<mandel> it can be public :P
<nessita> mandel: what is it about?
<mandel> nessita:  PQM broke due to an import of libproxy done in the linux/api/restclient.py
<mandel> nessita: AFAIK that code is not use anywhere, do you know if it is?
<mandel> 'case we would like to remove it
<joshuahoover> mandel: does the current windows beta sync the music purchases folder?
<rye> joshuahoover, no
<nessita> mandel: I have no idea, honestly. Who is the author of that code? ie, bzr blame says who?
<rye> joshuahoover, bug
<joshuahoover> rye: thanks!
<thisfred> rye: I'm baffled: I reinstalled u1-client, but dbus is still looking for and no longer finding /usr/local/libexec/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rye> joshuahoover, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/683117
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683117 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "Purchased Music is not synced (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,In progress]
<mandel> joshuahoover: there is a bug with that :)
<mandel> joshuahoover: music isa udf :(
<joshuahoover> mandel, rye: right, no udf syncing (yet)
<rye> thisfred, check that com.ubuntuone.syncdaemon is handled by the proper service
<thisfred> rye aha
<thisfred> it is not. How do I tell it to change its mind?
<mandel> nessita: rodrigo and john.le
 * mandel wonders which john?
<nessita> mandel: can you please confirm with rodrigo_ and Chipaca if that is no longer used?
<mandel> nessita: sure
<nessita> mandel: john.lenton
<mandel> Chipaca: ping
<rodrigo_> nessita, confirm what?
<Chipaca> mandel: I'm going off, and won't be back for a while. Can you email? (or explain here, I'll read later)
<mandel> Chipaca: email is ok
<thisfred> I'll reboot and see what happens brb
<nessita> mandel, rodrigo_: whether the restful api client code can be thrown away or not
<rodrigo_> nessita, ah, ok, mandel is already telling me about it
<nessita> awesome
<rodrigo_> afair, it was used in u1-preferences, so yes, it can be removed if the ugly u1-prefs is no longer around :)
<mandel> rodrigo_: so I can kill the guy, right?
<rodrigo_> I told you to "remove" it, if you kill it, it would be your fault, not mine :)
<rye> joshuahoover, btw, see my message to ubuntuone-users about tomboy notes, we can now ask the users to test their notes via tomboy web api (read-only for now)
<joshuahoover> rye: k
<thisfred> I think I fixed it finally
<thisfred> remind me to alias "make install" to echo "no you idiot"
<thisfred> yep, I have sync
<thisfred> rye, thx for helping me debug my past mistakes ;)
<rye> thisfred, you are welcome, sync should always sync
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> ralsina: are we still doing bug #673012 for natty?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<joshuahoover> ralsina: aq told me to ask you :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: first I've heard of it, so let me figure it out and I'll get back to you :-)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: k
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ping
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I wonder why aq asked you to ask me. That's his branch! :-D
<joshuahoover> ralsina: he said he was told (by dobey) it was too hard to do properly and he doesn't know the current status of it now
<ralsina> joshuahoover: ok, that was before my time, i'll ask dobey then
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'm guessing it's a no-go for natty based on this chat w/ you and my short chat with aq :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yeah, I guess that's so
<dobey> i didn't get to finish doing it with how i think it should be done, and thisfred said he will look at it if he has time for the API development stuff
<joshuahoover> dobey: thanks
<thisfred> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> thisfred: are you working on bug #672628 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 672628 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add desktopcouch.ubuntuone module to access Ubuntu One CouchDBs from a Python library (affects: 1) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672628
<thisfred> the above is probably correct, unless I get a brilliant idea of how to do it in a very short amount of time
<thisfred> joshuahoover: not currently, but it is on my plate
<joshuahoover> thisfred: do we need a freeze exception since next week is feature freeze?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: not sure we will get time for it even after feature freeze
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ah, ok
<thisfred> joshuahoover: what we could do is merge the rejected version, and then fix it if we get time, but then if we don't we have something awful in natty
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i'd rather not add it
<thisfred> It's a neat thing for developers to have, but I think there are more crucial things to get into natty
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: did you get the screen with the design of the installer?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina: the ones with the nice picst, right?
<mandel> ralsina: what do you think? my only complain is the progress bar
<ralsina> yeah, I like it. What's the problem you see with the progress bar?
<ralsina> mandel: I can't  find it now though
<mandel> ralsina: the idea of the dots looks like we have to write a very fancy custom widget… do we have the time for that>
<mandel> ?
<ralsina> mandel: I can't find the freaking image, but doing dots in a progress bar in pyqt would be trivial
<mandel> ralsina: I'l fwd the email
<ralsina> mandel, see http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.6/stylesheet-examples.html#customizing-qprogressbar
<mandel> ralsina: we have to do the gradients, take a look is more sofisticated that using dots
<ralsina> basically, we can change the "chunk" thing to make it look like dots
<ralsina> ok, let me see
<mandel> ralsina: I knew that already… but it will look, as a techinical person would say, 'un poco mierda'
<ralsina> mandel: that progressbar is doable, but yes, it'sprobably a full day of work
<mandel> ralsina: everything is doable with computers, is a matter of time :)
<ralsina> at least that's my best estimate :-)
<ralsina> If they were all the same color, it's doable with styles
<ralsina> If they were not changing color, they would be doable too
<helo> with the ubuntu one mobile, i'd have to also purchase enough storage space to store all of my non-ubuntuone-purchased music?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, but they us a gradient, although now that i think of it…. you have layered widgets in qt, as i adding a transparent widget on top of an other?
<mandel> ralsina: you could draw the circles as a widget with the in alpha 0 and place it on top of a gradient… sound shitty but could look ok
<helo> nice job beating out dropbox's cost/GB, btw :)
<ralsina> mandel: we would have to use a translucid widget on the right side and make it SMALLER
<helo> pretty impressive for such a new service
<ralsina> mandel: it's easier to just composite a new image and change it :-)
<mandel> helo: yes, if you have 50 gb of not purchased u1 music, you will need to pay for that space…
<mandel> helo: that was your question, right?
<helo> yes :)
<mandel> ralsina: I think I've forgotten all the Qt I knew...
<mandel> helo: :)
<ralsina> mandel: that's what I'm here for!
<mandel> ralsina: also, that is assuming we know how to do the installer in t and get the progress of the msi :)
<ralsina> If the chunk were MORE transparent, it would be doable with styles, too :-)
<helo> i was wondering if the mobile plan may include unlimited storage of music, made economical by pooling all users' music uploads to prevent duplication of storage
<ralsina> mandel: big assumptions there
<mandel> ralsina: very big indeed
<ralsina> BTW: I mailed the msi guy yesterday and today
<mandel> helo: uhm… that would be the kind of idea to seel to joshuahoover he knows more about this things
<mandel> ralsina: any luck?
<ralsina> not yet :-(
<helo> that would be a killer app for u1 imo... if the user uploads a music file that is already in the cloud, and it can somehow be determined (via soundhound type algorithm) to be similar to an existing song that has been uploaded, then no additional storage would be needed
<ralsina> maybe my mails don't reach him somehow
<dobey> i don't think that's necessarily feasible
<mandel> helo: and what about copyrights/ownership and all those crazy legal things :)
<mandel> ralsina: hmm we/you do not want to sound to desperate, also he might be at work
<mandel> ralsina: play it cool dude ;)
<helo> mandel: well, the user has shown to have a copyright by uploading the work in the first place
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<dobey> ok, time for lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> helo: well, true… anyways, I;m certainly not the right guy for this kind of thoughs… my brain is waaay to tired 2day
<helo> mandel: storage services like u1 are already assuming the user has the right to receive a copy of a work
<helo> that the upload
<helo> *they
<ralsina> helo: propose it as a wishlist in launchpad, assign to ubuntu one
<ralsina> helo: I am not sure we are doing storage deduplication yet, so it may be there are N copies of the song stored, so it has to count against each user.
<ralsina> helo: OTOH if it's not done, it looks like it should be done after magic uploads are implemented :-)
<ralsina> helo: magic uploads being something I probably should not have mentioned here
<ralsina> mandel: the sample text shown with the "notes" picture is pure genius in that context.
<mandel> ralsina: haha I did not read them
<mandel> laters everyone!
<espen77> just doing sha leaves a small chance that 2 different files wil give same sha,..can you then get access to a file that wasnt yours?
<CardinalFang> espen77, yes, theoretically.  So, that's the wrong way until the "small chance" is astronomical.
<CardinalFang> When the stray bit-flipped in memory is far more likely to yield the wrong file than a hash collision, then it may be close to okay.
<espen77> CardinalFang: 1/astronomical have a tendency to end up turned and twisted into security-fault-reports
<ralsina> espen77: store the hash of the whole file and of the first.... 2048 bytes. It would be a miracle if both hashes collided
<espen77> ralsina: yeah, or the hash and file size..
<CardinalFang> Or make some challenge-response.  client: I want to make $1$1289347612.  Server: okay, send bytes... 42 to 80 to make sure what you have is what I have.  Client: "asdlkhjfa"!
<CardinalFang> Log failures.  If an attempt for some hash fails, mark it as probed and, the forever after that, server demands full uploads to  make sure attacker can't claim a reference to it.
<CardinalFang> Maybe that's overkill.
<espen77> i am just imagining making millions of smal files with different hash'es as a form of fishing if it is too easy
<jdobrien> I don't know what purpose that kind of fishing would have
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, FWIW, that's not how magic hashes will work
<CardinalFang> jdobrien, I know nothing of them, TBH.
<jdobrien> CardinalFang, the logic for magic hash calculation will be publicly available in the protocol
<helo> 1/astronomical is perfectly safe to rely on
<ralsina> helo: there was literally 1/astronomical chance of the dinosaurs being extinct. Didn't work too well.
<dobey> actually, the probability of dinosaurs going extinct was 1:1
<helo> ralsina: no there wasn't... it happened... 1/astronomical is more like the chance of a woman giving birth to a healthy baby mouse
<ralsina> well, I count "becoming extinct because of a freaking asteroid" as astronomical. It being an astronomical event and all.
<dobey> helo: but the dinosaurs weren't expecting it to happen. they weren't building spacehips to evacuate the planet
<ralsina> helo: "astronomical" is not well defined. If it means 10^50 I'm maybe happy with it. If it means 1/10^2 (chances of there being a moon eclipse)... not so much.
<helo> there are plenty of astronomical events that occur with regularity... by "astronomical" i mean more improbable than we can intuitively comprehend
<ralsina> helo: I think the words you were looking for were "very very very unlikely". Or maybe with 4 verys, not sure.
<helo> or "safe enough", which is easy if you use something like sha512
<ralsina> helo: it depends on what you want to be safe against, really.
<ralsina> For example, if you use a simple naïve strategy with a very good hash, you are safe against accidents, but not against malicious programmers.
<ralsina> Since the malicious programmer can simply say "yes, I have this (very long hash) here, sir!"
<ralsina> If we did that, it would be trivial to turn ubuntu one into a bittorrent replacement ;-)
<helo> right... i was replying more to < espen77> CardinalFang: 1/astronomical have a tendency to end up turned and twisted into security-fault-reports
<helo> or "< espen77> just doing sha leaves a small chance that 2 different files wil give same sha,..[]"
<ralsina> sha as in sha-1? No, that one's broken.
<helo> i was thinking "some unbroken sha", as "some broken sha" would leave little room for argument :)
<dobey> ralsina: astronomical is an english metaphor for "outrageously high"
<ralsina> dobey: my inner mathematician rebels against that :-)
<dobey> yes, well, you're not an english prof for a reason :)
<thisfred> all my inner mathematician ever does is demand hot dogs
<dobey> thisfred: i hope they are at least the kosher organic beefy ones
<dobey> thisfred: and on a stick, dipped in corn meal, and deep fried.
<thisfred> jalapeño corndogs!
<dobey> i need to find a good recording of the 9th
 * alecu pictures dobey dressed like alex and his droogies
<karni> beuno: If a user marks an item as not-syncable, while it's parent directory is marked as syncable - should I forbid that? If not, how should I mark the parent? If we want to have 'partially syncable' indicator, it's a good moment for me to know that.
<dobey> karni: you can't disable syncing sub-folders/files of a synced folder in ubuntu
<karni> beuno: In context of that question - I wonder how design team will manage to come up with things without ever consulting me ;) - as you see, there are sill bits missing and they can't design it without telling me "ok we've designed it that way. so you'll have to add this feature and that one" ;D
<karni> dobey: that'd be the easiest solution
<karni> dobey: and be consistent with U1.. I think we have the answer.
<beuno> karni, I wouldn't let people mark things as "not syncable", just syncable and everything under it is auto-synced
<karni> dobey: the Android app is way more different. we sync per folder/level basis
<karni> beuno: by default everything is 'not syncable' - I mean, it depends what indicator the design team comes up with.
<dobey> right becasue the phone has no storage
<karni> dobey: little storage, yes.
<beuno> karni, and design is creating abstract concepts, we'll bring them down to reality together
<dobey> well, 64K ought to be enough for anyone
<karni> dobey: often MicroSD card, 2gigs, 4, 8(?)
<karni> beuno: uhm :)
<karni> dobey: hahahh
<karni> beuno: ok then :) we've got that in place ;) I'll implement blocking of marking as "not syncable" if parent is synced.
<beuno> karni, perfect
<karni> beuno: one question. somewhat design question.
<karni> beuno: imagine user starts selecting few folders, foo, bar, baz as syncable
<karni> beuno: should I immediately start download of those items (I think so), or wait for next sync session (either scheduled, or on app start)
<karni> beuno: I'd normally expect the items to start downloading immediately.
<beuno> karni, immediately, yes
<karni> beuno: and in case sync request appears in the mean time, I'll schedule that for *after* the transfers have finished (because you can have other folders with items pending sync)
<karni> verterok: facundobatista: I'm sorry to bother, I think I have asked that verterok once, but I'd like to double check. Is node_id guaranteed to be unique amongst all volumes or just the volume which owns it?
<beuno> karni, among all volumes
<karni> beuno: thank you :)!! that's good.
 * nessita -> errands, bbl
<verterok> karni: but isn't defined anywhere, and it's an implementation detail
<karni> verterok: oh right... :S that's what you answer me some time ago :<
<verterok> karni: (share|volume_id, node_id) is unique
<karni> verterok: please, can they be unique among volumes :D
<karni> verterok: yeah :< I know.. the code would look much cleaner if I could just pass the nodeId and not volumeId+nodeId every time I need to be unique
<karni> verterok: so I can't/shouldn't base on beuno's answer?
<verterok> karni: it's an implementation detail, if we change the implementation for some weird reason, all clients that asume that node_id are unique will stop working/break/creash&burn
<verterok> karni: is really that ugly to have one more arg?
<karni> verterok: Ok, you've made that clear. Thank you :<
<karni> verterok: in Java, yes ;D
<verterok> karni: oh :(
<karni> verterok: plus, there's some  SQL to it, but don't worry.
<karni> verterok: You made it clear and I understand the reasoning.
<beuno> karni, *I* would assume it's unique
<beuno> and if it stops beign unique
<verterok> karni: it should work, but I don't know for how long (I don't even know if we are going to change it or why we would change it)
<beuno> you'll know
<karni> beuno: :D
<beuno> and we can update clients, it's android
<karni> right right..
<karni> you think, beuno :) ?
<karni> yes we can :)!
<beuno> I know this will make verterok nervous and store a "I told you so" card for me
<karni> hahahahah
<verterok> beuno: it's already in my pocket :)
<beuno> heh
<karni> hahaha. ok guys, it'll be my job anyway to have it working ;)!
<beuno> exactly, so you can both curse me
<karni> when things will change/go wrong, we'll know/notice.
<verterok> I'm just saying...it *might* change :)
<karni> verterok: I'll remember :)
<helo> will there be a "desktop mode" for people who want it to synch everything just like the desktop version? some phones have lots of storage :)
<beuno> helo, yeap
<helo> bueno indeed...
<karni> desktop mode. cool title for a setting.
<beuno> karni, I would just say "Auto-sync everything"
<beuno> but yes  :)
<karni> beuno: right :D much more clear as of what it does
 * beuno is a sucker for explicteness
<dobey> ralsina: you need to stop reading japanese zen of python by way of google translate
<ralsina> dobey: isn't that awesome? :-)
<dobey> no :)
<dobey> ralsina: http://wayofthemonkey.com/pics/fiero/cleangt.jpg is awesome
<ralsina> dobey: "Besides Dutch, I can also understand a little Nikukatsu" is pure win :-)
<ralsina> dobey: that's just a piece of iron that moves around ;-)
<dobey> there isn't all that much iron in it, actually
<dobey> nikukatsu?
<dobey> fried what?
<karni> come estas nikukatsu! :D
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> karni: good usage :-)
<karni> win \o/
<dobey> i hope i can run banshee without installing it
<dobey> yay, all the stable-1-4 bugs in the SRU now have the maverick-updates milestone target, and ubuntu-sru subscribed
<dobey> hopefully someone approves the maverick-proposed upload soon and the bugs get verified, and the sru released
<dobey> joshuahoover, rye: ^^
 * nessita -> back
<ralsina> whoa, Qt in nokia is larger (in number of employees) than canonical. I had the memory from when they were 15 guys in Oslo :-(
<dobey> what the heck was trolltech doing that they needed that many people :P
<ralsina> dobey: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2011/02/18/buckets-of-cold-water/
<ralsina> Basically, the full stack for Symbian, plus half the stack for nokia's version of meego, plus the desktop toolkit (which is huge) + the pyside python binding, + the IDE (QtCreator) + designer +++++
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> The scope of Qt is to abstract the whole freaking OS from mobile to OSX, so it's pretty huge.
<dobey> so 260?
<dobey> i thought you said more than canonical :P
<ralsina> That's in Oslo alone
<dobey> it said 60 in oslo
<ralsina> Oh, read it wrong.
<ralsina> Ok, so it's 60% of canonical
<dobey> "We are currently ca 260 people in the Qt Development Frameworks organization in Nokia."
<dobey> but still, that's a lot of people for qt
<dobey> so i guess they are doing a lot more than just qt
<ralsina> That probably doesn't include admin/HR/sysadmin and others since they are inside Nokia, too
<dobey> well those people from trolltech probably got moved elsewhere, yeah
<ralsina> dobey: you are thinking on Gtk+'s size instead of Qt's
<dobey> no
<gourgi> is there any way to move my ~/Ubuntu\ One directory somewhere else? like /media/cloud/u1 for example ? i use ubuntu 10.10
<ralsina> dobey: ok. But Qt is huge and it was being enlarged very fast
<dobey> gtk+ isn't exactly small
<beuno> gourgi, not really, it needs to be inside your home dir
<dobey> but either way, size of the library is irrelevant
<ralsina> gtk+ covers about 25% of Qt's scope
<ralsina> I mean scope, not code size, BTW
<dobey> Qt as a library by itself has too much "scope" too
<ralsina> dobey: nowadays it's more like a family of libraries
<gourgi> beuno: can i move it to ~/cloud/u1 then ? if i move it do i have to symlink to ~/Ubuntu\ One ?
<dobey> it wouldn't surprise me if 25% of qt these days was "abstract gtk+"
<ralsina> dobey: that makes no sense
<dobey> qt's scope is "if it exists, abstract it" afaict
<rye> dobey, where and what?
<gourgi> beuno:  i'm trying to unlutter my $HOME  :) , that's why i'm asking
<beuno> gourgi, so, you can move it, but for Ubuntu One it will be a different folder with different files, so it will re-upload everything
<ralsina> dobey: yes. But it specifically doesn't abstract gtk :-)
<beuno> gourgi, not sure what happens when ~/Ubuntu One is a smylink
<beuno> I'm guessing, not good things
<ralsina> beuno: I don't expect it to work, but am not 100% sure
<dobey> rye: there is a maverick sru (ubuntuone-client 1.4.6), i uploaded to maverick-proposed, waiting archive approval, and bug fix verification :)
<dobey> ralsina: well, not all of it anyway... yet
<ralsina> dobey: maybe you know something I don't
<rye> dobey, looks yummy
<ralsina> dobey: n this specific area I mean
<ralsina> dobey: I know you know things I don't in general ;-)
<gourgi> beuno: so basically i can't move ~/Ubuntu\ One directory, even inside another folder, right ?
<dobey> ralsina: well it has some glib main loop stuff, and some gtk+ theme stuff
<ralsina> dobey: it has had the glib main loop integration for about 5 years
<dobey> gourgi: right
<gourgi> :(
<ralsina> dobey: and the gtk+ theme stuff is at the level of the windows look&feel or the OSX one. Useful for looking inconspicuous in your desktop.
<gourgi> dobey: thanks
<dobey> my desktop is a laminate covering over fiberboard
<ralsina> dobey: and my widgets are a bunch of analogic gauges in my workshop, but anyway, you do know what I meant :-)
<dobey> and you know what i mean. gtk+ and qt are both way too large, and the wrong approach to solve the problems they're trying to solve. :)
<ralsina> dobey: bug #661292 ...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 30)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<ralsina> I had reproduced that bug in trunk this week
<ralsina> I think with a different bug number, though
<ralsina> It breaks if you logout and login again
<ralsina> dobey: bug #701557
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701557 in ubuntuone-client "In nautilus and the ubuntuone-indicator "Copy the link" of a published file disappear after time (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701557
<dobey> it's a different bug to the stable-1-4 issue
<dobey> and the stable-1-4 issue should be fixed with the branch linked to that bug
<ralsina> I have not checked 1.4-stable
<ralsina> but it is marked as invalid for triunk?
<dobey> yes, because, the issue there is not the same thing
<dobey> and as you pointed, there is a different bug for the issue you're talking about
<ralsina> well, if you restart the session, my bug looks the same as your bug ;-)
<dobey> yes, well
<dobey> don't look at the lady in the red dress
<ralsina> And it's really the same issue, the plugin is not getting the output of  the list of published files
<ralsina> That branch is a fix that doesn't fix the right thing. But what the heck, it doesn't make the other one worse, either.
<dobey> no, it's not the same issue
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> the bug title for the one you're complaining about might be off or something, but the issue in it is fixed by the branch; as you can see, the reporter tested and approved the branch himself :)
<dobey> non-engineers aren't always the best at picking good bug titles :)
<ralsina> dobey: you know as well as I do that means it fixed that specific symptom and maybe not the real issue. Or I will use that argument against you in the future ;-)
<dobey> it fixes the reported issue. if there are also other issues, then that is a separate issue :)
<ralsina> anyway, don't let me bother you. And notice how I don't say you don't listen to me ;-)
<dobey> also, the related code in trunk, vs what is in maverick, is a fair bit different
<dobey> i do listen
<dobey> that is why i am suffering the pain of trying to build banshee right now :(
<dobey> finally, it configures
<dobey> but it did not find libu1
<dobey> wtf
<joshuahoover> dobey: remind me again where i can see a list of those bugs that need verified?
<ralsina> I looked at the banshee code and ... well, I owe you a beer at UDS
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm, the package link doesn't work yet because the upload to maverick-proposed has not been accepted yet
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> joshuahoover: but https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bugs should mostly suffice
<dobey> joshuahoover: all of the "in progress" bugs there are the ones in 1.4.6
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, i can test those
<dobey> joshuahoover: i guess some of them need the TESTCASE info bits too. thanks :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: awesome...sigh
<dobey> oh, so i guess that banshee disables the store by default, but the stupid summary at the end of the ./configure run makes it look like it's not finding the libu1 development stuff. grr
<ralsina> Ok, gotta run. Bye people!
<dobey> same here, see you on tuesday :)
<nessita> ok, I'm off!
<nessita> have a nice weekend everyone
<grunthus> Hi, anyone about to help with bzr ci command for a bugfix I'm hoping to get merged?
#ubuntuone 2011-02-19
<mongy> seems I can publish files and get a link to it but then when I right click the file to get the link another time, its as if its not published, although the old link still works
<duanedesign> mongy: hmm, ok . I will test this and see if their is a bug report. What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<mongy> 10.10 all upto date
<karni> my friend just loves server maintanance ;d bbl
<karni> beuno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569247/
<duanedesign> heyo
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> how is mr karni today?
<karni> I've been around for a while, but didn't write anything :)
<karni> duanedesign: haha mr karni is good, started coding a while ago, how is mr duanedesign :)?
<duanedesign> i am working on some javascript. Working on my Web hacking skills
<karni> duanedesign: if you can imagine having Ubuntu One file sync on your phone, you can also have a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/569247/ and tell me what you think
<duanedesign> seem to be quite a few jobs here locally for web developers
<karni> duanedesign: cool! I'd like to come back to some web dev in the meantime as well.
<karni> aha :)
<duanedesign> so i am working on a couple sites that show usage of html, css, javascript, maybe PHP and a bit of python. Something like that
<karni> duanedesign: sounds good :)
<karni> oh crap.. I needed facundo.
<karni> __lucio__: I need you :)! (I know it's weekend..) Relating to /syncdaemon/sync.py line 385 -- my question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569284/
<karni> facundobatista: lucio is not around, and I'm a nasty bastard. If you don't mind sharing 3 minutes of your weekend, I've got one question.. Relating to /syncdaemon/sync.py line 385 -- my question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569284/
<mdeslaur> On natty, I'm seeing constant notifications from ubuntu one (...server was lost...server was restored) every 2 seconds...
<mdeslaur> is this a known issue right now? Is there any way to disable the annoying notifications?
<facundobatista> karni, the point is... if you locally have gen 200, and you do a change against the server, and the server answers "new gen: 201"... which is your bet about what changed from 200 to 201?
<facundobatista> yes, right, your change... so you just update the local generation number, and you're done
<karni> facundobatista: right. the problem is,
<karni> facundobatista: my phone knows about gen 200. I change a file on my PC, and the phone receives 201
<karni> facundobatista: so it'd think it made the change, while it did not. user on the PC did.
<facundobatista> karni, note that the code you put in pastebin is called only after you just made a change, not for every notification
<karni> facundobatista: ok, my bad :S I'm sorry..
<facundobatista> with the exception of handle_AQ_DELTA_OK, where you update the generation *after* applying the changes
#ubuntuone 2011-02-20
<karni> morning!
<karni> __lucio__: beuno: somethins with the servers. my PC doing auth dance a longer moment and now "waiting before try connecting again"
<karni> similarily, my application tries to reconnect
<karni> ah, PC doing server rescan. false alarms.
<karni> /s/alarms/alarm
<karni> server rescan taking even longer. I'll asume servers are loaded atm.
<beuno> :)
<karni> PC still doing server rescan. at least I can test out U1F's auto-reconnect hehe
<beuno> karni, are you on 10.10?
 * karni chuckles
<karni> 10.04 ;)
<karni> I do have 10.10 installed, but didn't have time to move.
<beuno> karni, right, so 10.04 does the expesive server rescan
<beuno> you could use nightlies: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<beuno> it's a bazillion times faster
<karni> beuno: I see. it has finished. the worst part is that fetching meta by U1F behaves similarily..
<karni> beuno: will it work on 10.04 ?
<karni> I think rye tolde me nightlies are good for maverick+
<beuno> ah
<beuno> I'd listen to him then
<karni> =D
<beuno> it seems to have been built for lucid
<beuno> not sure what the consequences of using it are, thought
<beuno> *though
<karni> beuno: one potentially slow moment for U1F is getDelta/getDeltaFromScratch in U1F. for few days it has been really fast (like <15-20 secs in my accounts case)
<karni> and now it's.. it fetched the root (/Ubuntu One), but still awaits for UDFs and Shares
<karni> I'm thinking if theres anything I can do about that on the application level.
<karni> Like, suggest trying in a moment or something (it wouldn't look very good, though)
<beuno> karni, right, so lets wait out the slowness for a few weeks while we finish moving our API servers into the datacenter from amazon
<karni> beuno: sounds good
<karni> beuno: You'll see yourself anyway. Sometimes it's nice and fast, sometimes it's just sluggish.
 * beuno nods
<beuno> karni, and this is for the first time you open the app, or every time?
<karni> crap.. I've done this some many times (both from scratch, and just sync) that I'm not 100%. what I can say is that today util 6PM regular sync was really fast.
<beuno> karni, I mean, do people see a cached version of their files while it updates?
<karni> In general, it happens only in the evenings I believe. (in my timezone)
<karni> yes, sure! if it's not the initial, first sync.
<karni> sorry, I didn't understand the question right ;)
<karni> beuno: since we'll be probably talking much more in following days, you may consider auto-joining #ubuntuone-mobile which aquarius has been keeping for a while. the rest who's interested will be able to follow the discussions easily.
<beuno> karni, more channels to join!
<beuno> I'll think about it  :)
<beuno> I kinda wish we kept it confined in here
<karni> beuno: oh, that's fine with me! I just thought we'd procude to much traffic
<karni> *produce, that is
<beuno> bandwidth is cheap!
<karni> but I talk much! (that doesn't make easy for others to chat O_o)
<karni> (like I said, if that's the case, let it me #ubuntuone :) )
<karni> /s/me/be
 * karni realigns fingers
<beuno> karni, talking makes the channel interesting!
<karni> ^_^
<karni> beuno: I'm wondering, does the user *have* to open the link from the e-mail in new registration API to start using U1 ?
<karni> I should probably ask nessita about that.
<karni> Oh wait.. there's a code in the e-mail, not a link IIRC. That's even less comfortable on the phone o_O
<beuno> karni, well, if there's a code I'm sure we can provide a URL
<beuno> they need to confirm their email address when they sign up for the first time
<karni> beuno: So instead of going to the browser to register, you'll go to your favourite mail app, click the link, launch the browser, and redirect to U1F, is that correct?
<beuno> karni, that is indeed a nessita question  :)
<karni> I'll have to look into that. Uhm :)
<karni> beuno: I feel bad for talking to you on Sunday! I should let you get rest.
<beuno> karni, well, I can voluntarily leave my computer at any time...
<karni> yes you can :D
<karni> lunch time
<mongy> when do you think delta sync's will be available ?
<mongy> currently, if I install a fresh ubuntu, and then copy over all my data (because its quicker than letting U1 handle it) and then setup U1, U1 then wants to upload everything all over again.
<beuno> mongy, there's going to be something called magic uploads soon
<beuno> it'll make it very quick to re-upload a file that has been uploaded before
<beuno> so as long as the files' content hasn't changed, it will upload any amount of data very quickly
<mongy> magic oooo, sounds, magic
<mongy> I thought actually it would already ignore files that already exist
<mongy> is this a checksum thing?
<mongy> or lack of
<beuno> no, it needs to be much more complicated than checksum to ensure people aren't stealing files
<mongy> I mean, the files arent different, checksum or otherwise, but U1 wants them all in full regardless
<beuno> right, for natty, that'll be fixed
<karni> beuno: 'strealing files' ?
<mongy> nice
<karni> *stealing
<karni> crap.. what's wrong with my fingers ;d
<mongy> one more Q.  if I buy a 20gig pack (its a stupid question) do I get 22gig?
<karni> mongy: 2 are free, yes
<mongy> thought so.
<beuno> karni, yeah, people may hack the client to pretend they ahv files they don't
<beuno> mongy, yes, 22gb
<mongy> I am waiting on this natty fix before I buy 20gig, because, I dont wanna re-upload 20gig of stuff
<karni> beuno: interesting. I thought it still depends on some credentials bundled-in.
<beuno> mongy, it should be in the nightly builds the following weeks
<beuno> karni, well, if a different user has already uploaded that same file, we could do the same and save you some bandwidth
<karni> beuno: talking about 're-uploading' present content - I was also thinking about that today :) (but it'll not be easy, as computing hashes of many files can be cpu intensive/battery consuming - user choice ;) )
<karni> beuno: ah :D haha sounds cool
<mongy> this delta, so I sync a file called test.txt with the number 1 in it, I then edit it to say 2, it only sends changes, not the whole file?
<beuno> mongy, no, still no file deltas
<karni> mongy: not really (from what I know). delta is used to quickly ask the server "what has changed since x" without telling it what files you have.
<mongy> ah
<mongy> for a large file, it would be nice.
<intrader_> Anyone, I don't quite understand; I have two laptops connected to Ubuntu-One. On one I update a file on computer one, I use the applet on the computer one, and I do a restart. On computer two, I open the file; I don't see the changes. On computer two the ubuntu-one applet is hangin on Synchornization in progress...
<mongy> Q, renaming a file would cause it to reupload the whole file still?
<karni> mongy: so instead of getting, say, whole file list, you say "give me the files 'changed' since x"
<karni> mongy: no, just a rename.
<karni> mongy: the file contents don't change. filename is just meta data.
<beuno> mongy, not sure, but either way, with magic uploads it won't matter  :)
<mongy> good, I dont wanna upload more than once on my crappy crapola connection
<karni> I feel I'm starting to know quite much about U1 ^^
 * karni goes back to add a Toast 'Incoming changes' :D
<beuno> karni, https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/send-magic-hash/+merge/49872
<karni> beuno: uuuu, cool!
 * karni saves the link
<intrader_> Anyone, when I click on restart on computer two, finally I get synchronization complete.  The date of the file has not changed, either here, on on th web site for ubuntu-one.
<mongy> rye's indicator is the most useful indicator that ever was.
<mongy> currently uploading/downloading, recently published! cool
<karni> sometimes I wonder why there was so much fuss around the indicator and deciding to remove it..
<karni> I haven't used it, but I've seen screenshots, and rye's indicator is really neat.
<mongy> and its not -in-your-face-
<karni> intrader_: did you want to ask a question perhaps?
<mongy> canonical need to see it, and use it
<karni> mongy: rye works for Canonical if I'm not mistaken ;)
<mongy> karni, well, its odd his own work hasnt made it into a release
<mongy> well I at least hope its in the standard repos when natty hits.
<mongy> it deserves it.
<karni> mongy: it's not a one person decision you know.
<karni> :)
<mongy> put me in charge for 5 minutes, it is a done deal
<mongy> well anyway, I'd like it in the official repo and not a ppa in natty.  kk thx
<karni> hahah :)
<karni> I agree, it should be in official repos as well.
<karni> I'm back to work.
<mongy> I missed the notifications for U1, but then I got this and now I know there is a better way.
<mongy> seems canonical are missing it completely if they wanna reintroduce the nagging notifications
<intrader_> karni, yes, how does synchronization of files work. I update file on cone computer but do not see change on another computer also connected to ubuntuone.
<karni> intrader_: that's weird..
<karni> intrader_: you can check what $ u1sdtool -s command says on both computers
<karni> intrader_: but basically, if you used the same account, it should sync automagically between them..
<karni> intrader_: I can't help right now, I'm sorry. But please come back tomorrow few hours earlier than now, there should be more ppl to help you :)
<intrader_> karni, that's what I thought, but it does not work for me. The tool ulsdtool is not in computer one or two.
<intrader_> karni, no problem. Thanks
<karni> intrader_: you can try in terminal (say, gnome-terminal): u1sdtool --status (u-ONE-sdtool not l like L) U1SDTOOL :)
<karni> intrader_: or install magicicada! that'll let you know what's going on with the sync daemon
<intrader_> Looks ok, but yet the file is not updated - description ---> processing queues whatever that means
<beuno> mongy, FWIW, there hasn't been indicator work because of Unity
<beuno> mongy, Unity will have a place where to show that type of information, and already has notifications
<intrader_> karni, both computers have same results for u1sdtool -s
<karni> intrader_: processing queues means it's working. don't restart, give it some time maybe :)
<karni> intrader_: you can check u1sdtool --help (u1sdtool --waiting-meta, u1sdtool --waiting-content, etc)
<intrader_> karni, that is a lot of stuff. Can't make out what it means.
<karni> intrader_: sorry, I'm in a rush ^ ^ so basically,
<karni> intrader_: if it says processing queues, it means that it's preparing for sync in general.
<intrader_> karni, np -
<karni> intrader_: you can check how much content there is waiting for upload with: u1sdtool --waiting-content
<karni> intrader_: you can check how much "information" there is being processed, you can check with: u1sdtool --waiting-meta
<karni> information about your files, not the file content themselve.
<intrader_> karni, --waiting-content ---> no response.
<karni> intrader_: yea.. :( you should come back tomorrow for better guys at this than me ;)
<intrader_> karni, I will do that. In the meantime I'll walk the stuff over.
#ubuntuone 2012-02-13
<achiang> hello, is there a nautilus plugin that lets you just directly copy files into U1?
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<czajkowski> ello ello
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> czajkowski, morning, first day, right?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :)
<mandel> czajkowski, then is mainly setting email clients, mumble, reading wiki + other boring stuff :P
<czajkowski> got the irc bit sorted working on the rest
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<facundobatista> gatox, mandel, can I get a windows test of https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/use-available-reactor/+merge/92495 , please? (thanks)
<facundobatista> (buen día)
<mandel> facundobatista, certainly, on it
<gatox> facundobatista, yes, on it
<gatox> mandel, are you reviewing facundo's branch?? only need one review more..... to know if i do it or don't
<mandel> gatox, I'm running the tests as he asked, I've not looked at the code yet
<nessita> hola!
<gatox> mandel, ah ok
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> facundobatista, I suppose you just need us to run the tests, right?
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: buenas! saw my email from Sat?
<mandel> nessita, can you look at this whenever you have time: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/support-user-name-url/+merge/92467
<gatox> nessita, yes yes! i take a qiuck look about the bugs on sat..... i'm working on that now
<nessita> mandel: did you answer my comment there? I tried re-review on Sat and couldn't
<ralsina> nessita: good morning! saw it, yes
<nessita> ralsina: I'll work half day today and will replace that with taking half day tomorrow, if that's ok....
<ralsina> nessita: noproblem for me
<nessita> ralsina: or perhaps less than half day since I worked on Sat (but surely until the criticals are fixed)
<ralsina> nessita: lo dejo a tu critero :-)
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> ralsina, hi, do you have any time to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-signals/+merge/92580
<ralsina> nessita: later file swaps as needed and we'll put it in order
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, thanks°!
<nessita> ralsina: so I file a half day swap from today to tomorrow?
<ralsina> nessita: if you already have tomorrow as vacation, yes. Or we just keep it in our heads :-)
<nessita> ralsina: no, in the papers I have today as holiday. WIll add a half day swap?
<nessita> sorry, that last was !
<ralsina> nessita: I was thinking more about saturday. If you worked, then you have to swap it (or, again, we just do it "de palabra")
<mandel> nessita, alecu and I answered on irc, but I can answer it in the mp, fancy that?
<nessita> mandel: I did not read the answer in IRC, so yes please anwser the MP
<mandel> nessita, sure
<facundobatista> mandel, yes, just the tests... the code works really well, I just wanted to be sure that it doesn't break windows development
<facundobatista> mandel, feel free to approve the branch if all is ok
<mandel> facundobatista, ok
<mandel> facundobatista, all tests pass great on my windows 7 devel machine!
<facundobatista> mandel, awesome, thanks
<mandel> facundobatista, for the future, we don't use the make file on windows, so changes in that will not usually brake anything unless the code generation changes, which is not very common
<facundobatista> mandel, great!
<mandel> ralsina, so, what do we do with the dialog, we nearly landed everything but we have to carefully think about how the password is stored in the keyring
<mandel> ralsina, also, merges where blocked because there was a needs info in the very first branch :(
<ralsina> mandel: since the keyringuses urlencode, it has to be bytes. You can use str(whatever, utf8) I suppose
<ralsina> mandel: I meant unicode(whatever).encode(utf8)
<ralsina> mandel: whose needsinfo?
<mandel> ralsina, ah, I was going to say.. :P
<mandel> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/support-user-name-url/+merge/92467
<ralsina> IT'S EARLY FOR UNICODE ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, not a big deal, but since the branches depend on each other the cascade merge was blocked
<ralsina> mandel: ok, you answered nessita, ask for the needsinfo to be lifted :-)
<mandel> ralsina, done already :)
<ralsina> mandel: we  may have to put guards on the keyring so that only utf8 gets in...
<mandel> ralsina, my concern is that we are late..
<ralsina> mandel: then let's merge the suckers today
<mandel> ralsina, do we have to ask for an exception?
<ralsina> mandel: so just do the easy part, and file a bug
<ralsina> mandel: we are not late, the release is tomorrow. We are just  very very close to late
<mandel> ralsina, ha, I though it was on friday..
<ralsina> mandel: well, we hoped to have it all inonfriday so we were not rushing
<ralsina> mandel: but you know how these things go
<mandel> ralsina, ah.. I was rushing thinking I was late.. so it worked hehe
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. unexpected problems like the one from qtnetwork :(
<ralsina> mandel: right
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: you answered "Yes, there is." to the first question I asked... so I think we need to avoid the possibility of mixing an username from one config, with the password of the other
<nessita> mandel: I don't see the point of landing a code that may mix credentials... no?
<mandel> nessita, sorry I uderstood to have both..
<mandel> nessita, mea culpa, I meant to answer, there is the case where we have both, but if we have gsettings, gesettings will have both username and password
<nessita> mandel: can you please re-read the question and re-answer? :-) (otherwise is confusing in my head)
<mandel> nessita, sorry, read to fast..
<nessita> (in the MP)
 * mandel is stupid 
<nessita> gatox: did you have a chance to review my Critical branch? (so I can land it and nightlies build with the fix)
<gatox> nessita, yes, +1 already
<nessita> gatox: nice! thanks
<nessita> ralsina: I added the half swap day in the admin. Also, any chance you do the review of my critical branch? (so I can land it and nightlies build with the fix)
<nessita> gatox: any question from the things you need to fix?
<ralsina> nessita: will do it right after gatox's
<nessita> gatox: want me to point you to the gtk code that does the code returning and the ping adding?
<gatox> nessita, not right now
<nessita> ack
<gatox> nessita, it seems pretty clear
<mandel> nessita, sorted, I answered inline my previous answer.. sorry for the confusion
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: +1 each
<nessita> yey
<gatox> ralsina, great!
<ralsina> nessita: remember your branch that bounced on tarmac because of an error? Just happened to gatox's branch: "g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0)"
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, we have no idea what that is. Re approve....
<nessita> will land eventually
<ralsina> nessita: done
<alecu> hello all!
<ralsina> hello alecu!
 * ralsina has learned that alecu is an evil person. At least playing cards.
<alecu> I soooo am
<ralsina> we need to play again soon :-)
<ralsina> Argh, what's "No proposals found for merge of lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/qt-refactor into lp:ubuntu-sso-client." supposed to mean? Re-re-approving :-/
<nessita> ralsina: that's nerged already
<ralsina> nessita: NOW it is :-)
<nessita> ralsina: you mean qt-signals?
<nessita> (qt-refactor landed on Fri I think)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, qt-signals. I have no idea why I got that mail about qt-refactor (except that it's requisite for qt-signals)
<ralsina> but that mail made qt-signal bounce again (it wasback to needs-review)
<ralsina> anyway, it's all merged now
<mandel> ralsina, ha, I got the same: No proposals found for merge of lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/support-user-name-url into lp:ubuntu-sso-client.
<mandel> ralsina, yet is merged..
<ralsina> oh well
<ralsina> mandel: if you see the email, it's about the merge of creds-dialog. It's trying to  merge the requisite branch even though it's already merged
<ralsina> mandel: or something broken like that
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, I tried to re-approave, lets see what happens..
<nessita> ralsina: may I help?
<ralsina> and qt-signals bounced again
<ralsina> nessita: tarmac seems to be confused
<ralsina> mandel: if that branch is merged, maybe edit the MP to remove the prerequisite?
<nessita> ralsina: between what and what?
<ralsina> nessita: it's trying to do something with branches that are already merged
<ralsina> nessita: check the latest email about creds-dialog for instance
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> ralsina: if you approved (and thus tarmac tried to land) a branch that has an approved pre-requisite that will land in the same, that will not work
<nessita> ralsina: you need to land pre-requisites in one tarmac run, and in the next one, the branch that depends on that. Perhaps that was the issue here?
<ralsina> nessita,mandel:  ithas a merged pre-requisite, but tarmac says it's not merged, tries to merge it and fails
<nessita> ah, hum
<nessita> let's see
<ralsina> nessita: or maybe the tarmac run was slow and both got in the sameone
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> mandel: perhaps you can resubmit the proposal without the prerequisite, like ralsina proposes
<mandel> nessita, will do right now
<mandel> nessita, if I re-submit, do I loose the +1 ?
<nessita> mandel: they will have to vote again, I think. Try using the button "resubmit proposal" and do not click on 'start fresh'
<mandel> ok
<mandel> ralsina, alecu can I have the +1 again: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/creds-dialog/+merge/92769
<ralsina> mandel: done
<mandel> ralsina, thx!
<ralsina> argh, everyone stop sending things totarmac for 20 minutes to see if it gets its act together?
<ralsina> ha! qt-signals finally merged. Yay
<mandel> ralsina, ok, then I'm off to lunch :)
 * mandel lunch
<ralsina> mandel: buen provecho :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so, I kinda understand why we're landng these branches today... but let's try keep landing to a minimun
<nessita> (what is absolutely necessary to FF and we know is not breaking anything)
<nessita> mandel: the new proposal has conflicts... at least according to LP
<nessita> 1232 lines (+1055/-17) 6 files modified (has conflicts)
<nessita>  Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/qt/gui.py
<nessita>  Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_qt_views.py
<nessita>  Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/utils/ui.py
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<popey> dobey: is u1ms broken in rb at the moment? I cant preview any tracks on 12.04.
<dobey> popey: it seems preview is broken, yeah. there's a bug open already. will get to it after all the feature freeze work is done
<popey> dobey: in addition I can't file a bug because "ubuntu-bug rhythmbox" tells me "Package rhythmbox does not exist"
<popey> ah ok
<popey> thanks
<dobey> that's odd, but rhythmbox-ubuntuone is for our plug-in
<popey> ii  rhythmbox                             2.95-0ubuntu2                         music player and organizer for GNOME
<popey> un  rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store       <none>                                (no description available)
<popey> not that package?
<popey> oh I see rhythmbox-ubuntuone is installed..
<popey> thanks
<dobey> sure
<gatox> nessita, mandel if you have a minute..... a quick review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/930724/+merge/92773
<nessita> gatox: yesssss
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<aquarius> oof, n9 is still £300+ on ebay. I can buy a phone that people care about for that :)
<dobey> aquarius: heh. i was looking for a bike mount for my phone last night, and some bluetooth sensors, so i could just use teh phone. but if you don't have an iphone, apparently the world hates you.
<dobey> aquarius: also, why is it so bloody cold here? i'm pretty sure it's your fault.
<aquarius> heh. It's equally cold here :)
<dobey> but *there* is middle of nowhere in the uk. *here* is much further south. it's not supposed to be this cold here.
<nessita> ralsina: would you have 15 to do one of the Critical's review? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/930724/+merge/92773
<ralsina> nessita: of course!
<ralsina> nessita: looking
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll take a look
<nessita> mandel: hum?
<mandel> nessita, > <nessita> mandel: the new proposal has conflicts... at least according to LP
<nessita> mandel: ah, sorry! forgot about that message :-)
<mandel> nessita, so problem :)
<ralsina> gatox, nessita: global approve on that one
<gatox> ralsina, great! thanks
<alecu> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> ne
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, meh?
<dobey> meh
<ralsina> meh too1
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: lots of reviews for mandel, resumed branch for bug #929207
<alecu> TODO: keep working on the tunnel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 929207 in ubuntuone-client "Proxy "tunnel" for syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929207
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Some reviews for nessita, Proposed 2 refactoring branches for SSO. Propose a branch to fix login and validate_email with ping in SSO.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fixing some critical and high bugs about UI in SSO.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<mandel> DONE: Worked on how to get the AuthIssue working with the qnetwork implementation of the webclient, got some issue making the retry.
<mandel> TODO Get all the previous branches that I proposed on Friday merged in trunk. Continue with the QNetwork client issues.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no.
<nessita> mandel: ?
<mandel> shit! sorry, I saw my name..
<gatox> mandel, alecu just mentionn you
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> from alecu :P
<nessita> DONE: got UI spawnning working (BIG YEY), submitted all those branches, made some QA on Saturday, found a couple of Criticals which are either fixed or being fixed as we speak
<nessita> TODO: working half day on Holiday (will not work half day tomorrow), be sure Criticals lands and sso works like a charm
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: put readonly/readwrite on the shelf for now, got my VM issue cleaned up and merged, looked into the rename failure that showed up friday, looked into 851810
<briancurtin> TODO: work on bug #851810
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<nessita> :-)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 851810 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "Notify clients when volumes info from server is ready (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851810
<mandel> ok, again:
<mandel> DONE: Worked on how to get the AuthIssue working with the qnetwork implementation of the webclient, got some issue making the retry.
<mandel> TODO Get all the previous branches that I proposed on Friday merged in trunk. Continue with the QNetwork client issues.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no.
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: more gwibber poking, started to move some code around
<dobey> λ TODO: finish gwibber pokery, twisted docs, move more code around, prepare for releases, feature freeze, decide what to do about code moving
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, reviews, reviews, helped a bit here and there, talked with Zach about the future mac client, misc stuff, some 1-1s TODO: help around, reviews, think, administrivia BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, me and you 1-1?
<mandel> ralsina, we ignored it on friday..
<ralsina> mandel: yes, that one is still missing :-)
<ralsina> mandel: want to do it? Will be 5'!
<mandel> ralsina, lets do it now, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, I'm launching mumble atm
<ralsina> mandel: after your lunch
<ralsina> mandel: no mumbling with the mouth full please
<mandel> ralsina, already had lunch :)
<mandel> ralsina, che, I heard you like mumble so I mumble in mumble
<nessita> ok, any comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<ralsina> EOM?
<mandel> ralsina, let me try to fix mumble
<nessita> eom!
<gatox> nessita, i don't know when is your eod since you are working half day today.... but i'm about to propose the branch for the other critical issue
<nessita> gatox: I will eod when these critical are landed
<gatox> in a few minutes
<gatox> okassssss
<nessita> gatox: no rush
<mandel> ralsina, let me kill the vm, maybe is doing something funny with the soundcard
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<alecu> nessita, congrats on the car, btw!
<nessita> alecu: did you see me run by that other car? :-/.
<nessita> jk, thanks!!!
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> nessita, wait, you have a car?
<nessita> mandel: since last friday, yes :-)
<ralsina> nessita: congrats!
<mandel> nessita, congrats!!!
<nessita> thanks! be careful when you walk or drive in Córdoba!
<mandel> ralsina, shall we try skype?
<ralsina> mandel: yes please
<mandel> ralsina, on it.. are you using linux?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, ah.. might not be me then, I use the mac for this things..
<ralsina> mandel: I live in mumble so I know it works :-)
<dobey> nessita: what is this "use the qt ui" bug in u1client about exactly?
<nessita> dobey: the com.ubuntuone.credentials dbus service (proxied in the CredentialsManagementTool python helper) must pass to the sso underlaying service to use the Qt UI if a UI is needed
<dobey> nessita: why?
<dobey> nessita: shouldn't sso just run whichever UI is available, based on which environment the user is under?
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know, no. U1 wants to always have the Qt UI to provide a consistent UI experience
<gatox> nessita, the other one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/930718/+merge/92780
<dobey> by breaking consistency with the system? :(
<nessita> dobey: yes
<gatox> ok, quick lunch for me......
<dobey> that is not consistency. it's hogwash. :-/
<ralsina> dobey: the SSO dialog pops as if it were part of the U1cp
<ralsina> dobey: having one gtk dialog in a qt app is jarring
<nessita> dobey: we'll "break consistency" anyways with the controlpanel, so we prioritize to have an integrated UI for the whole U1 experience. So, since we will have the Qt controlpanel, is good to have the Qt SSO
<nessita> ralsina: right. Also, even if we're popping the sso dialog from syncdaemon directly (ie using the -c switch, and the user has no credentials), we also want the same UI experience that if we'd go thru the controlpanel
<dobey> ralsina: eh? only if you're in the control panel. not in syncdaemon itself
<ralsina> dobey: getting different SSO login windows depending on how you get it is also trange
<ralsina> s-trange
<dobey> ralsina: not really.
<dobey> ralsina: think of all the third party apps.
<nessita> dobey: you mean like software center will use the gtk sso and u1 the qt sso?
<ralsina> dobey: name me 2 third party apps that use SSO ;-)
<dobey> software-center, deja-dup
<nessita> dobey: is worth noting that is very likely that software center will move to the qt sso, since we'll drop support on the gtk and they can't take it over
<dobey> that makes no sense
<nessita> dobey: and as per deja-dup, from my POV, it makes sense that since deja-dup is authing with U1, the user gets the same "familiar" Qt UI
<dobey> so it doesn't make sense to have a gtk dialog pop up on 1 qt app, but it makes sense to pop a qt dialog on many more gtk+ apps instead?
<dobey> i don't see the logic :)
<nessita> dobey: not any qt dialog on top of any gtk dialog. An U1 auth dialog on top of any app, yes.
<nessita> the Qt app does not look like either gtk or qt, is an U1 specific look... so even if it was gtk or qt, you will get a very custom UI
<nessita> and we want to preserve that looks so it can be associated with U1 all the time
<dobey> …
<dobey> where are the screenshots for this auth dialog?
<nessita> dobey: we have none yet
<nessita> dobey: also, we have no style them yet, will do that this week before UI freeze
<nessita> dobey: I mean we have the UI and is working, I have no screenshot at hand
<dobey> there's no mock-up from design or anything?
<ralsina> dobey: yes there are, let me give it to you
<ralsina> dobey: I will take a few minutes to switch into unity before I take the screenshots
<dobey> oh and i was refreshing google docs page waiting for the design doc to pop up in the list
 * nessita -> lunch and some errands, will be back to check on branches status
<ralsina> dobey: there is a design doc but it's wireframes
<dobey> it's wireframes all the way down
<dobey> meh, i am still freaking cold here. i think i'll go grab some lunch and hopefully the metabolizing will help
<mandel> alecu, may I have a +1 for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/creds-dialog/+merge/92769
<alecu> mandel, looking
<mandel> alecu, I already had one but had to resubmit due to tarmac issues with the dependency
<alecu> mandel, +1
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<alecu> mandel, should I change the Status to Approved too?
<mandel> alecu,sure thing
<alecu> done
<mandel> ralsina, can you look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/keyring-integration/+merge/92532
<mandel> ralsina, is the one related to the keyring
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<ralsina> mandel: will get to it eventually
<mandel> ralsina, eventually thx ;)
<ralsina> damn, I must be missing some package,my unity looks weeeeeeird
<achiang> hi, is there a way for nautilus to directly copy files into U1?
<mandel> achiang, what do you mean?
<mandel> achiang, in your file are in a ubuntu one synced folder they will be uploaded to the servers
<achiang> mandel: right. i know about sync'ed folders; i think it would be really cool if i could just copy a single file from local file system into U1
<achiang> ... without sync'ing the entire folder
<achiang> the use case is, imagine i've got a lot of data in U1, and I have a single file i want to upload from a borrowed computer or something
<achiang> i don't really want to sync the entire folder down, i just want to get that one file into U1 so i can see it later
<mandel> achiang, there is a rest api that will allow you to that.. the normal behaviour cannot work on single files due to the way we interact with the file system, we can just watch folder, no files
<achiang> mandel: right, my question was, has anyone written a nautilus plugin that uses the rest api, or do i have to do that myself? :)
<mandel> achiang, AFAIK no one, sounds like a cool idea though
<achiang> ok, add that to the extremely long TODO list. :)
<achiang> thanks
<mandel> achiang, no worries, if you need any help, let us know
<achiang> mandel: yes, can you take all my mtgs and action items so i can go hack on something fun like this? ;)
<ralsina> achiang: you can upload it via the web UI to a UDF you are not syncing anywhere
<achiang> ralsina: hm, yeah. i could do that
<mandel> achiang, if you wanna fix all the bugs I have in my list, you are welcome :)
<gatox> nessita, ralsina if you are SO KIND :P can you review this branch too? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/930722/+merge/92802
<ralsina> gatox: queued
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<ralsina> mandel: no commit message! https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/creds-dialog/+merge/92769 (I fixed it now)
<mandel> ralsina, thx! I cannot believe I forgot that..
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on keyring-integration but don't approve globally until creds-dialog merges please
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: could you please re-review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/ui-command-line-params/+merge/92785
<nessita> sorry, is not re-review, just "review" :-)
<gatox> nessita, :P ok!
<gatox> on it
<ralsina> nessita: gotit
<dobey> mandel: i don't know if disabling the menu in the WebSettings will work or not. guess you'd have to try
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I'll give it a shot, using an eventbox sounds weird..
<mandel> dobey, although is a valid workaround..
<mandel> valid == works
<dobey> mandel: you don't need the eventbox, even the way you're doing it
<gatox> nessita, +1
<mandel> dobey, can I just apply the mask then?
<dobey> mandel: what mask? you can just connect to button_press_event on the webview and disable the default menu via the settings.
<dobey> mandel: also, you could just inject javascript to overwrite the default menu with a JS one
<mandel> dobey, I want to use js as little as possible..
<dobey> mandel: what are you even doing with webkit anyway?
<mandel> dobey, I guess there is ofcourse already a button_press_mask, otherwise the rigth click would not work, I'm stupid..
<mandel> dobey, experiments during the afternoons :)
<dobey> grr. stupid weather indicator. stop crashing!
<briancurtin2> its too cold for it to work
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on 930722 but you need a 2nd
<ralsina> gatox: oh, wait, it's claimed, nevermind
<gatox> ralsina, ok, thanks!
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> I am taking a lunch break. Will be back in 1 hour or so.
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> dobey: hey, any idea about this build failure? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92784535/buildlog.txt.gz
<nessita> this sounds odd: /bin/sh: 1: pkg-config: not found
<nessita> I guess dependency issues?
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you can (another one bites the dust) https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/930720/+merge/92815
<gatox> brb! need to buy something to eat :P
<dobey> nessita: build log for what exactly?
<nessita> dobey: u1client
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies
<dobey> oh the recipe failed
<dobey> nessita: looks to me like the world is broke
<nessita> dobey: ack, will request another build then to see if the world unbreaks :-)
<mandel> all, EOD in spain, catch you tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<nessita> dobey: boo, build keeps failing. Seems like there is some issue with some gir-foo packages. Care to take a look when you have a few minutes? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92797260/buildlog.txt.gz
<dobey> nessita: i don't think that's the only problem. and it seems like either the chroot, or the internal mirror, are broken
<dobey> nessita: i think you'll have to bug a losa
<dobey> "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" is also a slight troubling
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks. Another quick question.... the u1client dailies are not building in amd64 because it says it can't satisfy the dependency on ussoc. Which kinda makes sense since as per https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/sso-dailies we're not building for and64. WOuld you point me to the doc about building to a specific arch? is puzzling (to me) since ussoc is not arch-dependent...
<dobey> nessita: i don't know why that's happening. ussoc should be arch all, and thus installable
<gatox> nessita, done: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/930718-bis/+merge/92826
<popey> Hello!
<popey> Which of the following directories is the 'right' place for my music to be?
<popey> alan@wopr:~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<popey> alan@wopr:~/.ubuntuone/
<popey> because i have a symlink (for some reason) in the first one pointing to the second which means rhythmbox sees two of every track
<dobey> popey: the rhythmbox library should only have one of them, and it should be the one that's not a symlink
<popey> so I should just bin the symlink?
<popey> i suspect this is because I was an 'early adopter' of U1MS
<dobey> i don't know why you have two of everything
<dobey> if you look at the properties on two of the same song, do they point to different paths, or the same path?
<popey> same
<popey> oh, no
<popey> to each of those places
<popey> I'll just tidy it all up ☺
<dobey> weird
<dobey> oh. there may actually be a bug with that
<dobey> popey: can you file that as a bug please?
<popey> yeah, will do it on another machine, i think it happens on all my machines
<alecu> uhhh.... it's time to go to kinder!!!
<alecu> see you later folk!
<dobey> brb, gonna get some snacks
<ralsina> nessita: in no-u1-nowhere, shouldn't we be using the appname parameter in things like "you will need to be connected to set up Ubuntu Single Sign On"?
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, we should. Can you please open a bug for that?
<ralsina> nessita: indeed
<ralsina> nessita: bug #931706 created and assigned to gatox
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 931706 in ubuntu-sso-client "In the Qt UI, the appname is not used (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/931706
<nessita> ralsina: awesome
<ralsina> nessita: and since that is a separate bug, +1
<nessita> yey!
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<ralsina> I am EODing now. Will do a pass of reviews ~midnight, so queue them if you need'em
<dobey> ralsina: another asado today?
<gatox> nessita, i'm a little confuse.... i fix the problem with the forgotten password page.... but after you receive the email with the confirmationn code....  which page should be the one to be shown?
<nessita> gatox: the page named (let me look for it)
<ralsina> dobey: worse, tomorrow is st. valentine and I have no gift yet!
<nessita> gatox: reset_password_page
<nessita> ResetPasswordPage
<gatox> nessita, thaanksssss
<nessita> gatox: :-)
<gatox> ralsina, make something by your own and said that you put all your effort on that.... noone can critize that! :P
<gatox> ralsina, is a good excuse jeje
<dobey> nessita: images 3 and 4 are the exact same picture, in that share
<nessita> dobey: oh, let me fix that
<ralsina> gatox: "here, dear, I made you a RSS reader!"  is not romantic
<gatox> jejejeje
<dobey> people still write RSS readers?
<gatox> ralsina, a rss reader that only reads romantic news :P jejee
<ralsina> dobey: only to test other stuff that needs lots of test data quickly
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: screenshot 3 updated, and added a 5-congrats
<nessita> ok, I'm off to pilates
<gatox> nessita, bye
<nessita> see ya later crowd! (remember I working half day tomorrow, so I will start working at 5pm UTC - 2pm ART)
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> later
<nessita> briancurtin: hey there! loved your comment on my MP, sorry I saw it too late (the branch was merged already)
<nessita> briancurtin: but will keep the suggestion in mind :-)
<briancurtin> nessita: cool, no worries
<nessita> dobey: any idea why sso-dailies are not requested to build on each merge?
<dobey> they should be
<nessita> dobey: this is the second time I do it by hand
<nessita> ok, we'll debug later
<nessita> thanks!
#ubuntuone 2012-02-14
<JamesTait> Good morning and happy Valentine's Day, everyone! :D
<mandel> JamesTait, happy day 0
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> good morning mandel!
<ralsina> mandel: So, how far did we get with your stack of branches?
<mandel> ralsina, I need a review form you
<ralsina> mandel: hit me!
<mandel> on it, let me find it
<mandel> ralsina, do you understand this message: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/creds-dialog-script/+merge/92533
<ralsina> looking...
<mandel> ralsina, I see now failures..
<ralsina> mandel: launchpad is not working
<mandel> ralsina, I got 'g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<mandel> Terminated'
<ralsina> mandel: yes, I know that one
<ralsina> mandel: you just haveto retry
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> mandel: 2nd or 3rd time it will merge
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. not very deterministic lol
<mandel> ralsina, the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/load-creds-retry/+merge/92536
<ralsina> mandel: it's pretty random. Happened to a branch from natalia on fridayand yesterday to one from gatox
<mandel> ralsina, he
<ralsina> 4:1 test:code ratio :-)
<mandel> ralsina, question, do you know if there is a way to retry a QNetworkRequest using a QNetworkAccessManager
<ralsina> mandel: this is just to have the credentials already in the entrie on retry? +1 then
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that is all
<ralsina> mandel: I don't think so. Maybe using the copy constructor?
<mandel> ralsina, in my little merges pipeline approach :)
<ralsina> mandel: approved but don't set it globally until you see the previous one merged
<mandel> ralsina, yes, will do that.. but tarmac should be smart rnough to do that..
<ralsina> mandel: it is not ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: if it gets two stacked branches on the same run, you get the weird  "no merge candidate" messages we had yesterday.
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> ralsina, yes.. is weird.. it used to work
<mandel> ralsina, I can get the reply from the request.. I suppose I can retyr using the request and get the verb from it
<ralsina> mandel: you can probably just do another QNetworkAccessManager.get with the same QNetworkRequest
<ralsina> mandel: but I have, of course,not tried it
<mandel> ralsina, hm.. I can get the verb if I pass it to the error handler of the deferred, let see what happens :P
<ralsina> mandel: the request has the verb!
<mandel> ralsina, where?
<ralsina> mandel: oh, no it doesn't
<ralsina> mandel: itcanonly contain a verb if it's  not standard. Pfffft.
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. this part of Qt is a little dirtier than the rest hehe
<ralsina> mandel: the reply has it
<ralsina> mandel: QNetworkAccessManager::Operation QNetworkReply::operation () const
<mandel> ralsina, nice! thx!
<ralsina> So the request has the reply, the reply has the operation
<ralsina> good morning gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, buenas! :D
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: I need to go to the bank so I ... you know, get paid? Then pay taxes and a couple of errands,  I will be back in about 90 minutes
<gatox> ralsina, roger that
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'm going to have lunch a little earlier today (at my 2pm) so I'll see you more or less when you get back :)
<ralsina> mandel, gatox:ok, see you guys then
<mandel> ralsina, laters!
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to lunch (a little earlier)
<mandel> gatox, will be back once done :)
<gatox> mandel, ack.... enjoy
<mandel> gatox, is chinese.. so it won't be that great hehe
<gatox> jejeej
<alecu> hello!
<dobey> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> dobey: pong
<dobey> ralsina: so, this use qt in sso plan, means we need sso qt on the CD as well?
<ralsina> dobey: yes but we have a sort of catch 22 there
<dobey> ralsina: and it's using qt webkit?
<ralsina> no webkit
<ralsina> dobey: it launches the URLs in the browser
<dobey> oh? then why does it look like it's embedding some rather bland web pages?
<ralsina> dobey: it has a widget for bland html subset
<ralsina> dobey: nessita has the branch to make sso use qt by default, but that needs sso-qt on the cd,which needs qt on the cd, so it
<ralsina>  's approved but not merged
<dobey> :-/
<mandel> I'm back!
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> mandel, i think noone is here :P
<gatox> a 3!
<mandel> the windows guys are here ;)
<gatox> jejejeje
<briancurtin> :)
<mandel> ralsina, dobey, alecu ?
<ralsina> I am on call, skipping
<alecu> notes!
<alecu> me
<gatox> mandel, go!
<mandel> DONE: Merged all the branches from the creds dialog (inlucing review comments). Worked on re implementing the AuthProxy error in the Qt webclient implementation.
<mandel> TODO: More qt webclient work.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but I might ping alecu for some help
<mandel> gatox, go go go
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed several branches, all landed. Proposed one more branch today.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Hunt people to approve my remaining branches. Keep working on some other issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: work on bug #851810, somehow hosed my machine while upgrading to precise
<briancurtin> TODO: 851810, get involved in more reviews
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: worked on branch for bug #929207
<alecu> TODO: more of the same
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina (when he comes back)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 851810 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "Notify clients when volumes info from server is ready (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851810
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 929207 in ubuntuone-client "Proxy "tunnel" for syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929207
<alecu> mandel, how can I be of help?
<ralsina> briancurtin: I have hosed my machine upgrading to P... 6 times this cycle :-(
<briancurtin> eek
<mandel> alecu, let me finish a little and I'll push a branch with what I've done, I think I'm not handeling correctly the exception whithin and errback
<gatox> briancurtin, do you have time for 2 really small reviews? :P
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, send them over
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931452/+merge/93003  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931577/+merge/92863
<dobey> what?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> meh
<dobey> λ DONE: gwibber, decided to not move code around for now
<dobey> λ TODO: releases, patchaes, packaging changes, twisted docs, move more code around
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
 * dobey proposes his gwibber changes to trunk
<mandel> alecu, can you take a look at lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog
<alecu> mandel, looking
<mandel> alecu, I'm confuse with how to handle the exceptions in _handle_authentication within the qtnetwork webclient implementation
<mandel> alecu, I'm sure you can get your head around it better than I can
<alecu> mandel, you mean my head is bigger?
<alecu> mandel, (have all dependencies on this branch landed?)
<mandel> alecu, AFAIK yes
<alecu> lol
<mandel> alecu, and I mean, you have been dealing with twisted for longer :P
<alecu> I thought you meant I was a "Cabezón"
<mandel> alecu, is an expresion.. my head is really big too
<gatox> lunch for me! brb
<alecu> mandel, "that will return the appropiate values and we will peform the appropiate action" -> that sounds like noise
<mandel> alecu, there is need to clean up there
<alecu> ok, then I'm looking at the wrong place
<alecu> mandel, is it in qtnetwork.py?
<mandel> alecu, yes, run the test..
<mandel> alecu, you will see the errors
<mandel> alecu, where did you find that sentence?
<alecu> mandel, in the diff from your branch to trunk.
<alecu> mandel, let me find the file
<alecu> mandel, it was in webclient/common.py
<alecu> mandel, so, these are the errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/841819/
<mandel> alecu, yes, and the one I'm sure I'm not understanding to do correctly is the one of test_unauthorized
<mandel> alecu, I though that using failure.trap in the errback would do the right thing..
<alecu> lookin
<mandel> alecu, that code is messy, I wanted to get a working proof of concept and then clean it, but I got that issue. ideally the retyr should not break a thing..
<alecu> mandel, so, basically the "exception = ProxyUnauthorizedError(error_string, content); d.errback(exception)" is not being trapped, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, or at least that is what I think
<alecu> mandel, but the error I'm seeing is not the proxy throwing a 407, but instead the web server throwing a 401
<alecu> mandel, that means, that the *server* is not authorizing, and that it should be retried.
<alecu> mandel, the proxy seems to be crossed just fine if that error is thrown by the server, no?
<ralsina> if you get an error from the server, the proxy worked, yes
<mandel> alecu, let me check
<alecu> mandel, also, I think we have a bug in common.py: raise UnauthorizedError('User did not provide proxy credentials.')
<mandel> alecu, that could be..
<alecu> mandel, ^ that should be the other exception
<mandel> alecu, the error number is a 205 that is a ContentReSendError
<alecu> mandel, hmm... or perhaps not. It may be right if the user cancels the dialog not to ask him again.
<mandel> alecu, looks like I'm getting the error when trying to resend the request
<mandel> alecu, sorry, my bad is a 204
<mandel> AuthenticationRequiredError
<alecu> mandel, that's perfect. On trunk that's already being handled by the existing code.
<mandel> alecu, I just found the error..
<alecu> mandel, tell me
<mandel> alecu, the tech reason is: soy gilipollas
<mandel> alecu, look at the if statement
<alecu> mandel, sounds like a reasonable assertion ^
<alecu> mandel, looking
<alecu> mandel, I've found a few ifs... which one do you mean?
<mandel> alecu, 159
<mandel> alecu, more or less
<mandel> I should have used and elif
 * mandel facepalm
<alecu> mandel, right!
<alecu> mandel, tdd ftw
<mandel> alecu, indeed, I just have on more failing test and I'm done
<mandel> I need to do an end to end test but we should have all of the thing working by then :)
<mandel> alecu, all green \o/
<alecu> mandel, váaaamos!
<mandel> alecu, it seems that we also have to listen to the authenticationRequired for when we go through the proxy and get the 401 from the server, which i think is wrong.. but makes the tests pass
<mandel> alecu, so we might have a concepts issue there
<alecu> mandel, I don't get it.
<alecu> mandel, let me try an example
<alecu> A tries to connect to C using a proxy B
<mandel> alecu, let me restart my machine so that mumble works and get talk about it
<mandel> alecu, I might be wrong :P
<alecu> mandel, wait
<mandel> alecu, is the other machine, I'm not leaving you :)
<alecu> mandel, sorry, it was the doorbell.
<alecu> mandel, so, back to the example}
<mandel> alecu, ah, I though I had to wait
<alecu> mandel, my mumble machine is somewhere else too... that's why I want to try the example on IRC
<alecu> so, again:
<alecu> A tries to connect to C using a proxy B
<alecu> B says "407: proxy creds required!"
<mandel> alecu, that will result in a 105 within qt
<alecu> A tries to connecto to C using proxy B passing proxy credentials
<alecu> now it's C turn to say "401: webserver credentials required!"
<alecu> A tries to connect to C passing server credentials, using proxy B passing proxy credentials
<mandel> alecu, then authenticationRequired is raised
<mandel> alecu, aauthenticationRequired is for ' A tries to connecto to C using proxy B passing proxy credentials'
<alecu> mandel, right: both are raised: on the first try proxyAuthRequired. On the second try authRequired. On the third try it works.
<mandel> alecu, no, on the first QNetworkReply.ProxyAuthenticationRequiredError is returned in the error of the QtNetwrokReply
<mandel> alecu, yet proxyAuthRequired is NOT raised
<alecu> mandel, oh, yes you told me that was a QT issue, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, ralsina and I found that on friday
<alecu> mandel, but we are able to catch the 105 (meaning 407) and process it just like a signal was thrown, right?
<mandel> alecu, then from that point on (although I have to write a test for that) after the QNetworkReply.ProxyAuthenticationRequiredError the theory states that authenticationRequired is raised
<alecu> right
<alecu> mandel, but?
<mandel> alecu, yes, we grab the 105 and raise an exception that is catch by an errback
<alecu> great. But something goes wrong, right?
<mandel> yes, the issue is as follows, authenticationRequired can be raised when we pass through the proxy and we get a 407 from the server
<mandel> alecu, ^
<mandel> alecu, and at the moment our webclient treats it as a proxy auth issue when is not
<mandel> alecu, in trunk, look at _handle_authentication
<alecu> mandel, we should not get a 407 from the server... only from the proxy, right?
<mandel> alecu, you mean in the ubuntu one case, or in general?
<alecu> mandel, in general
<alecu> mandel, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_HTTP_status_codes#4xx_Client_Error
<alecu> mandel, from a server we could get a 401 (or some other error), but never a 407
<alecu> I know that the symbols for "one" and "seven" look similar, but a server should not confuse them!
<mandel> alecu, ok, let me push the code that passes all test and we look at the results of the tests, ok?
<mandel> alecu, that way we are both in the same page
<mandel> alecu, can you pull lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog
<alecu> mandel, sure! can you pull this finger meanwhile?
<mandel> alecu, sure, the smell will stay in buenos aires..
<mandel> alecu, talking about this, I have to change my dogs food, I bought a diff one and know he is a pedorro..
<mandel> no good when you are watching tele
<thisfred> dobey: is this known?: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/841882/ (libuntuoneui fails to install/upgrade)
<thisfred> sure, blame the dog
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> oh
<dobey> yes, but webkit was broken so the fixed build failed on amd64
 * dobey tells it to rebuild
<thisfred> cool
<dobey> thisfred: to workaround you can apt-get remove --purge the old package, then install the new
<thisfred> kthx
<thisfred> dobey: which is the old one?
<dobey> libubuntuone-1.0-1
<thisfred> same error when I try that
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> maybe you have to apt-get -f install first
<dobey> then remove old
<thisfred> did that
<thisfred> keeps saying it's trying to overwrite the locale
<dobey> well screw apt then
<thisfred> indeed, I'll just wait for the fix
<dobey> it's nonsense
<thisfred> dobey: to increase the fun bamfdaemon keeps crashing, then coming up and showing every icon on the launcher twice. Which wouldn't matter but that means they show up twice in the alt-tab list as well, making alt-tab *really* unusable.
<dobey> oh
<dobey> well what's fun is that it thinks i have two rhythmbox windows on one screen
<gatox> mandel, alecu briancurtin is anyone having this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/841903/ ?
<dobey> holy crap
<dobey> alt+tab really hurts something
<dobey> and makes jack quite unhappy
<dobey> why does compiz use like 30% cpu for alt+tab?!
<dobey> grr
<dobey> i guess i will just have to screw around with audio toys in windows or something :(
<mandel> gatox, give me a few mins to boot the vm
<briancurtin> gatox: i don't see that IOError
<gatox> mandel, briancurtin did you know if the way to run sso in linux has changed?? it is necessary to set the USE_QT_MAINLOOP or something there?
<gatox> i remove the setup.py line and i have sso working
<briancurtin> no idea. i was actually about to ask what's required of all of these projects to run IRL - the things i've done have all been through the tests
<duanedesign> User is having trouble installing client on Windows 7. here is the installer.log. not sure what the error means? https://pastebin.canonical.com/60166/
<dobey> a goat, an altar, and a sacrificial dagger.
<dobey> duanedesign: looks like syncdaemon isn't starting up
<ralsina> duanedesign: looking...
<ralsina> duanedesign: yes, syncdaemon is not starting
<alecu> gatox, try "U1_DEBUG" instead of "DEBUG"
<alecu> gatox, is that ussoc trunk?
<gatox> alecu, yes, i already changed that and sso is workiing.... but the setup.py build i have to run it from linux and remove that line from my windows script
<alecu> gatox, weird!
<gatox> alecu, yep
<alecu> gatox, can it be that the VM disk is mounted from linux?
<alecu> gatox, perhaps it's vbox acting up?
<alecu> gatox, in any case, try rebooting the vm.
<gatox> alecu,  i don't know.... it's the same configuration as always.......
<gatox> alecu, i already try that :P
<alecu> gatox, then, no idea.
<gatox> alecu, and did you know this one? :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/841922/
<gatox> alecu, for control panel
<alecu> gatox, yes, I knew about that one. Is your branch merged with trunk?
<gatox> yes..... i'm trying to run control panel from trunk
<gatox> alecu, ^
<alecu> gatox, if it still happens in trunk, then it means that it's a same problem we had last week in a branch with nessita, and she decided to fix it for windows after the current linux releases.
<gatox> alecu, mmmmm so....... the short answer is that control panel can not be executed in windows now?
<alecu> gatox, probably :-P
<alecu> gatox, I don't have the exact answer, but that sounds likely
<gatox> alecu, ok..... thanks
<alecu> mandel, so, I've been taking a look at the branch, and everything seems reasonable.
 * gatox start looking for another bug :P
<alecu> mandel, what was the conceptual issue you mentioned?
<dpm> hey all
<alecu> mandel, (if you want to mumble, let me know and I'll get the laptop)
<alecu> hi dpm!
<dpm> buenas alecu :)
<alecu> dpm, como andás, bienvenido por acá. Ponete cómodo :-)
<dpm> alecu, bien,gracias, gracias... :-)
 * alecu is reminded to get some pants on.
<dpm> lol, I wasn't thinking of getting _that_ comfortable
<mandel> alecu, let me see if it works
<mandel> dpm, uh, pero que haces por aqui?
<dobey> heh
<dpm> mandel, nada, una pregunta sobre u1, que estoy seguro que me lo habeis roto :P
<mandel> dpm, I know you are one of the few that undertands how funny this is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FhJR6OO1X8Y
<mandel> dpm, could be hehe
<alecu> mandel, ok, looking at libsoup.py I see something that looks off...
<mandel> alecu, let me fix some pylint issues and we can work in the code that passes everything
<mandel> alecu, give me 5 min and we mumble
<dpm> mandel, yeah, I had seen the video and had a good laugh :)
<alecu> mandel, for instance, _on_authenticate is used for "server" authentication. But it's calling the "request_auth_credentials" that are used for proxy.
<alecu> mandel, so, yes: there's a conceptual issue there.
<alecu> mandel, we should not be calling the "proxy credentials" as  "auth credentials" because that will lead to errors like this on our part.
<alecu> mandel, we should be very strict with which credentials are for proxies, and which are for the final server.
<mandel> alecu, yes, that is what I was thinking og
<mandel> s/og/of
<mandel> alecu, exactly, lets talk about that to make it very very strict..
<mandel> alecu, the scary thing, tests pass
<mandel> dpm, I tried to play it to my father, yet he does no speack catalan..
<dpm> choni de castefa, classic
<dpm> I think there was a Spanish version somewhere? wait...
<alecu> mandel, right... and now I can see some other issues in qtnetwork.py
<mandel> alecu, I'm in mumble, shall we chat
<alecu> mandel, let me grab the laptop.
<mandel> alecu, sure
<mandel> dpm, the nice thing is that you can download the song for free..  my friends in madrid are loving it ;)
<dpm> mandel, here's the complementary version - http://caballe.cat/wp/oh-montserrat-la-jenifer-dels-catarres-a-linreves/
<dpm> hm, hoping onto a call now, will have to leave my actual question about u1 for later...
<mandel> dpm, lol
<mandel> alecu, http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qnetworkaccessmanager.html#proxyAuthenticationRequired
<dobey> meh, come on system upgrade; and ups guy
<ralsina> dobey: you remember what was the suggested way to update from O to P?
<dobey> update-manager -d?
<ralsina> dobey: right, thanks
 * ralsina crosses a bunch of fingers
<gatox> ohh i didn't remember that... i'll try to upgrade now
<dobey> slackers
<briancurtin> speaking of being updated, now that i have this precise box setup, is there any wiki or doc for setting up a development environment on linux?
<briancurtin> or, ralsina - should i make this buildout stuff work there as well?
<ralsina> briancurtin: we have a doc for that somewhere in the wiki
 * ralsina goes wiki-hunting
<alecu> mandel, mumble was much better.
<ralsina> briancurtin: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/DeveloperSetup
 * alecu loves when a plan comes together.
<briancurtin> ralsina: ah thanks, was looking on wiki.ubuntu instead
<mandel> alecu, certainly, too many username and passwords around..
<gatox> mandel, can you review this really trivial branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931577/+merge/92863
<gatox> mandel, if you are busy maybe i can bother ralsina :P
<gatox> and this one too (if someone can): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931452
<mandel> gatox, I can
<mandel> gatox, I hate, re-do everything!!! in latin!!!
<gatox> mandel, what did i miss?? what about re-do?
<mandel> gatox, how evil will it be asking why there are no tests when you changed code ;)
<mandel> gatox, the re-do was a bad joke hehe
<gatox> mandel, hey there is a test!
<ralsina> gatox: I have a hard day to do reviews today
<gatox> ralsina, no problem!
<gatox> mandel, ahhh do you mean ubuntu_sso_wizard.py ?
<mandel> gatox, :)
<mandel> gatox, but you are welcome to tell me to frack off, the change is simple enough
<gatox> mandel, ok, review the other branch, i'll  use this branch to enhance the test for that file that are really poor
<mandel> gatox, he, superb :)
<gatox> mandel, naaaa... that file lacks of several tests..... i'll do it in this branch
<mandel> gatox, which one is the other  branch?
<mandel> the MP I mean
<gatox> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931452
<mandel> on it
<dpm> so I've got a folder containing some mp3 files. It's marked as sync'ed on 2 PCs, and I can also see the files on the web. However, on one of the PCs the folder is actually empty, so it seems that the files did not get synchronised. Running 'u1sdtool --waiting' on the PC with the empty folder does not show me any activity. Is there anything I can do to get that PC to download the files from U1?
<dobey> dpm: tried reconnecting?
<dpm> dobey, I've since then restarted the computer a couple of times. I guess that implies reconnecting, but I can try to explicitly reconnect, just a sec...
<dobey> if you had it connected while the computer was off, i'd love to know how ;)
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931452/+merge/93003 looks good, nice use of partial!
<dobey> dpm: you can also try to unsubscribe from it, and then resubscribe
<dobey> i really need to get lunch
<briancurtin> agreed on the good use of partial :)
<dobey> bbiab
<dpm> dobey, how do I subscribe? I guess using the --subscribe-folder=FOLDER_ID option on u1sdtool, but how do I find out the FOLDER_ID?
<mandel> briancurtin, :)
<dobey> dpm: --list-folders; or you can use the control panel to do it :)
<dpm> dobey, ah, I see what you mean. I don't have a subscription for this particular folder, but rather for its top folder. Let me try to unsubscribe and subscribe from the control panel...
<mandel> gatox, +1 on the 931452
<dpm> dobey, yeah, that seemed to sort it, thanks! (or at least I see some download activity now)
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, dobey, briancurtin EOD in Spain, so its rugby time, catch you all tom!
<briancurtin> enjoy
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<nessita> just in time to say bye to mandel (?)
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola
<mandel> nessita, yes, see you tom hehe
<mandel> nessita, short yet intense ;)
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<nessita> hola ralsina! got my sms?
<ralsina> nessita: nope!
<ralsina> nessita: oh, wait, yes!
<nessita> bu
<ralsina> damn silent phone ;-)
<nessita> ah!
<ralsina> Ok, I am going to have a quick lunch before my next mac-head-interview
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> if anyone needs anything, put it here
<gatox> ralsina, mmmm una hamaca paraguaya :P
<ralsina> ponela ahi :-)
<nessita> dobey: hola! have you started with releases?
 * briancurtin lunch + buying flowers
<nessita> dobey: ping?
<dobey> nessita: i was at lunch
<nessita> hola!
<nessita> dobey: I'm starting with tarball releases, was wondering if I shall of protocol as well (no changes)
<dobey> sure
<nessita> dobey: another thing to note is that now u1client must depend on the ussoc gui package. I guess gtk for now, until we can have the -qt in the cd
<dobey> nessita: shouldn't sso depend on a virtual ubuntu-sso-client-gui package or something, which all the gui packages Provides:?
<nessita> dobey: we can do that as well, yes. Since we did not do that in nightlies I was not sure if that was a good solution
<dobey> well we can fix nightlies pretty quickly
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> though u1client keeps failign to build
<dobey> yes, because there is another issue now :)
<dobey> i've been dealing with gwibber stuff all morning
<nessita> dobey: how's that going?
<dobey> well, nearly merged into trunk
<nessita> nice!
<dobey> anyone can help me test a gwibber branch? i need a few tests on 32bit and a few on amd64
<nessita> dobey: test how? running tests?
<dobey> test by branching, building it, and running gwibber-accounts in the tree, and clicking on a few buttons in the UI
<nessita> dobey: I can help you
<dobey> lp:~dobey/gwibber/gtk3-pybits
<dobey> nessita: does ubuntu-sso-client not depend on python-ubuntu-sso-client?
<nessita> it should
<nessita> isn't?
<dobey> nessita: well you added it as a separate build-dep to the client nightlies
<dobey> albeit to the wrong file
<nessita> dobey: wrong file?
<nessita> why?
<dobey> wrong file because control is generated from control.in
<dobey> but you shouldn't need to add it anyway
<nessita> right
<nessita> sorry about the .in, did not know about it
<gatox> need to restaart to finish with the upgrade
 * gatox is in 12.04 now
<nessita> YEY
<gatox> :D
<dobey> nessita: so python-ubuntu-sso-client was at least getting installed on the recipe builder machine. so odd the previous error we got
<nessita> dobey: :-/
<dobey> and it was only on amd64 where the issue happened, so probably a different problem
<dobey> oh, i bet it was the webkit issue
<nessita> dobey: question re: the gui virtual package. Can 2 packages provide the same virtual package? I think we want to allow have the -qt and -gtk packages installed
<nessita> dobey: what webkit issue? ah... I know
<nessita> that were some packages were set to be removed?
<dobey> nessita: yes. see for example the "web-browser" virtual package
 * nessita sees
<dobey> nessita: the amd64 build was broken for a bit, so there were conflicting versions of webkit in the archive, for different parts of it
<nessita> dobey: I don't have a virtual package web-browser
<nessita> but I get the point
<dobey> oh
<dobey> it's "www-browser"
<dobey> or "gnome-www-browser" is another
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: ah, branch branched. What now?
<dobey> nessita: you'll probably need to apt-get build-dep gwibber; and might need to apt-get install valac-0.16 as well
<dobey> nessita: and you'll have to ./autogen.sh && make
<dobey> nessita: then run PYTHONPATH=. bin/gwibber-accounts
<dobey> nessita: when you get to that point, ping me again :)
<nessita> ack!
<dobey> and u1client nightlies building right now
<nessita> nice!
<nessita> dobey: what was it?
<dobey> gir1.2-indicate-0.6 is no more; replaced by gir1.2-indicate-0.7
<nessita> I told you so!!!
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> "there are some issues with some gir" I said :-P
<nessita> dobey: uh?
<nessita>   File "/home/nessita/src/gtk3-pybits/gwibber/microblog/util/keyring.py", line 2, in <module>
<nessita>     from gi.repository import GnomeKeyring, GLib
<nessita> ImportError: cannot import name GnomeKeyring
<dobey> nessita: oh you need to install gir1.2-gnomekeyring-1.0 too probably
 * nessita install
<nessita> s
<nessita> dobey: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.Gwibber.Service was not provided by any .service files
<nessita> I guess I have to install gwibber?
<dobey> nessita: ah, you don't have to.
<nessita> dobey: ok, dialog to add an account opened
<dobey> nessita: you can just run PYTHONPATH=. bin/gwibber-service in another terminal
<nessita> h
<nessita> ah
<dobey> nessita: ok, if you try to add a digg account, then hit cancel, and then hit the [+] icon under the treeview, does it crash? if not, does it crash if you do it a few times?
<dobey> or if you select twitter and click add for it instead
<nessita> dobey: for accounts I have twitter, facebook and identi.ca. What do you mean with "digg" account?
<dobey> nessita: i think you're running the version from the system
<nessita> dobey: let me uninstall it
<dobey> nessita: running from the source tree, you should see all available services, as the plug-ins are in the tree :)
<nessita> dobey: so, I was running the one in the tree, and got an error, will paste
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842124/
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> nessita: are you on 64bit or 32 bit btw?
<nessita> 64bits
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: re-tested purging gwibber and runing the service from another command line
<nessita> same result: only 3 accounts
<nessita> clicking on "add" for twitter shows another screen
<nessita> closing the app will give the attributeerror
<dobey> hrmm, weird
<gatox> people!! EOD for me! see you tomorrow!
<nessita> bye gatox
<gatox> nessita, bye
<nessita> ralsina: you around, to do some release reviews?
<ralsina> anyone needs reviews? I need to look at code instead of talking to people!
<ralsina> nessita: so yes! :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ME!
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.4/+register-merge
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.4/+register-merge
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update-2.99.4/+register-merge
<ralsina> nessita: bad links
<nessita> oh yes
<nessita> ralsina: can you guess them from there? LP is buggy
<ralsina> it's ok, I can guess them
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.4/+merge/93060
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.4/+merge/93061
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update-2.99.4/+merge/93062
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<ralsina> we are in sync today it seems ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes. Can you do ussoc for now? I see some conflicts that shouldn't be there for controlpanel and installer
<ralsina> ok, that one first
<dobey> nessita: i just pushed a change which should fix that attributeerror; can you bzr pull and try again?
<nessita> dobey: sure
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> man i so don't want to do releases
<dobey> nessita: error: can't copy 'bin/proxy-creds-qt': doesn't exist or not a regular file
<nessita> dobey: hum... this is from mandel
<dobey> nessita: looks like setup.py install is broken in sso trunk
<nessita> dobey: I think is a branch that landed today.... ralsina would you know about that?
<nessita> or alecu?
<dobey> nessita: but the client nightlies build now :)
<alecu> or me?
<nessita> dobey: nice!
<dobey> nessita: well i guess it just landed, since sso just failed to build in nightlies :)
<ralsina> alecu: yes you!
<nessita> alecu: seems like ussoc trunk broke with one of the latest mandel s branches
<alecu> nessita, looking
<ralsina> we need to add tests for setup.py I suppose :-/
<alecu> nessita, yes, the bin/proxy-creds-qt is from one of the latest branches
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: we weren't suppose to land branches today unless extremely necessary
<nessita> (nor yesterday)
<dobey> oh maybe nightlies only just got requested
<alecu> nessita, and it's even renamed on a subsequent branch
<nessita> alecu: subsequent branch? and where is it?
<dobey> a *lot* of branches landed yesterday
<nessita> dobey: I know some Criticals from diego and me landed, but were very controlled and small
<dobey> and today
<ralsina> nessita: lots of merges on the proy stuff
<ralsina> proxy*
<dobey> nessita: 2 from mandel landed this morning
<dobey> nessita: and one from gatox an hour ago
<nessita> ralsina: we should have hold off those... until after the release, no? wasn't that the plan for releases?
<ralsina> my fault, I totally dropped the ball on blocking those
<alecu> nessita, I think the subsequent branch is still being developed.
<nessita> dobey: yeap, that one is a Critical
<alecu> nessita, I suggested changing the name of that file to bin/ubuntu-sso-proxy-creds-qt
<ralsina> nessita: but those were needed before FF. I brainfarted :-(
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I will remove that MP for ussoc and build a new stable update
<nessita> without those branches from today
<nessita> they have not been IRL tested in nightlie,s not even for five minutes :-/
<dobey> nessita: tested? they haven't even *built* it seems :)
<nessita> right
<nessita> dobey: I will skip those revnos from udpating stable
<dobey> ok
<nessita> alecu: would you know which branch is the one that added the -qt new executable?
<alecu> nessita, I can find out, sure.
<nessita> f**ck and I need a branch *after* what mandel landed
<dobey> nessita: cherry pick it
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> but cherrypicking breaks all the magic in some scripts I built
<nessita> so, lots of hand work now
<alecu> nessita, the revno where it landed is 871
<alecu> nessita, and it seems that it landed with the definitive name
 * dobey doesn't like magic
<alecu> nessita, so I'm at a loss on why you see the work-in-progress file name
<dobey> but if you do, well "magic works in mysterious ways"
<dobey> ;)
<nessita> alecu: would you know if the "proxy" dialog is already enabled? my questions point to "will users under proxy" start having the proxy (perhaps) popping up?
<alecu> nessita, trunk has bin/ubuntu-sso-proxy-creds-qt
<nessita> alecu: right, so mandel made the rename and *did not change* the setup.py
<nessita>     363           'bin/ubuntu-sso-login-qt',
<nessita>     364           'bin/proxy-creds-qt']),
<alecu> nessita, looking at trunk, no.
<nessita> and that branch was also approved...
<alecu> nessita, it seems that the proxy binary is there, but it's not used yet.
<nessita> alecu: the old name is listed under setup.py to be installed
<alecu> nessita, right, the setup.py has the old name, I see.
<nessita> so, setup.py install fails since the executable bin/proxy-creds-qt no longer exists
<nessita> alecu: if I propose a branch that renames that, would you be confident to release trunk as is to ubuntu?
<nessita> alecu: I want to know your opinion, any data regarding what IRL testing is being made in this front is very important
<alecu> nessita, there was little to none IRL testing of these feature, since it's still in progress
<nessita> alecu: ok, but we're 100% sure that this proxy Qt dialog is not being spawnning in current trunk, right? (from my grep I see that)
<dobey> nessita: and the plan was to land these features after freature freeze?
<dobey> typing fail
<nessita> dobey: the plan was to land this feature by Friday last week, and IRL test yesterday
<nessita> dobey: if we fail to do so, I would have expect to ask for a FFE for this
<dobey> ok
<nessita> so, I can confirm that sso and sso's webclient module work great without having a proxy
<duanedesign> we are getting a lot of Windows 7 users who are getting the error - WARNING - Please don't run the syncdaemon as root.
<nessita> but I'm not sure how they work if the user is indeed behind a proxy
<nessita> not sure if we can perform any worse than before... though crashing or being annoying with popus may be worse than not progressing
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: any thoughts about that last 2 sentences?
<dobey> duanedesign: bug ralsina about that :)
 * ralsina is all for failing noisily in front of proxys
<dobey> can we tell them to contact their admins and tell them to learn how to configure a network properly?
<dobey> "We're sorry, but your network is not configured properly, and requires you to use a proxy." :P
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I'm checking that in the current code.
<ralsina> dobey: "do something about it, we will stay in that corner,sulking"
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<dobey> heh
<alecu> nessita, I've looked at the changes in trunk and I've seen that:
<alecu> 1) the proxy credentials dialog won't be used yet
 * nessita reads carefully
<alecu> 2) there's a small change to allow user:pass@host in the hostname field in the gnome settings, that looks harmless and afaik was tested IRL by mandel
<alecu> that's it.
<nessita> ok
<nessita> then I will propose a branch to fix setup
<nessita> and I'll release tomorrow, after nightlies built and we install them
<nessita> dobey: ping
<nessita> dobey: I pulled your branch, and now I can't run the service, though error looks unrelated:
<ralsina> nessita: +1 and you don't stay late today
<nessita> GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.gwibber.preferences' is not installed
<dobey> nessita: ah, because you uninstalled gwibber
<nessita> dobey: ack, listening to instruccions now
<nessita> do I install it? <perl jam - bugs>do I eat them? become their friend?</perl jam - bugs>
<dobey> lol
<dobey> you spelled it "perl"
<nessita> pearl*
<dobey> nessita: i think GSETTINSG_SCHEMA_DIR=`pwd`/data might do it
<nessita> alecu: did I say thanks? if not, thanks for looking into the details!
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> nopes
<nessita> dobey: will install gwibber-service only... makes sense?
<dobey> nessita: the schemas file is actually in the gwibber package
<nessita> dobey: ok... so, want me to install that?
<dobey> sure
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: would you please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/rename-me-too/+merge/93074
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<nessita> dobey: ok, gwibber installed, running from your branch, still 3 options for accounts
<nessita> dobey: closing the app will not give the attr error
<nessita> dobey: what next? :-)
<dobey> nessita: well can you try to add, then cancel/remove/add/etc an account?
<dobey> it's quite odd that you only see the 3 options though
<nessita> sure
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<ralsina> nessita: I just did a setup.py install, is that enough?
<nessita> dobey: in the console outpout I see the whole "list", but in the UI only those 3
<nessita> ralsina: yes, thanks
<dobey> nessita: weird
<nessita> dobey: clicking on "Authorize" for twitter gives me the browser but the UI resizes (yuck! :-))
<dobey> nessita: oh; because you're running the system gwibber-service probably
<nessita> ah, perhaps
<nessita> dobey: and the twistter site is in spanish... even though my lang is en_US
<nessita> (just FYI)
<dobey> nessita: that's probably twitter trying to be smart and use GeoIP
<nessita> boooo to twitter
<nessita> ok, account added
<nessita> dobey: PM me! :-)
 * nessita is nbidart
<dobey> that's not what i'm trying to test :)
<dobey> also, i can't PM you on twitter anyway
<nessita> why
<nessita> ?
<dobey> because twitter only lets you PM people who you are following, and who are also following you
<nessita> dobey: let me follow you... you're dohbee?
<nessita> that's not your picture, isn't it?
<dobey> i am dohbee
<dobey> why not? you don't think i rest a gun on my shoulder like that?
<nessita> of course you don't!
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> dobey: so, not sure if it's relevant, but I twitted from gwibber and my tweet is not appareanig in the web-twitter
<dobey> i don't know about that
<nessita> ok
<dobey> oh i guess they have to be just following you to DM them
<nessita> ok, account removed
<nessita> dobey: no crashes and no weird outputs
<nessita> anything else?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, you can only DM those who follow you
<dobey> nessita: i think it's a 32bit only thing
<nessita> ack
<dobey> nessita: and you're basically confirming that
<nessita> great! (?)
<nessita> dobey: in other order of things... shall I wait for you on https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/rename-me-too/+merge/93074 ?
<dobey> i don't think so
<nessita> ack
 * nessita approved
<nessita> s
<ralsina> nessita: I am taking a break, but if you propose the stable branches I will look at them late tonight
<nessita> ralsina: ack, will email that
<ralsina> so you have the reviews early tomorrow. Is that ok?
<nessita> yes!
<ralsina> cool
<dobey> ok, it looks like i fixed the gwibber-accounts crashing, and it works well now
<nessita> ok, sso nightlies built OK
<dobey> great
<dobey> ok i think i'll break for a bit and do some releases after dinner, so that i hopefully won't have to do any tomorrow
<dobey> well, not many. guess i'll have to do 1 tomorrow
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> ok, I'm off for today
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
<briancurtin> eod
#ubuntuone 2012-02-15
<psypher246> hey all, I just accidentally deleted eveything in my u1 folder, aaarrrgh, is there an undelete option. got to REDOWNLOAD like 20 GB now :(
<rye> psypher246, hi
<psypher246> rye: hey rye
<rye> psypher246, how many files and from what folder (Ubuntu One or UDF)
<psypher246> u1, music folder
<psypher246> quite a few files, not sure exactly how many
<psypher246> just the whole folder
<psypher246> sorry the ruald folder
<psypher246> inside that is music
<rye> psypher246, were these folders under ~/Ubuntu One/ ?
<psypher246> yes
<rye> good
<rye> psypher246, i am recovering last 10000 removed objects
<psypher246> i have been testing the hash and upload speed and timings of thousands of files and was gonna delete them to try again and went ctrl_a shift delete :/
<psypher246> you can't just do that one folder?
<rye> psypher246, well, we don't have any info about user's content besides top-level UDF folder names for recovery purposes
<rye> psypher246, you should start seing a "Recovered" folder in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<psypher246> ok
<psypher246> so rye, I can see that when you upload a bunch of files it does them in batches of 10, but the problem is that it has to go through the entire list of files and do the makefile process before it starts uploading anything. INstead of just doing a batch of 10 makefiles and then start uploading those while running the next 10 through make file . so for instance uploading 3000 takes about 15 mins before it even starts to upload. Doing the makefile an
<psypher246> d upload in batches of 10 would greatly improve that time
<rye> psypher246, it was my understanding that once MakeFile is processed, the file Upload can be done. Let me check this - it was the whole reason for unleashing the queues, where the meta queue and content queue are processed simultaneously
<mandel> morning !
<psypher246> rye: thanks it's restoring now
<psypher246> rye: really bad download speed though, is the system running slow?
<psypher246> 80KB/s
<psypher246> gonna take a looooooong time :(
 * mandel restarts after upgrade
<rye> psypher246, i am running a set of tests to check this
 * mandel back!
<psypher246> rye: looks like it has just stoppped restoring completely
<rye> psypher246, so far only 448 restored
<psypher246> yes
<psypher246> and it stopped
<rye> psypher246, it is processing currently
<psypher246> precessing as in downloading or about to download cos not a byte coming in
<psypher246> for 80KB to 0
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<TeTeT> hello, I'm running Precise and u1 is not working, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842840/ Any PPA or so to use that works?
<rye> TeTeT, are you running stock precise package? Have you updated from earlier one? Is there any error in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<TeTeT> rye: I've updated from Lucid, where u1 was shaky and often did not sync, here's the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842857/
<rye> TeTeT, could you please check whether there is any 0-byte file in ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/tritcask ?
<rye> looks like bug #825366
<rye> hm, should have been fixed by now
<TeTeT> rye: in tritcask: -rw-rw-r-- 1 spindler spindler    0 Jan 21 20:32 1327174360717002.live.tritcask-v1.data
<rye> TeTeT, before you remove it, what's apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client  ?
<rye> TeTeT, well, you can remove that file and run u1sdtool --start
<TeTeT> rye:  *** 2.99.3-0ubuntu1 0
<TeTeT> rye: ok, started, though the control panel still has an error message on file sync error
<rye> TeTeT, it may be confused by the old error, could you please close ubuntuone-control-panel and killall ubuntuone-control-panel-backend process ?
<TeTeT> rye: there's no backend process running
<rye> TeTeT, ok, when you start control panel, what's the error?
<psypher246> rye: only 2000 items have restored, nothing now for almost an hour, is that restore still running?
<TeTeT> rye: File Sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: )
<rye> TeTeT, does u1sdtool --status work?
<rye> psypher246, it should have restored at least 6000 files by now, re-started the process
<TeTeT> rye: nope, Oops, an error ocurred:
<TeTeT> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:
<rye> TeTeT, could you please re-pastebin the syncdaemon.log ?
<TeTeT> rye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842873/
<psypher246> rye: only 2003 files in the folder, nothign downloading
<rye> TeTeT, i feel that the old lucid files might have been corrupted, the metadata conversion cannot be performed. Could you please shut down u1  by killing ubuntuone-client process and removing ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon and start it again
<TeTeT> rye: should I remove all of .local/share/ubuntuone and see if it restarts? That worked on Lucid before
<rye> TeTeT, if you do not have shares, then yes, that's basically the same I proposed
<TeTeT> rye: awesome, removing sync daemon seems to have worked, got a pop via indicator notifier that some files are being downloaded
<TeTeT> rye: control panel says 'file sync is up-to-date'. you're the man, remind me to buy you a beer when we meet at UDS!
<rye> TeTeT, this also means we need to double-check the possibility of updating from lucid to precise
<TeTeT> rye: u1 was always quite broken for me on lucid, so not sure if you can really update from a non-working state
<rye> psypher246, could you please disconnect ubuntu one for now? The low level restore procedure may be blocked by client changing the metadata on the server side as it downloads
<psypher246> rye: ok it started again
<psypher246> rye: still not blazing fast but it is working
<rye> psypher246, are you sure there were 20Gb in the folder?
<psypher246> pretty sure, about 16GB of music or more
<psypher246> rye: again it just did 3000 files and stuck again, going to disconnect and reconnect
<psypher246> rye: I know this is a special case, but if I was to sync all my files down to a new PC would I be stuck with this issue again? having to stop and start every few thousand files?
<rye> psypher246, could you please disconnect and wait for an hour before reconnecting - the client and recovery are both fighting for the same table records therefore slowing each down
<psypher246> yeah i can see it's not working right now
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> ralsina: ping?
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> nessita, you are the first ar of the day AFAIK
<nessita> hola mandel
<nessita> hum, wierd
<mandel> nessita, yep, usually gatx and ralsina are up early, are you sure is not a holiday or something?
<mandel> nessita, or their systems are dead due to updates :P
<nessita> no, no holiday here :-)
<nessita> perhaps...
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> nessita, there is gatox ^ :)
<nessita> hola gatox!
<nessita> todo bien?
<gatox> yep! jeje
<gatox> what happend?
<nessita> gatox: nada, but I was worried that you were not around
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> I was up early, I did a review at 7:30 :-)
<gatox> nessita, ahhh... sorry...... i was sleepy so decided to start at 9 :(
<ralsina> nessita: working on u1cp's stable branch review now
<nessita> ralsina: hola! please and thanks
<ralsina> nessita: tried to do them last night, but was so tired I was getting crosseyed
<nessita> crosseyed is not good
<ralsina> nessita: indeed, I was reading everything twice, once with each eye!
<ralsina> nessita: if we get this merged and built by our noon, we can get elopio to do QA on it. Today is windows QA day and there is no windows release, so he's free
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<ralsina> hola gatox
<nessita> ralsina: I will certainly try to have this ready asap, and put into my personal PPA
<ralsina> nessita: awesome
<gatox> mandel, i tempted to say that you are just an unlucky guy jejej 12.04 is working AWESOME for me!! it fix a lot of problem that i have with 11.10 :D
<mandel> nessita, ralsina, alecu, gatox: I'm nearly done with the implementation of proxy support on the webclient both libsoupd and qtnetwork so can you book some time for an 'interesting' review? the more eyes the better since there are a number of diff paths for the 407 to appear :(
<ralsina> mandel: I am pretty booked today. I'll try to save some space for it but it's going to be late today
<mandel> ralsina, no problem I prefer it to be late and right :)
<mandel> gatox, so far so good to be hones :)
<gatox> mandel, count me in
<gatox> (for the review)
<nessita> mandel: my top priority is to do releases today. But ceratinly I will review it after that. One thing to note and that we need to start doing FFe for every branch that lands a new feature (or a piece of a new feature)...
<mandel> nessita, ok, shall I speak with josh about this one?
<nessita> mandel: perhaps you should first talk to alecu and gather the whole list of bugs that needs a FFe
<mandel> nessita, ok!
<nessita> mandel: so josh can do the procedure in bunch
<mandel> makes sense
<mandel> ralsina, ha, I'm hitting a bunch of bugs in qt: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-16728
<mandel> ralsina, I should stop writing evil tests..
<ralsina> mandel: yes, don't try so hard ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: probably too aggressive caching
<mandel> ralsina, indeed..
<psypher246> rye: how do i get the client to stay disconnected
<psypher246> keeps reconnecting even when i say quit and stillno files downloading
<rye> psypher246, u1sdtool --disconnect
<psypher246> yeah thats what i'm doimng
<psypher246> will try again and get back to you in an hour
<ralsina> nessita: all branches have my +1 now
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! though tarmac is not working yet
<ralsina> nessita: I know
<ralsina> nessita: that's some bad timing right there
<nessita> yeap
<mandel> facepalm: u1trial --help-reactors >> Need to get list of reactors and print them here.
<alecu> hello!
 * alecu just broke a glass mug; not the first glass thing he breaks this week
<gatox> alecu, hi
<facundobatista> Hola alecu
<mandel> alecu, hello, and bye, time for my lunch :)
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> oi
<nessita> hola dobey
<dobey> hola nessita
<nessita> dobey: so, tarmac is not landing branches since canonistack is on maintenance. Shall we land stable-3-0 updates by hand?
<dobey> oh, is it?
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: so, any verdict?
<dobey> nessita: i'm looking for the e-mail about it
<nessita> ralsina: 1-1. Can we move it to tomorrow after standup?
<nessita> after weekly meeting I menat
<nessita> meant*
<ralsina> nessita: yes,please
<dobey> alecu: just watch out for glass houses.
<nessita> dobey: so, should I restart protocol release work? (I'm confused now :-))
<dobey> nessita: no
<nessita> dobey: ok then
<dobey> i think ralsina's computer just keeps getting slower
<nessita> dobey: ralsina's? how can you tell?
<dobey> nessita: look at his twits. :)
<nessita> heh
<nessita> ralsina: shutdown the torrents!
<dobey> ralsina: is your computer in heavy swap?
<ralsina> nope, it's working just fine
<ralsina> Everything downloaded yesterday,it's dpkg that's being ungodly slow
<ralsina> Ihave a load of 3.2 but it's quadcore, and the main user is dpkg anyway
<ralsina> I have 1.5 GB free RAM
<ralsina> So, it's just weird
 * mandel back
<nessita> ne
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> gatox, mandel, alecu, dobey?
<dobey> meh
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> yey! let's
<nessita> DONE: proposed stable-3-0 updates branches, reviewed last ussoc's Critical from gatox, fixed ussoc nightlies broken by mandel (see bug #932328)
<nessita> TODO: releases!
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes (well, a little, tarmac is not landing stable-3-0 branches)
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: have everything in place to fix bug #851810 (need to talk with nessita after the meeting about it)
<briancurtin> TODO: test test test
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<mandel> nessita, what did I brake?
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, interviews, mgmt call TODO: interviews, help around, administrivvia
<nessita> mandel: see the bug report
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no, next dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: gwibber, some releases
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases, patchaes, packaging changes, twisted docs, music store call
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<mandel> bug 932328
<dobey> gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox>     Improve and add more tests in the branch for the Issue #931452, working in SSO UI Style.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox>     Keep working in the UI Style and review some Control Panel branches.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox>     No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Implemented changes in the libsoup and qtnetwork webclient implementations so that the server auth and the proxy auth are not mixed.
<mandel> TODO: Add extra tests regarding the spawn of the creds dialog. Propose last MP about this work. Talk with josh about FF exceptions. SSL dialog before UI freeze.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: helped mandel with some debugging, and worked on bug #929207
<alecu> TODO: finish tunnel branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> EOM?
<mandel> ubuntulog, are you there?
<nessita> comment!
<mandel> is ubuntulog dead?
<gatox> it seems
<nessita> all: please remember that when doing releases on a Tuesday, trunk is frozen on the Friday before that. Please do not land branches unless extremely necessary and well tested (for build, install and functioning)
<mandel> nessita, oh, stupid me, I renamed the file and forgot to update the setup.py.. sorry
<nessita> the freeze is "soft", in the sense that there is nothing preventing branches from being landed. We need to not make them land ourselves.
<nessita> so, every UI branch that needs to go in for UI Freeze should land by Friday EOD
<nessita> if you will not make it to that date, please start discussing a UIFe with me and ralsina
<nessita> any more comments?
<nessita> ping! :-)
<ralsina> comment: joshua is not around today, so let's get all the known FFe in order for tomorrow?
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ok, eom I guess
<alecu> genial
<briancurtin> nessita: do you have a few minutes to talk about bug 851810?
<nessita> briancurtin: of course!
<nessita> briancurtin: wanna mumble or wanna irc?
<briancurtin> nessita: I'll get on mumble
<nessita> ack
 * nessita too
 * gatox lunch
<psypher246> rye: hi rye, it's been a couple of hours now and nothing has continued recovering
<psypher246> still only 5000 files
<nessita> dobey: seems like tarmac is still down :-/
<nessita> we need to get this releases going... so I will start merging by hand
<ralsina> I have family visiting so I will take a slightly longer lunch today. See you people in about 90 minutes.
<mandel> alecu, I was going to do the point-2-point test when gnome-control-center decided to stop working :(
<mandel> ** WARNING **: handle_property_changed: failed to update property 'active-connections' of object type NMClient.
<mandel> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
 * mandel reboots to try and fix issues
<nessita> buu, Fibertel stoppped working
<alecu> mandel, you've tried with "u1sdtool -c" instead, right?
<mandel> alecu, I was trying to change the proxy settings of the system not configuring u1
<alecu> mandel, ohhhh, right.
<alecu> mandel, try changing them manually with dconf-editor or gconf-editor
<dobey> alright, i will go get some lunch now. bbiab
<rye> psypher246, i am afraid I am unable to restore files at this point; However, if you put the files that have the same checksum as the ones that were already uploaded they will be put to online storage w/o reuploading
 * mandel reboots 
<mandel> ralsina, ping!
<mandel> alecu, can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/93248
<mandel> gatox, nessita, briancurtin, ralsina can I have some eyes for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/93248
<briancurtin> mandel: yes sir
<mandel> briancurtin, thx!
<gatox> mandel, i'll review it in a few minutes
<alecu> mandel, looking
<nessita> lunchtime crowd!
<briancurtin> mandel: i dont know the significance of this, but... https://pastebin.canonical.com/60279/
<mandel> briancurtin, that looks like is  from windows, is that correct? is it when running the tests from my branch?
<briancurtin> yep, should have specified. running your branch on windows
<mandel> briancurtin, looks like there is a dirty reactor left there with a selectable..
<mandel> briancurtin, that usually means that the there is a connection between the client and the server by the time we do the teardown, is reported as an error because having that does not guarantee that the next tests are ran in a 'deterministic' manner
<mandel> briancurtin, can you put that in the merge comment and I'll take a look carefully.. looks like a cleanup or teardown is not working
<briancurtin> mandel: commented
<mandel> briancurtin, thx!
<mandel> ok, EOD in spain, please fill free to be as horrible as possible in that review.. I've been long trying to get that to work and I'm just happy it works (AKA I see nothing wrong with my baby!!!)
<gatox> mandel, can i say: "i don't like your face" in the review?
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, yes you can, but in a professional way!
<mandel> ;)
<gatox> jejeje ok..... "i don't like your professionall face"
<gatox> jejee
<gatox> that was the most horrible thing i could think off :P
<gatox> reviewing now..... seriously
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mandel> gatox, hehe ok, see you later!
<mandel> gatox, oh, and I saw that the control panel is working using qt on ubuntu, congrats!
<gatox> mandel, that thanks to nessita :P
<mandel> gatox, only thing is the qss, are we using that?
<gatox> mandel, i'm with the styling of sso now.... i think cp is going to be next victim
<dobey> ok
<dobey> am back
<mandel> gatox, superb! remember if would be nice to be able to sue the style of the theme.. and with that evil bombshell I'll go and walk the dog :)
 * mandel EOD
<gatox> jeje
<popey> where do I file bugs in the iOS U1 files app?
<dobey> popey: lp:ubuntuone-ios-files
<popey> thanks
<nessita> dobey: have a couple of mins for a packaging question?
<dobey> nessita: what's up?
<nessita> in debian/control, for a source package, what's the difference between using  python (>= 2.6.6-3~), as a Build-Depends vs adding the XS-Python-Version: >= 2.6 field?
<nessita> dobey: in nightlies we have the latter, and in the ubuntu control file we have the former
<dobey> nessita: the X-Python-Version stuff is deprecated, and not necessary with dh_python2
<dobey> nessita: some of the nightlies are still using python-support, becasue the nightlies are a bit more complicated
<nessita> dobey: ah, hum. From http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/python-policy/ch-module_packages.html I read that only the XB-Python-Version in binary packages is deprecated
<nessita> am I missing something from that doc?
<dobey> nessita: http://wiki.debian.org/Python/PythonSupportToDHPython2
<nessita> will read, thanks!
<dobey> ughm
<dobey> is sshd not running for anyone else on precise?
<dobey> oh i guess it is running, but can't connect to it
<ralsina> dobey: I'll get back to you on that in 1 day, 7 hours ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: oh the time went down; i guess you freed up some swap :)
<briancurtin> dobey: i also couldn't connect
<briancurtin> (but im not confident that i set everything up correctly, so i havent investigated yet)
<briancurtin> it seemed "right" though
<dobey> briancurtin: well it was working on this machine before; and now it fails :)
<ralsina> dobey: I never was below 1.3GB free. But ye, at least now it's going in the right direction :-)
<dobey> oh now it works
<dobey> wtf
<nessita> dobey: I'm trying to understand when a package must us cdbs. I've found several links in the web, but some of those are confusing me more than I'm understanding *when* using it (in the context of debian packages for "pure" python upstream codes). Would you recommend some particular reading?
<nessita> dobey: I see in the ubuntu packages that controlpanel uses cdbs but ussoc does not
<nessita> and that puzzles me :-/
<dobey> cp does?
<dobey> nessita: btw, also please add your ubuntu e-mail address to your lp account :)
<dobey> nessita: so, the preference is to use pure dh. u1cp probably just hasn't been converted, and sso was.
<dobey> nessita: so i try to only use cdbs when i have to (in nightlies for our projects that use autotools)
<dobey> though i haven't gone through and converted everything on both sides to pure dh, that can be pure dh
<dobey> nessita: now is probably a good time to convert u1cp to pure dh
<nessita> dobey: will try then :-). Any priori advice to do so?
<nessita> dobey: regarding the ubuntu address, I'm, getting
<nessita> The email address 'natalia.bidart@ubuntu.com' is already registered to Natalia Bidart. If you think that is a duplicated account, you can merge it into your account.
<dobey> nessita: it's simple enough. read the debian wiki link i pasted before, and bug me if you have a question i guess
<nessita> ack
<dobey> nessita: and i can review the changes before you push to ubuntu if you want
<nessita> dobey: yeah, that would be great
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, looks like something auto-created a dummy account. i guess you'll have to ask it to be merged into your account
 * dobey wonders what the other account id is
<nessita> right
<nessita> natalia-bidart
<nessita> which I don't recall creating
<nessita> done
<nessita> (merge done)
<dobey> nessita: ah. go to https://launchpad.net/~natalia-bidart and click on "Are you Natalia Bidart?"
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> dobey: thanks ;-)
<dobey> you were faster than i :)
<nessita> heh
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-from-trunk/+merge/93281
<nessita> looking
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<nessita> dobey: you did not merge the last branch from guillo where the Makefile conditionally uses gi?
<dobey> nessita: no. it was after the freeze (and i think it's incorrect, and haven't had time to deal with it yet)
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> dobey: I uploaded the ussoc package to my ppa to test it in a vm before uploading to ubuntu. Would you check the changelog here https://launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/+archive/testing/+packages and tell me if it's correct? my concern is regarding how much details I should provide about the new binary packages
<nessita> (when you have some time)
<nessita> dobey: and approved
<dobey> nessita: i guess it might be a bit much in the way of info, but otherwise pretty much ok. i would change "test suites" to "test suite" though.
<dobey> nessita: and "as a separated process" should just be "as a separate process"
<nessita> dobey: ack to the grammar fixes. What do you mean with "it might be a bit much in the way of info" (I'm not sure how to translate that properly in my head)
<dobey> nessita: i mean it seems a bit verbose to me, but it's not horrible, and nobody should complain that it's too much or too little information
<nessita> ah, perfect
<nessita> thanks!!!
<dobey> sigh; i don't want to go to the mall to get pretzels :-/
<nessita> Qt should be spellec Qt or QT?
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<briancurtin> i'm not ralsina but the project logo is Qt
<nessita> briancurtin: :-) thanks!
<ralsina> Qt
<ralsina> QT is quicktime
<nessita> ack, thanks
<nessita> dobey: so, I just notice that we need a man page for the -qt controlpanel. If my "upstream" release did not include that... I need to make a patch at packaging level?
<dobey> nessita: it's not necessary
<nessita> dobey: wouldn't I get a lintian warning on that?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> so I guess I can ignore it?
<nessita> (from what you're saying :-))
<dobey> briancurtin: it's pronounced Q(ui)t though
 * nessita files bug to have the -qt man page
<dobey> nessita: are the -qt and -gtk things being installed to /usr/bin/ instead of /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client?
<nessita> dobey: I was referring to controlpanel, not sso. For sso we have no man pages, and yes no lintian warning since those are in /usr/lib/ussoc, yes
<dobey> nessita: file a bug instead to move them to the libdir instead of bindir
<dobey> oh
<dobey> for control panel, eh
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> man pages for gui applications is a silly idea
<dobey> i would just ignore the warning
<ralsina> we could do quickie man pages based on --help just for completeness and fulfilling policy
<nessita> dobey: you sure I will not get scream at by ignoring that? :-D
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, but I can file the bug and provide it in the next release, right now I already released upstream code
<dobey> nessita: if it were debian upstream probably; in ubuntu, probably not
<nessita> dobey: well, in any case I have logs, and we both will go down :-P
<dobey> if anything, --help should open the documentation in yelp or something
<dobey> since we have so much documentation for everything
<nessita> crap!!! ussoc is broken in nightlies! /me debugs
<dobey> broken how?
<nessita> dobey: feature freeze is 21 UTC today or tomorrow?
<nessita> dobey: I'm still debugging
<dobey> tomorrow
<nessita> hum, running from trunk I don't get the error
<dobey> oh the code is broken, not the building/packaging of nightlies
<ralsina> nessita: yes, this is a lower than low priority thing
<nessita> dobey: well, I can't reproduce the error on trunk nor on stable-3-0
<dobey> nessita: or sso is broken in a precise vm from your ppa test build?
<ralsina> in debian you would get thrown in the street like a dog ;-)
<nessita> dobey: so, sso is broken in my vm from my ppa install. So I went to try sso from nightlies in my box, and same error
<nessita> dobey: so I ran the service from trunk, no error. Ran the service from stable-3-0, no error.
<nessita> will keep debugging (and cursing f*****ck)
<ralsina> nessita: weird
<dobey> nessita: what is the error?
<nessita> dobey: AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'endswith'
<dobey> oh lovely, a string being none instead; where at exactly?
<nessita> dobey: well, that's what I'm debugging, since we have some decorator trapping any error, and printing the trace, but somehow the info is not accurate
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> and i definitely don't want to go to the mall at this hour
<ralsina> fracking upgrade is making everything crash in turns. First this, then that, then this doesn't start, then that ... grmbl
<dobey> haha
<nessita> ok, found the bug
<nessita> dobey: so, I need to make anothe tarball for 2.99.4.1?
<nessita> (once everything is landed and all)
<dobey> nessita: let's review it for trunk, and you can ship it as a patch to ubuntu in 2.99.4
<dobey> nessita: since i presume you've not uploaded it yet i hope?
<nessita> dobey: no no no
<nessita> I did not upload, was testing on my vm from my PPA
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: why is it better to patch instead of doing another release?
<dobey> nessita: patch is less work
<nessita> dobey: but next release we have to remember to remove it, right?
<dobey> nessita: well if you don't remove it, it will probably fail to build, since the patch shouldn't apply
<nessita> ack
<dobey> although, with the way patches work now, it may not be that obvious
<dobey> but the existence of debian/patches should be pretty obvious
<dobey> lamalex: having fun?
<lamalex> no
<dobey> heh
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: can you please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/find-me-bin-dir/+register-merge
<nessita> oh no bad link
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/find-me-bin-dir/+merge/93291/
<dobey> hehe
<dobey> yay lp bugs
<dobey> nessita: does that fix it, or just make it fail in a different way?
<nessita> dobey: no, it fixes it
<nessita> dobey: it was a very dumb error (but only happens when running from the system installation)
<dobey> what was happeneing exactly?
<nessita> dobey: if you see the bug report, we were logging:
<nessita> 2012-02-15 16:54:25,991:991.570949554 - ubuntu_sso.utils - ERROR - _get_dir: can not build a valid path. Giving up. __file__ is '/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/utils/__init__.pyc', constants module not available.
<nessita> dobey: basically, when calculating a path, I was failing to actually import the ubuntu_sso.constants module
<nessita> and the tests were not catching that since I need to inject the module in sys.modules for the test
<dobey> ok, so the assert change fails in a different way, and the change to __init__ should amke it not fail?
<nessita> dobey: actually, the assert change is not related, I added that to be more robust there (but is unrelated). Will revert that.
<dobey> hmm, ok
<nessita> and I can also add an assert at the end of get_bin_dir, to be more explicit
<dobey> nessita: why are you doing sys.modules.get() there exactly, instead of __import__() or just importing the thing you need?
<nessita> dobey: constants.py is built at installation time
<nessita> so is not present as such in the source tree
<nessita> I may use __import__ as well... not sure which one is cleaner though
<nessita> dobey: do you have any preference?
<dobey> i prefer to not use distutils/setuptools/whatever :)
<dobey> nessita: it's probably good enough for now, considering why it's that way
<nessita> dobey: changes to add an assertion for those calculated dirs to not be None added (and tests updated accordingly)
<nessita> ralsina: can you do a quick review?
<dobey> nessita: i did a +1 already
<ralsina> nessita: now that I can switch windows,sure!
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/find-me-bin-dir/+merge/93291/
<ralsina> nessita: will do a quick code review since my notebook is a mess right now
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<ralsina> nessita: and global approve
<dobey> i miss tarmac :(
<nessita> great
<nessita> oh me too
<nessita> dobey: can you run tarmac for this branch or shall I push it?
<dobey> nessita: just let it sit for now i think. and make a diff for the 2.99.4 package
<nessita> yeah, done that
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> twisted 12.0 was released it seems
<dobey> but alas, it is not yet in debian
<ralsina> dobey: after the grief of 11.0 I really hope it doesn't get into 12.04
<dobey> ralsina: why?
<dobey> and you mean 11.1
<ralsina> dobey: because it took months to work out all the new kinks?
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> there was one problem, and it didn't take months to fix it
<ralsina> dobey: if you mean the GI/Twisted thing, it took more than 3 months :-)
<ralsina> Since we discussed it in november and got fixed in Februrary
<dobey> well
<dobey> it didn't get started in november
<ralsina> dobey: there is more than one way to measure these things :-)
<nessita> dobey: I saw the twisted released, but when I read the changelog there was no entry about the gi reactor... any idea why?
<dobey> yeah, the correct way, and all the wrong ways :)
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha
<dobey> nessita: i don't know, i didn't read the changelog
<ralsina> dobey: "time it was broken" is my personal favourite
<dobey> nessita: hrmm; seems it is not included in twisted 12.0
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> nessita: oh well
<gatox> people! EOD here! see you tomorrow!
<ralsina> bye gatox
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<dobey> nessita: guess i get to propose a patch
<dobey> meh, i am feeling some hunger
<nessita> dobey: so, we can finish the uploads tomorrow, right? I wanna test the packages a bit more before uploading
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i want to get a patched twisted in as well
<dobey> which is i guess the next upload i need to work on
<nessita> well, so far ussoc installed from my ppa works pretty well. Only found one bug and will be fixed as a bug, I guess
<dobey> and then ubuntuone-client
<dobey> and i think that will make me 'done' with things i need to have uploaded for feature freeze
<nessita> dobey: so, ussoc works pretty well in my vm, shall I upload now?
<nessita> i just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/933081 but we will not be fixing today nor tomorrow (but next week)
<dobey> with the patch? sure
<nessita> yes, with the patch of course
<ralsina> nessita: nobody clicks on that ;-)
<nessita> dobey: if you still have time today (otherwise, tomorrow), would you review the removal of cdbs in https://launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/+archive/testing/+packages
<nessita> there you can see the changes I made to debian/
<dobey> nessita: can you push the bzr branch somewehre and point me to that instaed? it's easier to review it looking at the branch :)
<nessita> ralsina: I have the PPA ready to test sso and controlpanel....
<nessita> dobey: sure, already pushed to lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu/precise/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-2.99.4
<nessita> ralsina: if you want, or if you want to point someone to it, is ppa:nataliabidart/testing
<ralsina> nessita: I will test it ASAP (after the endless upgrade ends)
<nessita> ralsina: you have nightlies enabled?
<ralsina> nessita: not right now
<nessita> great!
<nessita> since that ppa will not override versioning from nightlies
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: ok, will hold the upload of ussoc until tomorrow morning
<nessita> so I can have your feedback
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I will email
<nessita> great
<nessita> ok, will have some merienda and then pilates time
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
<ralsina> bye!
<nessita> FYI, controlpanel also looks good on my ppa, so good news! /me leaves happy
<nessita> now yes, bye!
<dobey> ok, i need to get some sort of fuel, and get away from the computer for a while
<dobey> later all
<briancurtin> im about to do the same, need a walk and a cup of coffee. take it easy
<briancurtin> mmm coffee
<alecu> after fighting the whole evening with integration/unit tests including Qt and squid, me declares a Pyrrhic victory and an EOD
<alecu> see you tomorrow guys and gals!
<StepNjump> Hi can someone help me here? I have two computers and when I update a folder on my desktop on computer 1, it updates on computer 2 but when I make changes on computer 2, it doesn't update computer 1, why?
#ubuntuone 2012-02-16
<psypher246> rye: hi rye, are you there?
<rye> psypher246, hi, yes
<psypher246> hey rye, how are you?
<rye> psypher246, well, it is still morning over here but doing fine, thanks, you? were you able to get the backup of the files that you deleted from Ubuntu One folder?
<psypher246> rye: where in the world are you? No my files have still stopped after 5000, nothign since then
<rye> psypher246, and did you receive my message from yesterday? The one that stated that if you put the files back into Ubuntu One folder then if they are identical, they will not be reuploaded but will appear immediately after MakeFile processing/
<rye> ?
<psypher246> rye: no i didn't get that one
<psypher246> I would have to restore my data from another cloud provider anyway
<psypher246> rye: ok i have started my restore from crashplan
<psypher246> rye: really good speed they have, is there any plans on improving U1 download speed?
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<mandel> morning !
<facundobatista> Hola mandel
<mandel> facundobatista, buenas!
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, can you help me with something
<gatox> mandel, of course (if i can :P)
<mandel> gatox, should be very small.. I have problems doing the point 2 point tests of the creds dialog
<mandel> gatox, in the setup.py of the sso project we copy the bins to /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> gatox, and therefore the bin is not present in my path, is that correct?
<gatox> let me check
<gatox> mandel, mmmm i'm not following.... i did a setup.py install from trunk to my machine the other day, and the result went to that folder, yes
<mandel> gatox, ok, are the bin files in your path
<gatox> nop
<mandel> that is can you execute ubuntu-sso-login-qt
<gatox> nop
<mandel> gatox, meh.. so how is spawn_process suppose to find them?
<gatox> is not in the path
<gatox> mandel, hmmmm good question
<mandel> gatox, I suppose I can find the full path
<gatox> mandel, yes..... you are always going to know (or suppose to know) where they are in linux and windows
<mandel> gatox, but that seems ugly..
<gatox> mandel, agree
<gatox> mandel, but what choices do you have??.... i assume in windows was going to be even more difficult
<gatox> to add it to the path
<mandel> gatox, well, adding to the path is easy in the setup.py
<mandel> but I'll work using the get_data_file call
<mandel> gatox, should get_data_file return the correct path? as in get_data_path('my-creds-bin')
<mandel> I get an error..
<gatox> mandel, which error?
<mandel> gatox, File "/usr/lib/python2.7/posixpath.py", line 68, in join
<mandel>     elif path == '' or path.endswith('/'):
<mandel> exceptions.AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'endswith'
<gatox> mandel, maybe i'm wrong, but it seems the method is trying to do some folder operation with the string, and doesn't have the separator char
<gatox> maybe not with your string, but with something inside
<gatox> i've seen errors that like before in other project
<mandel> gatox, hm.. I'll try to find what is going on..
<mandel> gatox, to set debugging for control panel is U1DEBUG, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<gatox> mandel, i'm pretty sure that any of the past that this function is checking is trying to determine at somme point if that string is a folder or something, and the python lib that does that using the string try to check to some info in the string for example ending with '/' and can't find that char that was expected
<mandel> gatox, pdb for the rescue :)
<mandel> gatox, although with the stupid qtreactor is a huge pain in the ass
<gatox> ah osrry..... i didn't see the nonetype :P
<mandel> gatox, sys.modules.get('ubuntu_sso.constants')
<mandel> that returns none
<alecu> hola!
<gatox> the idea is the same..... python lib try to check if the string has folder-shape.... but in this case is none
<gatox> alecu, hi
<alecu> good morning, #ubuntuone!
<alecu> morning gatox, mandel.
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> gatox, so, we are using sys.modules that just checks if the module has been loaded in this instance of the interpreter, which seems to be wrong
<gatox> mandel, yes, returning None here too
<alecu> mandel, I saw your branch had two reviews... but let me give it another anyway.
<mandel> gatox, it should be using __import__, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes please, I prefer to have 3
<mandel> gatox, alecu so, I see that get_bin_dir and get_data_dir won't work in ubuntu_sso.constants have not been loaded somewhere already
<mandel> that seems to be a bug, since we won't find the paths
<gatox> mandel, yep, it seems better (or at least working) with __import__
<gatox> brb!
<mandel> nessita, may I pick your brain?
<nessita> hello everyone!
<nessita> mandel: sure
<mandel> nessita, so, I've been doing a point to point test for the creds dialog and I'm noticed that the bin file is placed in /usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client or /usr/local/lib/ubuntu-sso-client (if you use the setup.py and not the .deb)
<nessita> yes, that is on purpose
<mandel> nessita, that is not in the path, which means that spawn_process won't find it, right?
<nessita> mandel: did you take a look to how we're using spwan_process in credentials.py?
<mandel> nessita, so, I was using get_bin_dir form utils to pass the full path
<mandel> nessita, no, I did not look at it, let me see
<nessita> right, that's correct
<nessita> credentials.py uses get_bin_dir
<mandel> nessita, ok, the problem I was getting with get_bind_dir is that I don't import ubuntu_sso.constants anywhere, which  means that sys.modules doesn't have it and there fore I get an attribute not found
<mandel> nessita, all this installing sso via setup.py
<nessita> mandel: that's fixed since yesterday, was a bug
<mandel> nessita, oh, so I need to merge trunk :)
<nessita> the problem is that tarmac may not be landing branches
<nessita> let me check
<mandel> nessita, ah.. ok
<nessita> mandel: you can merge against this one https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/find-me-bin-dir
<nessita> ralsina: hola! you around?
<mandel> nessita, ok, will do
<mandel> nessita, hm.. then I'll block the merge 'til that is approve.. but will be good enough for my tests :)
<nessita> mandel: yes, please depend your merge proposal on that branch
<mandel> nessita, we are never going to support a local installation then?
<nessita> mandel: what do you mean?
<ralsina> nessita: hello!
<ralsina> nessita: I finally managed to IRL the packages, they seem to work!
<ralsina> nessita: I finished the upgrade like 20 minutes ago
<nessita> ralsina: oh uh
<nessita> mandel: I'm asking since from my definition of local installation, we support it. But perhaps you mean other thing?
<mandel> nessita, I mean in /user/local/lib
<nessita> mandel: we support that
<nessita> mandel: the BIND_DIR constant is built at installation time, you can check that constants.py.in file
<mandel> nessita, hmm weird.. let me check
<mandel> >>> from ubuntu_sso import constants
<mandel> >>> constants.__file__
<mandel> '/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso/constants.pyc'
<mandel> >>> constants.BIN_DIR
<mandel> '/usr/lib/ubuntu-sso-client'
<mandel> >>>
<mandel> nessita, ^
<nessita> mandel: how did you install?
<mandel> nessita, sudo python setup.py install
<nessita> (in other order of things, I highly discourage having local installs of our projects, is misleading when testing and very easy to mix installations)
<nessita> mandel: weird, at install time we replace lib_dir with what disutils tells us to
<nessita> mandel: if you do: python  setup.py install --prefix=/tmp/foo, it works
<mandel> nessita, let me check
<mandel> nessita, it does
<nessita> yes, I tested that several times, but never tested what you did... perhaps is a bug in distutils
<mandel> nessita, could be, I don't think is a problem at all with our code
<gatox_brb> back
<mandel> I'm off to lunch, catch you in 30/45 min
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, are you able to run sso-qt in linux from trunk and get the captcha image?? it's failing here since yesterday (retrieving the captcha)
<nessita> gatox: is working just fine here, used it heavily yesterday, and today
<nessita> gatox: the GTk sso, no?
<nessita> gatox: perhaps the Qt UI has a bug regarding captcha generation?
<gatox> nessita, is working in gtk..... i don't understand why is failing in qt from trunk
<nessita> gatox: BUG! :-)
<gatox> nessita, but you said that is working for you
<nessita> in Gtk
<gatox> aHHHHHHH
<nessita> (09:55:09 AM) nessita: gatox: the GTk sso, no?
 * gatox debuggging mode ON
<pmatulis> running oneric and i do not have the 'ubuntu one' option in the Synchronization tab under Presferences.  normal?
<nessita> ralsina: puedo setear una ventana en QT para que se abra centrada en la pantalla?
<nessita> oops
<nessita> spanish invasion
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but the WM may not let you
<nessita> ralsina: is ok... how can I try?
<ralsina> nessita: you can use move() to put it anywhere, and there is a way to find the screen size, let me find it for you
<ralsina> nessita: QDesktopWidget has the info about the screen: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qdesktopwidget.html
<ralsina> nessita: can't say I have *done* it though :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ack, thanks
<gatox> ralsina, i've done that
<gatox> nessita, let me show you the code
<nessita> I was hoping to use something like in GTk, where you say: window.set_position(Gtk.POS_CENTER)
<ralsina> nessita: not that I know of, sorry
<ralsina> nessita: not too hard: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/wiki/Center_a_Window_on_the_Screen
<nessita> right
<ralsina> nessita: I would never had thought of that way to do it to be honest :-)
<ralsina> gatox: look at that solution   ^
<gatox> ralsina, cuack.... i was used to the one calculating the coords :P
<ralsina> gatox: yes, me too! It's what alignedRect does anyway, but hey, it's neat :-)
<alecu> mandel, ping
<alecu> mandel, needsfixing on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/93248
<alecu> mandel, please let me know if you need to discuss it, because I found some deep logic issues.
<nessita> dobey: when you're around, let me know if you had any chance to review my controlpanel packaging branch
<nessita> I will start uploading the ussoc packaging branch
<dobey> nessita: the switch to plain dh looks fine
<nessita> dobey: awesome, thanks!
<dobey> ugh, hungry. :-/
<gatox> briancurtin, nessita this branch needs yours re-review :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931452/+merge/93003
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<briancurtin> gatox: will do
<gatox> thanks
<mandel> alecu, ok
<mandel> alecu, I understand the comments regarding libsoup, is not terribly hard, I simply did not know that we should pause the message
<mandel> alecu, I do prefer to use is not None, I find it more explicit
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, I found an interesting thins with the runner package.. in sso the twisted.internet.reactor is in sys.modules yet is not running, so the if, elif finds that twisted is there and does not use the glib spawn_process
<mandel> nessita, can you corroborate this? I might be wrong
<nessita> mandel: hum, sorry, it may be the heat, but I could not parse you
<nessita> mandel: when running the tests, only the twisted runner is used
<nessita> mandel: when running IRL, on linux, either the glib or the qt will be used, never the twisted one
<nessita> mandel: is that what you were asking?
<Chipaca> ralsina: I'd need to mumble with you, nessita, diego and mandel, and lisette, in a few
<mandel> nessita, well, I'm seeing when using runner in my branch that 'twisted.internet.reactor' is in sys.modules (maybe some package is pulling it
<mandel> Chipaca, sure, when is a few since we have the weekly mumble in 16 mins more or less
<nessita> Chipaca: we have the weekly call in 16 minutes... perhaps before or after that?
<nessita> mandel: is that from tests? windows?
<Chipaca> right now would probably be ideal
<mandel> nessita, linux
<Chipaca> lisettte: can you do now now?
<Chipaca> and is diego around?
<nessita> Chipaca: should be
<lisettte> Chipaca: yes
<nessita> mandel: what branch?
<mandel> nessita, let me push the latests version for you
<mandel> nessita, I'd love to get somet help from you in this matter :)
<ralsina> Chipaca: happy to
<ralsina> Chipaca: mumble is rejecting my password
<dobey> oh weather indicator
<Chipaca> ralsina: quit and retry
<Chipaca> ralsina: it lies
<gatox> Chipaca, here!
<Chipaca> gatox: hiya
<Chipaca> gatox: mumblez?
<dobey> how you consistently fail to be indicative
<dobey> whoot.
<dobey> hrmm, i guess i should test that the progress bar actually works now
<alecu> meeting time!
 * alecu fetches the laptop
<mandel> dobey, I guess we are late for the meeting
<mandel> alecu, ^
<dobey> bah
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's early still
<dobey> *now* it's 10
<mandel> Chipaca, qt dialgos that look like gtk: http://ubuntuone.com/6Jy5HEW17OhGKB2WVPdI4O and http://ubuntuone.com/4QbSsMvydxLNt3zhRXgO1f
<mandel> Chipaca, icon is grabbed from theme as well as font. link color is an issue due to the lack of propoer gtk3 theme support on qt
<Chipaca> mandel: that looks a lot, lot better than what I get on my machine
<mandel> Chipaca, those are the ones done for proxy with input from lisettte  and mpt, no the ubuntu one account
<gatox> quick lunch.... brb!
<gatox> not quick lunch yet :P
<gatox> noow  quick lunch.... brb
<ralsina> briancurtin: free now if you are!
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, connecting in mumble now
<dobey> alright; lunch time for me
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> lunchtime here as well
<gatox> end of lunch
<alecu> and lunchtime around here.
<mandel> alecu, do you have time for a mumble?
<alecu> mandel, sure, lunch can wait.
<alecu> mandel, let me open mumble
<mandel> alecu, should be very very fast
<nessita> mandel: so, you still need my help?
<mandel> nessita, yes, super small quick question, give me a sec, I'm on mumble with alecu
<mandel> nessita, ok, done
<nessita> mandel: you wanted to look at a branch of yours?
<mandel> nessita, yes, although, better to do a very quick mumble, ok?
<mandel> nessita, is not a crazy amount of code
<nessita> mandel: can't right now, having a parallel chat
<mandel> nessita, ok, then we type :)
<mandel> nessita, in ubuntu_sso/runner/__init__.py I'm getting a true for 'twisted.internet.reactor' in sys.modules when running the control panel
<mandel> nessita, I think it will be nice, as a save guard, to check if the reactor is running
<mandel> so, if 'twisted.internet.reactor' in sys.modules: import reactor; return reactor.running
<mandel> nessita, I don't know what in control panel bring the reactor in, but is there :(
<nessita> mandel: what has the control panel to do with the runner?
<mandel> nessita, the control panel uses webclient, right?
<mandel> nessita, so, when ti tries to get through the proxy it needs the creds
<nessita> mandel: may be, I never tested that flow
<nessita> mandel: but you're not calling the spwanner from the controlpanel, right?
<mandel> nessita, so, how is webclient going to get the proxy creds?
<nessita> mandel: from the sso service? perhaps I'm missing something?
<mandel> nessita, hm.. adding ipc to call sso to get the proxy creds, is that what you are thinking?
<nessita> mandel: no... having all the proxy creds isolated in sso's webclient. Not sure why you're spawnning from the controlpanel code
<nessita> alecu: am I missing something there? ^
<mandel> nessita, lets say the following, sso webclient gets a 407 and needs to get the creds, how would you show the ui?
<mandel> nessita, he just went to have lunch
<nessita> mandel: what's a 407?
<mandel> nessita, proxy-auth http error
<nessita> mandel: my point is that the spawnning should be in sso webclient's code, not in controlpanel
<mandel> nessita, it is in sso code, yet, is not sso how executes it, since it will be the control panel process
<nessita> aahhh that's different
<nessita> you scared me!
<mandel> nessita,  ;)
<nessita> mandel: controlpanel does not use a reactor. So, if there is a reactor in sys.modules, some module added it to it
<mandel> nessita, exactly, I don't know which, that is why I think adding that reactor.running test is a good idea
<mandel> nessita, just to be super save
<mandel> s/save/safe
<nessita> mandel: but that just masquerade the problem, no?
<nessita> why we're getting reactor in sys modules if no one installed it?
<mandel> nessita, well, maybe there is an def function(): from twisted.internet import reactor somewhere
<nessita> mandel: I just grepped on controlpanel, there is only this:
<mandel> nessita, I have not touched the controlpanel code, I know it is there due to a very annoying debugging process :)
<nessita> ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/windows.py:37:    from twisted.internet import reactor
<nessita> which is inside a function call
<nessita> so that code should never be executed on Linux
<mandel> nessita, maybe is this guy: ubuntu_sso/utils/tcpactivation.py:21:from twisted.internet import defer, protocol, reactor
<mandel> nessita, it is not in a function and is not ignored on linux
<nessita> mandel: but that is not imported from controlpanel... afaik. And if that were interfering, ussoc will not work on trunk right now (and it does)
<nessita> mandel: I guess your solution can work as a workaround, but please file a bug about this
<mandel> nessita, will do, so is it ok if I add that in my branch?
<nessita> and add the bug in a comment where you implement the workaround, ok?
<nessita> mandel: I would do a separated branch
<mandel> nessita, sure, should I then file a bug, propose the branch with the work around and a couple of tests to ensure it works?
<nessita> mandel: no need for tests, this is not testable I think since we always have a reactor running in the tests
<mandel> nessita, we can patch sys.modules, try without, then sys.modules with it and patch .running
<mandel> nessita, but if you say I don't need to, I wont ;)
<nessita> mandel: no need for now
<mandel> nessita, great!
<dobey> meh, pyqt4 supports python3 it seems
<ralsina> dobey: has supported it for 2 years or so
<ralsina> dobey: the same source package builds for python 2 and 3 and for Qt 2 to Qt 4 which is completely insane
<dobey> yeah i know
<dobey> well, this is only qt4 afaict
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/use-qtmainloop-by-default/+merge/93472
<ralsina> nessita: of courses
<nessita> dobey: would you know how to have gettext returning unicode translations?
<dobey> nessita: uh, it does already
<nessita> dobey: hum, on ussoc is giving me bytesstrings
<nessita> sorry, "bytes" is what I meant
<dobey> nessita: they should be utf-8 byte strings though
<nessita> dobey: right, I want unicode, not bytes
<nessita> (which is what makes sense for words)
<dobey> nessita: then you'll have to do the python thing to convert it
<nessita> dobey: I think there is way of telling gettext to return unicode
<nessita> instead of doing the decode by hand
<nessita> will google!
<dobey> nessita: afaik the api we're using is a straight wrapper to the C api
<dobey> nessita: and C does not have "unicode". it has arrays of chars
<nessita> dobey: ins't this API? http://docs.python.org/library/gettext.html
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: there it says "gettext defines a “translations” class which implements the parsing of GNU .mo format files, and has methods for returning either standard 8-bit strings or Unicode strings"
<briancurtin> you can set unicode=True when you call install
<nessita> we can pass a switch to unicode
<nessita> briancurtin: yeah! you won :-)
<dobey> nessita: that is a completely different thing
<nessita> briancurtin: thing is that we're not installing it anywhere
<dobey> than what we are using
<nessita> dobey: it is?
<dobey> we're not using th class based api
<dobey> converting to it would be a pretty big change i think
<nessita> dobey: any reason not ro?
<nessita> ah
<nessita> dobey: how big?
<dobey> hmm, maybe not that big
<nessita> isn't just calling install() and not importing _ anymore?
<dobey> well i don't know how it affects the other functions we need
<dobey> particularly ngettext() or dngettext()
<nessita> dobey: ack. Though we only use those in u1client
<dobey> maybe in sso it's not an issue
<nessita> right
<dobey> since i guess there aren't any plurals
<nessita> and we're having a nasty error ATM because of mixing unicode and bytes
<dobey> or just switch to python3
<dobey> where everything is unicode
<ralsina> nessita: +1 and looks trivial to me
<nessita> ish, but yes
<ralsina> nessita: launchpad is bouncing my +1 I am retrying
<nessita> bu, any reason why is bouncing?
<ralsina> "the following error: [OK]"
<ralsina> now it's in
<ralsina> ok, so +1 for reals now
<nessita> thanks@!
<dobey> hmm
<beuno> ralsina, so, the bug where when you get a share, the messaging icon goes blue without telling you why
<beuno> is it targeted for 12.04?
<ralsina> beuno: we didn't get to it
<ralsina> beuno: if we have a few spare cycles, we may yet
<ralsina> beuno: but it's looking unlikely
<briancurtin> while following https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/DeveloperSetup on precise, i'm getting trouble at installing ubuntuone-developer-dependencies (complaint from database deps about postgres versions)
<ralsina> beuno: unless you buy dobey some rhum and convince him to work on saturday ;-)
<beuno> I can do that
<briancurtin> https://pastebin.canonical.com/60447/ is what i'm seeing while apt-get install'ing (pardon the potentially dumb question, i'm a windows guy :)
<beuno> briancurtin, so, before I even look
<beuno> our server is only currently guaranteed to work in Lucid
<beuno> we're all using LXCs for that
<beuno> any reason you didn't choose to do that?
<briancurtin> beuno: i just got a new P box setup and was just going through the steps on that wiki. basically i'd like to be able to test the stuff i'm doing on windows also on linux, rather than proposing branches and asking people to test for me
<beuno> briancurtin, right, so lets get you set up in an LXC
<dobey> beuno: that might actually be fixed now
<beuno> briancurtin, https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/DeveloperSetup/LXC
<dobey> beuno: on precise, anywya
<beuno> dobey, you mean the envelope thing?
<beuno> it's not, just happened to me with an updated system
<dobey> ok
<gatox> nessita, when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/sso-styling/+merge/93475
<gatox> nessita, i'm going to work in the captcha thing now
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<beuno> ralsina, also, do you know that the existing P control panel tells you to install desktopcouch?
<beuno> I'm assuming that's going to get smashed by the QT one?
<ralsina> beuno: yes
<beuno> cool cool
<ralsina> beuno: and the answer is "it depends" ;-)
<dobey> i think they put extra triptophan in my chicken
<ralsina> But yes, the desktopcouch dependency makes no sense anymore
<dobey> nessita's going to build a gtk3 control panel tomorrow, and we're going to get a ffe/uife to get it in ;)
<nessita> dobey: yeah, and I also loved when you pull me up back in .ar (?)
<dobey> lol
<nessita> speaking of which.... mate and medialunas!
<dobey> hehe
 * nessita is hungry
<nessita> ralsina: would you have at hand a screenshot of the current first screen of the windows wizard? the one that has a U1 specific image
<nessita> ralsina: I would need that to finish filing the FFe
<ralsina> nessita: sure, in 1'
<ralsina> nessita: http://screencast.com/t/Zui8Y0Io19
<dobey> ok, 2 hours
<nessita> ralsina: may I ask some more screenshots? I would need those from the wizard pages that are not sso-related, to fill the other FFe
<ralsina> nessita: sure, doing one of each
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: you only need the non-sso ones?
<dobey> i think nessita will have to buy me mate and medialunas for touching pyqt
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<nessita> dobey: you can count on that
<ralsina> dobey: consider it part of your yearly bonus
<dobey> hah
<ralsina> nessita: http://screencast.com/t/xzPusNP1 http://screencast.com/t/0EIZHQ1PmXt am I missing any you need?
<nessita> ralsina: bandwidth setttings?
<nessita> ah no, sorry!
<nessita> ralsina: computer to cloud
<ralsina> nessita: ok, trying to trigger that one now
<ralsina> nessita: http://screencast.com/t/je9ffgCMF5uo
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: de nada
<davidcalle> ralsina, MIR approved.
<ralsina> davidcalle: yay!
<ralsina> Chipaca:
<ralsina> I meant, see above, Chipaca
<ralsina> davidcalle: with 27 minutes to spare!
<davidcalle> Heh :)
<Chipaca> wooooo!!!!!
 * Chipaca dances
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I'm looking at adding more sources :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, great :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: if I knew norse, I'd probably have figured it out already
<davidcalle> Chipaca, lol
<davidcalle> Chipaca, what about TED? But no API, RSS only.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: is the RSS a full dump?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, let me check.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: iplayer and vodo are rss only, but it's the whole thing
<Chipaca> and that's fine :)
<ralsina> what a perversion of RSS
<ralsina> OTOH: neat!
<Chipaca> ralsina: if you're not going to give me an api i can hit and get results in <1s, I prefer it :)
<Chipaca> vimeo is right there on the edge
<Chipaca> sometimes it'll take >2s to get you stuff
<Chipaca> normally, <.5s
<ralsina> yikes
<Chipaca> so probably worth including
<Chipaca> (if you take more than 1s, you're not going to be in the results)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, TED rss not full dump, the only available full dump is here http://www.ted.com/talks/quick-list
<ralsina> davidcalle: close enough. That is very scrapable:-)
<dobey> ralsina: 27 minutes?
<davidcalle> ralsina, indeed
<Chipaca> unfortunately i don't have time to scrape
<ralsina> dobey: isn't the FF in about that much time? Or am I missing the TZ?
<dobey> ralsina: 1hr15 now
<ralsina> dobey: oops, then
<dobey> ralsina: although, MIR doesn't get it on the cd. it still needs to get seeded :)
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<ralsina> Chipaca: I am sure I can scrape that with a regexp! ;-)
<dobey> wow, that jet was low
<nessita> gatox is out of electricity
<dobey> i guess he better recharge then
<dobey> meh
<dobey> i didn't realize the pyqt changes would be this tedious
<dobey> trivial, but tedious :(
<ralsina> Chipaca: here is the scraper for TED, knowck yourself out :-)
<ralsina> Chipaca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/844896/
<dobey> and weather/sinuses making it hard to concentrate now, and making me tired :-/
<nessita> dobey: I know I asked this before... but JIC, 2.99.4-0ubuntu2~precise1 is newer than 2.99.4-0ubuntu1 which is newer than 2.99.4-0ubuntu1~precise2, right?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> nessita: can you get me a list of which pyqt modules we use exactly in sso and cp?
<nessita> dobey: yes, give me a couple of mins that I'm debugging an issue deb found
<nessita> seb*
 * nessita curses french
<dobey> heh
<nessita> dobey: this is what I got http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/844951/
<nessita> grepped over the project and got that
<nessita> so, basically: python-qt4-core, python-qt4-network, python-qt4-gui, and no idea where the uic module comes from
<dobey> well right now everything is in python-qt4 it seems. or most things are anyway
<dobey> uic is python-qt4-dev-tools or whatever it is
<nessita> dobey: anything else I can do for you?
<dobey> nessita: i don't think so. we will have to FFE getting qt stuff on CD
<nessita> dobey: do we know if they fit yet?
 * nessita is not sure about that grammar correctness
<dobey> nessita: no, the cd is still oversize
<nessita> :-(
<nessita> dobey: not-so-random FYI, i tried the installer the other day and after installing whatever it installed (the progress bar reached 100%), nothing else happened
<nessita> dobey: but I guess we'll debug it when needed, if needed
<dobey> tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: are you with time como para implement a small branch?
<ralsina> nessita: no, pero quien sabe
<ralsina> nessita: maybe tomorrow early
<nessita> ralsina: so, in ubuntu_sso/main/qt.py, we need to implement the timeout_func
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps you can apply your magical recipe from your blog?
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<ralsina> nessita: is there a bug for it?
<nessita> ralsina: I think so, let me find it
<nessita> bu, no, I'll file one
<nessita> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/933758
<ralsina> nessita: ok, got it, will have something tomorrow
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> dobey: is it correct that Gtk API will return string bytes when asking get_label(), get_text(), etc? (instead of unicode)
<dobey> nessita: yes. gtk has no concept of the unicode object in python
<dobey> you'd have to convert if you want a unicode object
<nessita> dobey: but I can certainly give to set_text() an unicode
<nessita> (I'm doing it and it works...)
<dobey> nessita: because python converts it to a string internally
<nessita> ah... and why not convert when going in the other direction?
<nessita> (curious now)
<dobey> because python doesn't wrap the API. pyboejct does and it isn't doing it
<nessita> ok, got it
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> passing it as an argument though, python is doing the same thing as if you were to do: print "%s" % u'♥' or something similar though
<dobey> sure
<dobey> hrmm, we will have to find a light of room on the CD to fit, i think :(
<nessita> why?
<dobey> because it's oversized already
<nessita> dobey: how much webkit gives us?
<dobey> so if the langpacks refresh gets it back down to full disc size with no oversize, we'd still have to find almost 7 MB
<dobey> webkit was about 7MB i think
<dobey> and the CD is still 10MB oversized after that i think
<dobey> and if langpack refresh drops 10MB, then we'll be at 0MB oversize, but still no room for new packages
<nessita> :-(
<helo> when can we buy music with bitcoin?
<beuno> helo, no  :)
<dobey> lol
<helo> i can wait till november, no prob :D
<beuno> helo, November?
<beuno> we're not going to be supporting paying with bitcoin in any forseable future
<helo> open source system, open source payment system ftw!
<dobey> nessita: well, i got us 40K back. but it's a long way to 7-8M at this rate :P
<nessita> dobey: yey! and :-(
<dobey> anyway, my brain is pretty spent at this point, and freeze was 1.5 hrs ago, and time to ride the bike/rest up/something
<dobey> so, later :)
<nessita> ok, I'm gone too
<nessita> is too late already
<nessita> bye all!
<Chipaca> anybody with a little more german than me and google translate around?
 * Chipaca looks at thisfred 
<Chipaca> needing some help with the last Q&A of http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/hilfe?flash=off
<alecu> Chipaca, my wife has some german blood...
<alecu> would that help?
<Chipaca> alecu: probably not, unless it's the kind of blood that tells me what Sendungs is in the context of that answer
<alecu> Chipaca, surely not then. :-)
<alecu> Chipaca, pindonga is the most germanish I know otherwise.
<alecu> Chipaca, perhaps it means "send dungs"?
<Chipaca> Never mind. I think “Die Nutzung des Angebots ist ausschließlich nicht-kommerziellen Inhaltsanbietern gestattet.” kills it anyway.
<pedronis> Chipaca: yes
<Chipaca> non-commercial use, yes?
<Chipaca> and I suspect our use would be considered commercial, us being a company and them being a non-profit and all
<pedronis> yes, non-commecial use only
<Chipaca> pedronis: thanks
<Chipaca> i'd say "awesome, thanks!" as usually, but, not awesome
<Chipaca> i was excited about having some german content :)
<Chipaca> oh, hold on
<Chipaca> we're just a search engine
 * Chipaca looks at robots.txt
<Chipaca> pedronis: does it say the use of the *rss* is non-commercial, or of the media itself?
<pedronis> Chipaca: the RSS feeds, at least for that paragraph
<Chipaca> pedronis: rats. thank you, again.
<thisfred> Chipaca: what'd I do?
<Chipaca> thisfred: nothing
<thisfred> ah german
 * briancurtin eod
<thisfred> I moechte es versuchen
<Fury1306> hi, is there any chance that contact sync will ever work again?  And if not I'd like to be able to export my contacts from the ubuntuone website and import them locally in evolution.
<thisfred> looks like all your questions were answered
<Chipaca> thisfred: yes, thank you :)
#ubuntuone 2012-02-17
<Chipaca> if you restart your video lens now, you should find a couple more sources in there
<Chipaca> just sayin'
<Chipaca> and now, to bed
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :)
<mandel> ralsina, ping?
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, do you know a widget similart to a GtkArrow?
<mandel> ralsina, I might hate Qt depending on the answer :)
<ralsina> mandel: I don't know gtkarrow!
<ralsina> mandel: the icon theme has arrows, maybe using that in a label? Where do you need an arrow?
<mandel> ralsina, ah, nice, there is a way to get the arrow from the theme, how do you do that?
<mandel> ralsina, is to follow the design of the ssl dialog
<ralsina> mandel: can I see an image?
<mandel> ralsina, I'll foward the design
<mandel> ralsina, via mail
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, so, the problem is that there is AFAIK a widget like the GtkExpander on Qt, so I need to do my own, which might be a problem later in Windows, but I'll work around it later
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: you mean for the thing that expands to show the details of the SSL cert?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, is there a widget for that already that follows the design?
<ralsina> mandel: to get icons from the theme: QIcon::fromTheme(…)
<mandel> ralsina, that I know, I don't know the id of the arrow hehe
<ralsina> mandel: as soon as I see the design, I will wildly guess ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: hahaha
<mandel> ralsina, good enough :)
<ralsina> mandel: icon names: http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html#names
<ralsina> mandel: so, the idea is that clicking on the arrow next to "Certificate details" will show the details? A QTreeWidgetItem and a lot of detailed styling ismy best guess. Ask for gatox's  opinion now that he's up
<ralsina> mandel: forget it,it would not look right
<ralsina> mandel: I need to think a bit more
<mandel> ralsina, the best idea I have is to have the label and when the label is clicked make the text area y the scrollable show
<mandel> ralsina, but I need to see the exact behaviour we want.. but that can be a bug fix later
<gatox> back again
<mandel> ralsina, from that page => Version 0.8, 1 August 2006, Rodney Dawes.
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> mandel: I know
<mandel> gatox, any idea how to implement a GtkExpander in qt?
<ralsina> I was going to tell you to ask dobey because I knew hewrote it then I saw the time ;-)
<gatox> mandel, let me see what a gtkexpander is :P
<gatox> mandel, the window has to be resize, or you only need to expand the content of a widget without the need to resize the windows in ordeer to fit the new content?
<ralsina> mandel: http://qt-apps.org/content/show.php/QIrExpander?content=115342 but of course we can't use it :-(
<mandel> gatox, the dialog overall expands..
<mandel> ralsina, gatox looks like I'll have to do a custom widget for this..
<ralsina> mandel: do a composite
<gatox> mandel, yes..... but i already did one when we made the db_to_u1
<ralsina> mandel: three labels, clicking on the arrow makes the bottom one larger/visible
<ralsina> mandel: the only "bad" thing is lack of animation but who cares
<gatox> then we remove it, but i did something like that, with an animatoin to look pretty and everything
<mandel> ralsina, gnome people?
<mandel> gatox, got the code around?
<ralsina> mandel: it's the corner of a dialog noone will see
<gatox> mandel, it's in the first version of db_to_u1
<ralsina> mandel: remember: we *do* have a valid certificate ;-)
<gatox> maybe not the first, but, something like that
<mandel> ralsina, the button one should be a scrollable area, since we want to have a max size for the dialog
<gatox> mandel, let me look for it
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<ralsina> ok, a textview or however it's called
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, that, I uderstood what you meant, I was going to that when I though about it, only ugly part, the arrow :(
<ralsina> mandel: and I fixed that. I win! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, how? there is not an icon with an arrow, is there?
<ralsina> mandel: there used to be, IIRC, let me see
<ralsina> mandel: media-playback-start
<ralsina> HACK!
<mandel> ralsina, ugly hack! that is going to look terrible!
<ralsina> mandel: yes, let me find something better
<gatox> ralsina, mandel SP_ArrowLeft
<gatox> in QStyle
<gatox> StandardPixmap
<ralsina> mandel: QToolButton, check arrowType
<ralsina> mandel: gatox's is better :-)
<mandel> yeah for gatox !!!!!
<gatox> you can use it in a button, like this: QPushButton(self.style().standardIcon(QStyle.SP_ArrowLeft), 'button text')
<mandel> also, should be pointing right, but we are there :)
<mandel> SP_ArrowRight
<ralsina> mandel: better: SP_ArrowForward
<ralsina> mandel: that works even when the app is changed for RTL languages
<ralsina> we don't need it but is a good habit :-0
<mandel> ok
<mandel> ralsina, gatox mierda, is not the correct arrow! http://ubuntuone.com/4O1utO8zUfuwYzuXMEXQ3O
<gatox> mandel, that arrow is going to change depending on the os theme
<gatox> but is always going to be a right arrow of some kind
<ralsina> mandel: I think what you need is not an arrow, it's the "expand" icon/decoration?
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, something like that
<ralsina> mandel: in a QTreeWidget, is it the right one?
<ralsina> right as in correct
<mandel> ralsina, let me check
<mandel> ralsina, yes that looks very very close
<mandel> ralsina, I see some pixel diffs but I'm sure that is just me
<ralsina> because you could use a Qtreewidget with a single row for the arrow and the label, but it's getting complex :-(
<mandel> ralsina, maybe QStyle::PE_IndicatorArrowRight
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, pong!!
<gatox> mandel, look at db_to_u1 rev 5
<ralsina> mandel: that's not an image, I think
<mandel> ralsina, its a primitive, but is the one used for the arrows, right?
<gatox> mandel, central_widget file, ExplorerFrame class, methods show_login, hide_login
<mandel> gatox, ok
<gatox> mandel, execute that versoin to see if that is what you want
<mandel> gatox, I think with that and some work using the primitive it will work
<gatox> mandel, great
 * ralsina walks himself
<ralsina> will be back in 30'
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox!
<nessita> and hello world!
<gatox> nessita, do you have time for some reviews?
<alecu> he-llo!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<nessita> gatox: yes
<nessita> gatox: I know I have the style one
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931452  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/sso-styling  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/quota-warning  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/reconnect-button
<nessita> on those!
<gatox> i've recheck the cp ones this morning and resolve a conflict.....
<nessita> nice
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/931452/+merge/93003 approved with comment, please address before globally approving
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> nessita, sorry.... i'm using that in those methods.......
<gatox> or you mean only that and not the other asserts?
<nessita> gatox: let me look at it JIC
<nessita> gatox: you're not using the helper there
<nessita> gatox: see diff lines 412 to 420
<nessita> gatox: my point is use assert_backend_called instead
<nessita> oh, and I just got a test failue :-/
<nessita> gatox: so I will change my vote to needs fixing until the test is fixes, pasting the error in the MP
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll check the test failure now..... but i don't understand the assert_backend_called part.... i'm seeing the line in that method that call to assert_backend_called....... or am i missing something?
<nessita> gatox: in the line of the diff 412, what do you see?
<gatox> nessita, self.assertIn('validate_email_and_ping', self.ui.backend._called)
<nessita> gatox: that is not assert_backend_called
<nessita> assert_backend_called is in line 419
<gatox> nessita, yes, assert_backend_called is at the end of the method..... that why i ask if you want me to remove the others asserts
<nessita> gatox: well, they don't test something extra, do they?
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: is an honest question :-) do they?
<nessita> (perhaps I'm missing something)
<gatox> nessita, i don't think so
<nessita> ok, then I think is better to remove that
<gatox> nessita, ok, remove that.... and the test are ok now
<nessita> gatox: ack... you ran the whole suite?
<gatox> nessita, qt part..... i'm in precise and i can't run the whole suite yet
<nessita> gatox: why? you should be able
<nessita> gatox: you have nightlies? everything up to date?
<gatox> nessita, i'm looking at that right now.... i need the gtk3reactor.....
<nessita> gatox: what does apt-cache policy python-twisted-core says?
<gatox> nessita, python-twisted-core:
<gatox>   Installed: 11.1.0-1
<gatox>   Candidate: 11.1.0-1ubuntu1
<gatox>   Version table:
<gatox>      11.1.0-1ubuntu1 0
<gatox>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<gatox>  *** 11.1.0-1 0
<gatox>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gatox> mmmmm
<gatox> do i need nightlies for that too?
<nessita> gatox: yes... but the simple fact of having nightlies ppa installed, should give you that
<nessita> gatox: what does apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client says?
<gatox> nessita, ubuntu-sso-client:
<gatox>   Installed: 3.1+r842-30~oneiric1
<gatox>   Candidate: 3.1+r842-30~oneiric1
<gatox>   Version table:
<gatox>  *** 3.1+r842-30~oneiric1 0
<gatox>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<gatox>      2.99.4-0ubuntu1 0
<gatox>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<gatox> could it be that everything waas reverted in the upgrade?
<gatox> i KNOW i had nightlies for u1-client
<nessita> gatox: how did you upgrade? (does not look like you are in P )
<nessita> gatox: the package says "oneiric" :-/
<gatox> nessita, update-manager -d
<nessita> gatox: did you add the ppa for precise?
<gatox> nessita,
<gatox> gatox@utopia:~$ lsb_release -a
<gatox> No LSB modules are available.
<gatox> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<gatox> Description:	Ubuntu precise (development branch)
<gatox> Release:	12.04
<gatox> Codename:	precise
<gatox> gatox@utopia:~$
<nessita> gatox: can you please run: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gatox> ok
<gatox> nessita, but i'm in precise, look at that ^
<nessita> gatox: yeah, the but you're not running precise nigthlies apparently
<gatox> nessita, ok..... running the repo-add, update, upgrade
<nessita> ack!
<nessita> gatox: in the controlpanel quota warning branch, you added the constant FREE_ACCOUNT_SIZE and is 5368709120. But the QUOTA_THRESHOLD_ACCOUNTS has:
<nessita> {'free': 536870912, 'pay': 3221225472}
<gatox> nessita, reviewing....
<nessita> gatox: also, when cutting an if guard in multiple lines, you need to indent the second line like this:
<nessita> if something_really_long and\
<nessita>     please_indent_this_part:
<nessita> gatox: also, any reason to remove the unicode from the RED constant? everything should be an unicode
<ralsina> Whoa, I am finally on precise for real! I have to reboot, which in my experience will take about 10 minutes because it fscks every time. Sowill be back soonish!
<mandel> ralsina, lol
<gatox> nessita, no, reverting..
<gatox> nessita, 536870912 is ok
<gatox> nessita, the FREE_ACCOUNT_SIZE is 5gb and the other one: QUOTA_THRESHOLD_ACCOUNTS is 0.5gb..... to ask if the available space is less than that
<nessita> gatox: right, but isn't it clearer to use FREE_ACCOUNT_SIZE * 0.1? (ie the 10% of it)
<nessita> gatox: my proposal is to use instead:
<nessita>         FREE_ACCOUNT_SIZE = (BYTES**3) * 5  # 5 gigs
<nessita>         QUOTA_THRESHOLD_ACCOUNTS = {'free': FREE_ACCOUNT_SIZE * 0.1,  # 10% of the free account size
<nessita>                                     'pay': (BYTES**3) * 3}  # 3 gigs
<nessita> gatox: so, next time someone reads that, does not have to do all the math we both just did :-D
<mandel> ok, time for my lunch
<mandel> bbl
<gatox> nessita, mmmm maybe i'm wrong, but i don't think so, because that number is not a percentage is a exact number.... yes, it gives you the same result.... but we are inn the same situation as before that we were using percentage....... maybe we could add a comment above the quota_threshold_accounts variable
<nessita> gatox: for free account, it's the 10%
<gatox> ok
<gatox> nessita, done
<nessita> gatox: yey! and reconnect-button is approved
<gatox> nessita, great....... still downloading nightlies here.......  :S
<nessita> gatox: JIC, did you saw the other comment I made in the quota warning MP?
<nessita> did you see*
<gatox> nessita, the unicode red one?
<nessita> gatox: that also, but I also added a comment in the MP, in LP
<nessita> about the indentantion
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i fix that too as we talk in your home once, aligning the second line where the first word not if or elif start
<gatox> is that ok?
<nessita> so the second line has to be aligned with the start of whatever is next to the if, let me give you an example
<gatox> yes, that's what i did
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> gatox: an example http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/845816/plain/, let me re-check what you did
<gatox> yes, i did that
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok. So I suggested another way of putting that logic using variables, but no need to change
<nessita> having the proper indentantion is enough
<gatox> nessita, wait!
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh that! using variables.... i miss that part
<gatox> i only read about the indentation
<gatox> nessita, i can change it if you want
<nessita> gatox: how do you like that better?
<gatox> nessita, you know i'm from the tribe that doesn't tend to create variables to assign boolean results :P.... but i can change it if you think that will improve the readability
<gatox> (boolean results to be used in ifs)
<nessita> hahahaha
<nessita> gatox: what I don't like if having stuff like:
<nessita> if a:
<nessita>     return True
<nessita> else:
<nessita>     return False
<nessita> I strongly prefer:
<nessita>     return a
<nessita> this case is a bit more complex but kinda similar
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh i understand now..... i thought you were just saying to do: var = int_bytes_total > FREE_ACCOUNT_SIZE....... and use var in the if..... i see your point now
<gatox> i'll change that!
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> Oh thanks apport for showing me 152 crash dialogs for everything that has died in the last 3 days. Sigh
<gatox> nessita, done (the removal of that lines in sso tests)
<ralsina> Has anyone been running pylint on P lately? Because I am getting a ton of errors :-/
<gatox> ralsina, me too
<ralsina> gatox: ok, so it's not this screwed up thing
<gatox> ralsina, i mean, i can run it.... but sometimes crash, and other times show a lot of not real issues
<ralsina> the old "TypeError: C++ type 'QWidget*' is not supported as  type" is back, and now the import QtGui first hack doesn fix it
<ralsina> which makes it pretty much useless
<gatox> cof cof pyflakes cof cof
<dobey> ralsina: in windows-installer i guess?
<ralsina> gatox: here, have a gargaleta :-)
<ralsina> dobey: worse, in ussoc
<gatox> ralsina, jeje
<dobey> ralsina: that's quite odd, as tarmac certainly runs the lint checks
<nessita> ralsina: I'm not getting any pylint issue
<nessita> gatox: you're getting those because you still don't have nightlies in P, no?
<nessita> ralsina: have nightlies installed?
<ralsina> oh,Idon't have nightlie either
<ralsina> getting them
<nessita> ralsina: ajá!
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, mmmm maybe with that it'll work..... nighlies are still being installed
<nessita> dobey: missing nightlies on ralsina ;-)
<gatox> i don't know why i lost the niightlies in the upgrade
<dobey> heh
<dobey> gatox: because the PPA gets disabled for upgrade
<nessita> gatox: a ppa targets an ubuntu release, so I don't think that upgrade-manager -d will change your .sources files
<gatox> dobey, ahhhh
<gatox> nessita, everything is working now
<nessita> gatox: <will & grace "told you so" dance> told you so! told you so! </will & grace "told you so" dance>
<nessita> :-P
<gatox> jejejjejeee
<nessita> gatox: you know what that dance is?
<gatox> no...... but i imagine you dancing and singing that and it's funny jeje :P
<nessita> gatox: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV4sB7O97ro
<dobey> nessita: the upgrader does disable PPA sources on upgrade, and don't re-enable them when finished. it doesn't really matter what series is targeted by the PPA itself
 * gatox watching---
<gatox> dobey, i just re-enabled them again from synaptic
<nessita> gatox: FYI, I have the whole avis for that series
<gatox> nessita, jejeje was pretty much close to what i imagine :P
<dobey> ugh, synaptic
<gatox> dobey, well..... for some reason i can't find "software sources"
<dobey> gatox: software-properties-gtk
<gatox> yep..... that doesn't appear in the search
<dobey> search?
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 after the stand up?
<ralsina> mandel: no need, I think
<ralsina> mandel: we talked yesterday. We should re-schedule for before the team call
<mandel> ralsina, we can do one super fast, got news regarding proxy
<ralsina> mandel: sure, now or later?
<mandel> ralsina, after the stand up?
<dobey> gatox: software-properties-gtk is installed by default… you should be able to run that command from the terminal
<gatox> dobey, yes, from the terminal is ok.... but for some reason is not appearing in the dash search anymore
<dobey> gatox: because the .desktop file has NoDisplay=true for some reason
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh thanks! mistery solved!
<dobey> gatox: i guess the way you're supposed to get to it now, is via software-center
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh yes, it's there
<nessita> ralsina: when you have a chance, would you please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/center-me/+merge/93582
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> gatox: you left this in the code: QUOTA_THRESHOLD_ACCOUNTS = {'free': 536870912, 'pay': 3221225472}
<nessita> (ie we now have 2 QUOTA_THRESHOLD_ACCOUNTS)
<cjohnston> did anything happen overnight? i lost 35gigs of files?
<gatox> nessita, grrrrr.... fixiing
<nessita> gatox: other than that, looks good!
<nessita> cjohnston: what do you mean you lost 35G of files?
<gatox> nessita, done
<cjohnston> yesterday i had ~120 gigs of files, this morning 84gigs of stuff..
<nessita> cjohnston: did you remove any UDF, from either the cloud or your computer?
<nessita> (from any of your devices)
<cjohnston> udf?
<nessita> cjohnston: sorry, a syncrhonized "folder" outside your Ubuntu One folder
<nessita> like Pictures, or Videos, etc
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> i still have 2..
<nessita> cjohnston: do you see everything (every folder, etc) in the web UI?
<cjohnston> i see the two main folders...
<cjohnston> webui is reporting it lower also
<nessita> beuno: ping... does that ^ ring any bell? were there any quota recalculation?
<ralsina> nessita: about center-me, the code is fine, but isn't it rude for the app to choose it's placement?
<cjohnston> nessita: i have files that are missing
<beuno> nessita, nope
<cjohnston> ie. from my desktop
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think so... we do it with the gtk control panel
<ralsina> nessita: ok then
<cjohnston> a whole bunch of stuff says it was modified 2 hours ago
<nessita> cjohnston: was/is the desktop a synchtonized folder?
<cjohnston> its ~/Ubuntu One/Desktop
<cjohnston> and i just point the desktop to that
<nessita> cjohnston: and you sure you or someone else did not remove those?
<nessita> or moved to another location
<cjohnston> if they broke into my house
<nessita> cjohnston: do you have the missing files in the trash?
<nessita> rye or duanedesign: do you guys have some time to do some follow up on some files missing for cjohnston? ^
<cjohnston> it seems as though some of them may be
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> mandel, dobey ?
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> ralsina: go!
<ralsina> DONE: team call, design call, nessita call, brian call, diego call, (notice a theme here?), reviews, scraper for Ted Talks, misc, TODO: bug #933758 and random bits and pieces, BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> gatox: if you please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed SSO UI style branch, fixed some other branches. Started working on captcha problem with sso-login-qt
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the captcha issue, enjoy looong weekend.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: tunnel progressing, team meeting, catched up with canonicaladmin
<alecu> TODO: improve bugs for ffe, send them to joshua
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: weekly call, releases, filed FFe, 1-1 with ralsina, started fix for bug #933632
<nessita> TODO: lots of reviews, finish bug #933632, have half day off
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: lost half of my day trying and failing to setup LXC, corrected the volume signal implementation to provide more info
<briancurtin> TODO: see if i can get this linux box setup properly to test, otherwise complete it on windows and come back to the setup
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Found some small issues with the point2point tests on proxy support. Worked on SSL dialog before landing fixes to proxy.
<mandel> TODO: more SSL dialog work. Move back to proxy. 1-1 ralsina.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: team call, twisted gireactor backport for precise, u1client upload depending on new twisted, some pyqt package splitting
<dobey> λ TODO: finish pyqt splitting, twisted docs, music store call
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<ralsina> dobey: we are already doing backports for precise? How can that be if it's not even released? :-D
<dobey> ralsina: backport from trunk, to precise
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 in 10 mins?
<ralsina> mandel: sure, ping me whenever
<mandel> nessita, why do I get complains from pep8 regarding # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- => E261 at least two spaces before inline comment
<duanedesign> hello cjohnston
<ralsina> mandel: you have a space before the #?
<cjohnston> hey duanedesign want to take to PM?
<duanedesign> cjohnston: you read my mind :)
<mandel> ralsina, no
<nessita> mandel: may be misplaced in the file. It has to be first line... is it? wnat to show the code?
<mandel> nessita, is in the first line.. weird
<nessita> mandel: show the code!
 * nessita accepts the challenge
<mandel> nessita, one sec, I'll psuh it :)
<nessita> gatox: /931452/ approved
<mandel> nessita, in lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-dialog file ubuntu_sso/qt/arrow.py
<nessita> gatox: can you please trivialish review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/center-me/+merge/93582
<joshuahoover> ralsina: can you be in #ubuntu-release in 50 min (@ 16:00 utc) to discuss space for u1 on the cd?
<gatox> nessita, yep, on it
<ralsina> joshuahoover: sure
<joshuahoover> ralsina: thx
<nessita> mandel: nessita@dali:~/canonical/ussoc/review_ssl-dialog$ ls ubuntu_sso/qt/arrrow.py
<nessita> ls: cannot access ubuntu_sso/qt/arrrow.py: No such file or directory
<joshuahoover> ralsina: as it stands now, it sounds like there won't be room, but you know more about this than i do and can chat about with waaaaay more intelligence :)
<mandel> nessita, arrow.py not arrrow :)
<nessita> ls: cannot access ubuntu_sso/qt/arrow.py: No such file or directory
<nessita> mandel: you did not add the file yet?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: the right person for knwing about this is dobey  :-)
<mandel> nessita, bzr st returns nothing, so yes
<gatox> nessita, question?? you are defyning this: size = lambda *a: gui.QtCore.QSize(123456, 654321)   but at least in the diff i don't see that this variable is used.....
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I know much less than he does
<nessita> gatox: is used from the "live" code, in:
<nessita> mandel: did you push it? is not in the branch
<nessita> gatox: 31+                    window.size(), app.desktop().availableGeometry())
<mandel> nessita, yes, I did a bzr sync-pipeline.. bloody hell let me check
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh, it's a fake
<nessita> yes! :-)
<dobey> nessita: did you file that bug btw?
<nessita> dobey: no... was hoping ralsina will defend that. Let me update him
<gatox> nessita, now you can do the told you dance again, because only the diff didn't give me the proper context
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> nessita, approve
<nessita> ralsina: hola! so, this morning we had an informal conversation with some of the platform guys, regarding space in the CD
<mandel> nessita, fixed, can you remove that branch and branch again
<nessita> ralsina: basically they want a bug report where we justify why we want to use the Qt controlpanel instead of using the same Gtk one
<ralsina> nessita: it's reasonable
<nessita> ralsina: I will open the bug and put some things in there, but we certainly we'll need more info in there, that I think you have (and perhaps John as well)
<ralsina> nessita: cool, I will put the info in it
<mandel> ralsina, mumble?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> nessita: on ussoc, how can I add a test for timeout_func that only runs when we are using Qt?
<nessita> ralsina: let me give that some thoughts
<dobey> ralsina: @skipIf('qt' in sys.modules and sys.modules['qt'] is not None) ?
<ralsina> nessita: it does need tests because it's much less trivial than the glib one
<ralsina> dobey: it's an idea
<dobey> i guess @skipIf has a second argument for reason, which would be 'Not running under Qt'
<dobey> ralsina: you can change the conditional to be more precise for the situation obviously. i was just pseudo-coding that up :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I imagined that ;-)
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: wait! I'm sure theres a better way :-D
<nessita> let me find it
<ralsina> nessita: it's ok, Iam notin a hurry
<nessita> gatox:quota warning approved
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: so, currently there is no way. We have no tests for the main/qt.py module, and eve if you use the decorator that will not work to actual run test
<nessita> ralsina: since the test will "never" be run
<nessita> ralsina: no, wait, I'm confused
<nessita> ralsina: scratch all that
 * ralsina waits.
 * ralsina scratches
<nessita> ralsina: there is a way, and a clean one :-)
<ralsina> neat :-)
<nessita> in run-tests script, change the line:
<nessita> u1trial --reactor=gi -p "$DBUS_TESTS_PATH, $QT_TESTS_PATH, $GTK_TESTS_PATH" -i "$WINDOWS_TESTS" "$MODULE"
<nessita> to also ignore the main/tests/test_qt.py you're adding
<nessita> and you're set, the new tests will be run by the last line in that script (the one that reads $XVFB_CMDLINE u1trial -p "$GTK_TESTS_PATH" -i "$WINDOWS_TESTS" --reactor=qt4 --gui "$MODULE")
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will do it after meeting and lunch
<nessita> ack!
<dobey> i really hate all the ignore arguments there
<dobey> i think the skips are cleaner :)
<dobey> nessita: you will like this: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/qt-foo/+merge/93603
<nessita> dobey: looking!
<nessita> dobey: no tests for that? :-/
<dobey> nessita: to test a constant declaration?
<nessita> dobey: and all the logic around it, spawnning something on some condition, etc
<dobey> eh
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I am at ubuntu-release, how does this conersation start? Should I ping someone?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: good question...maybe ping skaet there
<dobey> should i be there?
<ralsina> dobey: I think so, yes
<ralsina> dobey: come to #ubuntu-meeting please
<nessita> ralsina: perhpas you should hand the bug # in the meeting?
<ralsina> nessita: good idea
<ralsina> argh have to call another mac guy
<ralsina> nessita: for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-933758/+merge/93613
 * ralsina swears it has no lint!
<dobey> i should probably get lunch
<dobey> bbiab. gonna get some lunch
<nessita> dobey: the patch I built no longer applies due to more branches landing, but I'm close to have a good now
<gatox> nessita, ralsina when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/captcha-qt-not-working/+merge/93618
<nessita> gatox: that will have to remain for the next week
<gatox> nessita, i also fix a problem with the  terms checkbox....
<gatox> the condition wasn't ok
<nessita> I'm already using my half day off
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: what part was buggy?
<gatox> nessita, when you modified that you did: if self.terms_checkbox.isVisible():..... and that should be: if not self.terms_checkbox.isVisible():....... and i didn't notice that either when i review it
<nessita> oh uh
<rmcbride> davidcalle: any ideas as to why I would not see content in the video lens?
<davidcalle> rmcbride, no videos in your video folder?
<rmcbride> davidcalle: I have a few in the folder. wasn't sure if I needed to do something to index them first
<davidcalle> rmcbride, nope, it should pick everything in there. Is it working with the remote videos (if you do a search) ?
<rmcbride> davidcalle: actually, it is not working with that either
<davidcalle> rmcbride, hum. Have you launched it manually or just install log out log in?
<rmcbride> davidcalle: AFAIK, it installed with my most recent update after which I rebooted
<davidcalle> rmcbride, what is the terminal output of "/usr/lib/unity-lens-video/unity-lens-video" ?
<rmcbride> davidcalle: strangely, "no such file or directory"
<rmcbride> I guess that would explain part of it... lens UI does display though
<rmcbride> davidcalle: Apparently I assumed from that the lens was actually there.
<rmcbride> davidcalle: which doesn't appear to be the case. thanks!
<davidcalle> rmcbride, hum. If the lens is visible, this file should be here...
<rmcbride> davidcalle: the pakcage was not in fact installed.
<rmcbride> it is now
<davidcalle> And the lens was visible... Wow. This is odd.
<rmcbride> though from your earlier comment I'd guess I need to relog
<davidcalle> rmcbride, indeed.
<rmcbride> davidcalle: checking that on another precise box next. That scenario could tend towards user confusion (if it wasn't just a wierdness due to my dev environment)
<rmcbride> nope. the video lens selection doesn't even appear on the laptop.
<davidcalle> rmcbride, this shouldn't happen, I mean, if the lens is not installed, it shouldn't appear in the Dash, or maybe you installed it in some other way earlier?
<ralsina> rmcbride: sounds like you installed it from source. Why did you do that? ;-)
<rmcbride> ralsina: I'm not certain what happened on the dev box. I don't recall installing it from source
<rmcbride> davidcalle: it's possible that I did something when I was poking at the ubuntu TV stuff perhaps?
<rmcbride> in any case the lens functions as expected after relogging
<davidcalle> rmcbride, oh right! If you have installed some ubuntu TV stuff, you should try to remove the /usr/share/unity/lenses/video folder.
<davidcalle> Then, reinstall the unity-lens-video package. It will recreate it.
<rmcbride> davidcalle: OK, thanks!
<davidcalle> That's my best guess.
<rmcbride> oh rock and roll. Amazon results.
<davidcalle> Working? :)
<rmcbride> it is :)
<davidcalle> rmcbride, cool
<rmcbride> Yes. Working quite well. Didn't even need to delete that folder, the package installation and relog changed the filter scope
<rmcbride> and everythign works identically on the dev machine and the untainted laptop
<davidcalle> rmcbride, great :)
<davidcalle> Got to go! Ping me if you have any questions.
<rmcbride> davidcalle: of course now I have to hook up one of my machiens to the TV :) good stuff!
<nessita> lunchtime!
<ralsina> grmbl run-tests from ussoc is not running pep8 even when it's installed. Fixing pep8 sins manually :-/
<ralsina> gatox: can I get a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-933758/+merge/93613
<gatox> ralsina, yes, of course
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: it should apply to 2.99.4 though no?
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<nessita> dobey: yes, about to upload now
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: great
<Chipaca> ok, that's the TED and Encuentro sources added
<Chipaca> enjoy :)
<nessita> dobey: uploaded
<ralsina> nessita: if you have 5' later for smallish review, https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-933758/+merge/93613 (sorry if I already asked)
<nessita> ralsina: doing it already, about to ask to fix this if possible:
<nessita>     test_timeout_func_keeps_reference ... Traceback (most recent call last):
<nessita>   File "/home/nessita/canonical/ussoc/review_fix-933758/ubuntu_sso/main/qt.py", line 44, in _callback
<nessita>     TIMERS.remove(timer)
<nessita> KeyError: <PyQt4.QtCore.QTimer object at 0x312ec20>
<nessita>                                  [OK]
<ralsina> nessita: it shouldn't do that
<nessita>  it does here :-/
<ralsina> nessita: it's a race condition. I'll take a look
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: great news, it works! :-D
<dobey> i wish we could get rid of all the ignore arguments being passed to u1trial
<ralsina> dobey: there is only one of those
<ralsina> dobey: with two modules in it after my branch, though
<dobey> ralsina: i mean, get rid of using them entirely, in all our projects, and just use @skipIf and such
<ralsina> dobey: can we skip whole testcases? If yes, then that's doable
<dobey> ralsina: hrmm. should be able to. we can with foo.SKIP = "BLAH" i think decorator will work too
<ralsina> dobey: file a wishlist?
<dobey> perhaps
<nessita> dobey: we have bigger issues than just skipping I test case... we have import errors if we don't ignore some files
<nessita> for example, the test_windows.py module
<dobey> nessita: right, though i think we can fix that too
<nessita> dobey: with try-excepts? :-/
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i know twisted itself doesn't have any such ignores, and they support all kinds of insanity. and tests with missing dependencies just get skipped when they should
<dobey> they have some extra magic as well i think, which auto-skips certain things when imports fail
<ralsina> nessita: can you re-run the tests with revno 881?
<nessita> ralsina: sure
<ralsina> nessita: not really happy about the fix, but there is a chance that more than one call to the callback is queued, so the second one executes when  the timer is already removed from the set
<nessita> ralsina: all green now, looking at the new diff
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: so, since you just said that _callback could be called twice, shouldn't you call callback only when timer is in TIMERS?
<ralsina> nessita: good idea
<ralsina> nessita: I'll push that change in 1 sec
<ralsina> nessita: pushed revno 882 with that fixed and a nicer usageof kw.pop()
<nessita> ack
<dobey> i am so not fond of the writing of wasteful tests
<nessita> dobey: I agree. Let's not write wasteful tests :-)
<nessita> dobey: can I help not writting hose?
<dobey> nessita: for my installer branch? i'd rather not write tests for 2 if statements; also, pythono-coverage seems to not be very smart sometimes :(
<nessita> dobey: yes, I personally thinkg we should not use python-coverage at all (or any coverage tool, they are misleading)
<nessita> dobey: if you have an if if your code, it means that is important somehow do something on a given condition, no? otherwise the if will not be there. And having a test ensuring that is not a wasteful test, at least not from my POV
<nessita> ralsina: I'm approving, though please note that docstrings for methods do not use empty line above it (Only for classes' docstring)
<nessita> @ping
<mandel> nessita, I see you
<mandel> nessita, maybe ubot is dead :(
<nessita> right
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> nessita, np :)
<mandel> ralsina, how so you draw a circle in QPainter so that it is tanget to the widgets left side? I know it has to do something with setting the painter view port, right?
<ralsina> mandel: excuse me while I violently context-switch to your question ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, sure :)
<ralsina> mandel: the QPainter should have the widget as context
<ralsina> mandel: in that case, it's just draing a circle with radius X centered at X,X
<mandel> ralsina, so, if you tell the QPainter to draw a primitive, it draws in so that is in the center..
<ralsina> mandel: OTOH, WTF? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, let me show you, one sec
<mandel> ralsina, http://ubuntuone.com/2Jr1UGiJA5hCwYwojfoNBh
<ralsina> what's the problem?
<mandel> ralsina, the little arrow has its center in the certer of its widget but I want it to have the side against the widget so that the C gets aligned with the bullets of the lists
<mandel> ralsina, I find those 2 pixels off very very very annoying
<ralsina> mandel: where is the code for that widget?
<mandel> ralsina, I can push it, give me a min or so
<ralsina> mandel: is the one in your blog?
<mandel> ralsina, that would be the little arrow, yes :)
<mandel> ralsina, but let me push the entire thing
<mandel> ralsina, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-dialog
<ralsina> mandel: very easy. before doing the drawPrimitive, do p.translate(whatever, whatever)
<ralsina> the value(s) of whatever are left as an exercise, but ~ 2
<ralsina> mandel: and also, may be platform and style dependent
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. that is very annoying
<mandel> ralsina, I mean, the size of the primitive :(
<ralsina> mandel: sorry, no magical solutions
<ralsina> mandel: OTOH, *maybe* the problem you are having is something else,like a padding set in the arrow widget
<nessita> gatox: ping on PM
<gatox> nessita, pong
<nessita> gatox: got my private msg?
<mandel> ralsina, there are padding issues with the label..
<gatox> nessita, ahh in the other server
 * gatox reading....
<ralsina> mandel: that's more likely, since the painter by default should be drawing at 0,0
<nessita> gatox: you don't get all the IRC mesasages in the same IRC client?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... but sometimes i split them in two windows, because i have several channels , and i like to move with alt+[1-9].... sometimes i just close channels :P
<nessita> heh
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: can I have some review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-933632/+merge/93641 ?
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, is to later here already.. I'll fix that pixel on monday..
<dobey> ugh, i can't raise inside a lambda:? boo.
<ralsina> dobey: well, yes you can. Just define def _raise(exc): raise exc
<alecu> nessita, I won't be reviewing it today. I'll add it for monday.
<nessita> alecu: you work on Monday?
<alecu> nessita, make that "Tuesday"
<nessita> alecu: hum, is kinda late (nothing should land on Tuesday)
<alecu> nessita, oh, you need this to land today? didn't realize that.
<nessita> alecu: yeah :-/
<ralsina> nessita: I will do one review, so maybe, if you are confident, you can land with one
<nessita> alecu: but I can find someone else to do another review, if you can't
<ralsina> nessita: ask thisfred. It's early for him.
<thisfred> sure
<thisfred> what is the branch?
<nessita> thisfred: welcome back!!!
<dobey> meh
<nessita> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-933632/+merge/93641
<thisfred> :)
<nessita> dobey: stand up time? :-/
<alecu> dobeeh: go!
<dobey> i really do not like python and writing tests
<thisfred> nessita: looks great!
<nessita> yey!
<nessita> thisfred: are you on precise?
<thisfred> yes
<thisfred> and I ran the tests
<thisfred> or no wait
<thisfred> I am running the tests now :)
<nessita> hehe
<thisfred> nessita: reviewing two branches at the same time ;)
<nessita> thisfred: awesome, tests will not run if not in precise with our nightlies
<nessita> já! been there, done that
<thisfred> nessita: ./run-tets does nothing?
<nessita> thisfred: does everything if you are in precise with our nightlies
<nessita> thisfred:crashes otherwsie
<thisfred> mmm, I'm pretty sure I have the nightlies
<thisfred> but it returns immediately, no warnings nothing
<nessita> no? :-/
<nessita> thisfred: can you please paste the output of:
<nessita> apt-cache policy python-twisted-core
<dobey> nessita: twisted in precise has that now
<dobey> nessita: but even if he had the wrong twisted, it should error out
<thisfred> nessita: http://paste.ubuntu.com/846356/
<nessita> dobey: that looks old, no? ^
<dobey> no, that's new
<nessita> it is?
<nessita> you're right
<dobey> yes. it's the twisted with the patch
<dobey> hence the ubuntu1 bit :)
<nessita> thisfred: any output at all? are you running ./run-tests
<nessita> dobey: yes, just noticed that
<thisfred> nessita: I am running exactly that, and no output at all, it just immediately returns
<dobey> and even still, run-tests has echos
<dobey> which means something is really broken if no output
<nessita> right
<dobey> thisfred: what is $? after it exits?
<nessita> thisfred: I smell PICNIC, but not sure how to help you confirm it
<thisfred> dobey: huwha?
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<ralsina> thisfred: sh -x run-tests ?
<thisfred> dobey: nessita It does fail, because ./run-tests && echo "success" prints nothing
<ralsina> without the ? of course ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: ./run-tests; echo $?
<thisfred> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/846368/
<dobey> hey, my menus are drawing correctly now it seems
<thisfred> dobey: that just printed $
<ralsina> thisfred: are you on Ubuntu? ;-)
<dobey> thisfred: weird
<dobey> thisfred: apt-get install xvfb
<JackyAlcine> I wonder if anyone'd be willing to make a Ubuntu One client in Qt. :P
<thisfred> ralsina: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/846368/ fwiw
<nessita> dobey: is that the issue? :-(
<dobey> JackyAlcine: what do you mean by client?
<ralsina> JackyAlcine: amazingly, we are  :-)
<dobey> nessita: looks like it; but no idea why it's acting that way
<nessita> JackyAlcine: you mean besides the one we already have?
<JackyAlcine> O.o that's done in Qt?
<ralsina> thisfred: you are missing xvfb
<thisfred> kk
 * JackyAlcine goes to check.
<ralsina> JackyAlcine: the one we released on tuesday is!
<JackyAlcine> It's been a while.
<dobey> JackyAlcine: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt ?
<thisfred> should have run builddeps first I guess
 * JackyAlcine rolls around on the floor.
<nessita> JackyAlcine: released yesterday to Ubuntu precise
<JackyAlcine> Lol, I didn't check it that recently!
<JackyAlcine> Ah, for precise.
<JackyAlcine> Well, I'll have to wait then.
<nessita> JackyAlcine: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt_2.99.4-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ralsina> JackyAlcine: coming eventually someday to Natty and Oneiric. Maybe.
<JackyAlcine> You think it'd fit with Kubuntu? I've always wanted to use Ubuntu One in Kubutnu.
<dobey> fit how?
<dobey> we don't have dolphin integration or anything
<ralsina> JackyAlcine: Ubuntu One works just fine in Ubuntu, except for no dolphin integration
<JackyAlcine> Hmm, sounds like someone needs to implement that then.
<ralsina> JackyAlcine: I meant "in Kubuntu"
 * JackyAlcine has a new project.
<ralsina> JackyAlcine: or live without it. I don't miss it! ;-)
<JackyAlcine> Well, it'd be nice to have the music I have here on Kubuntu sync'd with U1 and then onto my phone.
<nessita> JackyAlcine: we haven't explicitely tested it in Kubuntu, though some tweaks are very likely needed, specially in the package dependency bits (control panel depends on ubuntu-sso-client which depends on a freedesktop secrets service, and for now we list explicetly gnome-keyring)
<JackyAlcine> When I used GNOME 2, I had that convenience
<bdmurray> On Precise the ubuntuone plugin wasn't enabled in rhythmbox and I don't recall ever disabling it.  This is a system that has gone through multiple upgrades.
<JackyAlcine> g-c-c, you mean? or the KDE's SystemSettings?
<ralsina> bdmurray: is it installed and disabled, or not installed?
<bdmurray> ralsina: installed and disabled
<dobey> bdmurray: yep
<ralsina> bdmurray: no idea. Maybe dobey knows
<thisfred> nessita: all tests green
<nessita> thisfred: YEY
<dobey> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/+bug/934235
<nessita> oops sso nightlies are not building! /me fixes
<bdmurray> dobey: thanks
<nessita> dobey: would you trivialy-please https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-nightlies/+merge/93647 ?
<dobey> ugh, why did unity start opening windows at +0+0
<dobey> nessita: done
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> dobey: does this bug require a FFe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/851810
<nessita> (I think so, but want to confirm)
<dobey> nessita: it requires adding API?
<nessita> dobey: a new dbus signal, yes
<dobey> then yeah, would require a FFE i think
<elopio> to what package do I assign a bug with the scrollbars and the U1 gtk control panel?
<dobey> it's already filed
<dobey> but ubuntuone-control-panel
<elopio> dobey: really? bug #915190 ?
<dobey> elopio: i guess so. is that the bug you're seeing?
<elopio> dobey: yes. Let me dist-upgrade and check again.
<nessita> elopio: gtk control panel is no more... :-)
<elopio> nessita: it is going to be on oneiric for a while, isn't it?
<dobey> elopio: you get the bug on oneiric?
<nessita> elopio: well, according to the plan, we should backport all the qt apps that we're making work on Linux
<nessita> elopio: as far as I know, we have no plans to maintaining the gtk panel backwards.... but perhaps I'm wrong?
<ralsina> no plans
<ralsina> unless we fail miserably at backporting
<elopio> dobey: I haven't checked. I was asking to see if I should triage on oneiric.
<elopio> anyway, I thought the problem was with the overlay, not with the control panel.
<dobey> elopio: i've only seen reports of it on 12.04
<dobey> alecu: it could be an issue with overlsay scrollbar. i'm not sure exactly
<elopio> nessita, ralsina, so do you want me to mark as won't fix all gtk issues?
<nessita> elopio: I woulod say not yet, until we definitely resolve the Qt situation
<nessita> which is, atm, uncertain
<elopio> ok. I saw you tagging them. I'll do that.
<elopio> nessita: what was the tag? gtk-ui?
<nessita> elopio: yes!
<alecu> dobey, what "could be an issue with overlsay scrollbar" ?
<ralsina> ok, eod for me!
<ralsina> I work on monday, so leaveme anything you want worked on!
<dobey> alecu: the scrollbar bugs in gtk control panel
<alecu> dobey, you probably didn't mean me at that point, right?
<dobey> alecu: no
<dobey> alecu: oh, sorry. ment elopio :)
<elopio> dobey started drinking too soon.
<dobey> i wish
<elopio> or maybe you should :)
<dobey> indeed
<alecu> this looks like an EOW for me!
<alecu> bye guys and gal, see you on tue.
<briancurtin> enjoy the weekend alecu
<gatox> EOW for me!
<nessita> and for me!
<gatox> briancurtin, are you free for a review?
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, whats the link?
<gatox> ahhhh it's a qt thingy.... maybe ralsina better if he is still around
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks anyway
<nessita> gatox: send ralsina an email, he may be able to do that later
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> I already approved it
<dobey> nessita: i added some more tests :-/
<nessita> dobey: I'm late for my pilates class, will try to review later today (or tom morning)
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> ok
<elopio> dobey: yes, there are still crazy scroll bars.
#ubuntuone 2012-02-18
<nessita> ralsina: es sábado?!?!?!?
<Stefanos90>  hello, i am synching ubuntu one, and have a problem, it is stuck... my files aren't synching  it says synchronization in progres, my files are 80 kb and it still isn't done
#ubuntuone 2013-02-11
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-02-12
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-02-13
<JamesTait> Happy World Radio Day, folks! :-D
<gatox_ultra> good morning!
<zequence> Has there been a common problem with purchasing music fom ubuntuone, recently? I bought some music three weeks ago, and turned to the support about it, but still nothing.
<zequence> ..forgot to say, the music was never delivered
<dobey> chaselivingston, joshuahoover: ^^ can you help zequence with music delivery issue?
<joshuahoover> dobey: sure, i'll help
<dobey> zequence: do you have a support ticket number?
<zequence> The ticket is Ubuntu One #28451
<zequence> dobey, joshuahoover ^
<joshuahoover> zequence: yep, working on it...
<jml> hey
<dobey> hi jml
<jml> I was going to complain about review spam, but it looks like it's my fault. :)
#ubuntuone 2013-02-14
<mjuszczak> Why does my purchased music folder sync to .ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One?
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-02-15
<SnapSnap> I used to have Ubuntu One installed. When a file was synced a checkmark would appear on the icon. I reinstalled Ubuntu One after I quit using it for a while, and now there is no indicator if a file is synced or not.
<SnapSnap> Is there a way to get the checkmark/syncing symbol back?
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-02-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Clean Out Your Computer Day! :-D
<poee> hi. ubuntu one is not obeying upload speed limits.
#ubuntuone 2014-02-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Get Out Your Guitar Day! \m/
 * sidneisilva looks for the nearest guitar
#ubuntuone 2014-02-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Darwin Day! :-D
<lalejand_> Hi, I'm a paying user of U1, I have a problem with my U1 : lalejand@Alphonse:~$ u1sdtool -s State: AUTH_FAILED     connection: With User With Network     description: auth failed     is_connected: False     is_error: True     is_online: False     queues: WORKING
<lalejand_> I am thinking about reinstalling U1 following instructions of this page : https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-completely-remove-and-reinstall-ubuntu-one/ Will it help ?
#ubuntuone 2014-02-13
<JamesTai1> Good morning all; happy Get a Different Name Day! :-D
<wrongplace> hi
<wrongplace> i alwayz get this message,e very time I start the ubuntu one app in xubuntu: "getting information, please wait"
<wrongplace> file sync error (auth failed)
<wrongplace> i tried sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone , but that didnt change anything
<wrongplace> i cannot sync ubuntuone
<dobey> wrongplace: remove the ubuntu one token from your keyring and log in again
<wrongplace> dobey, whats a keyring?
<dobey> wrongplace: in the "Passwords and Keys" app
<wrongplace> dobey, im on xubuntu 13.10, under settings I dont find any "passwords and keys" app
<dobey> it's not under settings
<dobey> or well, maybe it should be, i don't remember
<dobey> oh you're on xubuntu
<dobey> the app is "seahorse"
<dobey> i don't know what xubuntu installs or if it has a different app for managing the keyring
<dobey> but u1 stores the token in the keyring
<wrongplace> dobey, have you ever done this before, or did you just google? I've seen the official page too
<dobey> https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-should-i-do-if-authentication-fails-auth_failed-state/
<wrongplace> did that with seahorse, now when I try to log in with my existing account (ubuntuone app in xubuntu) it says "authentication failed"
<dobey> and you can log in ok to the web site?
<wrongplace> yes
<wrongplace> how do I start ubuntu one from a terminal?
<dobey> u1sdtool -s
#ubuntuone 2014-02-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Donor Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-02-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Clean Out Your Computer Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-02-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Extraterrestrial Culture Day! :-D
<Spads> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Culture_series <-- JamesTait
<JamesTait> Wow. I love the attention to detail of some people.
#ubuntuone 2015-02-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Get Out Your Guitar Day! :-D
